#lubuntu 2010-10-01
<Mohan_chml> O_O
<Mohan_chml> IS HE A BOT?? O_o
<phillw> hiyas everyone, please meet the newest member of the team, ubuntulo1, our logging bot. This means you will be able to search logs for questions and answers. I'll get some documentation written up a.s.a.p.
 * Mohan_chml read it as UBUNTULOL :P
<Mohan_chml> sowwie for that :P
<phillw> only you could do that :p
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<phillw> hello, is it national change nick day?
<squinky> There was a namespace problem with the bot apparently... I just saw it when I entered the channel so I fixed it
<phillw> again, thanks squinky :-)
<squinky> np
<phillw> one of the canonical system admin people, very nice person.
<squinky> all lies!
<phillw> oooh, looks like the logging is working :p
<Mohan_chml> O_O
<Mohan_chml> mu eyes were in the log?? O_o
<phillw> Mohan_chml: lol, I've now to remember how to op myself and add the link for the logs to the topic :-)
<Mohan_chml> you want me to help there ?? :P
<Mohan_chml> phillw: whats his prefix?
<phillw> I will ask on #devil
<Mohan_chml> missed one # :P
<phillw> ##devil
<Mohan_chml> :P
<Mohan_chml> phillw: OP the bot
<Mohan_chml> if and only if you are having its whole contro
<Mohan_chml> *l
<Mohan_chml> or NEVER DO THAT
<Mohan_chml> !grub
<ubot5> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Mohan_chml> :o wrong prefix :P
<Mohan_chml> OMGz Now I see who the founder is
<phillw> yup,
<Mohan_chml> hyperair: are you around?
* phillw changed the topic of #lubuntu to: The topic for #lubuntu is: Lubuntu project channel. Help and Documentation at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu Launchpad page at https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop. . || Please note, public logs of this channel are available on irclogs.ubuntu.com ||
<Mohan_chml> Awesome
 * Mohan_chml removes the channel operator status from phillw 
<Mohan_chml> :P
<bioterror> I could /exec -o cat  some ascii files ;)
<Mohan_chml> (:
<Kurdistan> hey guys
<Kurdistan> I have problem with booting from usb
<Kurdistan> same usb works well with a friends computer
<Kurdistan> this comes up when I press enter: Could not find kernel image
<Mohan_chml> Kurdistan: is it 19.19 ?
<Mohan_chml> aww 10.10
<Mohan_chml> sorry for the typo :(
<Kurdistan> 10.04
<Kurdistan> tried to make lubuntu maverick bootable usb
<Kurdistan> works great for my friend
<Kurdistan> tried both lubuntu maverick and peppermint
<Kurdistan> with ubuntu usb-creator and uneetbootin
<Mohan_chml> maverick has some prooblems with Bootable USB for now
<Mohan_chml> the bug is triaged and the work is under progress
<Kurdistan> mohan okey I see
<Kurdistan> I will try lubuntu lucid iso image
<phillw> Kurdistan: some computers say they can boot from usb, but cannot. I use 10.04 to make usb boot devices, seems to work better than unetbootin.
<Mohan_chml> But the strange thing is, it is working in your friend's machine
<Kurdistan> I tried peppermint os based on lubuntu and ubuntu lucid
<Kurdistan> it worked great for my friend
<Kurdistan> phillw when I press F12, 3 option pop ups. one is booting from usb storage.
<Kurdistan> then nothing happens
<Kurdistan> when I press enter
<Kurdistan> Could not find kernel image <<-- comes up
<Mohan_chml> Kurdistan: you tried from other ports too?
<phillw> Kurdistan: within that, there may a couple of usb options. else it is possible that your bios is telling lies, I had a devil of a time setting my 'boot from usb' up on this laptop.
<Kurdistan> Mohan_chml yes
<Kurdistan> I can try to format with fat16 or ex3
<Kurdistan> it maybe will help
<Kurdistan> phillw the bios looks clean
<Mohan_chml> Kurdistan: ext3 will be comfortable
<Kurdistan> but can you give me advice?
<phillw> Kurdistan: try botting in via 10.04 and your friends machine and use that machine to make a 10.10 usb device
<Kurdistan> :) I use my friends battery
<phillw> else, as Mohan_chml says, just stick with 10.04 until they get the bug sorted.
<Kurdistan> guys I will try to format the usb with fat16
<Kurdistan> if thats not working out
<Kurdistan> I will wait
<Mohan_chml> Good luck Kurdistan
<Mohan_chml> (:
<Kurdistan> :) thx dear friend
<Kurdistan> brb
<Mohan_chml> okies
<Kurdistan> :) I can be inlogged
<Mohan_chml> (:
 * Mohan_chml falls doen to phillw's laps and sleeps
<Mohan_chml> down*
<phillw> Mohan_chml: I told you to keep that quiet :p
<Mohan_chml> OMG w00t?
<phillw> should make interesting reading in the irc.logs !!!!
 * Mohan_chml enables quite mode and plasters his mouth
<Kurdistan> trying format with gparted
<Kurdistan> does this take time?
<Kurdistan> how does the new beta of lubuntu works for you guys?
<gos> Hi,  Applications menu in Lubuntu lxde can it be changed to a less minimalist and better looking?
<Kurdistan> :) I fixed my own problem
<Kurdistan> format it to ex3 solved my issue
<Kurdistan> lubuntu maverick here I come :)
<Kurdistan> brb
<gos> i need a menu like gnomenu for lxde
<phillw> gos: that would require more 'eye candy' and therefore greater resources of the computer it is running on. The constant battle to maintain "A Pentium II or Celeron system with 128 MiB of RAM is probably a bottom-line configuration" is not easy for the developers to comply to, but the decision is that lubuntu must be able to run on such a machine.
<gos> ok but my computer have 2g of ram and 2mhz cpu
<phillw> gos: you are welcome to install whatever you want, have a quick look at http://forum.phillw.net/viewforum.php?f=18 to see some of the crazy things we've done to our lubuntu installations :-)
<gos> phillw, I also have modified it a little Lubuntu: http://picasaweb.google.es/112370194056728732538/Gos?authkey=Gv1sRgCMri5qmjk5-2vQE#slideshow/5520754863970339970
<phillw> I'd like to link that to the 'crazy things we do' on my forum, with your permission.
<gos> ok
<gos> you have my license
<phillw> would you email me the pics to phillw@phillw.net, with a quick note to say it is okay to use them.
<phillw> and when you get the time, would you email me with how you did it. It will not be in the official area, but as you can see; I do keep some unofficial stuff on the lubuntu area of my forum.
<gos> ok now im very tired but i will do it more later
<phillw> thanks gos
<gos> phillw, gnomenu developer should make a cool menu for lxde
<phillw> gos: we don't use gnome, too resource hungry.
<phillw> but work is being carried out on things like lxappearance etc.
<gos> yes because the lxde menu is very ugly  and minimalist
<phillw> gos, as i stated earlier; that is a resource issue. Eye candy uses RAM and processor power, there are fully fledged ubuntu with full gnome stuff. that is not the target for lubuntu.
<gos> phillw, but Lubuntu  is faster, boots faster, lighter, saves more energy in the battery, which ubuntu, but have to work hard on your desktop to be as usable as a desktop in ubuntu
<floating> thinking of installing a linux os to a netbook and thought i try lubuntu. i read this log mentioning a bug and problems installing 10.10 beta/alpha from the usbstick.. should I install 10.04, or wait some days til 10.10 is released, or just try the beta now
<phillw> floating: for some it is working fine, but it is still a pre-release. Either use the 10.04 or wait until 10th October (possibly 11th for lubuntu 10.10).
<Seq> I've installed Lubuntu 10.10 Beta 2 successfully from a USB stick today and it worked well, except that the USB stick showed a command prompt
<Seq> after typing in "help" and using the enter key the stick booted
<floating> you used unetbootin for it ?
<Seq> no USB-Creator-GTK in Xubuntu 10.10
<Seq> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syslinux/+bug/617779
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 617779 in syslinux (Ubuntu) "[maverick] live USB created usb-creator-gtk won't boot (affected: 21, heat: 176)" [High,Confirmed]
<phillw> the draft notes for the beta2 are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers/Maverick/Beta/2 I've fully transferred them yet.
<floating> ok
<phillw> *I've not fully transferred them yet*
<gos> loating with Lubuntu 10.04.1 lts I have not had any problem of mistakes or errors in this distribution
<gos> floating
<gos> floating, only with the limitations of your desktop
<phillw> 10.04 is a stable release, 10.10 is in its final test phase.
<Timo_> hi phillw!
<Seq> and Lubuntu 10.04 is not a LTS release (although it will be provided with Ubuntu related updates anyway)
<floating> joh. i probably can keep busy doing something else and come back to it around 10th , but good to know
<phillw> hiyas Timo_ :-)
<Timo_> nice work on the log bot :D
<phillw> Timo_: I nagged them into submission :p
<Timo_> hehe
<gos> seq in my desktop i have l10.04.1:http://picasaweb.google.es/112370194056728732538/Gos?authkey=Gv1sRgCMri5qmjk5-2vQE#slideshow/5520754863970339970
<phillw> Timo_: in all fairness, we are not officially adopted, it was nice of them to approve of the channel having it.
<Timo_> yup, but this is yet another step forward into getting it adopted!
<Timo_> Question! I've got lubuntu beta 1 on my desktop, can I upgrade to beta2 from within the system? I think yes?
<phillw> Yup, I do not the us knocked back on something silly.
<phillw> Timo_: the updates will come automatically to you.
<gos> i have lubuntu 10.04.1 lts land my distribution  is lubuntu
<phillw> gos: the extra .1 was added by ubuntu as part of the continued support of an LTS (even though lubuntu 10.04 is not LTS).
<nhandler> !lxterminal | phillw :)
<ubot5> phillw :): The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<phillw> things like the kernel etc, are updated accross all the family
<phillw> nhandler: well cool :D thanks !!!!!
<phillw> nhandler: and no doubt you saw me getting the log bot onto the channel as well :-)  You're a true star !!
 * phillw likes making nhandler blush
<gos> Does my support Lubuntu ltd will be of 3 years?
<phillw> gos: the kernel system will be supported as per a LTS, but the lubuntu part is still evolving.
<nhandler> phillw: I didn't do much with either of those things ;)
<gos> Lubuntu applications will be reviewed or corrected?
<murat> hey guys
<murat> :) I use lubuntu
<phillw> gos: any serious bugs are corrected, I'm not too sure on the adding of extra functions during an LTS series. I do know it requires heavy testing to get something altered for an LTS.
<Guest12315> brb its kurdistan
<Kurdistan> hey again
<Kurdistan> I want to report a bug
<nhandler> hyperair or phillw: Can one of you run the second command on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots to set an entrymsg ?
<phillw> nhandler: but you tell me where to go nag, badger cajole etc.
<Kurdistan> when I install nvidia closed drivers
<Kurdistan> ubuntu spalsh screen comes up
<Kurdistan> and it goes much slower
<phillw> nhandler: I'll OP myself.
<Kurdistan> when I use the opensource nvidia drivers it is fast
<nhandler> phillw: You don't need to OP yourself to run that command
<phillw> Kurdistan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers/Maverick/Beta/2 has the known bugs in the beta2
<nhandler> phillw: Might I also suggest doing: /msg chanserv flags #lubuntu *!*@freenode/staff/* +votiA       ? That will give freenode staff access to intervene in an emergency if the channel operators are not around
<phillw> nhandler: let me try...
<Kurdistan> but nothing about installing closed nvdia drivers
<Kurdistan> make computer run slower and ubuntu splash screen comes up when you make restart
<Kurdistan> both when it shoots down
<Kurdistan> and same thing with upstarts
<Kurdistan> why didnt you guys have software center from ubuntu preinstalled?
<Kurdistan> much easier for newbies
* phillw changed the topic of #lubuntu to: The topic for #lubuntu is: Lubuntu project channel. Help and Documentation at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu Launchpad page at https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop. . || Please note, public logs of this channel are available on irclogs.ubuntu.com || Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService ||
<phillw> nhandler: I'll have to ask hyperair to issue the freenode staff operation, I do not have authority.
<nhandler> phillw: Yeah, sorry. I meant to hilight hyperair on that one. You need +f
<gilir> Kurdistan, do you try to run software-center in lubuntu ? it's use 3x more memory than the whole lubuntu session :)
<Kurdistan> other then that lubuntu works good :) I will give it a try
<Kurdistan> gilir lubuntu session? lubuntu does not have software center only ubuntus synaptic
<phillw>  /msg cs DEOP #lubuntu phillw
<Kurdistan> gilir the problem with closed nvidia drivers and the problem are you aware of it?
<Kurdistan> I get the ubuntu splash screen on upstart/shotdown
<Kurdistan> It goes hell slower
<Kurdistan> to be exact 10 sec
<Kurdistan> it does not make any speed improvent from a normal ubuntu upstart
<gilir> Kurdistan, it seems that nvidia drivers are slow on maverick, didn't investigate more
<Kurdistan> gilir does lubuntu lucid work better or can I wait for it to work
<Kurdistan> I need it to :) see soccer on tv one day
<Kurdistan> only reason I use the closed nvidia drivers
<Kurdistan> :) I really hope this problem will be solved
<Kurdistan> then I will be stuck with your guys forever :)
<gilir> Kurdistan, I don't know, I didn't benchmark the 2 situations
<phillw> gilir: when do you think hyperair will be next about?
<hyperair> phillw: now.
<Kurdistan> okey, thats bad.
<hyperair> phillw: what's going on?
<phillw> hiyas hyperair can you issue the command for the freenode staff, I do not sufficient authority.
<hyperair> phillw: what command for freenode staff?
<phillw> hyperair: nhandler: phillw: Might I also suggest doing: /msg chanserv flags #lubuntu *!*@freenode/staff/* +votiA       ? That will give freenode staff access to intervene in an emergency if the channel operators are not around
 * hyperair is unaware of any such command
<Kurdistan> I really hope it will be solved. otherwise I will install the old lady :) ubuntu
<Kurdistan> guys brb will try one thing
<hyperair> phillw: okay, i've added it to the access list.
<phillw> thanks, I tend to do as I'm told when certain things are 'hinted' at :-)
<hyperair> ?
<hyperair> hinted?
<phillw> suggested
<hyperair> i know what the word means, i don't know what you mean by that entire sentence.
<hyperair> meant*
<phillw> it was suggested we give the freenode staffers emergency access, in case the current three OP's are not around.
<hyperair> ahokay
<hyperair> i'd have thought that they could easily override chanserv to give them access on their own though =\
<phillw> possibly, but it more polite to ask :-)
<hyperair> heh
<hyperair> i mean if the situation arises where this privilege is needed
<Timo_> why would such event happen, we're on freenode! Only nice blokesi n here! :D
 * phillw has had a good read of http://freenode.net/catalysts.shtml as per a request made to me. Hopefully things never to come to the point of having to kick, but as lubuntu gets a wider audience it is sadly inevitable we will get trolls.
<Kurdistan> back
<Kurdistan> I removed the splash screen :)
<Kurdistan> sudo leafpad /etc/default/grub and removed quite splash
<Kurdistan> :) now it is only few second slower
<Kurdistan> but thats good for me :P
<Kurdistan> :) think when some bugs are fixed it will be fantastic
<Kurdistan> :( you guys promised me lxde control center
<Kurdistan> there is no control center
<Kurdistan> brb
<Kurdistan> back
<Kurdistan> were is the control center?
<bioterror> hahahah man I cant stand that bootscreen thingie
<bioterror> half of the time it's so fucked up that it's worthless
<bioterror> rather have normal init scripts shown
<Kurdistan> :) everybody is sleeping
<bioterror> I should b
<bioterror> e
<Kurdistan> guys I hope you will fix all major bugs to 10 oct
<Kurdistan> I think people that install closed driver will be confused if they se ubuntu splash screen on shotdown and startup
<Kurdistan> I hope I am not hard on you guys
#lubuntu 2010-10-02
<Kurdistan> damn when I changed back to opensource nvidia driver the ubuntu splash screen is not gone
<Kurdistan> only the shotdown not the startup screen splash screen
<zkriesse> phillw: pinzy
<Kurdistan> goodmorning
<raqu> Hi! Is there a good FTP-client in lubuntu? And I'd like to have an editor like gedit, where I can manipulate files via an FTP-plugin
<leszek> hi
<sgh> hi
<manfredrasta> hi
<manfredrasta> is there anybody here?
<manfredrasta> I'll need support...
<manfredrasta> I cannot connect to my wifi line
<manfredrasta> I see the line, i click on it, then ask me for the password, I enter it, and click connect. The Metwork Manager icon changes to a 'loading' icon. Wait, wait, wait and then it returns me to the password page
<manfredrasta> gilir, are you here?
<gilir> manfredrasta, yes ?
<manfredrasta> gilir, hi
<manfredrasta> gilir, still here?
<gilir> you should ask your question instead of pinging me :)
<manfredrasta> gilir, could you have a look at this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581170g
<manfredrasta> gilir, you can answer there if you want.
<Tir_Eoghan> I've got a fairly foolish question; I understand that Chromium is the default browser for this distro; Is it fairly easy to remove chromium entirely from the system?
<Mohan_chml> Tir_Eoghan: Of-Course
<Mohan_chml> But make sure you have another browser ;)
<Tir_Eoghan> ooh, sweet. So I read a review that was entirely off base.
<Tir_Eoghan> haha, naturally
<Mohan_chml> (:
<Tir_Eoghan> unless of course I'm one of those anti-internets people and don't want a browser at all
 * Tir_Eoghan preferes a series of tubes or trucks for his moving of data packets
<Mohan_chml> Wow
<Tir_Eoghan> well, xubuntu has failed me for the last time... actually I'm just having trouble installing it. So I'm back to lubuntu, questionable default browser or not. Lubuntu livecd is working for me fantastically
<Mohan_chml> Awesome =]
<Tir_Eoghan> you know where that quote is from right?
<Mohan_chml> Huh?
<Tir_Eoghan> the "series of tubes, or trucks"
<Mohan_chml> googled :D
<Tir_Eoghan> one of the people in charge of internet policy in the US
<Tir_Eoghan> proving once and for all that the US is governed by morons
<Tir_Eoghan> as if we didn't already know that
<Mohan_chml> :o
<sgh1> ever since I installed Lubuntu 10.10 beta 2 my Windows XP install can't be choosen in Grub
<sgh1> sudo update-grub doesn't include it, aswell
<bioterror> do you see that partition?-)
<bioterror> it should be something like /dev/sda1
<bioterror> /dev/sda1              40G   29G   12G  72% /media/3EE0E0DEE0E09D81
<bioterror> says my work laptop with lubuntu 10.10
<sgh1> which command do I need to use to check it out?
<sgh1> anyway I can access the partition with PCManFM
<sgh1> oh, sorry I know what you mean now
<sgh1> no after 'sudo update-grub' I only see memtest, Linux image and initrd image
<bioterror> menuentry "Microsoft Windows XP Professional (on /dev/sda1)" {
<bioterror> insmod part_msdos
<bioterror> insmod ntfs
<bioterror> set root='(hd0,msdos1)'
<bioterror> search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set 3ee0e0dee0e09d81
<bioterror> drivemap -s (hd0) ${root}
<bioterror> chainloader +1
<bioterror> }
<bioterror> I think that set is the UUID of the partition
<bioterror> you can find partitions uuid with gparted
<sgh1> according to GParted Windows XP is sda1, so you were right
<bioterror> take that my grub.cfg menuentry and edit that UUID correct ;)
<sgh1> do I need to paste your entry in only or do I need to modify anything else also?
<bioterror> paste that my entry and replace that 3EE0E0... with your own /dev/sda1's UUID
<sgh1> do I need to run update-grub once again now or can I check out if it works already?
<bioterror> you can check it out
<sgh1> okay
<sgh1> thanks bioterror
<bioterror> if it doenst help, do the update
<sgh1> I've done the update in advance already
<sgh1> now it's all reversed :/
<sgh1> what confused me is that there are sections for Linux and the memtest
<bioterror> ofcourse
<sgh1> do I need to create one for XP also or can I simply paste your entry everywhere?
<phillw> sgh1: if your grub2 has gotten all confused (and it does happen), then you can do a reset of it via http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1014708  Put it back so your computer can see the windows area, then put grub back on. It looks scary, but is the quicker option for people who I've helped.
<phillw> Or, just do re-instsall of grub using the same method 1st, as that may be quicker.
<phillw> How to restore the Ubuntu grub bootloader (9.10 and beyond)
<phillw> That will force grub2 to go and look for your windows area.
<sgh1> okay I'll try this method out then and report back if it doesn't work
<sgh1> thanks phillw and bioterror :)
<bioterror> np
<phillw> bioterror: soz, I came into the conversation quite late; I'm just on break
<bioterror> ;)
<phillw> !grub2 | bioterror
<ubot5> bioterror: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bioterror> gotta remember ;)
<bioterror> havent had any problems with grub yet, I think
<phillw> bioterror: , it's why we have the little critter in here, to help us out when we forget stuff :-D
<phillw> the ubot has even be taught about lxterminal, although I still have to teach it about pcmanfm
<phillw> !lxterminal | bioterror
<ubot5> bioterror: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<phillw> bioterror: the bot is on here 24 hours a day, it covers most common commands that are shared between all the ubuntu family. I'm still in the process of teaching it lubuntu specific ones.
<sgh> I've done the first method phillw mentioned but it had no effect
<sgh> I need to say though, that I've done the method with an Lubuntu 10.10 Beta 2 USB stick
<phillw> then you may have re-installed grub to the wrong disk, it will default to the device you used to boot off.
<sgh> I've used the following command in the end:
<sgh> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/sda9 /dev/sda
<sgh> sda9 is my Lubuntu install
<sgh> I wasn't sure if I should change /dev/sda in this command
<phillw> sgh: try section 13 of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<phillw> drs305 has written up an excellent set of instructions, but he is in a different time zone, so I cannot nag him directly. If you still have problems, post what you have done and how you are booting to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 and you will get a reply from him.
<sgh> okay I will try this method out and contact him if I can't get it to work
<sgh> anyway, is it important to use a Live CD or can I use an USB stick to boot, also?
<sgh> it's a USB stick that is supposed to behave like a Live CD (no data is saved)
<mmaksimov> Hi all. I've seen on the wiki that "if you have less than 160 Mb RAM then GUI installer won't work, use minimal cmdline install path". However, for the liveCD this number is not correct, it fails in a peculiar way with even 256 Mb
<phillw> the usb stick will behave as a cd. - just ensure you re-install to the correct device, have a read of http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=35 which may help you understand partitons and actual drives better
<phillw> mmaksimov: have you checked the iso download and the cd you have made?
<mmaksimov> phillw: yes
<phillw> it may be a graphics problem, what version of lubuntu are you using?
<mmaksimov> phillw: adding another 128Mb of memory fixed the issue
<mmaksimov> maverick beta1
<phillw> maverick is still out in the wild, it has not been fully tamed yet, there is a beta2 also out in the wild via https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers/Maverick/Beta/2
<phillw> I have not posted it up as I do not have the full testing system yet for it.
<mmaksimov> just read the beta2 announcement on the list and started downloading
<phillw> mmaksimov: when you get the iso, can you let me know the exact file size of it. I'm currently on a 3G dongle, so am limited on data usage.
<mmaksimov> Chromium says it's 544 MB, not sure are those 1000's or 1024's
<phillw> you'd need to drop into lxterminal and give me the exact size
<phillw> is okay, I'll go nag one of the team :-)
<mmaksimov> Did "install" menu item work on Lucid CD?
<mmaksimov> I will run an ls on it, however it says 34 minutes left :(
<phillw> as far as i recall, it did. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Developers/Maverick/Beta/2 has known bugs list for the beta2.
<mmaksimov> according to the maillist, install does not work :)
<mmaksimov> I'm thinking that the 160 Mb limit is for the "pure" install, without the little extra added by the LiveCD session
<mmaksimov> huh, does wget show the full size?
<mmaksimov> 570329088 octets ;)
<mmaksimov> enjoy ;)
<phillw> I suggested that 160Mb is the minimum, purely by people reporting back that they have had problems,
<phillw> Personally, I'd say a lower limit, maybe 128-140 is a better lower limit; it just works so much faster.
<Tir_Eoghan> I'm currently running the livecd on 192mb's ram (and 400mhz processor) with no issues. Well, aside from my personal issues with chromium, but we won't get into that here.
<mmaksimov> it's not about running the livecd session, it is about installing from within it
<bioterror> my memory usage is 340/1497 and 2MB of swap, running chromium with 3 tabs
<Tir_Eoghan> ah, haven't tried that. Checked my livecd and it said it had errors so I decided not to try the install
<mmaksimov> bioterror, did you try opening those tabs in other browsers?
<bioterror> I have only chromium ;)
<mmaksimov> Tir_Eoghan, did you check it via CD's menu option, or via "dd something | md5sum"?
<Tir_Eoghan> mmaksimov: through the cd's menu option
<mmaksimov> I believe it is known to be broken
<bioterror> even the OLPC has 256MBof ram ;)
<Tir_Eoghan> I dream of haveing a sweet rig the the OLPC!
<mmaksimov> OLPC?
<Tir_Eoghan> those third world kids have all the sweet toys
<bioterror> mmaksimov, one laptop per child
<bioterror> makes me kinda wonder how people still uses computers less than 512MB of RAM
<mmaksimov> I'm currently building one
<mmaksimov> 256 Mb should be enough for an "intelligent typewriter" usage pattern
<Tir_Eoghan> I currently can't see a reason why I'd need more then 192mb's of ram. 512mb's is just blatant overkill
<bioterror> I can easily, RAM is alot faster than SWAP
<mmaksimov> what makes you running into swap?
<Tir_Eoghan> this puter runs plenty fast, on the lubuntu livecd. It's chromium that slows it down
<bioterror> you could run links2 with -g switch ;)
<mmaksimov> well, it all kinda depends on workload.... I joined Lubuntu team since I needed more free memory on a 4 GiB machine
<mmaksimov> bioterror, what's links2? it is not part of the default lubuntu install :)
<bioterror> http://links.twibright.com/features.php
<bioterror> awww
<mmaksimov> huh, didn't know it does have graphic mode
<bioterror> phil got the host!
<phillw> Tir_Eoghan: mmaksimov my 1st computer had 64K of RAM, it was flawless and worked sweet, in fact there are areas you can still find details out of them https://wiki.ubuntu.com/phillw#About%20Me
<Tir_Eoghan> I will have to get a video editing rig one of these days (dual core, maybe quad core, 8gigs of ram) but for normal usage this computer is all I need.
<mmaksimov> phillw, I didn't actually own one, but had some experience with a system with 32K (including the 16K video memory).... Those good old days...
<bioterror> good ol' days were when we used C64's :)
<phillw> mmaksimov: heck, they worked :-D  the atari was a nice system, they even released all the code as open source (and that was well over 25 years ago)
<bioterror> sgh, you got the XP working?
<sgh> no I haven't :/
<sgh> I've followed both methods phillw linked me to
<sgh> but the result was the same: Linux and memtest are shown
<phillw> sgh: restore the xp MBR and get xp running 1st.
<sgh> okay I'll try to do that
<IdleOne> Congrats to phillw! The newest Ubuntu Member \o/
<phillw> hiyas hyperair, I finally got around to getting the mask
<hyperair> mask?
<hyperair> phillw: what mask?
<phillw> the @ubuntu/member bit when you log on :-)
<phillw> and the email account, just been a bit busy of late.
<hyperair> aah
<hyperair> i see =)
<hyperair> nice.
<phillw> hyperair: TBH, I'm happy being "me", but it was "suggested" that I use it. And as you know, when things are suggested, I do as I am told ;-)
<hyperair> heh okay =)
<hyperair> well your "me" has just expanded to include "ubuntu member", that's all =)
<phillw> hyperair: does that mask affect my OP stuff?
<hyperair> no it doesn't, afaik
<hyperair> try /msg chanserv op #lubuntu
<hyperair> yeah that's the command
<hyperair> try it?
<phillw> that seems to work :-D
<hyperair> =)
<phillw> hyperair: have you seen pcman about, IDK if I keep missing him because of time differences
<Timo_> sgh1: do you need a tutorial for geting grub to work?
<hyperair> phillw: no, not really
<Timo_> sgh1: I've got one which perfectly works :D
<phillw> I'm trying to get a factoid for pcmanfm together, but the information is fairly scaterred :-(
<sgh1> Timo_: yeah it would be helpful :)
<Timo_> mm it's not openly available
<phillw> sgh1: http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=5
<Timo_> It's a tutorial from Linux Format magazine
<Timo_> So I should either be an illegal junk and uplaod it on my server and get it to you
<Timo_> or I could be brave and not get it to you :p
<phillw> ^^ above link ^^ points to all the ubuntu grub2 things
<Timo_> I can give you the steps you need to do sgh1, it's not that hard
<Timo_> it's very easy actually ;D
<phillw> as drs305 writes it all for grub2, you can rest assured the information is 100% correct.
 * hyperair wonders why pcmanfm would need a factoid
<hyperair> is it that hard to use?
<phillw> hyperair: No, it just for adding a factoid like
<phillw> !lxterminal | hyperair
<ubot5> hyperair: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<hyperair> ?
<hyperair> ah
<phillw> to assist on the channel
<hyperair> i see.
<hyperair> !pcmanfm
<hyperair> well then off i go to sleep
<hyperair> good night!
<hyperair> or morning, or whatever it is over there
<phillw> I've only just got the lxterminal one working (with a lot of help)
<phillw> hyperair:  have a good sleep
<hyperair> phillw: i will, i think. it's raining and the weather's awesome for sleeping =)
<Timo_> good night hyperair
<sgh> regarding grub: I guess and know that it is really easy but it doesn't work for me in Lubuntu 10.10 Beta 2. I've already reinstalled it successfully in another distro months ago (but I can't remember which distro, guess it was Mint)
<sgh> good night hyperair
<sgh> regarding grub: the next thing I'm gonna do is to reinstall grub from a Xubuntu 10.10 Release Candidate because it worked flawlessly when I tried it out there yesterday
<phillw> sgh: if things have got really, really confused, then you may want to have a read of http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=35 it's one of the most read threads on my area and has details of how to make it better.
<Timo_> hey guys I'm going off! Cu later!
<sgh1> okay I'll have a look on it phill
<phillw> sgh1 it's never broken anyones system yet.
<phillw> that forum area is where I store quick links to the documentation areas, which are scattered accross ubuntu / lubuntu / community help etc.
<phillw> have a read of http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=57 if you are in adoubt.
<phillw> *are in any doubt*
<sgh1> phillw: I've saved all the links you've given me so far (also the older ones with method 13 etc.) and I'll try to get it working now in a live session
<sgh1> see you later
#lubuntu 2010-10-03
<Tir_Eoghan> hmmm... so I marked chromium for complete removal, and it says that it's necessary to remove lubuntu-desktop as well. Correct me if I'm wrong, but wouldn't that leave me with an unworking OS?
<bioterror> you can try to install lubuntu-desktop back ;)
<bioterror> and see if it suggests chromium again
<Tir_Eoghan> lol
<bioterror> lubuntu-desktop is a meta package
<Tir_Eoghan> what does that mean?
<bioterror> it install all the needed lubuntu packages that are needed for the lubuntu to be run as a desktop capable system
<bioterror> just like there's xubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop
<phillw> Tir_Eoghan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp#Remove%20lubuntu-desktop
<Tir_Eoghan> ah, right. Makes sense
<phillw> Tir_Eoghan:  it is just the meta package (a list of applications) and can be safely removed, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/RemoveLubuntuDesktop has further details
<Tir_Eoghan> ah, whew. thats a relief
<Tir_Eoghan> I had this horrifying image of me being booted back to command line, I've seen to much of that lately and I really don't know my way around it.
<bioterror> :D
<phillw> Tir_Eoghan: chromium is our suggested browser, as it requires less resources than firefox etc. You are free to add and delete programmes, but you will have a non-standard installtion which the small team cannot fully support.
<bioterror> phillw, how about midori?-)
<bioterror> hahahaha
<bioterror> sorry, wrong chan :d
<phillw> bioterror: it is not the one on the list that we support; hence you cannot expect support. Chromium is not the same as Chrome and supports html5, so flash player is not needed for you-tube etc.
<bioterror> midori should be less resource hungry and doesnt send what you browse to Big G ;)
<phillw> bioterror: Chromium does NOT send stuff to 'G', it was a requirement of it being used that they split the logging part out of it. You're thinking of Chrome, same browser, but with log reports.
<Tir_Eoghan> I think you mentioned that to me before bioterror.. Thats probably where I'll end up. It may be irrational, but I can't abide anything google related, well programed or not.
<bioterror> I'm not a huge G fan too myself, but I'm using chromium
<bioterror> it's fast ;)
<phillw> that's because it isn't sending everything you do back to 'head office' :p
<bioterror> but they say chrome is best malmware ever made
<phillw> wb zkriesse
<Tir_Eoghan> I guess I'll have to give chromium a fair shot when I have the os actually installed
<Tir_Eoghan> I'll install firefox, and midori, and see which one i like better.
<phillw> bioterror: I beg to disagree, but this is not the channel to discuss it on :-) Head over to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=11 to read / air your views
<szczur> phillw, afaik midori supports html5 too and passes ACID3 test
<Tir_Eoghan> wait, they actually stripped chromium down for this release?
<phillw> I find chromium to be an excellent browser, and the team who deal with bugs very quick to fix them. I have to use Ffox for some of my web-development work, but the web-develepors tools in chromium are coming along very well.
<phillw> Tir_Eoghan: Chromium <> Chrome, never has been.
 * phillw waves to szczur
<szczur> hi phillw :)
<szczur> i would go for the midori :P
<szczur> chromium is as heavy as other mainline browsers :P
<szczur> midori is like arora (only for GTK) :P
<phillw> Tir_Eoghan: http://blog.chromium.org/2008/10/google-chrome-chromium-and-google.html
<phillw> fabian, one the guys who goes bug chasing usually has a fix in 20 hours; he's a star.
<Tir_Eoghan> thanks for all the info phill, I have the feeling I'm stepping in on a previous heated debate, as such thanks for not biting my head off *grin*
<phillw> Tir_Eoghan: no, people do get all heated up. I prefer to use the cool calm approach and let people read the facts instead of hear-say ;-)
<Tir_Eoghan> thanks, I should have read up on it early. The term google activates my infinite loop fear response though, and all rational thought leaves me in a puff of paranoia
<zkriesse_> lol
<Tir_Eoghan> hmmm... interesting. learn something new every day.
<phillw> chromium would not have been let near the *buntu family if it were reporting back ;-)
<Tir_Eoghan> maybe I can learn to like chromium
<Tir_Eoghan> so technically chromium never was released by google, it just contains some of the code that chrome is built on.
<phillw> it's a bit different, but is quite a capable browser. I still have to use Ffox for some tasks, but that is only on the development side.
<Tir_Eoghan> kind of like if you reverse engineered IE, fixed it up a bit and released it (although why anyone would attempt that beast of a task I care not to think)
<phillw> afaik, google do support (as in pay money to) chromium, but chromium is arms length and has no spy ware in it.
<phillw> google use the chromium package to improve their browser, chrome. hence the similar names.
<phillw> !chromium | phillw
<ubot5> phillw, please see my private message
<Tir_Eoghan> I assumed chromium was just a lighter version of chrome released by google, and was scratching my head as to why that would be included in a distro like this.
<phillw> !chrome | phillw
<phillw> Tir_Eoghan: can I get the ubot to send you a PM that may help?
<Tir_Eoghan> sure
<phillw> !chromium | Tir_Eoghan
<ubot5> Tir_Eoghan: You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<Tir_Eoghan> interesting, that goes way over my head. I can program formulae into excell spreadsheets and thats about it.
<phillw> Tir_Eoghan: just as i suppport lubuntu, I also help test out the new chromium builds. It is a great project and the guy liasing with the ubuntu family is a really good guy & very quick to get bugs fixed.
 * phillw also loves https://launchpad.net/~alexey-smirnov/+archive/deadbeef
<phillw> which maybe one day we  will get adopted.
<Tir_Eoghan> alright, you sold me, I'll give chromium a fair shot. I guess I ought to cancel my purchase of www.antichromium.com
<Tir_Eoghan> and www.scratchchromium.com although that is a fantastic website name.
<phillw> Tir_Eoghan: everything in this environment is "try before you buy", then when you decide on what you want, guess wha? It is free, for life, with updates and support.
<phillw> that website is some scamming B* trying to get your bank details off you.
<Tir_Eoghan> gotta say thats a tough concept to understand coming from windows. I'm used to feeling like I'm getting fleeced by software developers.
<Tir_Eoghan> wait which one? You mean I didn't think up original website names?
<phillw> Tir_Eoghan: have a read of http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=37
<Tir_Eoghan> ok, that windows air bit gave me quite a laugh
<phillw> Tir_Eoghan: you will find we do have a sense of humour, you will also find that we are volunteers who want to help others.
<phillw> computers can actually be fun, although this is purely a support channel #i do hope I've given you some insight into the mind set of how and what both lubuntu and the whole linux community is all about.
<phillw> Tir_Eoghan: may I ask you age?
<Tir_Eoghan> wait, volunteer to help others?! why would someone do that, madness. In all seriousness, thanks for all your help and answering my questions in a patient way.
<Tir_Eoghan> I'm twenty eight going on twelve
<phillw> that's why it doesn't cost you a fortune to but it & buy support, we all help each other. For example, I'm one of the documentation people who try to keep https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp all updated and moving the help over to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp which is where is has to be for lubuntu to be adopted.
<phillw> Tir_Eoghan: keep a log of your learning about lubuntu, put in it what you find easy, what you find hard. We need feed back from people like you to be better able to help the next person.
<phillw> help me improve the beginners section.
<Tir_Eoghan> will do, so far the tough thing for me is sorting through all my options. I'm finding myself wanting to buy a few more identical computers so I can try distro's out side by side.
<phillw> Tir_Eoghan: well, I'm an advocate of lubuntu and the entire ubuntu family. lubuntu is still a small team in terms of people avaialble to answer questions, but you can always ask questions on http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php if none of us are about, when you post the question, you will have the option to post it as lubuntu.
<Tir_Eoghan> so far I've tryed Feisty Fawn, Vector Linux, Xubuntu (aborted install attempt), and currently running a LiveCD of lubuntu, my first attempted install was I believe Tinylinux, or DSL. Having no knowledge of how to install grub/lilo or where to install grub/lilo without a guided installer those failed.
<phillw> Lubuntu is really nice, but as I'm biased, please have a read of http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=52
<Tir_Eoghan> to be perfectly honest, chromium is whats kept me from installing lubuntu. Although now that I understand the situation there, I think I'll take the plunge.
<phillw> Tir_Eoghan: I very much doubt you will be disappointed, one of the nice things of being on here and having a lubuntu area on my forum is when people say thanks. That is why we volunteer; 10 people log on, ask questions and leave, 1 comes back on says thankyou.
<phillw> "You had to do WHAT with the seat" :p
<phillw> wb zkriesse
<Tir_Eoghan> so far I'm really happy with it, and still stunned by the fact that the livecd works so well on my (lets be perfectly honest) antiquated system. It will make my future obsessive changing of os's be able to be done with no fear of entirely losing acess to my files and internet.
<phillw> Tir_Eoghan: lubuntu is specifically designed for "older" computers. It is the reason it exists.
<Tir_Eoghan> the livecd works better then optimized windows xp
<phillw> Tir_Eoghan: if you can run xp, lubuntu will fly like the proverbial off a shovel. It will run on machines designed for win 98
<Tir_Eoghan> hmmm.. now I can't wait to try it.
<phillw> Tir_Eoghan: "A Pentium II or Celeron system with 128 MiB of RAM is probably a bottom-line configuration that may yield slow yet usable system with Lubuntu."
<phillw> try running XP on that :p
<Tir_Eoghan> do you have tutorials up for fulling securing the os? thats my next greatest concern, I was running avast anti-virus with zonealarm, and every week or so running several adware/spyware removes on my system, also had peerblock on.. Maybe I'm paranoid, but I never had a major virus cripple my system. Aside from the usual windowsxp virus
<phillw> you do not need them with linux, it is a completely different system. let me go dig out the link for you
<phillw> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812  skip down to windows mind-set on the thread.
<Tir_Eoghan> thanks, that will help
<sgh> 1. due to the fact that Windows accounts the greatest marketshare, it is the primary target for viruses also
<phillw> the 1st part is for servers etc.
<sgh> 2. even if you get infected by a virus for linux it won't be able to do as much harm as a virus under Windows
<phillw> sgh: there are no viruses for linux :-)  it is complete FUD
<phillw> there are attacks on our servers, which is a completely different thing.
<Tir_Eoghan> hmm.. good to know. Next order of business is figuring out how to use iptables and ip blacklists. I'll be acquiring another barebones comp soon to use as bulletproof firewall
<phillw> sgh: Tir_Eoghan bottom line is that > Major organisations like IBM, Amazon & Google run Linux.
<Tir_Eoghan> really, hmm.. thats good to know
<sgh> I've heard that even Microsoft ran Linux on their servers for a long time :D
<phillw> Tir_Eoghan: the standard install comes completely firewalled
<Tir_Eoghan> wait, next your going to tell me. It comes with a butler that serves me champagne and lights my cigarettes
<phillw> sgh: I also get their security bulletins saying thet have a major security breach that they will take a month to fix :P
<phillw> Tir_Eoghan: no, you have to pay extra for that :p You can, if you are a company, buy dedicated support.
<Tir_Eoghan> so why do people use windows anyway? you can run windows programs in linux with wine I've heard (and a better computer)
<phillw> that is done by canonical http://www.canonical.com/
<sgh> Wine can't handle every application yet
<phillw> Tir_Eoghan: and, to be honest, why should be support windows? Linux is a completely different system.
<phillw> /s/be/we
<Tir_Eoghan> good point
<phillw> they charge hundreds of dollars, we do it for free. As per the Simpsons "Doh".... it's not difficult to do the maths, even Bart could do it :p
<phillw> but, again we digress, this conversation should be on #ubuntu-beginners-team
 * phillw they allow me and others on there for off topic chat
<Tir_Eoghan> hmmm... now I'm reading about wine being one of the only potential ways windows viruses can work on linux.. yeah, think I'm better off sticking with linux programs.
<phillw> Tir_Eoghan: yeah, it can, but even then linux will protect it. We're dead good that way :-)
<Tir_Eoghan> hehe
<Tir_Eoghan> sounds like essentially the key thing to remember, is stay out of root, unless absolutely necessary
<phillw> all the antivirus boot disks that you windows users get charged for are completely free.
<Tir_Eoghan> well, I just stole all those, but lets move swiftly along from that point. hehe
<phillw> Tir_Eoghan: you're so used to paying for stuff, in linux it is all free.
<phillw> free as in completely free, not pirated / ripped of etc.
<sgh> there are some commercial distributions by the way
<Tir_Eoghan> figured I'd spent enough money on windows and I wasn't about to pay for fixing something they should have fixed.
<phillw> Tir_Eoghan: you most likely installed another virus / root kit / key logger when you 'stole' it.
<Tir_Eoghan> one of the reasons I switched over, found myself pirating more and more just to stay relatively current. Eventually my entire system was pirated (aside from hardware), due to lost disks lost key's etc.
<phillw> Tir_Eoghan: http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=17
<phillw> or even just http://forum.phillw.net/viewforum.php?f=6
<phillw> Tir_Eoghan: when you are next bored, just have a trawl round, it is where I keep all my notes and links for when I'm helping out :-)
<Tir_Eoghan> will do thanks
<sgh> good night
<sgh> and thanks for helping me out with grub2 phillw
<phillw> hyperair: are you about ?
<Tir_Eoghan> great info phil, lot of good advice I may have to forward on to my windows/mac useing friends. Also some very comforting things for me to read
<hyperair> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - hyperair, elgoh, or phillw!
<hyperair> hmm i see. so that works.
<Mohan_chml> hyperair: Mohi At your service :D
<Mohan_chml> :o
<Mohan_chml> -_-'
<hyperair> hehehe
<hyperair> anyway you're on the access list now ;-)
<Mohan_chml> hyperair: saw that ;)
<Mohan_chml> -ChanServ- 5     Mohan-chml             +votriA (OP) [modified 58 seconds ago]
<hyperair> =)
<Mohan_chml> get to #lubuntu-offtopic
<Timo_> hey]
<|friTTe|> is there someway to change the names in the mneu?
<|friTTe|> once i done that with right click it goes back to normal
<Timo_> |friTTe|: sorry no idea..
* IAmNotThatGuy changed the topic of #lubuntu to: The topic for #lubuntu is: Lubuntu project channel. Help and Documentation at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu Launchpad page at https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop. . || Please note, public logs of this channel are available on irclogs.ubuntu.com || Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService || For Offtopic talks, Please head over
<IAmNotThatGuy> Ouch! might be too big
* phillw changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu project channel. Help and Documentation at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu Launchpad page at https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop. . || Please note, public logs of this channel are available on irclogs.ubuntu.com || Use?of?this?channel?implies?acceptance?of?the?terms?at?https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService || For Offtopic talks, Please head over to #lubuntu-offtopic
<IAmNotThatGuy> lol phillw Not like that. Lets think more
* phillw changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu project channel. Help and Documentation at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu Launchpad page at https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop. . || Please note, public logs of this channel are available on irclogs.ubuntu.com || Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService || For Offtopic talks, use #lubuntu-offtopic
<IAmNotThatGuy> Then what happened to my client O_O
* phillw changed the topic of #lubuntu to: Lubuntu project channel. Help and Documentation at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu Launchpad page at https://launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop. . || Please note, public logs of this channel are available on irclogs.ubuntu.com || Use of this channel implies acceptance of the terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService || For general chat, please use #lubuntu-offtopic
<phillw> how's that look?
<IAmNotThatGuy> Cool :)
<IAmNotThatGuy> ALL OF YOU. Look at the topic....! we have an offtopic channel from now
<Mohan_chml> friTTe^: saw the topic?
<friTTe^> yeah
<friTTe^> new channel and stuff
<manfredrasta> hi all
<manfredrasta> is there anybody here?
<manfredrasta> I'll need some support
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, hi! do you remember me? We were trying to connect my klaptop to the wifi
<manfredrasta> mmmmmmm
<kosaidpo> hello
<manfredrasta> hi
<kosaidpo> whts good
<manfredrasta> sorry?
<kosaidpo> m lubuntu is bein so slow lately idk why
<manfredrasta> what is idk?
<kosaidpo> i dont kno -idk
<kosaidpo> idont kno = idk
<kosaidpo> sorry tho
<manfredrasta> cant understand you. Anyway I'm sure I couldn't help you
<manfredrasta> im really noob
<manfredrasta> KukuNut, are oyu here?
<KukuNut> what's up?
<manfredrasta> hi
<manfredrasta> I'll need some support
<manfredrasta> could you helpo me?
<manfredrasta> KukuNut, I cant connect to my wifi line
<KukuNut> was it working before?
<manfredrasta> It allready works with windows
<manfredrasta> but not with lubuntu
<manfredrasta> they are different laptops
<kosaidpo> manfredrasta: do you have network manager ??
<sgh> kosaidpo: do you use 10.04 or 10.10? 10.10 is slower for me than 10.04 was
<manfredrasta> kosaidpo, yes
<kosaidpo> 10.10
<kosaidpo> yehh
<manfredrasta> kosaidpo, i can also see my line
<kosaidpo> ohh im havin meerkat
<kosaidpo> thats pretty sad tho
<sgh> meerkat = 10.10
<sgh> :D
<kosaidpo> yeh i kno
<kosaidpo> :D
<sgh> well was it slow for you since you've installed it or is it slower today?
<kosaidpo> yehh
<kosaidpo> since i upgraded to meerakt
<manfredrasta> I have to leave
<manfredrasta> bye bye
<kosaidpo> have nce day
<sgh> kosaidpo: one thing I can think of is the addition of the ubuntu update manager, which was introduced to lubuntu with 10.04
<sgh> it has starts when you boot it - if you don't need it and update manually you can disable it
<sgh> *it starts
<kosaidpo> sgh: wel for the bottin process im usin preload and its good so far but i mean while using programs when its slow
<kosaidpo> sgh:  do you use preload ?
<sgh> kosaidpo: the update manager is started when you boot but it will not be stopped if you don't do it manually, therefore it takes resources throughout your whole session
<sgh> kosaidpo: no, I don't use it
<kosaidpo> ohhh
<kosaidpo> really
<kosaidpo> late me check then
<kosaidpo> sgh:  iahd it runnin at the boot
<kosaidpo> sgh: u sure it stays workin even after the boot process ??
<kosaidpo> sgh: btw i advice u to check the preload its great
<kosaidpo> for a happy bootin
<sgh> yeah, it is supposed to tell you if new updates are available and checks for them, therefore I'm quite sure it works after the boot process
<sgh> if you don't want to untick it you mustn't, that's just a assumption regarding the slowness
<sgh> yeah I will check it out, thanks
<kosaidpo> sgh: no i already did untick it
<kosaidpo> since im usually updatin manually laltely
<kosaidpo> i was lil excited abt the meerkat
<sgh> me too
<kosaidpo> cus i was syin that it ll be more lither :D
<sgh> it's unfortunate that Ubuntu based distros aren't as light as Debian, Arch Linux or others if they use Xfce, LXDE or other resource saving desktop environments :/
<kosaidpo> shg; oh really ??
<kosaidpo> well im new to this linux word
<kosaidpo> i used  ubuntu then kubuntu then im sticked wiuth lubuntu
<kosaidpo> is archilinux way lither ?
<kosaidpo> lighter
<kosaidpo> ?
<sgh> that's what many people say and tests confirmed
<sgh> but I assume that it is really tough for a Ubuntu user to switch to Arch, due to the fact that there's no graphical installer (so partitioning must be done with a terminal)
<sgh> there's a different package management also - apt commands are useless there
<kosaidpo> yehh i guess its pacman
<kosaidpo> or sumthin like this
<sgh> yeah
<kosaidpo> thers no gui durin the partiotionnin ?
<sgh> during the whole install process
<sgh> the partitioning was just an example
<kosaidpo> ohh thats a lil scary'cus im not that good in the command line
<phillw> sgh: partitioning should only need to be done the once (unless you're a tester like me). The mini-iso for ubuntu install is pretty darn small.
<kosaidpo> phillw:  u didnt notice that lubuntu meerkat its lil bit slower ??
<phillw> I'm running 9.10 standard ubuntu atm, as none of the others can 'see' my 3G dongle :'(
<sgh> are there windows drivers for it?
<sgh> phillw: does it make a difference to install a regular Lubuntu desktop or use a mini-iso and install the lubuntu-desktop package? (except for the smaller size?)
<sgh> regarding resource usage
<phillw> sgh: the ubiquity installer (the standard installer) requires more RAM to run than lubuntu needs once it is installed. It's covered more at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<sgh> but in the end the desktop will use the same amount of RAM?
<phillw> sgh: for a full install, yes; but with 10.10 comes a cut down version
<sgh> lubuntu-core
<phillw> sgh: yeah.
<sgh> I guess I will do a minimal install with 10.10 final beta
<sgh> and hope that grub sees my windows partition then :D
<sgh> although I got it working by adding a custom entry
<phillw> leave it as a custom entry, grub and windows can have fall outs. a custom entry will always be safe as updating grub will not affect it.
<sgh> okay
<sgh> does anyone here know how to clarify which files Transmission is allowed to share with other people? I want to seed Lubuntu but I don't want that any of my other files are uploaded
<szczur> if the torrent is not on the download list it won't be seeded to anyone
<phillw> sgh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BitTorrent has details on the various agents
<phillw> oops, szczur beat me to it, as usual :D
<szczur> :)
<sgh> phillw and szczur: thanks
<szczur> no problem :)
<Mohan_chml> Timo_, Zach read the topic :D
<phillw> szczur: have you got the size, in bytes, of the beta2 iso?
<phillw> aka ls -l ?
<szczur> ohh, haven't downloaded it yet
<mmaksimov> Hi all. Is there a specific minimum RAM requirement for installing Lubuntu from a LiveCD session? Both beta1 and 2 hang creatively if installer is started on a 256Mb system with no cache. I believe the wiki should reflect this...
<bioterror> 256MB should be enough
<sgh> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<sgh> the requirements are mentioned in the wiki
<mmaksimov> bioterror, my 256Mb box doesn't agree with you
<sgh> probably it's related to the fact that you run without cache as you stated
<mmaksimov> sgh, those 160Mb are I guess for running the installer from the CD menu directly, which does not work in both betas. If you start a liveCD session then installer the session takes some RAM i believe
<mmaksimov> er.... aren't the Live CD and installer _supposed_ to run on bare metal without anything else configured?
<sgh> the installer definitely is and therefore users with less than 160 MB can use it (without the gui)
<sgh> the Live CD requires RAM because of its design - everything is loaded into the RAM and when it's full you'll experience problems
<sgh> therefore a lot of RAM is required, this can't be changed
<sgh> probably someone will come up with a new concept anytime, I mean the latest browsers can make use of the CPU and GPU now, probably something like that could be adopted
<sgh> but to my knowledge something like this wasn't planned yet
<mmaksimov> huh, I know a bit about where RAM goes..... I just wanted to empasize that the 160 Mb limit stated in the wiki is not totally correct with the current beta
<phillw> the lubuntu team are looking to make a minimal install iso, but for the present just use the current instructions
<phillw> mmaksimov: it has installed on 160MB, don't forget that in a lot of machines the 256MB is shared with the graphics driver, so the amount available for the System may well be less.
<mmaksimov> phillw, 10.10 beta2?
<phillw> the minimal install, requires the least amount of RAM to install, but you need an ethernet connection.
<mmaksimov> I know that
<mmaksimov> I've documented those two ways of taking eth0 under NetworkManager management afterwards
<phillw> mmaksimov: I've not personally tried the beta2 with a low ram machine; if you're having an issue you or I can ask on the mailing list for other peoples' experiences, but at least one of the testers does test the install on a low RAM machine.
<mmaksimov> phillw, I think those 8 hours' installations reported in the plymouth thread were run with cache... I'll sum up my findings on the list.
<phillw> okies, thanks mmaksimov
<bioterror> niice
<bioterror> had to do touch /etc/alternatives/lxdm.conf ;)
<phillw> mmaksimov: thanks for such a detailed e-mail, as soon as the team reply I'll ensure the wiki areas are updated.
<phillw> I'll bbl, now have to go and do some work :-)
<capleton> hi all.  I was wondering if it was possible to pick and choose the things that start at the beginning of each session?
<bioterror> menu -> Preferences -> Desktop Session Settings
<capleton> bioterror: thanks!
<bioterror> and you can say to openbox too what you want to start
<capleton> Is there also a way to get rid of the "ubuntu" screen with the lights that go back and forth?  I'd rather be able to see what is going on in the background
<bioterror> hahaha
<bioterror> alt+f1
<bioterror> there's alot discussion about that in the mailing list
<capleton> is there any way to have it not start x, and rather just bring me to a prompt?  would removing SliM do that?
<bioterror> why would you like to do that?-)
<capleton> I want to use the computer with screen and just ssh into it from another one.  But I like the idea of having LXDE on there in case I want a full DE.
<capleton> plus the fan is really loud, and I feel like there is nothing less resouce hungry than the command line
<floating> just install ubuntu cli and go from there, no need for lubuntu
<floating> can be installed from ubuntu alternative iso
<manfredrasta> is there anybody here?
<manfredrasta> nothingspecial, are you here?
<manfredrasta> hello?
<manfredrasta> anybody?
<manfredrasta> hi
<manfredrasta> kwork, are you here?
<kwork> yes?
<IdleOne> manfredrasta: ask your question and if someone can help they will
<kwork> manfredrasta i know nothing about lubuntu, so i doubt i will be helpful do you
<kwork> to doy
<kwork> you
<manfredrasta> ok
<manfredrasta> i go
<szczur> manfredrasta, what do you need?
<manfredrasta> Im wrtiting
<manfredrasta> i need a minute
<manfredrasta> :)
<szczur> mkay
<szczur> MOCP playing: Bomfunk MC's -  Stir Up The Bass -  In Stereo - 00:42/03:35
<szczur> :P
 * szczur may be banned for this :>
<manfredrasta> why could you be banned for that man?
<szczur> because it's not a good behaviour to write what you're actually listening to :)
<manfredrasta> The poblem is that i cant connect mi wireless nw. I can see it, but cannot conenct it. this is the sudo NetworkManager --no-daemon result: http://pastebin.com/1TjZF7xE
<manfredrasta> why isnt it a good behaviour?
<szczur> no one cares about what you're listening at the moment :P
<szczur> and you shouldn't show it on the (not yet but we're trying to :P) official general help channel
<manfredrasta> I still dont understand? Should you be banned because of saying something that nobody cares?
<manfredrasta> ok
<szczur> what "sudo iwlist scan" returns?
<manfredrasta> I understand now
<manfredrasta> http://pastebin.com/0cghqDGx
<manfredrasta> there's a forum thread
<manfredrasta> if you want to have a look... its a little bit long, but you'll find everything
<szczur> can you link me to it?
<manfredrasta> yes
<manfredrasta> at the begining i couldn't even see my wireless nw
<manfredrasta> then a person told me to run: sudo apt-get install pcmciautils
<manfredrasta> so i can see it now
<manfredrasta> you can start reading from #4
<manfredrasta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581170
<manfredrasta> thank you very much
<szczur> manfredrasta, can i ask you to disable the encryption of this network?
<szczur> just for a moment
<szczur> were you able to connect to this network woth other linuxes/ubuntu versions?
<manfredrasta> yes of course
<manfredrasta> i could connect with ubuntu las version
<manfredrasta> 10.04 i think
<szczur> 9.10
<szczur> 10.04 is the latest :)
<manfredrasta> ok
<szczur> hmmm
<manfredrasta> nono
<manfredrasta> I cuold connect with the lastest
<manfredrasta> 10.04
<szczur> and 10.10 will be released in 6 days
<szczur> ahhh
<szczur> so you're using maverick right now?
<manfredrasta> in another cpu
<manfredrasta> because in this one was impossible to install
<manfredrasta> what is maverick?
<manfredrasta> sorry im new
<szczur> it's the yet-t-be released ubuntu 10.10 :)
<szczur> so let's clarify this
<manfredrasta> :)
<manfredrasta> ok
<manfredrasta> let me tell you
<szczur> you were able to connect to this network FORM THE SAME LAPTOP on other linux version?
<manfredrasta> no
<szczur> it didn't worked on any of the linuxes, am i right?
<szczur> please turn of your encryption for a while
<manfredrasta> i just tried it on Xubuntu 9.04 and worked
<szczur> ahhh, with 9.04 it worked
<szczur> mkay
<manfredrasta> no
<manfredrasta> sorry
<manfredrasta> it was wrong
<szczur> -+
<manfredrasta> i just tried it on Xubuntu 9.04 and  DIDNT worked
 * szczur is confused right now
<manfredrasta> had the same problem
<manfredrasta> :)
<szczur> 9.04 - NOT WORKING; 10.04- NOT WORKING
<szczur> right?
<manfredrasta> no
<manfredrasta> on xubuntu 9.04 not working
<manfredrasta> on lubuntu 10.04 (at the moment) not working
<szczur> <szczur> 9.04 - NOT WORKING; 10.04- NOT WORKING... >_>
<manfredrasta> on ubuntu 10.04 (in another laptop) working
<szczur> i said that before
<szczur> another laptop isa nother wifi and so on
<manfredrasta> ok
<manfredrasta> so doesnt matter what happens on another laptop
<szczur> soo, turn off your encryption
<manfredrasta> ok
<manfredrasta> one minute
<szczur> maybe this card/module is not accepting WPA encryption
<szczur> as for example my old D-Link 520+ did
<szczur> because od shitty module which got dropped shortly after :)
<szczur> so i had to use WEP "encryption"
<szczur> i see it is the old laptop
<szczur> so probably it is the case
<szczur> -the +an :)
<manfredrasta> done
<manfredrasta> turned off
<szczur> ok, now try to connect to your wifi :)
<manfredrasta> without i have the same problem
<szczur> hmm
<szczur> sudo iwconfig eth1 essid Fionaweb
<szczur> sudo dhclient eth1
<szczur> tell me the results
<manfredrasta> sudo iwconfig eth1 essid Fionaweb does nothing
<szczur> it sets the essid of the card. you can check it by running iwconfig
<szczur> sudo iwconfig
<manfredrasta> sudo dhclient eth1 is still writing
<szczur> hmmm :(
<manfredrasta> finished
<manfredrasta> i paste you the result
<szczur> mkay
<manfredrasta> http://pastebin.com/qAWia4Xd
<szczur> can you paste the results of "sudo iwconfig"?
<manfredrasta> and iwconfig says: http://pastebin.com/8UR2uXg6
<szczur> ahh :)
<szczur> you read my mind
<manfredrasta> :)
<szczur> :)
<szczur> XD
<manfredrasta> have you read #8? What he says about a bug
<szczur> hmm, but it should work on 9.04 then, since the bug was introduced in Ubuntu 10.04. I know I may be annoying but can you provide me result of sudo iwlist scan once more?
<szczur> damn, it is pretty weird
<manfredrasta> what does weird mean?
<szczur> i thnk you should ask on #ubuntu too. there is waay more people than here :)
<szczur> weird means strange, bizarre
<szczur> odd
<manfredrasta> http://pastebin.com/M4jVwWPS
<szczur> damn, i'm out of ideas. encryption is turned off and it still can  not connect to this network :(
 * szczur is running out of ideas 
<szczur> turn the encryption on, again
<manfredrasta> how do you write those comments?
<szczur> before someone would stel your precious bandwith :P
<szczur> with /me command
<sgh> szczur: have you ever heard about this bug: network-manager-gnome shows that the connection (wlan with ndiswrapper) is established yet the internet can't be accessed?
<sgh> I already had this bug in 10.04 and only with Lubuntu, but a reinstallation of the whole distro helped. Now its back in 10.10 :/
<szczur> /me does something will return
 * szczur does something
 * manfredrasta is glad
<szczur> sgh, naah, haven't heard of this bug
<manfredrasta> so
<manfredrasta> when does is 10.10 released?
<szczur> sgh, nm states that you're connected. csan you check if you can ping your router?
<manfredrasta> sorry
<sgh> manfredrasta: 10.10.2010
<szczur> manfredrasta, 7 days for Ubuntu main flavour and i think 8-9 days for lubuntu
<manfredrasta> also for lubuntu? or just ubuntu?
<szczur> i think....
<manfredrasta> ok
<sgh> szczur: how do I do that? :D haven't done that in Linux yet
<manfredrasta> wil I be able to connect mi wifi then?
<manfredrasta> :9
<manfredrasta> :)
<szczur> sgh, first off all right  click your nm applet and choose "Connection information"
<sgh> if the Ubuntu team knows about this bug and works on a fix, you will
<szczur> to look if IP is ever assigned
<manfredrasta> how can i encorage them to work for it?
<szczur> go to #ubuntu, turn on your CapsLock and shout a lot, whine about it
<szczur> and write a post every hour
<szczur> :>
<sgh> :D
<manfredrasta> really?
<szczur> of course i was kidding :P
<manfredrasta> joking?
<sgh> yeah
<manfredrasta> so?
<szczur> but really, you should go to the #ubuntu channel
<manfredrasta> maybe you know Mr. LUbuntu
<szczur> and tell them about your problem there
<manfredrasta> isnt it?
<manfredrasta> ok
<manfredrasta> ill go
<manfredrasta> thanks for all
<szczur> we have small group and as you probably see we're not WiFi masters :P
<manfredrasta> :)
<manfredrasta> How can I join lubuntu team?
<szczur> sgh, what about that IP Adress
<manfredrasta> and what can I do for you?
<manfredrasta> for them?
<manfredrasta> for lubuntu I mean
<szczur> manfredrasta, sit here, whine a lot, yell at phillw and Timo_ and you will get lubuntu team badge :>
<sgh> szczur: 192.168.1.2, yet it needs to be mentioned that the WLAN works at the moment
<szczur> sent by homing pigeon :)
<manfredrasta> phillw, hi man
<szczur> manfredrasta, and really, just be here and try to help people with their problems ;)
<manfredrasta> but i cannot help anybody
<manfredrasta> i am noob
<sgh> you will learn in this channel
<szczur> you will become a PRO someday :P
<szczur> just look at ChanServ
<manfredrasta> But there is nobody in this channel
<manfredrasta> :)
<szczur> he's op right now :P
<manfredrasta> ye
<szczur> and he sits here since begining
<manfredrasta> who is op?
<sgh> szczur: my personal workaround is that I boot into windows, turn the dongle off and on and reboot Lubuntu, therefore the wlan connection is working at the moment
<szczur> manfredrasta, channel operator
<manfredrasta> and who is ChanServ ?
<szczur> and actually ChanServ is a bot sent by grammar nazis to get rid of the typos :P
<szczur> remember, HE'S WATCHING YOU
<szczur> :>
<szczur> nevermind
 * manfredrasta is confused
<szczur> i shouldn't drink so much tea :P
<manfredrasta> that was tea???
<szczur> manfredrasta, i just have a good mood right now :P
<szczur> nothing i said befor was serious
<szczur> :)
<szczur> before
<manfredrasta> i know i know
<szczur> except the thing that you should join #ubuntu
<szczur> :P
<manfredrasta> I m going
<szczur> and ask for the help there :)
<manfredrasta> se you
<szczur> remeber to stay here, too
<sgh> :D
<szczur> you can be on two channels at once
<szczur> hmm, 6 strings to translate... and i'm lazy as only I can be :>
<szczur> sgh, you know polish right? :P
<szczur> if not, LEARN IT!
<szczur> :>
<szczur> Timo_ ah Timo_, where are you when i need you?
<sgh> I understand a bit of polish but I can't speak it fluently
<Timo_> hi
<Timo_> I am here
<sgh> I don't know the grammar aswell
<Timo_> when you need me
<Timo_> :D
<szczur> YAYZ!!!
 * szczur hugs Timo_ 
<Timo_> was just trying to check some logs
<Timo_> but you are spamming as hell
<Timo_> :D
 * Timo_ hugs szczur back :D
<szczur> ^^
<szczur> Now i can go play some Pokemon Red Version on Game Boy :)
<Timo_> you don't need me anymore? :(
<szczur> ohh, Timo_... i ned you everytime i am on this channel :P
<sgh> szczur: how can I ping to my router?
<szczur> probably, ping 192.168.0.1
<szczur> run terminal
<szczur> and run this command
<Timo_> hehe
<szczur> ping 192.168.0.1
<Timo_> pong
<szczur> Timo_, PING
<Timo_> szczur: PONG
 * szczur wait for CTCP REPLY :>
 * Timo_ and szczur should be using #lubuntu-offtopic
<szczur> Timo_, PING
<Timo_> PONG
<Timo_> :(
<Timo_> Aren't u receiving my pongs?:o
<Timo_> szczur: PING
<szczur> PONG //yeah, this channel ever existed?
<Timo_> well szczur it exists now.. ;P
<szczur> Timo_, PING
<manfredrasta> still here
<Kurdistan> god evening my dear lubuntu friends
<sgh> szczur: thanks for the command, I'll do troubleshooting tomorrow
<manfredrasta> im asking in ubuntu
<Kurdistan> I have made complete move to lubuntu lucid
<Kurdistan> :P
<sgh> good night guys
<manfredrasta> Kurdistan, are you a wifi guru really???
<Timo_> Kurdistan: is it a GOD evening?
<Kurdistan> timo yes it is
<Timo_> and Kurdistan congratulations about the switch, I haven't *hides*
<Kurdistan> manfredrasta I dont understand your question
<manfredrasta> XD
<manfredrasta> sorry
<manfredrasta> i need help with my wifi conection
<manfredrasta> I was looking for a guru, because it seems nobody knows haow to fix it
<manfredrasta> :)
<Kurdistan> timo_, the closed nvidia drivers are really slow.
<Kurdistan> manfredrasta it works good over here
<Kurdistan> I think it works even better with maverick
<Kurdistan> manfredrasta have you wifi radar?
<manfredrasta> Kurdistan, what is it?
<Kurdistan> manfredrasta look to desktop session setting and mark network manager
<Kurdistan> if you use ubuntu
<manfredrasta> i use lubuntu
<Kurdistan> manfredrasta normally it should work
<Kurdistan> install wifi radar and set your wifi connection on
<manfredrasta> how do i do it?
<Kurdistan> go to synaptic
<Kurdistan> write wifi-radar
<Kurdistan> normally you should have botton on your laptop
<manfredrasta> done
<manfredrasta> wait
<Kurdistan> press wifi connection one and it should be green
<manfredrasta> wait wait
<manfredrasta> should i install wifi radar then?
<manfredrasta> what is it?
<Kurdistan> like the name says radar :)
<manfredrasta> but i can see my network
<manfredrasta> should do it anyway?
<Kurdistan> you can see your network?
<manfredrasta> yes
<Kurdistan> what is your problem then?
<manfredrasta> xd
<manfredrasta> i cant connect to it
<Kurdistan> manfredrasta
<Kurdistan> install wicd
<manfredrasta> Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> use synaptic
<Kurdistan> you will see what it stands for
<manfredrasta> ok
<Kurdistan> you will see option press enter
<Kurdistan> look on your synaptic pop up screen
<manfredrasta> its installing it
<Kurdistan> good :) soon mission complete
<Kurdistan> manfredrasta lubuntu is really light
<Kurdistan> some time it is too light
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> for its good :)
<manfredrasta> also my laptop is ligth
<manfredrasta> :)
<Kurdistan> manfredrasta old one?
<manfredrasta> yes
<Kurdistan> I see. lubuntu is perfect then.
<Kurdistan> also xubuntu is starting to get light
<Kurdistan> more xfce apps then bunch of gnome dependience
<manfredrasta> i first tried xubuntu. But was slow. And the installation failed many times
<manfredrasta> i think was because of the ram i have
<manfredrasta> the discovered lubuntu
<Kurdistan> manfredrasta you tried xubuntu maverick rc?
<manfredrasta> and goes perfect
<manfredrasta> i tried xubuntu 9.04
<Kurdistan> lol thats really old
<manfredrasta> wich xubuntu is allright now?
<Kurdistan> when maverick release try lubuntu and xubuntu
<manfredrasta> ok
<Kurdistan> both have there strenght and wikness
<Kurdistan> then make up your mined :)
<manfredrasta> Oh! it is still preparing the packages
<manfredrasta> hope didnt freeze
<Kurdistan> brb reboot. lubuntu works great for me. I can add stuff. build it my way. but the bad thing standard application if I remove
<Kurdistan> I will also remove lubuntu-desktop
<Kurdistan> manfredrasta take more detail
<manfredrasta> Kurdistan, should i click details?
<Kurdistan> exactly
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> there you would see something about ok
<Kurdistan> arent you?
<Kurdistan> only I needed to press enter
<Kurdistan> then in internet you will see wicd network manager
<manfredrasta> could oyu wait a few minute since my wife gots sleep. She's complaining about the click on my keyboard
<manfredrasta> :)
<Kurdistan> np
<Kurdistan> I will do reboot
<Kurdistan> then I will come
<manfredrasta> ok
<Kurdistan> brb
<MikeChelen> getting an error from lubuntu-default-settings when doing usual apt-get upgrade http://pastebin.com/QkAzxPGV
<Kurdistan> back
<manfredrasta> 5 mins
<Kurdistan> manfredrasta normally lubuntu network applet should be good enough
<Kurdistan> normally you dont need wifi radar
<Kurdistan> or wicd network manager
<manfredrasta> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581170
<Kurdistan> what I can do with wifi radar/wicd network manager I can do with lubuntu default network applet close to the clock applet
<manfredrasta> back
<Kurdistan> welcome back
<manfredrasta> why am i installing this so?
<Kurdistan> :) becuase you asked me alternative way checking wifi connection?
<manfredrasta> did u take a look at the thread?
<Kurdistan> yes but much to read sorry
<manfredrasta> i understand
<Kurdistan> and I need to sleep. school tomorrow.
<manfredrasta> no
<manfredrasta> np
<Kurdistan> manfredrasto compare me to the gurus here I am newbie myself
<manfredrasta> when u have time maybe you can read the thread
<manfredrasta> do u know how to stop synaptics?
<manfredrasta> i think it is blocked
<Kurdistan> okey. do it pop up something.
<Kurdistan> error message?
<manfredrasta> shows a blu screen with a message in it
<manfredrasta> it says:
<Kurdistan> some packages are broken?
<manfredrasta> no
<Kurdistan> normally you can fix this with synaptic or you can restart and press the key over ctrl
<manfredrasta> can i paste u my screen shot?
<Kurdistan> then use recovery mode
<Kurdistan> pass :)
<manfredrasta> how can i paste u my screenshot?
<manfredrasta> i have to leave
<Kurdistan> manfrerrasta
<Kurdistan> use shift when you restart
<Kurdistan> when you see bios is reading
<Kurdistan> take a look on this link
<Kurdistan> swedish but the picture you will understand anyway
<Kurdistan> http://www.ubuntu-se.org/wiki/Howtos/recovery-mode
<manfredrasta> then?
<Kurdistan> there you can rapair broken packages
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> after that resume
<Kurdistan> enter your login name and password
<Kurdistan> then write down sudo reboot
<Kurdistan> :) done
<manfredrasta> tks
<manfredrasta> what is it for?
<manfredrasta> just to understand
<Kurdistan> some time when synaptic want not open or close right
<Kurdistan> some packades are broken
<Kurdistan> this will fix it
<manfredrasta> ok
<Kurdistan> have nice evening
<Kurdistan> I am going to bad
<Kurdistan> all there lubuntu users nice sleepy time for all you tooooooo
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> and all the others :P
<szczur> MikeChelen, sudo touch /etc/alternatives/lxdm.conf
<szczur> and then sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<manfredrasta> szczur, down sudo reboot is not a bad code isnt it?
<szczur> manfredrasta, what was that blue screen?
<manfredrasta> in recovery mode
<szczur> manfredrasta, what do you mean down sudo reboot?
<szczur> mean by*
<manfredrasta> is it a bad code?
<manfredrasta> would brake my laptop? :=
<manfredrasta> or something like that
<manfredrasta> ?
<szczur> sudo reboot will reboot your laptop
<szczur> nothing else :P
<manfredrasta> sorry
<manfredrasta> i understand now
<manfredrasta> kurdistand told me: write down sudo reboot
<szczur> manfredrasta, what was written in that blue screen?
<szczur> something about groups?
<manfredrasta> szczur, no
<szczur> MikeChelen, are you here?
<manfredrasta> it is a blue screen with a grey window in it
<manfredrasta> that tell what it is doing
<szczur> yeah, and what was in this window :P
<szczur> it was configuration windows probably
<manfredrasta> it is in italian
<manfredrasta> so i try to translaate
<manfredrasta> ill do my best
<szczur> after installation of wicd there is one step when you're adding your account to the netdev group :)
<manfredrasta> yea
<manfredrasta> thats it
<manfredrasta> :)
<szczur> tick your name and use TAB to select ok
<szczur> and press enter
<manfredrasta> im stupid
<szczur> you SHOULD NOT close this window
<szczur> because it would leave you with broken package
<manfredrasta> i did not tick my name beut just click enter
<szczur> if you did this, please do sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<manfredrasta> and it goes on
<szczur> ok
<szczur> and please do
<szczur> sudo apt-get install libgnome2-perl
<manfredrasta> it has finished
<szczur> you will get the nice window next time you will have to configure something :)
<szczur> after the instalation
<manfredrasta> wait
<manfredrasta> ill run that
<szczur> the thing you saw before was called "Dialog", it enables you to show "windows" in the terminal based environment. synaptic uses that if it can not create window :)
<szczur> if only i would be here earlier... :P
<szczur> you wouldn have to go through all this :P
<szczur> nevermind then :)
<manfredrasta> gives an error
<manfredrasta> shouldnt reboot after the installation?
<szczur> what error?
<szczur> pastebin it :)
<manfredrasta> http://pastebin.com/u9YkrvbH
<manfredrasta> italian
<szczur> you're runnig synaptic
<szczur> close it before trying to install other packages
<manfredrasta> ok
#lubuntu 2011-09-26
<milian_> how do i remove the keyrings in lubuntu
<KM0201> you can install the keyring manager.
<KM0201> hang on
<KM0201> sudo apt-get install seahorse
<milian_> cool , thanks for the help
<KM0201> then the Menu/Preferences/Passwords and Encryption Keys
<mh> multitouch in lubuntu? I have the apple magic trackpad
<silverarrow> does anyone know if usb hubs /splitters are much the same?
<silverarrow> I'm wondering if I it matters whether they are powered or not
<silverarrow> well, I was out, and bought a regular usb hub no-powered
<silverarrow> it works
<silverarrow> where are all dependencies and plugins for Mplayer?
<stlsaint> silverarrow: what do you mean?
<silverarrow> I am trying to delete it for reinstallation
<stlsaint> silverarrow: by doing a complete removal from synaptic you will be able to do that
<silverarrow> I have trouble with the gecko plugin, something is interfering
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> ok
<silverarrow> hoping that it will be an easy reinstallation
<silverarrow> hmm, lubuntu desktop goes out the window too?
<silverarrow> it looks like it?
<silverarrow> desktop would be like a irrepairable issue?
<silverarrow> a bit worrying
<stlsaint> silverarrow: wait you lose the lubuntu-desktop package when removing mplayer?
<silverarrow> yes
<silverarrow> it looks like this
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/174132
<silverarrow> does it make sense?
<silverarrow> a bit odd
<silverarrow> should I dare?
<stlsaint> yea i never knew mplayer was fused into meta package as such, no i would not
<silverarrow> desktop is needed
<stlsaint> one second
<silverarrow> my gecko/mplayer issues seem unsolvable
<stlsaint> silverarrow: wait.....did you install the lubuntu-desktop overtop a ubuntu install?
<silverarrow> no
<silverarrow> it all came with os default
<stlsaint> ok, try using the mark for reinstallation option
<silverarrow> I have, but not much happens
<stlsaint> you say you think the issue is with a specific plugin?
<silverarrow> it's soon time for 11.10 isn't it?
<silverarrow> yes, I used to stream online tv fine
<stlsaint> silverarrow: 11.10 is in beta right now
<silverarrow> after an update (of the test type) it got messed up
<silverarrow> it is some kind of windows player plugin that doesn't work
<stlsaint> silverarrow: i would suggest trying to upgrade that specific plugin itself
<silverarrow> or perhaps have two conflicting ones side by side
<stlsaint> try removing what you updated
<silverarrow> it is a bit obscure by now
<stlsaint> exactly what problems are you having?
<silverarrow> most things run fine, but I have a lot of plugin crashes in browser
<silverarrow> and i can nolonger stream the local tv channel
<silverarrow> at all
<silverarrow> which I still can in puppy linux, with much the same set up of mplayer/gecko
<silverarrow> I'm not sure it is resolvable anymore
<silverarrow> it is like detective work
<silverarrow> windows media plugin crashes immediately in browser
<silverarrow> I need a brake
<silverarrow> it is a tricky one?
<silverarrow> removing packages turned out tricky at least
<stlsaint> silverarrow: seems like a bug within mplayer if it effects more than just one area
<silverarrow> maybe
<silverarrow> it happened right after an update i did
<silverarrow> someone asked me if I had tried the latest version of something
<stlsaint> i would suggest trying to test with another player such as vlc until you can hone in on what is wrong with mplayer....OR try removing plugins until you find the culprit one
<silverarrow> and I went and tried it unfortunately
<silverarrow> vlc isn't as good as it used to be
<silverarrow> it will not work as long as gecko is there at least
<silverarrow> vlc mozilla and gecko doesn't like each other
<silverarrow> they jump at each others throat
<silverarrow> where are the plugins then?
<silverarrow> hi
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> can i install google gnome shell theme  ?
<l33_> hello
<KM0201> hows it going l33_
<l33_> thank you - fine :)
<KM0201> kosaidpo: what is google gnome shell theme?
<l33_> how are you - everything allright there ?
<KM0201> so far, messing w/ some stuff in vbox
<l33_> is emulation still slow ?
<l33_> heardt that virtual machines are slow -  too slow for makin musi with em
<KM0201> it depends on your hardware really (and also what OS youre trying to virtualize)
<KM0201> i use vbox for testing
<kosaidpo1> hello back
<kosaidpo1> l33_: here you go http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/google-gnome-shell-theme/
<kosaidpo1> l33_: you saw ??
<l33_> sec
<l33_> k
<l33_> i am very very happy witzh lxde
<l33_> lxde works better here then xfce
<KM0201> i agree
<KM0201> kosaidpo1: that looks like a gnome/unity theme.. so very unlikely..
<KM0201> actually, it is.
<kosaidpo1> KM0201: so it wont work ??
<KM0201> thats correct
<KM0201> on lxde anyway
<KM0201> you can install gnome-shell, and install it, but beware, gnome-shell is causing folks a lot of issues.
 * kosaidpo1 tyin it tho 
<KM0201> gnome-shell?..lol, make sure you have a THOROUGH backup.. cuz you'll end up reinstalling
<neighborlee> KM0201, ageee 100%,,I tried gnome3 once in fedora I think it was,,horrible expereince considering it stole a few minutes of my life from trying to FIND the minimize widget..wasn't amused on any level.
<l33_> hehehe
<neighborlee> They can keep it
<KM0201> neighborlee: yeah, gnome 3 was a huge letdown.
<neighborlee> totally
<KM0201> they took the KDE route and said "bloat bloat bloat"
<neighborlee> It is pretty , but pretty isn't always functional LOL
<KM0201> even xfce4, is very bloated, i was disappointed in it as well... was happy to find out about LXDE (had enver heard of it before)
<neighborlee> yeah lxde is quite light and enough for most I suspect.
<neighborlee> I love light, when talking about my laptop at least ;))
<neighborlee> light and functional
<KM0201> yup.
<kosaidpo1> it doesnt work : P but still alive :D
 * kosaidpo1 will get ide of it now
<KM0201> kosaidpo1: good luck..
<kosaidpo1> ls: ]
<JohnDoe_71Rus> What for at change of the user after password input xscreensaver once again asks the password?
<KM0201> JohnDoe_71Rus: that didn't make any sense
<JohnDoe_71Rus> If to use gnome session, simply input of the user without the password from screensaver
<KM0201> well, i don't use gnome-session..
<KM0201> but the question still doesn't make a lot of sense
<JohnDoe_71Rus> ok. login in lubuntu session - change user - enter password - xscreensaver ask password once again
<l33_> c u later
<JohnDoe_71Rus> login gnome sesion - change user - enter password - login as user
<JohnDoe_71Rus> on the same system
<KM0201> i dunno man.
<JayP> Hello Lubuntu irc
<KM0201> greetings
<JayP> I am trying to use Lubuntu.  First, I like it a lot!
<JayP> What I am stuck on is trying to reset the keyring password.
<JayP> Vanilla ubuntu help would bring up the same GUI I saw when I originally set it in Lubuntu.
<rezbd> welcome JayP  :) mee too very new to it. like it very much.
<JayP> But there is no option from the menu.  Do you know what the command line to bring up the gui is?
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> how can i download a deb package and all its dependecies using teminal ??
<svkoskin_> you should prefer using a software repository
<svkoskin_> if the package is available in the repositories you've set up, you can use 'apt-get install package'
<svkoskin_> well 'sudo apt-get install package' probably
<kosaidpo> svkoskin_: infact cus ill use em to install em in other pc where theres no net
<svkoskin_> allright. you can use wget to download a package to a media and then 'dpkg -i package_file.deb'
<svkoskin_> but dependencies are hard to manage in that condition
<Unit193> !info apt-offline
<ubot5> apt-offline (source: apt-offline): offline apt package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2 (natty), package size 78 kB, installed size 452 kB
<svkoskin_> oh
<kosaidpo> i already asked here : P
<szczur> kosaidpo, or you can use synaptic
<szczur> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Synaptic/PackageDownloadScript
<Unit193> szczur: Using a GUI? Shame.. ;)
<kosaidpo> Unit193: can you please be more specific cus i didint get it
<szczur> Unit193, :P
<Unit193> kosaidpo: Read the link from szczur, it should be easier
<kosaidpo> Unit193: ok
<kosaidpo> Unit193: but still shud have the net in the other machine right ??
<kosaidpo> cus i dont have it Unit193
<Unit193> kosaidpo: You need to have internet to download .deb files anyway, just this way is much better
<kosaidpo> Unit193: but me i dont have the net at all :P
<Unit193> Then you can't get deb files either and asking the question you did is rather pointless....
<kosaidpo> well so how can i kno only the dpendencies for a deb so ican dl first
<szczur> kosaidpo, you can donwload the debs on one PC
<szczur> and then use downloaded debs on the other one without internet
<kosaidpo> szczur: yeh but i need to ld its dependecies also
<kosaidpo> to kno *
<szczur> synaptic wil take care of it, mark some packages to installation, then click on File -> Generate download script
<szczur> then take that script to a PC with internet connection
<szczur> download teh debs
<szczur> and take them back to PC where yo want to install them
<szczur> and then in synaptic click on File -> Add downloaded packages
<szczur> and point it to a folder where files are located
<bioterror> dpkg -i package?
<kosaidpo> ok
<kosaidpo> guys what tool to use to get eeased files ?
<droid664> hi I got conky all configured, how do i set it up to autostart ?
<droid664> how do i set up an app to autostart ?
<KM0201> menu/preferences/desktop sessions
<droid664> don't see the option to add ?
<droid664> any thought KM0201 ?
<KM0201> hmm
<KM0201> well, conky... i'm not that familiar w/ it.
<droid664> i googled my option, but all the configs I came up with were for ubuntu and not the same options
<droid664> I created a script, any thoughts on how to make it autostart at boot up ?
<KM0201> droid664: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_in_to_Desktop
<droid664> ok, that looks good, thanks for the pointer-- lubuntu comunity rocks !
<droid664> km0201 you got it going on, thanks again
<KM0201> np.
#lubuntu 2011-09-27
<MJBrune> http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/8708/201109261813281680x1050.png anyone know what is happening here?
<KM0201> MJBrune: looks like some sort of video issue
<MJBrune> obviously...
<MJBrune> but why?
<MJBrune> and why isn't the panel effected by it?
<KM0201> i dunno, that is weird
<KM0201> what video driver are you using, and are you sure this isn't related to that theme you have (unlikely, but possible)... have you tried setting the default LXDE theme, to see if this is an issue... MJBrune
<neighborlee> hi, just wondering , is getting nvidia drivers going about as easy as on ubuntu , or if not how is it done here ? ;)
<silverarrow> does anyone know where plugins and dependencies are listed in lubuntu?
<silverarrow> and which one of them I can fairly safely delete?
<silverarrow> especially browser / gecko /mplayer stuff
<avelldiroll> silverarrow: i am not sure to understand your question, but you might be searching for that: apt-cache depends lubuntu-desktop
<avelldiroll> or "apt-rdepends lubuntu-deskto" if you want to list recursively
<silverarrow> oh hi
<avelldiroll> hi
<avelldiroll> as far as "safely" goes, i believe that depends on your definition of safe
<silverarrow> avelldiroll, I am having trouble with gnome/gecko. I used to be able to stream local tv channel, but something happened after an update. I have been looking for ages on how to fix it
<avelldiroll> did you try a webkit based browser ? chromium, midori, … ?
<silverarrow> I almost tried complete removal of mplayer / gecko packages, but it turned out desktop would go out the window in the same turn
<avelldiroll> you mean the package lubuntu-desktop" ?
<silverarrow> yes, I initially used only chromium
<avelldiroll> it is just a meta-package, you can remove it safely
<silverarrow> but later added ff to see if it might work, and it has the flash video replacer
<avelldiroll> just remember to put it back before upgrading to a nex version
<silverarrow> take a look at this....
<silverarrow> http://imagebin.org/174267
<avelldiroll> anyway, you should know that on linux in general, removing and installing back packages rarely accomplish anything
<silverarrow> do you think I will end up without desktop environment?
<avelldiroll> no, as i just explained, lubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package
<silverarrow> you see, I have a strong suspicion this happened after I installed a package of the "pre-test" kind
<avelldiroll> think of a meta-package as a package with nothing in it except dependencies
<silverarrow> almost sure
<avelldiroll> it is used to add several packages at the same times
<silverarrow> it was a gecko update, or new version
<avelldiroll> so you should rollbacko table versions
<avelldiroll> *rollback to stable
<silverarrow> what happens now, is that windows media plugin crashes a lot,
<silverarrow> when trying to stream tv: browser/player connects, cashes; I get like ½ a second sound then aborts
<avelldiroll> so it is safe to remove the lubuntu-desktop package, but you need to replace those test versions with the stable package
<silverarrow> unfortunately the test package has disappeared into buntu/root oblivion
<silverarrow> I would'n recognize it if it jumped up and bit me
<avelldiroll> you need to start logging what you test on your machine then
<silverarrow> am a bit annoyed by this, but I will do a clean install of 11.10 when it comes
<silverarrow> I did remove repositories for test packages
<silverarrow> avelldiroll, very easy to be wise afterwards
<silverarrow> hmmf
<silverarrow> I have been thinking about trying the beta release
<silverarrow> it is very close to launching now I think
<silverarrow> and might be fairly safe
<avelldiroll> i am not trying to be wise, that was just an advice for you not to be in the same situation again, take it or leave it, that's not my problem
<silverarrow> if there aren't major bugs, it might smoothly get to official status by doing updates ?
<silverarrow> lol
<silverarrow> I take it
<silverarrow> ; )
<silverarrow> oooh, a sorcerer
<silverarrow> at first I thought it should be possible to search up the gecko update package
<Valks> !ops
<ubot5> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - hyperair, elgoh, or phillw!
<M0hi> Valks: What happened here?
<M0hi> :/
<M0hi> Grrrr!
<Unit193> Well...
<IdleOne> M0hi: they did that in 3 other channels also
<M0hi> Great
<Unit193> Yep, #xubuntu too
<M0hi> IdleOne: Ban him?
<IdleOne> woke up half the ubuntu ops on the planet I suspect
<avelldiroll> kids will be kids
<IdleOne> freenode took care of it for us
<M0hi> okies
<Unit193> Not the normal k-line msg though
<M0hi> idk why it pinged hyperair :P
 * M0hi expects hyperair in action :D
<Unit193> M0hi: > ot
<M0hi> Okay
<l33_> hi
<erni> Hi, hope you can help me, I was installing Lubuntu 10.04 on an old machine and got this error: "Kernel panic - not suncing: Out of memory and no killable processes..."
<phillw> erni: how much RAM does the machine have?
<erni> Only 32MB
<phillw> that is not enough for any of *buntu familiy, sorry :(
<erni> Even in an old version?
<phillw> even an old version. The two that spring to mind that *may* be okay would be DSL & Puppy.
<erni> Ok, thanks
<leszek> hi
<tking0038> has anyone ported lubuntu-default openbox theme to emerald
<pmatulis> how do i disable my laptop's trackpad?
<neighborlee> Is there a OP here please, or someone who speaks for lubuntu
<Unit193> Why do you need an OP?
#lubuntu 2011-09-28
<Unit193> neighborlee: Why did you want a Lubuntu rep?
<neighborlee> please check your PM
<Unit193> I did, but it's not from you :P
<phillw> neighborlee: I do not accept PM's. all things asked must be asked on channels so as to help others with the same question.
<neighborlee> fine.
<neighborlee> I was wondering if lubuntu endorses mono , therefore intends to keep mono out of the distro, as I can't endorse such things.
<neighborlee> <which is why I dont use 'ubuntu'.
<neighborlee> long as you never intend on shipping any mono apps out of the box,im fine.
<neighborlee> :)
<neighborlee> Just so you know Im not a trouble maker, this is why in part I feel this way: http://www.fsf.org/news/dont-depend-on-mono
<phillw> neighborlee: as i have never heard of 'mono' I cannot respond. but I'd like you to have a quick read of what ubuntu actually means & why it is what we stand by?..... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODQ4WiDsEBQ
<neighborlee> its  not ubuntu im concerned about, and I now what it stands for..for humanity ;)
<neighborlee> I get all that.
<phillw> neighborlee: take a look at it. It is well worth remembering
<neighborlee> mono is different.
<neighborlee> I already know ;)
<neighborlee> but ty anyway ;)
<Unit193> phillw: .NET framework for Linux
<neighborlee> yup
<phillw> mono, to me, means single...
<neighborlee> lol
<neighborlee> phillw: are you the creator of lubuntu ?
<phillw> neighborlee: could we continue this chat on #lubuntu-offtopic? Honest, we do not bite
<neighborlee> of course we can
<Unit193> hard
<neighborlee> if that is your preference
<meway_> UPDATE MAKE >.<
<meway_> for the love of god xD
<Myrtti> huh?
<IAmNotThatGuy> meway_: lol Hi. Any issues?
<meway_> its old xD
<meway_> <- is that guy lol
<jmarsden> Meway: I am old, too...!  The issue is not age, but whether or not it works as designed.  Does make work for you in the current lubuntu release?  If it does, why would it be important to change it?
<Meway> not the correct way for all applications :)
<Myrtti> elaborate
<jmarsden> Meway: Is there a specific bug in the version of make in Oneiric that affects you?  Please be clear and specific.
<IAmNotThatGuy> Meway: explainations helps us to understand =]
<hyperair> Meway: what's up with make?
<hyperair> Meway: besides "it's old?"
<Meway> I have to add more entries other than "make" when I want to make something >.<
<hyperair> Meway: do you have a test case/bug report somewhere i can take a look at?
<hyperair> what do you mean add more entries other than "make"?
<Meway> kinda sorta but I already resolved my issue
<hyperair> ..
<hyperair> resolved what issue?
<hyperair> how?
<Meway> I have to make more directories with -p
<hyperair> huh?
<hyperair> mkdir -p?
<Meway> yes
<svkoskin_> do you think that's related to make?
<Meway> it is I used it to handle my issue with make so nvm
<jmarsden> Meway: Can you make sure this is make related, and if it is, please file a bug report, or point to a test case, or give us actual detailed information, please?  Enough info that we can reproduce the issue.
<Meway> just update the damn thing >.<
<Meway> ok
<Meway> google, setting up eathena-data
<Meway> install flex
<Meway> install bison
<Meway> install git-core
<Meway> follow the instructions you find on the wiki page
<Meway> *this is the setup for a game called the mana world* (the server itself) btw
<Meway> If your more interested into the server pm me about the information
<Meway> I hope this helps? :s
<silverarrow> has anyone figured out why gnome mplayer can freeze up desktop+
<silverarrow> ?
<Meway> I have not had that problem
<silverarrow> I don't know what I've done to bring it on
<silverarrow> I've manage to get the same thing on two different laptops
<silverarrow> and I'm not able to fix it either
<silverarrow> at least not right a way
<silverarrow> I am a bit tempted to install the beta release
<hyperair> Meway: we're way past feature freeze, and as such, we're avoiding major uploads right now. if you could just be more cooperative adn tell us wtf is wrong with the utility, we could figure out this problem and look into backporting a patch of some sort
<Meway> I told you how to reproduce the issue so sorry I'm busy atm
<hyperair> you could give us a link to the wiki page, i could actually figure out what instructions you're talking about.
<hyperair> http://wiki.themanaworld.org/index.php/Setting_up_tmwAthena_on_Linux <-- this looks like the instructioons mentioned
<Meway> its the top link
<Meway> yes thats it
<IAmNotThatGuy> hyperair: ... No
<hyperair> :-D
<hyperair> looks to me like the GNUmakefile included in that project is broken.
<hyperair> wtf is that | syntax?
<Meway> it only happens with older versions of make
<JohnDoe_71Rus> hyperair: hi.
<hyperair> hi.
<JohnDoe_71Rus> I have a problem. ubuntu(lubuntu) 10.04 + pcmanfm updated to 0.9.8 or 0.9.9
<JohnDoe_71Rus> don't start as file browser
<JohnDoe_71Rus> test lubuntu 10.04 on virtual box. add repo ppa:lxde/ppa and update only pcmanfm
<rezbd> I have only one pration on my hard disc. how can I add a partition?
<rezbd> can I do it on lubuntu or I have to do it from bios
<wavedigit> hi, does lubuntu support multiple languages?
<wavedigit> russian in specific
<bioterror> wavedigit, should support
<wavedigit> bioterror: you mean now or in the future?
<bioterror> now and in the future
<wavedigit> cool, thanks :)
<Aleksander> Hello :) I've installed Lubuntu 11.04, but the panel and all apps tend to hang up when I'm using Firefox for a while longer, and I don't like Chrome
<m6locks> out of memory?
<Aleksander> m6locks, that's a netbook, so this may happen, but why does the panel HANG? It should just go a little slower
<Aleksander> is there a way to overcome this?
<m6locks> are you using swap?
<Aleksander> m6locks, yes
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> with httrack how can i continue an inturepted dl ??
<m6locks> Aleksander: it has been said that netbooks should not have a swap partition, but you may tweak the amount of swap in /etc/sysctl
<Aleksander> m6locks, thanks, I'll try that
<m6locks> try changing the value of vm.swappiness
<m6locks> I read something that vm.swappiness = 10 works
<kosaidpo> anyone guys can tell me with httrack how can i continue an inturepted dl ??
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> idk why these days my lubuntu lags a lot
<kosaidpo> any ideas  why ??
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> i wanna use httrack but i wanna only dl files that are under www.site.com/target/*
<kosaidpo> how to do that i tried the -D pramaetre but it doesnt
<kosaidpo> none is here /
<NaikInsaan> can i remote desktop into a machine running windows from lubuntu?
<kosaidpo> NaikInsaan:  i guess u can with putty
<freeroute> Hi, I was wondering how I can associate a filetype to a program? For example, I want to associate gedit with .txt files
<freeroute> because right now, every time I try to open a .txt file it asks me if I want to execute / execute in terminal / cancel
#lubuntu 2011-09-29
<AxD09> Trying to uninstall chromium from the 11.10 Beta 2 and it insists that I install firefox in its place. Really?
<rawfodog> hey guys. fresh install, first time user. How do I get a brightness applet on my panel ?
<toi> Does lubuntu have a dock that doesn't use compiz ?
<toi> And that is transparent/and or simple
<kimmy_x_99> hi guys
<kimmy_x_99> new to lubuntu
<kimmy_x_99> what are the minimum requirements please
<jmarsden> If you are willing to use the alternate installer and create a swap partition first, a Pentium II, 128MB RAM, and around 4GB hard drive space.  But that's not likely to be a very enjoyable general purpose machine...
<kimmy_x_99> i have an old laptop, 512 MB memory
<kimmy_x_99> 10 Gb free space
<jmarsden> That sounds likely to be fine... what CPU?
<kimmy_x_99> 1.2 GHZ
<kimmy_x_99> intel
<kimmy_x_99> celeron
<kimmy_x_99> it runs XP prof @ the moment
<jmarsden> No problem there.  You should be good with that level of hardware.
<kimmy_x_99> thanks alot
<jmarsden> You're welcome.  You can probably try it out by booting from the Lubuntu CDROM using the "Try it first" menu item, if you want to get a feel for it before you actually install it.
<jmarsden> "Try it without installing" ?  I forget exactly what the menu item says ... something like that :)
<kimmy_x_99> great thanks, is there much difference, I want to use it mostly for torrents, will uTorrent work on it
<jmarsden> well, it's pretty different to Windows XP :)  There are some torrent programs that run fine in Lubuntu, I'm not an expert on which of them are better than the others...
<kimmy_x_99> i've used fedora before
<jmarsden> OK.  So the basic ideas of Linux will be the same, the exact look of the GUI and the package management will be different from Fedora, but you should pick it up easily enough; and when you get stuck, as here for help.
<jmarsden> *ask here for help.
<kimmy_x_99> thanks for  you advice.
<jmarsden> No problem.  Have fun with Lubuntu :)
<kimmy_x_99> thanks
<bioterror> phillw, thank you ;)
<usuario_> Hola ¿que tal? necesito un visor para pps/ppt que no sea pesado
<leszek> hi
<hyper_ch> hello there, I wonder, is Lubuntu the "lightest" official ubuntu variant?
<bioterror> yes
<hyper_ch> might give it a try then for my backup vm :)
<hyper_ch> I wonder if I already should go oneiric
<bioterror> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/
<hyper_ch> no oneiric iso?
<hyper_ch> btw, who can edit the lubuntu help wiki? I just found a small spelling error
<silverarrow> can I use any software for debian in lubuntu?
<silverarrow> I am looking for a way to have softmaker in my system
<m6locks> lubuntu uses ubuntu repo so whatever you can use in ubuntu should work
<silverarrow> hmm, I cannot find anything especially for ubuntu either
<silverarrow> softmaker has all the features, and much lighter than the other offices
<m6locks> never heard of it
<m6locks> does it work?
<silverarrow> it does
<silverarrow> I am trying it in puppy linux
<silverarrow> however, I have major printing issues in puppy
<m6locks> aye, they hard to conf
<silverarrow> yes, it uses CUPS and I am having a hard time with it
<silverarrow> I might be able to use drivers directly from hp
<silverarrow> hmm
<silverarrow> softmaker seems all comparable to the rest of the offices, in every respect
<silverarrow> but much lighter and smaller
<silverarrow> 2008 version is open and free
<silverarrow> I don't mind libre office really
<silverarrow> it works fine
#lubuntu 2011-09-30
<luwei_> topic
<tar-gz> hi!
<tar-gz> If i install lubutu 11.10 beta, can i upgrad this to stable? Sefa it's?
<tar-gz> Safe*
<bioterror> what?
<tar-gz> look
<tar-gz> i want install lubuntu 11.10 beta
<bioterror> then you have to install it
<tar-gz> but i don't know: Can i upgrade beta to stable
<jmarsden> bioterror: I think he is asking if he can later upgrade to 11.10 Oneiric when it comes out later.
<bioterror> jmarsden, I have heard you should upgrade your beta release like every day
<bioterror> as it lives all the time
<jmarsden> Well, sure, but the question being asked is, officially, it is supported and guaranteed safe to upgrade from a beta to the official release
<bioterror> and when 13.10.2011 hits, and you do dist-upgrade, you should have the "stable"
<tar-gz> jmarsden: exactly!
<jmarsden> tar-gz: I'm not sure what the official policy is, but doing that upgrade is very likely to work.
<bioterror> it works
<bioterror> you dont need to reinstall anything as you will get the "packages" from the repo
<tar-gz> jmarsden: safe is it?
<bioterror> it is safe
<bioterror> I have done it since 6.something
<jmarsden> tar-gz: It is probably safe.  There is no 100% guarantee.
<bioterror> if it's safe, you can always come to my door and complain face to face :D
<bioterror> if it's not safe
<jmarsden> bioterror: But you have not done it for 11.10 yet... so you cannot make a promise :)
<bioterror> jmarsden, I bet it wont be different from previous ones
<jmarsden> I agree.
<jmarsden> It is *probably* safe.
<morko> does lubuntu lucid have support till 2013 too?
<freedom07> prolly does marko, it's still ubuntu
<morko> hmm yeah but it has some different packages or does it?
<freedom07> i don't think so
<freedom07> you can install ubuntu and make it lubuntu
<freedom07> i tried lubuntu 11.10 beta 2 today....... installer crashed
<freedom07> was trying to setup multiboot system, not sure what it didnt like
<freedom07> went back to 11.04
<JohnDoe_71Rus> now 10.04 has problem with pcmanfm 0.9.8 and 0.9.9 from lxde ppa. think better update distrib
<morko> well i got an answer from the wiki
<freedom07> yer morko ?
<morko> Lubuntu 10.04 was not intended to be a long-term support release, unlike Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx, and was only going to be supported for 18 months. However, since the infrastructure of Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat (and thus Lubuntu 10.10) dropped support for i586 processors, including VIA C3, AMD K6, and AMD Geode/National Semiconductor CPUs, the release of Lubuntu 10.10 prompted the community to extend support until April 2013 for Lubunt
<morko> u 10.04, as if it were a long term support version.
<morko> sorry for paste
<freedom07> good to know
<freedom07> not that I have a system that far behind
<morko> heh
<morko> me neither but im looking distribution that i dont have to take care of all the time
<freedom07> i installed a webserver at work with lubuntu 11.04....... just cos it has a light gui
<morko> can you think of some reasons i should go for the newer release instead of that lts version? have you had any problems with it?
<morko> i just need basic office stuff and image manipulation etc..
<morko> and easy to manage
<freedom07> only that 11.10 is the first official lubuntu
<freedom07> but i have been recently thinkin about my upgrade path
<freedom07> I'm thinking I should wait 2-3 months after the release of each new official version
<JohnDoe_71Rus> morko: my experience. pcmanfm 0.9.7(lubuntu 10.04 default) close by right mouse click file or folder. 0.9.8/0.9.9 don't start as file browser. need change pcmanfm to other manager to rork
<JohnDoe_71Rus> * to work
<freedom07> I create a seperate /home partition and do a clean install of  /
<morko> JohnDoe_71Rus, thanks for the info!
 * freedom07 passes, rum n coke around while he's on it
<morko> hehe
<freedom07> you not like upgrading morko ?
<morko> freedom07, i usually change some stuff in /etc too and then the upgrading process is not so simple.. and also this is not for my computer. i used ubuntu natty for some while in my main computer but then i went back using arch linux
<morko> i use the home directory for just user specific config files
<morko> and keep all my files in another partition
<freedom07> I used to use redhat > fedora > debian > ubuntu till stupid new menu crap > lubuntu
<morko> yea i didnt like unity too
<morko> but gnome3 is good for me
<freedom07> oh I didn 6 -9 months of xubuntu
<morko> ive just used openbox till now
<freedom07> nice
<m6locks> lubuntu boots like in seconds
<freedom07> I cbf with that
<freedom07> yep
<freedom07> even on my netbook
<m6locks> yes, was talking about my eee pc 701
<freedom07> lol
<freedom07> cool
<freedom07> Lubuntu is green computing
<m6locks> it's a shame though that the setup is so large, would manage with a smaller one too, like under 2gigs of hard drive
<morko> green computing?
<freedom07> low cpu and ram requirements, lower power usage
<morko> but does that matter if youve set your cpu to tick at full speed?
<morko> with no scaling
<freedom07> it still betting than running a pentium D
<morko> oh yeah you mean like that
<morko> sure
<morko> i got this computer im gonna install lubuntu to for 5 euros :P
<m6locks> I need one too
<freedom07> I got this E6300 2Gb ram, 500Gb hdd for nothing
<morko> come and get one
<morko> i have 2 extra at the closet :P
<freedom07> and acer one 1.5Gb ram, 320Gb for the cost of a new LCD ($60AUD)
<morko> nice
<freedom07> but I work in a computer shop
<freedom07> dont like for paying for PC parts
<freedom07> could have faster.......... but just not needed
<freedom07> rhytmbox and chromium are my main apps
<morko> yea its nice to recycle .. im just afraid that the power will blow up and burn my house
<morko> i dont know how common that is
<freedom07> I dont use anything too old
<morko> that old computer starts fire
<freedom07> always getting in plenty of of hardly used Power supply's
<morko> hmm yeah
<morko> but if the power isnt making any weird noises its fine ? or not?
<morko> ive had those ones that make the squeeking sound
<freedom07> i don't use things with funny sounds
<freedom07> fans wear out in psu's
<morko> yeah
<morko> arent they supposed to come with somekind of protection for overheating?
<freedom07> welll..... prolly
<freedom07> most seem to shutdown when they run too hot
<freedom07> you can normally feel the heat on the back of the computer before that happens though
<morko> maybe i should change the bearings in the fan xD
<freedom07> you could change the fan
<freedom07> and inspect inside to see if any bad capacitors
<morko> and get electrocuted :P
<freedom07> if you are silly about it yer....... but i've done it when spare PSU's weren't free
<morko> yea
<morko> well i think i just hope that if it breaks it wont start a fire
<freedom07> but...... I have been electrocuted before..... not from a fan change though
<morko> and then i have 2 similar computers i can get parts from
<freedom07> that's a good plan
<freedom07> what computer spec we talkin bout here?
<morko> its some dell computer with pentium 4 2.8ghz and 1gb ram
<morko> dell optilex or something
<freedom07> ahhh
<morko> its quite good i think but i only have 40gb hd for it
<freedom07> bugger
<freedom07> yeah data storage for mp3 is my main requirement
<freedom07> love me tunes
<morko> should just setup some network share and problem would be solved
<freedom07> or get a cheap drive on ebay?
<morko> used?
<freedom07> sure
<morko> i dont know if i should buy used drive
<morko> hard drive and hdd i havent bought used
<morko> well bundled with those computers i did but..
<freedom07> fair enough
<freedom07> I guess I'm not really worried about hardware....... I just test and fix/replace when needed
<morko> you make lot of backups?
<freedom07> nah
<freedom07> rsync desktop to netbook
<morko> btw did you get electrocuted from a computer or?
<freedom07> lol yes
<freedom07> AT PSU switch
<freedom07> was my own silly fault
<freedom07> it wasn't insulated
<freedom07> through me back........ and all the techs in workshop looking at me with lights/power off
<freedom07> lol
<morko> huh
<freedom07> dont worry
<freedom07> blacked me out for a split second but all ok
<freedom07> any way off too bed
<morko> bye
<freedom07> gota work tomorrow for a few hours
<freedom07> nice to chat
<freedom07> later
<mkfort> Hi, I'm running Lucid LTS. What I'm trying to do is run a really lightweight desktop using basically nothing but xmonad and lxsession. I've got it working by creating a new Xsession profile. The only thing that I'd really love to get working is user switching via lxsession-logout. I am running gdm. Any ideas? Thanks
<mkfort> looking at the source, it looks like my version at least this is implemented for KDM but not GDM?
<mkfort> my version is 0.4.3-0ubuntu1, is there a ppa I should try?
<MichealH> You could try LXDM, ALthough I don't fully know if it supports it, its worth a try :)
<MichealH> (Also, LXDM was designed for LXDE (They thing Lubuntu uses) and you could probably cut a few MB from your ram by using LXDM)
<mkfort> I think the problem is my package is out of date
<mkfort> it's supported on 0.4.5 but not 0.4.3
<mkfort> ram is not a problem, xmonad is pretty light, I just want to make it easy to switch users if my gf wants to use this machine
<mkfort> and I guess there's not any backports or anything, so I guess my choices are use kdm, or upgrade my ubuntu
<mkfort> I'll just download the latest upstream and see if that compiles/works
<mkfort> got it working, yay!
<KM0201> did something happen during an upgrade?
<KM0201> i just booted my laptop, and it's completely changed
<MichealH> mkfort, Glad you got it working
<mkfort> MichealH: got to look at a little code to figure it out
<MichealH> Okay
<mkfort> best documentation there is
<KM0201> what was wrong/
<oohbantoo3> i tried using the command " sudo gedit /etc/default/grub " but it says " sudo: gedit: command not found "
<phillw> oohbantoo3: are you using lubntu?
<oohbantoo3> ya i got it working now, i hav to use sudo leafpad instead of gedit
<oohbantoo3> i'll have to note that on my linux-commands.odt file
<phillw> oohbantoo3: for a start, never use sudo leafpad.... for ANY app that has a GUI always use gksudo, else you can really mess things up.
<oohbantoo3> oh, how so?
<oohbantoo3> i was opening a file tho not using gui?
<phillw> oohbantoo3: you were using a GUI app to edit it. That is different to, say, sudo nano /etc/default/gru
<phillw> oohbantoo3: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<oohbantoo3> oic
<oohbantoo3> phillw, let say I set the default O.S to load and I set the grub to zero, so it doesnt show the grub screen, if i want to load another os and see the grub screen what button do i press
<oohbantoo3> GRUB_DEFAULT=4
<oohbantoo3> #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0
<oohbantoo3> GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET=true
<oohbantoo3> GRUB_TIMEOUT=10
<oohbantoo3> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian`
<oohbantoo3> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<oohbantoo3> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=""
<oohbantoo3> I set a default O.S  and I want the grub to not show but just load the default OS, but whenever I want to load a different OS what do i need to do to see the grub screen?
<phillw> oohbantoo3: have a quick read of http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=5 but the links at the bottom of my page will possibly be of more help to you. If DRS305 cannot help.... it is a sad day :)
<oohbantoo3> tnx
#lubuntu 2011-10-01
<freedom07> anyone on 11.10 beta's? or daily builds yet?
<swat_> hi all!
<swat_> just started testing lubuntu on my samsung nc10
<swat_> really really impressed how fast it is compared to the standard unity based desktop
<freedom07> lubuntu 11.10 daily build is looking good
<dr-lee> hi
<dr-lee> is there a security problem downloading lubuntu-11.04.iso as torrent when transmission warns: unregistered torrent?
<c933103> ...if transmission report this problem it usually just mean the torrent not registered to the tracker server?
<dr-lee> yes....but why ??
<dr-lee> is this a security ploblem for me?
<c933103> ..it is most probably server-side problem.....although i don't know if it really is or not..
<dr-lee> thats the point
<dr-lee> no information on the net
<dr-lee> maybe its because kernel.org was hacked
<szczur> unregistered torent  meand that the tracker don't know anything about the torrent and doesn't know the clients seeding/leeching that file. such tracker is useless i think. Most of time i remove them from list because they won't help in downloading the file
<szczur> you can wait, maybe it will be back somehow
<dr-lee> k
<dr-lee> thanks
<szczur> i don't think that's a security concern
<dr-lee> good to know
<dr-lee> its just downloading...but just says unregistered
<dr-lee> i am using torrent download because i ve heradt that torrent is more secure because it has its own data integrety check
<c933103> ...even bot usibg torrent you can still perform the data integrety check by using the code which i forget its name.. ..
<phillw> c933103: md5 file checksum :)
<c933103> O yes..
<KM0201> phillw: did something happen during a lubuntu update?
<KM0201> if i turn on my machine, and it boots w/o me choosing the first grub option (default). it boots, and my theme, et.c. is totally different (looks like traditional lxde, rather than lubuntu)... all my programs are there, only thing different is the theme, wallpaper setting, icons, etc.. if i boot, and actually hit "enter" on the first grub option, it boots lubuntu as I've had it for the last 6mo.
<Neosano> Hello. Just installed lubuntu software center on my 10.10 machine.. hmm, why I can't select more than one application in the "Get Software" tab, and why there's no "Quick Install" button to install applications without going to the basket thing?
<iqpi> hi guys, Do you know how could I stop de X server on lubuntu? I've tried killall lxsession from tty, entering runlevel 3 etc, and nothing worked :S
<jmarsden> iqpi: sudo service lxdm stop
<iqpi> jmarsden: thank you very much, i'm archlinux user and i am not related to this new ways to stop daemons
<jmarsden> iqpi: You're welcome.
#lubuntu 2011-10-02
<julmx> HI, i am trying to install lubuntu on a 192MO memory laptop using the mini.iso , after booting on the usb key, it looks like the alternate iso, not minimal install. Is it OK ?
<szczur> yes, minimal.iso uses the same installer. the difference is that mini.iso downloads everyhting from internet. alternate uses the local cd rom
<julmx> ok, thanks, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/AlternateInstall   isn t up to date then. I got the splash screen for a long time now, i just have to wait... idea about how long ?
<julmx> fail, i mean https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall is not up tu date
<szczur> i don't know, i used only CD for installation from mini.iso
<julmx> there s no network activity... so i am wondering
<julmx> I can acces a console when i got the slpash screen ?
<julmx> tty1 or something
<max_> askum
<max_> hi
<priam> hello
<mark76> Hey
<priam> i have a dual screen and a lubuntu
<priam> i would like to have an extended desktop
<priam> but i have the same image on both screen
<mark76> Not my area of expertise
<priam> hmm
<priam> and do you know someone that could help?
<mark76> I suppose somebody here might
<phillw> priam: one moment...
<phillw> priam: http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=84
<priam> ok thanks !
<alecvmac> hi, italian channel? :D
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> my lubuntu became so slow and everytime  i plug a usb stick i see a .Trash folder i guess i have a virus whos makin my pc slow
<kosaidpo> any idea how to fix this
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<kosaidpo> i wanna make my lubuntu partiton in the first how can i do that ??
<kosaidpo> is there a tool for this ?
<kosaidpo> thnaks ; ]
<IAmNotThatGuy> kosaidpo, you mean in the primary partition?
<kosaidpo> IAmNotThatGuy: you kno i've read things about partitions nad primary n logic but still feel get nethin new
<kosaidpo> IAmNotThatGuy: ill screen shot my gparted  ok
<IAmNotThatGuy> kay
<kosaidpo> IAmNotThatGuy: my lubuntu became so slow idk why
<IAmNotThatGuy> kosaidpo, Updated lubuntu with no manually added startup applications is slow?
<kosaidpo> IAmNotThatGuy: i have no startups apps tho
<Guest24672> Hi there, I have the following message on a recently installed lubuntu: One or more XML syntax errors were found while parsing the Openbox configuration files. See stdout for more information. The last error seen was in file "/home/myname/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml" line 1, with message: Start tag expected, '<' not found
<kosaidpo> IAmNotThatGuy: what does it do lxrandr ??
<kosaidpo> Guest24672: i gues you shud add that > in that file
<IAmNotThatGuy> brb on phone
<Guest24672> kosaidpo: the file is empty! Shall I just add <
<kosaidpo> IAmNotThatGuy: okies
<kosaidpo> ohh Guest24672
<kosaidpo> want me to pass you mine ??
<Guest24672> I would appreciate that
<IAmNotThatGuy> Read http://home.roadrunner.com/~computertaijutsu/fluxopen.html if you have time Guest24672,
<benliaq> hi, some lubuntu guru here?
<benliaq> google desktop guru?
<IAmNotThatGuy> !ask | benliaq
<ubot5> benliaq: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IAmNotThatGuy> kosaidpo, back
 * IAmNotThatGuy is waiting for the screenshot
<benliaq> google desktop in lubuntu, open folders in firefox, instead a pcmanfm, any suggestion?
<kosaidpo> Guest24672: here you go http://pastie.org/2627573
<Guest24672> kosaidpo: thanks
<kosaidpo> IAmNotThatGuy: here you go http://i52.tinypic.com/27yzbzt.png
<kosaidpo> Guest24672:  u
<kosaidpo> Guest24672: uw
<IAmNotThatGuy> kosaidpo, and what do you want with your partitions?
<IAmNotThatGuy> benliaq, Nothing on my mind. Googling didn't help?
<benliaq> no, I try
<benliaq> nobody knows
<IAmNotThatGuy> And I am not sure about Other as we are emerging
<benliaq> google desktop replacement, compatible with lubuntu?
<kosaidpo> IAmNotThatGuy: those ones where i have lubuntu i wanna make em first
<IAmNotThatGuy> Unit193, any suggestions?
<IAmNotThatGuy> kosaidpo, Why?
<Unit193> IAmNotThatGuy: On what part? There was on oddity about things opening in Chromium when it should have been PCManFM
<kosaidpo> so i can resize then add space to the other partition cus now if shrink my sda7 icant use the space that ill have
<kosaidpo> IAmNotThatGuy: you got me now ?
<kosaidpo> benliaq: whats u problem ??
<IAmNotThatGuy> pardon me. Gtg
<IAmNotThatGuy> brb soon
<benliaq> google desktop, give me a good way to find files and folders
<benliaq> but when I try to open a folder, google desktop launchs firefox (or chrome), instead LXDE file explorer (pcmanfm)
<Guest24672> kosaidpo: I have replaced the file and I no longer have the error message. Thanks again
<Unit193> benliaq: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1499046
<kosaidpo> benliaq: i guess you can do that with pcmanfm and there is an app for that but i forgot its name  but ucan all time use pcmanfm just do the focus on pcmanfm then if the file u lookin start with D then type d n here you go i hop it helps
<benliaq> ok, i'll try
<benliaq> thanks
<kosaidpo> Unit193: http://i52.tinypic.com/27yzbzt.png i wanna make my sda7 come in the top of list how can i do that ??
<kosaidpo> Guest24672: uw
<Unit193> kosaidpo: You would have to boot off a live CD and do some major changes
<Unit193> Best not to do it unless you really need to and you know what you are doing
<kosaidpo> Unit193: yeh but im afraid to blow things up so i wanna be sure
<kosaidpo> Unit193: correct me i have 2 tables partitions right ??
<kosaidpo> whats best have only one ??
<Unit193> kosaidpo: I don't understand what you are saying
<Unit193> You only need one swap partition
<kosaidpo> Unit193: cus i have kubuntu in the other i guess i shud modify the fstab right
<kosaidpo> kbunutu sux its so slow i jst installed cus i did some mistakes and i cudnt boot so i had to install sumthin so ican boot
<Unit193> It's made for newer computers. Why do you want to change things around? Just remove the Kubuntu partitions and update grub
<kosaidpo> Unit193: but iwont be able to use that space
<kosaidpo> Unit193: i mean icant add it to my lubuntu table partition
<Unit193> Why not? (We are the only ones talking, no need to direct it to me)
<Unit193> http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/generalities/gparted.htm and http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/move/move.htm
<kosaidpo> okies i wont i jst want to make ur window pop up : D
<kosaidpo> hang ill show you
<Unit193> It doesn't.
<Unit193> Take a look at those links
<daniel__1> damn irssi!
<kosaidpo> i tho you use pidigin : ]
<kosaidpo> so i shud copy/ paste the partition ??
<Unit193> You didn't read the guide. When you are messing with partitions, you need to make sure you know what you are doing (Or that you don't care about what you might delete(
<kosaidpo> Unit193: ok
<kosaidpo> ill : ]
<kosaidpo> Unit193: idk how to move that partition to my sda1
<new2lubuntu> so any idea why my wifi has to be turned on and off from time to time to restore connection after installing Lubuntu Restricted Extras package from the spm. ps im  a total noob here so please put up with any stupid questions.
<bioterror> good question as restricted should not have anything driver related
<bioterror> it just installs fonts and stuff
<bioterror> someone correct me if I'm wrong
<new2lubuntu> restricted also dls java and enables flash i thnk :/
<new2lubuntu> yea it does
<new2lubuntu> do you think its my isp? maybe its only when i run transmission
<Unit193> Depends: lubuntu-restricted-addons Recommends:ttf-mscorefonts-installer unrar libavcodec-extra-52 libmp4v2-0
<kosaidpo> hello Unit193 Grr@ you i deleted that partition and updated grub but when i rebooted i got a gub rescue
<Unit193> [13:12:16] < Unit193> When you are messing with partitions, you need to make sure you know what  you are doing (Or that you don't care about what you might delete)
<Unit193> What do you mean by "grub rescue"?
<bioterror> rescue ;)
<bioterror> it's that grub "shell"
<Unit193> Ah
<kosaidpo> Unit193: yesh true i liked that haha as a proof but when i asked you how to get ride from my kubuntu pratition u told me to dleted it n update grub n idid but i got grub rescue and still dont kon how to move that partition
<phillw> kosaidpo: If you've really made grub unhappy (you're not the 1st), then try http://forum.phillw.net/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=35 and get grub to re-install itself and have a look and see what is left?
<phillw> kosaidpo: read the instructions carefully, you need to alter some of the commands for your own system!
<kosaidpo> phillw: thanks luckily i installed lubuntu on that patiton so ican boot now
<phillw> kosaidpo: do you have a gparted boot CD?
<kosaidpo> phillw: no i have it only installed
<phillw> kosaidpo: having a gparted boot CD can save so much grief. If you start messing with partitions on a drive that is part mounted, you are really asking for trouble.
<kosaidpo> phillw: me now iwanna move a partition hang on ill show u
<kosaidpo> phillw: here you go http://i52.tinypic.com/27yzbzt.png i wanna make the dev/sda3 included in sda2
<phillw> kosaidpo: head over to http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php a few minutes work that can save much head-aches!
<kosaidpo> phillw: ican make it on usb stick ight ?
<phillw> kosaidpo: read the link :)
<kosaidpo> yeh i saw
<phillw> Your /sda2 is a logical partition and your sda3 is an extended partition. two very different animals.
<kosaidpo> phillw: i read about these type tho but still cant see the diffrence
<kosaidpo> phillw: so theres no way to make it ??
<phillw> kosaidpo: I cannot go through it all, but I would strongly suggest you have a read of http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gparted.html it is the best tutorial I've come accross & explains all the differences and how they interact, along with dual booting / moving etc....
<phillw> kosaidpo: it has a great area set to describe the differences between the two types :)
<kosaidpo> well i read that we can oly have 4 primary patition but extended partitions can include from 1 to 32 primary partition thats all abt but idk how the heck ican get what i want
<phillw> kosaidpo: then read the ENTIRE artcle & understand it. Else you will have the same problems again and again. Manual partitioning is for the faint of heart. I do not like doing it!
<kosaidpo> i guess ill go read about it in french phillw :D thnaks
<zxy_64_k> hi, i'm using lubuntu lucid.  I would like to upgrade to 11.* lubuntu. is there a howto for upgrading, without full-blown reinstall from cd
<kosaidpo> zxy_64_k: traditional way back up ur data then upgrade
<amjjawad> zxy_64_k, as far as I know,  you can't upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04 unless you ugrade to 10.10
<amjjawad> I'm one of those who prefer Clean Install
<amjjawad> after all, backing up is the most important step only if you have something you care about and don't want to lose :)
<zxy_64_k> i did apt-get dist-upgrade and it does nothing
<zxy_64_k> someone said i shoud edit sources.list file, but i don't know if that is enough and i also don't know what to edit in that file
<amjjawad> when you do "sudo apt-get update
<amjjawad> does it work without problems?
<Unit193> Just about like this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu#Upgrading_from_10.10
<zxy_64_k> apt-get update works ok
<zxy_64_k> do-release-upgrade -d seems to be doing the job. thx for the link Unit193
<Unit193> Remember that it's best to have lubuntu-desktop installed and make sure to go to 10.10 first
<Unit193> amjjawad: I have to go, take it from here?
<amjjawad> Ok, no worries :)
<kosaidpo> amjjawad: salam
<amjjawad> take care Unit193  :)
<amjjawad> hello kosaidpo :)
<kosaidpo> amjjawad: you're the guy from morocan team ?? ight ??
<amjjawad> kosaidpo, no, I'm not
<kosaidpo> amjjawad: so i supose your real name is jawad ??
<zxy_64_k> Unit193, it goes to maverick
<amjjawad> kosaidpo, no, it's not :)
<kosaidpo> haha okies cool
<amjjawad> zxy_64_k, ok that's good. Now you can go ahead and upgrade again to 11.04
<zxy_64_k> cool
<amjjawad> I mean type the same command to upgrade
<zxy_64_k> thx for help
<amjjawad> you welcome :)
<kosaidpo> guys if saved my / can i paste it again when i installl the new one ?? wont face any problem ?
<amjjawad> your /home you mean?
<kosaidpo> amjjawad: i mean both my / and my /home ??
<amjjawad> you don't have to backup your /
<amjjawad> why you want that?
<amjjawad> are you trying to upgrade or re-install?
<kosaidpo> to keep my programs already installed ;] well can i or not ?
<svkoskin> why would you install the new one then?
<kosaidpo> cus my partition are so messed up and i cant use em to space up the others
<KM0201> so you want to reinstall lubuntu, but you want to keep your current programs?  seriously, do you know what 'reinstall" means?
<KM0201> you can back up your home directory and keep their configurations, but.. you'll have to reinstall your apps
<amjjawad> KM0201, please be cool ;)
<kosaidpo> KM0201: uhm no
<KM0201> amjjawad: i am cool.. not really sure what you mean
<amjjawad> I mean take it easy
<KM0201> i am taking it easy... i think you read to much into what i say, so.. "you keep it cool"
<amjjawad> perhaps I can see the deepest point of your words ;)
<KM0201> kosaidpo: so what exactly are you trying to do?
<kosaidpo> so guys its not possible ?
<amjjawad> anyway back to topic
<amjjawad> kosaidpo, if you want to resize your partitions, you can do that without the need to re-install :)
<kosaidpo> yeh guys i wanna past my old / after done installin the new  / is it possible
<KM0201> kosaidpo: it might be possible, but i wouldn't not expect it to work
<phillw> kosaidpo: how much data in /home?
<kosaidpo> phillw: not much  less then 6 G
<KM0201> ..
<phillw> how much do have on your primary partitons?
<phillw> as in total space?
<kosaidpo> here you go http://i52.tinypic.com/27yzbzt.png i wanna delete the sda1 and sda3 and use that space in the sda3
<KM0201> kosaidpo: that will take a LONG time w/o wiping the partitions and redoing everything (at least in my experience)... i woud back up /home  , embrace the horror, and reinstall (if that 6gigs is reallyt hat important to you anyway>
<kosaidpo> phillw: im not sure but you can see it here http://i52.tinypic.com/27yzbzt.png as my pc bein laggy
<amjjawad> why u have two swap?
<kosaidpo> brb guys
<phillw> amjjawad: his map is a mess....
<amjjawad> phillw, indeed
<amjjawad> let me have a look at it more deeply
<KM0201> i would back up my home configuration, and nuke that whole drie.
<KM0201> *drive
<amjjawad> kosaidpo, how many Systems do you have? what partitions do you want to keep and what partitions do you want to get rid of?
<kosaidpo> amjjawad: i installed that jsut so ican boot cus i had kubuntu on it and some guys told me if you wnna get ride of kubuntu just delete it then update-gub but when i did i got a grub rescue prompt in my face so i had to install wahtsever to boot
<kosaidpo> amjjawad: i wanna get off sda1 and sda3 and i wanna use their space in sda2
<amjjawad> kosaidpo, as long as Kubuntu's Boot Loader is installed in /sda (MBR) then you can't just do that
<amjjawad> where is your primary OS?
<amjjawad> which partition?
<phillw> KM0201: me also, there is no room on there for me to take a back up. You could risk resizing sda2 down, but without a b/up I would hate to do it :(
<KM0201> phillw: yup.
<kosaidpo> brb guys
<phillw> KM0201: although I see little choice. Shrink sda2, remove sda1 & sda3, re-install sda1 as /home and rsync it from sda7 ...
<phillw> not something I'd like to try without a backup!
<phillw> else set sda1 as / and use sda3 as /home.... which ever way you do it... /home has no backup :(
<amjjawad> kosaidpo, if I were you, I would backup my important date on an exteranl HDD or USB Drive and ... (1) from Device Menu > New Partition Table ... (2) Start to create your partition useing GParted / and /home and swap .... (3) make sure your swap is equal or higher your RAM .... (4) make sure to give enough space for /  so that you don't have to re-size it later on
<phillw> amjjawad: if he had enough room to backup /home, this convo would not be happening :D
<amjjawad> phillw, I said he needs to use external HDD so he doesn't have to use his internal HDD :)
<phillw> amjjawad: does he have one that works?
<amjjawad> I don't know he didn't say that yet
<amjjawad> if not then there is plan B ;)
<phillw> amjjawad: http://i52.tinypic.com/27yzbzt.png shows no sdb :)
<amjjawad> phillw, perhaps he has one but it's not plugged in ;)
<amjjawad> phillw, as you may know, if the device is NOT plugged in, it won't be shown in GParted
<phillw> bottom line, you cannot take a backup of /home on that system within the existing system, as there is not enough room on the 2 primary partitions to hold it. Therefor, you would be resizing the extended partiton that holds it with no back up.
<phillw> amjjawad: from memory, kos does not have an external HDD
<amjjawad> phillw, again, there is always plan B. Anyway, he said brb and he didn't yet
<amjjawad> I just removed 3 partitions today from my system and resize it without backup and it worked but YES, I do know it's not safe. Better safe than sorry. I'm just saying if he doesn't have another drive to use it as a backup, then resizeing the extended partition is the only way OR ...
<amjjawad> Plan C: (1) delete sda6 ... (2) delete sda5 ... (3) resize the extended partition - reduce the size ... (4) give the remaining to new / and new swap then re-install
<amjjawad> that's all
<amjjawad> ok guys have to go
<amjjawad> kosaidpo, I wrote all what you need to do IMHO. If you need further info, someone here may help or you can post on the Ubuntu Forum and PM me the link of your thread. I must go now
<amjjawad> bye
<amjjawad> kosaidpo, this is my link : http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=941822
<kosaidpo> back guys
<kosaidpo> thanx guys and amjawad ,phillw
<phillw> kosaidpo: if you do not have an external hard-drive, then you need to ensure that there will be no power-cuts. Just take it very gently, resize the extended area down in size. then reboot. If that works okay (and it should), then you will have enough free space to do the further surgical operations on your hard drive. Just remember that just like going into surgery as a human at a hospital - we cannot guarantee 100% success.
<w30> philsw is now Dr. Conrad Murray
<w30> phillw, just joking, sorry
<phillw> w30: no offence taken. As I don't even know who Dr. Conrad Murray there is little point :P
<w30> phillw, Michael Jackson's doctor
<phillw> so I have just found out... at least I now know who Michael Jackson is as well :D
<silverlightning> is 11.10 on it's way?
<phillw> silverlightning: shh, do not let everyone know... the clock is at http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/
<phillw> if we can have it for the Olympics, our Uk advertising guys thought we should have one :)
<silverlightning> cool
<silverlightning> thanks
<silverlightning> lol
<silverlightning> the world stands still
<silverlightning> I always suspected
<silverlightning> time is only a hoax
<phillw> well, the original olympic clock installed in London actually broke down... Much laughter, as for once it was not actually built in GB :D
<silverlightning> I shall try the latest ubuntu for hardware that was a bit difficult a few months ago
<silverlightning> major trouble with hp and dell laptops
<silverlightning>  I am hoping 11.10 will have all the right fixes'
#lubuntu 2012-09-24
<jyc_> hello, does anyone here use the fglrx (proprietary ATI radeon) driver, and if so, do you have problems with updates in lubuntu?
<holstein> i have had problems
<holstein> not in linux... not isolated to lubuntu
<holstein> some hareware is problematic
<jyc_> holstein: oh, I see. how hard is it normally to resolve fglrx problems in lubuntu?
<holstein> jyc_: nothing about ubuntu, linux or lubuntu is keeping ati from resolving those issues
<holstein> jyc_: im not a gamer, so i have more relaxed standards
<jyc_> holstein: wait, that's not what I'm asking about, I'm just asking about how easy it's been for you, as an end-user
<jyc_> I'm not a gamer either, but I want to know if it's difficult to resolve problems with fglrx when they arrive
<holstein> jyc_: they works how they work... i dont resolve anything
<jyc_> in debian I've had to manually re-install fglrx with each kernel update, so I'm hoping ubuntu will be easier
<jyc_> holstein: so you've never had problems?
<holstein> jyc_: yes.. lots
<ramprasadgk1> can i know frm all legends here what is the best lightweight music player for my 128 MB ram installed lubunntu
<ramprasadgk1> can i know frm all legends here what is the best lightweight music player for my 128 MB ram installed lubunntu
<jyc_> holstein: what I mean by resolve, is when the problem happens, how hard is it normally to fix it? I'm sorry if I wasn't clear
<holstein> jyc_: but the proprietary blob gets reinstalled when you upgrade the knernel
<jyc_> oh, that normally works well?
<holstein> jyc_: that works every time
<holstein> jyc_: i dont resolve.. i just deal, or move to the vesa driver... or change hardware
<holstein> theres really no way to resovle the performance issues
<jyc_> oh
<jyc_> I'm still not sure what you mean (I don't really care about the performance issues), but thanks for your help
<jyc_> I'll just try install fglrx and see how it goes, thanks!
<holstein> sure.. it'll just roll up on the kernel upgraes
<holstein> upgrades*
<holstein> sorry i havent been clear
<holstein> maybe you want to know waht issues? like full screen video playback
<jyc_> oh no, just stuff like upgrading and basic functionality
<holstein> screen artifacts
<jyc_> oh
<jyc_> there are problems with those?
<holstein> resolution issues
<holstein> jyc_: depends on the hardware support
<ramprasadgk1> can i know frm all legends here what is the best lightweight music player for my 128 MB ram installed lubunntu
<holstein> and we cant provide that support... we meaning linux in general
<jyc_> hm, in that case I will still try and see how it goes :) I understand it's on ATI's part to fix their proprietary drivers. thanks once again
<holstein> how do i deal? i usually try the open driver, the proprietary one, and vesa
<ramprasadgk1> can i know frm all legends here what is the best lightweight music player for my 128 MB ram installed lubunntu
<holstein> sometimes, its just "out of the box" easy...
<ramprasadgk1> can i know frm all legends here what is the best lightweight music player for my 128 MB ram installed lubunntu
<holstein> ramprasadgk1: you can just post once
<jyc_> ramprasadgk1: don't people just normally use vlc or mplayer?
<ramprasadgk1> vlc i sheavyweight
<holstein> ramprasadgk1: i like VLC
<ramprasadgk1> i need simple lightweight
<holstein> theres a commandline version.. clvc
<ramprasadgk1> i have vlc too but it is pretty low on my 128 ram lubuntu
<holstein> audacious is lite
<ramprasadgk1> audacious plays anything .. like vlc?
<holstein> ramprasadgk1: i would expect a hit in functionality
<ramprasadgk1> means
<ramprasadgk1> as long as it plays evrything like .avi vob files
<ramprasadgk1> i am fine
<holstein> ramprasadgk1: i dont know if it does... VLC does, and i use it.. im confortable with the use of sysytem resources compared to functionality
<ramprasadgk1> and alos my firefox goes for a toss when i start playing video on Utube
<holstein> ramprasadgk1: audacious is an audio player
<ramprasadgk1> oh
<ramprasadgk1> so vlc is best i believe
<holstein> ramprasadgk1: i would look at troubleshooting flash for the youtube issues...
<ramprasadgk1> i had vlc for 2 reasons 1) it plays everything 2) i can stram youtube videos and save in local
<ramprasadgk1> oh yeah flash sucks
<ramprasadgk1> what do i troubleshoot in flash i got it from ubuntu software center
<holstein> ramprasadgk1: on a 32bit system, i usually suggest trying the chrome browser, since it ships its own flash included.. then you'll know if its flash or firefox...
<holstein> i usually add the "stable" firefox ppa
<ramprasadgk1> where can i find that ppa
<ramprasadgk1> pls let me know
<ramprasadgk1> i dont like chrome simply because i love ff
<ramprasadgk1> and dont want to change
<holstein> ramprasadgk1: im nost suggestion you change.. im suggesting chrome as a troubleshooting step.. you install, all is good, you learn something
<holstein> actually the firefox ppa's are abandonded.. you'll just get the latest upgrades is what i read
<ramprasadgk1> 'ok
<bioterror> holstein, MOC!
<bioterror> holstein, it plays even SID's
<tareef_> hi am form Arab country ... so am sorry for my English
<tareef_> i have a problem with Lxkeymap
<tareef_> am add the arabic layout with this command in terminal
<tareef_> mkdir -p ~/.config/lxsession/LXDE/  echo '@setxkbmap us,ar -option "grp:alt_shift_toggle"' >> ~/.config/lxsession/LXDE/autostart  setxkbmap us,ar -option "grp:alt_shift_toggle"
<tareef_> i have the arabic layout
<tareef_> but i need every login to Lubuntu
<tareef_> to run this command again : setxkbmap us,ar -option "grp:alt_shift_toggle"
<tareef_> to enable : alt+shift key to change between them
<Danno_> are there any good on screen keyboards that work at the login screen? ive tried onboard but it doesnt work at login and it doesnt seem to have a lot of non alphabet characters
<leszek> hi
<LuvLinuxOS> hi all
<holstein> bioterror: i should have suggested MOC, but i assumed a GUI was needed after clvc was not going to work
<derpson> hi
<bioterror> holstein, probably. but I trust in MOC ;)
<bioterror> derpson, hi
<bioterror> holstein, I always try some GUI stuff, but after all I end up back to MOC
<entity999> Hello, my friend have lubuntu, but he don't have fmod, sound lib for many games, in his repos... I don't want to break his dependencies :) What should he add?
<derpson> is anyone of you using lubuntu on a lenovo x230?
<bioterror> derpson, too new hardware :-)
<bioterror> we are mostly scraping from dumpster our hardware
<derpson> can hardware ever be too new :-D
<bioterror> entity999, maybe this: http://wiki.debian.org/FMOD
<entity999> ahh... it will be hard to help him get through this
<entity999> he's kind of... newb, and we only have communication via broken english
<bioterror> those are called "challenges" :-)
<entity999> haha :)
<entity999> well, I guess there's no debs
<entity999> thank you...
<mrjobs> hello
<mrjobs> WOuld Lubuntu run well on 512 mB ram
<mrjobs> 2.1 ghz single core?
<bioterror> I've seen people it running on systems with lower specs
<mrjobs> oh
<mrjobs> WOuld it run well?
<mrjobs> It has NVIIDA fx 5200
<bioterror> more RAM would not hurt
<bioterror> but it will run
<mrjobs> Would Skype work fine?
<bioterror> no
<mrjobs> why?
<bioterror> it does not run fine, 20% of problems mentioned here are skype related :D
<bioterror> and why? becouse skype is propietary software
<mrjobs> wow
<mrjobs> oh
<tweakster> hi. I am doing an installation of Lubuntu from ISO on a desktop machine at home with two disks, one of which is empty and the other of which has Windows installed on sda1, a different Linux OS on sda2, sda3 and swap on sda4, and Grub is already installed on sda. I can see that it now wants to install its bootloader on sdb; however, I want it to put it on sda and overwrite the existing Grub if possible. Furthermore, I want t
<mrjobs> where's the start button for Lubuntu?
<mrjobs> the menu?
<bioterror> tweakster, you can always install it on sda afterwards
<bioterror> mrjobs, bottom left?
<mrjobs> Not for me
<mrjobs> I'm on a VM
<tweakster> how does that all sound so far?
<tweakster> did everything i sent show up?
<bioterror> tweakster, no. your client do not understand the word limit of one line
<bioterror> and continue the story on another line
<mrjobs> it works
<bioterror> "erwrite the existing Grub if possible. Furthermore, I want t"
<tweakster> Furthermore, I want the other Linux overwritten and Lubuntu installed in its place with the same partitions and mount points. It seems to me that I should simply redefine sda2 and sda3 with mount points and formatting, leave sda4 swap as it is. If I tell the current installation program to put its bootloader on sda, not sdb, will it still recognize the separate Windows partition?
<tweakster> does that all sound right?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> you take manual installation
<bioterror> and you just over write the partitions
<tweakster> yes
<bioterror> it's not rocket science
<bioterror> you dont even have to touch the swap partition
<tweakster> as i said
<tweakster> thanks for the input, bioterror
<tweakster> i think
<tweakster> :)
<tweakster> well my installation of Lubuntu seems to have gone well enough. i'm glad of that.  is it normal for the cursor to appear continuously busy rotating afterwards? perhaps a reboot cures that?
<bioterror> no, it's not normal
<bioterror> but give reboot a shot
<tweakster> i do like the LXDE interface for sure, and the response is crisp too, despite the older machine and limited RAM. I chose this OS for that reason primarily, and so far I am not disappointed.
<tweakster> I may put the 64-bit version of it into a small VM on my laptop,too, at least for a while so that I can have it handy for practice, etc.
<tweakster> well, hey, cross your fingers on this reboot!
<tweakster> well, crud. it appears to have failed with getting Grub loaded right because I am getting a message saying "Missing Operating System".
<bioterror> tweakster, it's easy to fix
<bioterror> !grubrescue
<bioterror> !grubrepair
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bioterror> \o/
<tweakster> so this would have installed Grub 2 if anything?
<bioterror> yes
<bioterror> oh darn
<bioterror> hups :-)
<tweakster> bioterror, are you saying that i need to create a Grub rescue floppy and boot it now?  Hopefully, it will see what is on the disk and install Grub correctly at this point. Is that what you are suggesting?
<bioterror> no
<bioterror> you can use your installation media
<tweakster> again
<bioterror> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<bioterror> install that
<bioterror> and hopefully it will fix it for you
<bioterror> otherwise I might have to guide you to chroot into your system and run grub-install :-)
<bioterror> tweakster, better be good news!
<tweakster> bioterror: i am reading the information on Boot-Repair and creating a CD. the problem is on another machine, as you might have surmised.
<bioterror> tweakster, you can use the same CD
<bioterror> as you used for the installation
<bioterror> you just add PPA and you install it
<bioterror> unless you used alternate CD
<bioterror> :-)
<tweakster> bioterror, i used the x86 desktop CD download here:  http://lubuntu.net/
<tweakster> where do i now find the PPA to install, which you mentioned above, bioterror?
<bioterror> in that boot-repair guide
<tweakster> bioterror, it is downloading and installing now.
<tweakster> it appears to be scanning my system at this point
<tweakster> i am going to select Recommended Repair as the guide suggests now.
<tweakster> It says it is purging and repairing Grub on sdb2.  That sure is not where I had told it to install initially.
<bioterror> hmmmm
<bioterror> I have to hit the bed
<bioterror> with advanced you can force it sda?
<bioterror> "place grub to sda2
<bioterror> or something that
<tweakster> it want me now to enable a repository containing the Linux packages in the sofware  sources of Ubutu 12.04 LTS (sdb2). Then try again.
<tweakster> what does that mean exactly?
<tweakster> i sure hate when that happens.  :(
<Danno_> is there any way to make ubuntu treat a long press on the touchscreen as a right click?
#lubuntu 2012-09-25
 * AngelForget is away: Sono occupato
<tweakste1> does Lubuntu also allow encrypting the /home partition after installation?
<holstein> tweakste1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/148681/encrypting-home-directory-on-12-04
<holstein> wow... missed em' by *that* much
<TransX2> I have an old Athlon XP Palemino based PC with an IDE HDD and some mobo I can't identify. I'm trying to install Lubuntu, I go through the setup and it starts copying files and then the install window goes away and it just sits at the desktop and the mouse indefinitely spins.
<TransX2> So I end up restarting it and it gets stuck at "Searching for  boot recors from IDE 0...OK"
<TransX2> and never boots into Lubuntu
<TransX2> I've tryed resetting the BIOS and reinstalling multiple times
<TransX2> Any suggestions?
<bioterror> TransX2, try using the Alternate CD?
<leszek> hi
<danno_> can anyone tell me why programs that are running would suddenly stop appearing in the taskbar?
<holstein> danno_: maybe you are on a diffrent workspace? the panel crashed? the applet showing running applicatios crashed?
<holstein> what programs? how suddenly?
<danno_> they were showing in the taskbar until a few hours ago. i can still alt-tab between the running tasks but they dont show in the taskbar any more
<holstein> danno_: and you are on the same workspace?
<danno_> as far as i know
<holstein> i believe the default behavior of the panel applet is to show whats running on the current workspace
<holstein> danno_: you can hit control and alt and the left/right arrow keys and see where you are
<holstein> one thing i do is have the applet show applications from all workspaces
<danno_> yeah im definitley on the right workspace
<holstein> danno_: what applications?
<danno_> any. it doesnt matter what i run, it will not show in the taskbar
<holstein> danno_: maybe you have just removed the applet that shows them
<holstein> danno_: them *never* showing is quite diffent than them disappearing.. which do you think is the case?
<danno_> its possible as im by no means a power user. how would i replace it if i have
<holstein> danno_: you can right click on the panel and add things back.. you can login as guest and see what is what.. or you can always boot a live cd and play around adding and removing things without worrying about breaking functionality
<danno_> i dont know what to add in to correct this though. its quite likely my own fault but i havent a clue how i did it
<holstein> danno_: sure.. i typically just add a panel and play around adding everything and learning what is what.. or i login as either the guest user or a new user i create for learning purposes
<holstein> or, i fire up the live CD and play around removing and adding things to the panel
<holstein> by one of these methods i learn what it is that i want to have and the functionality i want
<danno_> i realise this might be a hacks way of doing it but would simply deleting my user account and creating a new one correct this?
<holstein> danno_: you can just remove things from your /home directory relating to the configuration of the panel
<holstein> danno_: i wouldnt remove the user account you are using
<holstein> danno_: i would literally just make a panel.. add things and learn what they do
<holstein> danno_: i would tell you if i had lxpanel runing in front of me, but i dont
<holstein> danno_: i assure you it'll be something like "application list" or "switcher" something somewhat obvious
<holstein> i would like to go on record as saying again... i wouldnd remove the user account.. just config files in the /home directory that i would have backed up somewhere
<holstein> woudnt*. like, i wouldnt not remove the user account
<fredmattera> Afternoon
<fredmattera> I am having a problem with my mouse curser freezing after my system is running for a short time.
<holstein> fredmattera: i would just try some different kernels.. even with live CD's
<fredmattera> I have to admit this is the first time this has happened.
<fredmattera> I used the live CD
<fredmattera> plus i did the install prior and had the same problem
<holstein> fredmattera: it'll just be a matter of troubleshooting.. i would try to get to tty and see if the machine is locked up or just the mouse
<holstein> i would try some USB hardware mouse
<holstein> i would try different kernels
<fredmattera> ran it from a usb key and a portable drive and had the same problem on both
<holstein> fredmattera: sure, and thats the same kernel that you installed, which makes sense, but you dont konw what is locked, up correct?
<holstein> fredmattera: can you get to TTY?
<fredmattera> tried the usb mouse and built in mouse pad
<holstein> fredmattera: and?.. are both locked up?
<fredmattera> yes bothtty
<fredmattera> both
<holstein> if the system is locked up, then its not likely the mouse then.. it could be *anything*
<holstein> fredmattera: i would try to get to TTY
<fredmattera> tty?
<holstein> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<holstein> if you can get to a TTY, then the machine is not locked up
<fredmattera> oh i see
<holstein> if you cant, then its likely the machine is locked up, in which case, you can stop saying "the cursor is locked up"
<holstein> you can say "the machine is locked up" and you dont know what it is
<fredmattera> true
<holstein> the latter scanario can have *nothing* to do with the mouse in any way
<fredmattera> i noticed my torrent download froze also
<holstein> fredmattera: i would just do *nothing*
<holstein> let the machine run overnight
<holstein> maybe run top in a terminal
<holstein> then, if its when you are running that torrent application, that could be it
<holstein> when/if it locks, try TTY
<fredmattera> well its a toshiba netbook NB205
<fredmattera> k
<fredmattera> did it whn i ran the torrent application and at another time when i was using the update manager
<holstein> fredmattera: still, not enough information to go on for me.. unless you tried TTY
<wxl> does it lock up or does the mouse not respond?
<holstein> sometimes if im expecting issues, i'll run ssh on the machine, so i can log in
<holstein> if you can ssh in, then its likely just the mouse not responding... otherwise, its something more serious
<fredmattera> thanks for the info on the tty sounds promising also. will also try the ssh if i dont resolve it.
<holstein> you can poke around in a system log or two as well, but i would just wait til it happens again
<wxl> ↑ i ask because i occassionally get a malfunctioning trackpad upon high cpu usage on my eepc netbook and switching from tty and back fixes it
<holstein> if its something that is ocking up the machine, and im worried about breaking the hard drive, i might trouble shoot using a live CD
<holstein> locking*
<holstein> can be more trouble than its worth getting to the hard drive in those netbooks though
<fredmattera> haha
<holstein> i like to unplug hard drives though when i know im going to be forcing the power off
<fredmattera> I have run lubuntu, ubuntu arch linux and a ton of others
<holstein> lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<fredmattera> yes i know
<fredmattera> i run it because i dont like the full version of ubuntu. darn window or menu takes up the screen and cant play full screen games
<fredmattera> that menu that comes up usually on the left side of the screen
<fredmattera> thanks for eveyones input
<no_gravity> Hello! Under Ubuntu I was able to navigate the main menu with keys. For example I opened the internet submenu. Is it possible to make this work under lubuntu?
<bioterror> what do you mean
<bioterror> you mean this "unity" menu
<bioterror> +
<bioterror> ?
<no_gravity> bioterror: no, i never used unity. i hate it.
<no_gravity> bioterror: i mean ubuntu 10.
<bioterror> so you mean this "start" kind of menu
<bioterror> applications
<no_gravity> bioterror: yes, i think so. it opens up when i hit ALT+F1
<no_gravity> /set show_nickmode_empty off
<bioterror> that's a good command
<bioterror> was it alt+esc or what in lubuntu
<bioterror> or was it ctrl+f1 :-)
<no_gravity> bioterror: what?
<no_gravity> bioterror: in lubuntu its also ALT+F1
<bioterror> so what you are after then?
<no_gravity> bioterror: after i opened the menu, i want to navigate it with keys. for example "ic" would open chrome because "i" brings you to the "internet" submenu and "c" starts chrome. thats how it worked in ubuntu 10.
<bioterror> now you have to use arrow keys
<no_gravity> bioterror: which is so much slower
<bioterror> that's why I use alt+f2 and type what ever I need
<no_gravity> bioterror: thats also much slower
<no_gravity> bioterror: and you have to remember everything
<bioterror> 1st world problems
<no_gravity> bioterror: so the ubuntu 10 menu was part of gnome and i cannot get it under lubuntu?
<bioterror> no you do not get it under lubuntu
<bioterror> I will guide you to use Mate desktop then
<bioterror> it's a fork of gnome 2
<no_gravity> bioterror: never heard of it.
<bioterror> it might give you back those precious half seconds you're after
<bioterror> http://mate-desktop.org/
<no_gravity> bioterror: thanks. might try it after i finished evaluating lubuntu.
<no_gravity> bioterror: another thing that makes me crazy is that in the task-bar i cannot place the mouse on the bottom of the screen and click on an application. i have to move the mouse up again a little bit.
<no_gravity> is there a way to fix that?
<bioterror> well, I'm a tint2 user
<no_gravity> whats that?
<bioterror> taskbar
<no_gravity> bioterror: how is it better then the default one?
<bioterror> it let's me change window order
<no_gravity> bioterror: aarrrggghhh... now that you say it, i see that its not possible in lubuntu.
<no_gravity> cannot live without it.
<no_gravity> ubuntu 10 really was the best os ever. its so sad that its gone.
<bioterror> I would really suggest to look OS that supports Mate
<bioterror> SalixOS is one of my favourites
<bioterror> Mint is a huge Mate supporter
 * no_gravity goes to download mint
<no_gravity> but i have to say that lubuntu really feels snappy. im a bit sad to trash it.
<no_gravity> bioterror: you use tint2 under lubuntu?
<bioterror> sometimes
<no_gravity> so i would do "apt-get remove lxpanel;apt-get install tint2"?
<bioterror> well, tint2 requires some configurations
<bioterror> https://launchpad.net/~killeroid/+archive/ppa
<no_gravity> oh
<bioterror> svn has launcher
<bioterror> it's nice
<bioterror> but that's what I like to use
<bioterror> there's own limitations and so on
<bioterror> but if lubuntu feels snappy and some how usable, I would give it a longer shot and ponder if that's for you
<bioterror> you might loose some functions, but it will give something back instead then
<no_gravity> yeah, i will try it for a couple of days
#lubuntu 2012-09-26
<Ahmuck> hi.  i need us international keyboard with dead keys
<Ahmuck> however when i set this, every reboot I have to reset it again
<Ahmuck> how do i set this permantly?
<kanliot> can you edit /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart?
<Ahmuck> yes
<Ahmuck> kanliot: yes
<Ahmuck> is there something I can place there that would set my keyboard?
<Ahmuck> @setxkbmap -option
<Ahmuck> option ?
<Ahmuck> should i not be able to set it and have it work without resetting it every time?
<kanliot> sorry ahmuck wasmt watching
<kanliot> how are you starting setxkbmap?
<kanliot> exact line please
<Ahmuck> preference --
<Ahmuck> lxkeymap
 * Ahmuck bump kanliot
<kanliot> so you arent switching keyboard layouts with the keyboard with xkbmap?
<kanliot> setxkbmap
<Ahmuck> no
<Ahmuck> i am using the menu
<Ahmuck> itś like there are four options on the menu
<Ahmuck> sorry for the accent
<kanliot> ok
<kanliot> lemme google for a minute
<kanliot> let me
 * Ahmuck tried that
<Ahmuck> it seems like it would be simple, set the keyboard and go
<kanliot> arabic, right?
<kanliot> can you edit /etc/default/keyboard
<kanliot> and change XKBLAYOUT to
<kanliot> "ar"
<kanliot> not sure if it will work ahmuck
<kanliot> best guess :)
<PH_5> hey in Movie Player, what do i do when a message like this appear "GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error."?
<kanliot> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7720350 | PH_5
<PH_5> Kanliot: thanks
<kanliot> just a guess man
<kanliot> you can thank me if it works :)
<Ahmuck> what is ar keyboard?
<Ahmuck> kanliot:
<kanliot> i believe it's arabic
<kanliot> which keyboard layout would you like?
<Ahmuck> us international with dead keys
<Ahmuck> xbvariant
<kanliot> there's us_intl
<Ahmuck> or xboptions?
<Ahmuck> oh, that might work
<Ahmuck> http://www.xfree86.org/4.8.0/XKB-Config2.html\
<bioterror> as Xorg hardly relays on Xorg.conf nowdays
<bioterror> I have my xkblayout settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf
<Ahmuck> bioterror: my problem is everytime i use the menu to change lxkeymap to us internatioanl with dead keys upone reboot i have to reset it
<Ahmuck> i need a way to type accents for spanish
<Ahmuck> so i was wondering why it did not stay set
<bioterror> becouse it is not configured to stay set
<PH_5> Kanliot: no it didn't :(
<bioterror> you need to tweak this evdev.conf
<bioterror> and add there this XkbLayout "us" to Section "inputdevice"
<andantino> does the lubuntu installer provide any options regarding grub?
<Ahmuck> is it really that hard to switch the default keyboard
<bioterror> andantino, no
<bioterror> Ahmuck, yes. it's that hard. to add a line to a config file
<andantino> that's all part of the fun, Ahmuck
<andantino> not hard, fun
<Ahmuck> k
<bioterror> that's how GNU/Linux systems works
<Ahmuck> well, my studying is done here at the uni, so i am heading home
<Ahmuck> l8r
<andantino> no you cant go, you have to repeat it 'thats all part of the fun'
<andantino> ooops too late
<bioterror> :D
<andantino> so basically, if i install lubuntu next to my current linux, i will have to use the grub menu from lubuntu
<andantino> i guess it doenst matter
<tweak-daddy> hi. when i downloaded, two times, the lubuntu 64-bit ISO  fca2034b89e8a0acd6536d41ccec061c *lubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<tweak-daddy> that is what is reported on the website as the MD5sum, but that does not match what downloads from the link on lubuntu site.
<tweak-daddy> and what downloads is not recognized as a valid file when I try burning it to a DVD.
<tweak-daddy> something is wrong with the download linked file, I suspect.
<Unit193> http://thesii.org/iso/lubuntu/precise/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso  Try that, but the other should be just fine.
<Unit193> fca2034b89e8a0acd6536d41ccec061c  lubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso  after downloading from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<tweak-daddy> that one worked, but the one I got here, two different times, does not: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/GetLubuntu
<tweak-daddy> thank you, Unit193. your link also shows the same MD5SUM reported on the website where I downloaded. Something with that link is not right.
<Unit193> Sure thing, but what exact link did you use first?
<tweak-daddy> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/precise/release/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Unit193> Hmmm... I got fca2034b89e8a0acd6536d41ccec061c off that one.
<tweak-daddy> in that case something bizarre happened to my download, twice.  That is strange.
<Unit193> If that happens, I recommend zsync.
<Unit193> !zsync
<ubottu> Use zsync to update your Ubuntu CD image without needing to download the parts that didn't change. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<tweak-daddy> thanks, ubottu, that does indeed look like a good program.
<kanliot> I'd like to answer this question on the forum.  I know a little bit, but can someone give me the proper answer?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2062905  how do you autostart a program in Lubuntu?
<jmarsden> kanliot: to autostart at logon, see the Lubutu FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/Guides#How_I_can_autostart_a_program_when_logging_into_Desktop
<jmarsden> If he truly needs "at boot", then you can hack /etc/rc.local or add an iniscript for the program of interest to turn it into a service, so that service is started at boot.
<kanliot> thx jmarsden  but is this method less good?  it's whats confusing me: http://askubuntu.com/a/151946/21503
<tweak-daddy> Seems a bit odd to me that the Lubuntu installer suggests that "You may wish to update this installer," when in fact it is the latest version which I just downloaded. I mean, are there a lot of changes in downloaders that don't get updated too quickly with the online links?
<kanliot> 12.04?
<kanliot> you'll be updating your system anyway
<coder2> Hello. I have installed the OS on an AMD Fusion mobo. AMD propietaty driver was installed. There are two problems leftt: 60Hz  refresh rate on analog monitor and no sound  from analog output - I suspect that it use wrong default output. Please help.
<kanliot>  monitor settings for first problem
<kanliot> is this a laptop?
<kanliot> i hate to send you to the audio troubleshooting
<coder2> kanlot: Sorry, are you talked me? Concerning the problems: I have read the guides and have done a lot receipts, but no luck yet. For example: after installing pavucontrol applet it simple crashes. Old receipts for xorg.conf do not work anymore.
<kanliot> do aplay -l from terminal, which card do you want to use
<coder2> It is a desktop based on E-350 single board.
<coder2> kanliot: I tried aplay: it shows HDMI, analog and digital outputs. I suspect that it prefers digital out instead of analog.
<kanliot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure#Step_17
<kanliot> you can use aplay to play directly to whichever sound card you like
<coder2> Even more, I suspect wrong pulse configuration, but pavucontrol crashes. Next thing to do for me is trying pacmd
<kanliot> is pulseaudio running?
<kanliot> pgrep -l pulseaudio
<coder2> kanliot: unfortunately I haven't found any sound file on the fresh installed system
<coder2> kanliot: yes, pulse is running
<kanliot> if you look at the example, the same file should exist on your system
<kanliot> can you run pavucontrol
<kanliot> forget about aplay
<kanliot> and download an audio file to test with
<jmarsden> kanliot: re autostarting a program: the askubuntu way you found seems to me to be the same as the Lubuntu FAQ way (use ~/.config/autostart).  It is not truly "at boot", but "at logon".  If that is acceptable for what the user on the forums needs, then go for it.
<coder2> kanliot: As I've already mentioned, pavucontrol crashes immediately.
<kanliot> thx jmarsden
<jmarsden> kanliot: You're welcome.  Sorry for the delay I am testing Ubuntu Server PPC Beta2 ISO and disconnected LAN from this machine to connect to PPC machine being tested... :)
<kanliot> heheh you're too kind :)
<coder2> Ok, thanks. I'm going to try your advices tomorrow.
<coder2> Bye.
<kodez> greetings
<kanliot> sup
<kodez> how to change lubuntu permissions by default to user not root?
<kanliot> i need more info
<kanliot> is this a file?
<kodez> yes
<kanliot> i don't understand what you want to do
<kanliot> more background info plese
<bioterror> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<LuvLinuxOS> hi all
<kodez> the file permission is set to root by default and i want to change it to the user
<kanliot> hi
<kanliot> use pcmanfm or
<kanliot> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<kanliot> lol
<kanliot> same 1
<kodez> my laptop file permission is changed to root by default, i want to reverse this to be user not for certain files
<kanliot> liek files in /
<kanliot> ?
<kanliot> or files you create when you are logged in
<kodez> when i save a web page, the file permission will be root not user and this make the page want to execute than open it with a web browser
<kodez> or when i copy a text file, it will be recognised as an executable file rather than a text file
<kanliot> 2 problems
<kanliot> how are you saving pages
<kanliot> ?
<leszek> hi
<Steven_> Hello is anyone there?
<Steven_> Hello?!
<zleap> hello
<zleap> sorry i am 1/2 here
<Steven_> I need some advice
<Steven_> I love Lubuntu but openbox does not offer the ability like compiz grid
<zleap> ok
<Steven_> I see there is pytyle but I think it only works with the keyboard
<Steven_> Is there anyway I can get compiz grid without compiz?
<Steven_> I'm been at this for a few hours but no good options
<Steven_> I've*
<Steven_> Any ideas?
<Steven_> Compiz is major over kill just for the grid feature
<Steven_> So are all the people in the panel to the right logged in to this chat?
<Steven_> WildTux can you hear me?
<kanliot> i'm in the matrix
<Steven_> I'm kind of confused about the nature of this chat
<Steven_> Why are all these people logged in but not talking?
<kanliot> donno
<kanliot> i been here for weeks most of them havent said a word
<Steven_> rofl
<Steven_> Wtf lol
<Steven_> So what you guys just log on to this chat and leave it running for weeks?
<kanliot> yeah
<zleap> i am on several channels so end up chatting in one place,  but yeah i have said something on occasion and got no response
<zleap> i have no idea on the compiz stuff
<Steven_> hmm
<zleap> esp as lubuntu seems to bind the windows super key to the lxde menu
<Steven_> The other window managers like awesome are nothing like Windows or Os x... I just want to drag my window to one side of the screen and have it pop to fill that half the screen
<Steven_> You know like Windows 7 snap feature
<zleap> hmm
<zleap> window maker has a icon bar or something i think
<Steven_> Tried it but could not figure out how to get it to snap...
<zleap> ok not sure off hand,  maybe it doesn't as such
<zleap> there is something called docky which is more like er os x
 * zleap tends to avoid windows
<leszek> I am a little bit confused. Are you now talking about the aero snap like feature or about dock apps ?
<kanliot> aero snap and he left
<zleap> i think he wanted a similar feature in what ever distro / wm hes using
<Ahmuck> last evening i was attemtping to set my default keyboard with help from this channel and this morning i am unable to log in
<Ahmuck> in terminal mode i can, but at the gui login prompt i cannot
<Ahmuck> i assume this has something to do with the lxkeymap for the gui session, but i do not know how to reset it
<Ahmuck> to default.  any help will be appreciated as I have a class in 1.5 hrs
<Ahmuck> how do i reset my lxkeyboard map?
<leszek> rm ~/.config/lxkeymap.conf
<leszek> Ahmuck: but what exactly is not working ? Wront keyboard layout set somewhere or so that you cannot login or does it crash or what happens exactly ?
<Ahmuck> won't allow me to login via gui
<Ahmuck> in terminal mode i can
<Ahmuck> password works fine, but it's backwards sometimes in gui mode
<Ahmuck> how do i see a history of my commands entered into the term.  i need to see what files i may have changed
<Ahmuck> rm: cannot remove '/home/drbeams/config/lxkeymap.conf': no such file or directory
<Ahmuck> once it was typing the password at the password prompt from right to left
<Ahmuck> so the password is correct, but the entry is incorrect.
<leszek> Ahmuck: lxkeymap is not able to change the global keyboard layout
<leszek> so it can't affect the login screen
<Ahmuck> last evening we were working with several files and i have forgotten what those were.  i do recall thinking to myself, ug, i hope when i reboot this works
<Ahmuck> my problem i began with last evening was setting lxkeymap through the menu and upon reboot it i would have to reset it every time
<Ahmuck> sooo ... how would i locate my terminal history
<leszek> type in history
<leszek> it shows you the terminal history
<leszek> for global keyboard layout changes in X you either edited xorg.conf in /etc/X11 or /etc/default/keyboard
<Ahmuck> in home directory rm .* would correct this?
<leszek> no
<leszek> please no
<leszek> it would destroy everything
<Ahmuck> k, so why would it work using an xterm session (F5) but not on the login prompt?
<leszek> Ahmuck: I really don't know what you did yesterday
<leszek> perhaps the login prompt is setting a special keyboard layout for you
<Ahmuck> yes, that is what i was thinking.  but i'm wondering why, and how
<Ahmuck> and where i would go to reset it
<leszek> Ahmuck: it must be something in /etc/lxdm I guess
<Ahmuck> k, so resorting to emergencyh proceedures, there is a file i need for a test on this computer ... i need to move it to usb, however usb does not exist in /media or in /mnt (as is should) ... how do i access the usb (as i used to in the good ol days
<abc__> in 12.10 beta there is no option to automatic install amd official drivers, will it be possible in release?
<bioterror> wrong channel
<abc__> why? its lubuntu channel afaik
<Ahmuck> bioterror: do you recall what we covered last evening?
<Ahmuck> or 4 u may have been morning
<bioterror> I think I was sitting in a toilet when you had this keyboard layout problem
<bioterror> so it was morning :d
<bioterror> abc__, becouse you're talking about beta
<abc__> is there separete beta channel?
<Ahmuck> ah great, no wonder my login has went to s*
<bioterror> Wed17:45 Freenode :: #ubuntu+1(191): Welcome to #ubuntu+1, the channel for discussion of pre-release versions of Ubuntu. The next version of Ubuntu will be 12.10 with development codename Quantal Quetzal. | Beta1 Released http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/
<bioterror> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=416
<abc__> okay, i thought it is lubuntu specific because in kubuntu i saw something about drivers
<bioterror> Ahmuck, so did you edit your 10-evdev.conf?
<Ahmuck> i don't even remember where it is
<bioterror> Wed06:40*<bioterror> I have my xkblayout settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-evdev.conf
<Ahmuck> k, found it
<bioterror> to Section "InputClass"
<Ahmuck> no
<bioterror> you add:         Option "XkbLayout" "fi"
<Ahmuck> there was some xk something that i did modify, put us in some file
<bioterror> just replace "fi" "something-you-want"
<Ahmuck> xblayout
<Ahmuck> xboptions
<Ahmuck> etc.
<Ahmuck> but i don't recall the file
<bioterror> why would you add something like that, as this is the correct way to tell Xorg what you want to be your keyboard layout
<Ahmuck> gtg, test is now
<Ahmuck> cause someone suggested it
<Ahmuck> l8r
<bioterror> someone is wrong!
<leszek> xD
<Ahmuck> k, back
<Ahmuck> flunked the test
<Ahmuck> *shrug*
<Ahmuck> anywho, so bioterror es posible we can find out what is causing the problem
<Ahmuck> where is the channel log?
<Ahmuck> i can look at that and find out what i did
<holstein> Ahmuck: lemme search
<holstein> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/09/26/%23lubuntu.txt
<holstein> i get there from drilling down through http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Ahmuck> [03:06] <kanliot> arabic, right? [03:06] <kanliot> can you edit /etc/default/keyboard [03:06] <kanliot> and change XKBLAYOUT to [03:06] <kanliot> "ar" [03:07] <kanliot> not sure if it will work ahmuck
<Ahmuck> heh, found the problem
<Ahmuck> AR for keyboard layout
<Ahmuck> kanloit assumed I was arabic, I assume from my nick
<holstein> Ahmuck: i read it more as a question than an assumption... regardless...
<Ahmuck> a question waits for a response
<Ahmuck> is us the default keyboard layout?
<Ahmuck> well, no matter i must move on.
<Ahmuck> l8r
<bootlkjkgf> Anything could happen in the next 90 minutes [bookmark] http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/Musopen/open-source-bug-tracking
#lubuntu 2012-09-27
<stillandstorm> hi
<kanliot> hi
<atari314> Hello, does anyone know if Lubuntu have Zeitgeist?
<Unit193> apt-cache show zeitgeist zeitgeist-core|grep Task  says no, but you can either purge it if it were to have it, or install it if you wantedx it.
<atari314> Unit193, tyvm for the answer!
<Ascavasaion> I installed the Samsung Unified driver and my printer/scanner combo worked perfectly.  Bot the printing and the scanning.  I shut down and started the machine a day or so later and the printer part still works but the scanner dos not.  lsusb shows that the printer/scanner is there.
<kanliot> Ascavasaion, you might ask on the forum, lots of hardware gurus there
<Ascavasaion> kanliot: Aaaah, okay.
<Ascavasaion> kanliot: editing /etc/sane.d/xerox_mfp.conf and /lib/udev/rules.d/40-libsane.rules as directed at http://askubuntu.com/questions/88700/how-do-i-get-a-samsung-scx3200-multifunction-printer-scanner-working gotthe scanner working perfectly.
<bzb> how do i setup system to invoke fsck after a reboot
<Ascavasaion> bzb: Does it not run automatically every nth time you reboot anyway?  I know Ubuntu does.
<Ascavasaion> what is the Samba port I need to open to allow access to a printer on my Linux machine from another remote Linux machine?  Because when I browse the network from the remote computer nothing shows up.  even when I do a smb://IPNo/
<kanliot> linux to linux you shoulnt need samba, but CUPS.  also Ascavasaion you can ask that question in #ubuntu
<Ascavasaion> kanliot: I figured it out... had to open port 631 :)
<Ascavasaion> CUPS it was.
<kanliot> you might check on the wiki see if that info is there or not
<kanliot> just so someone can document it
<Steven__> Anyone there?
<Steven__> HELL?!
<Steven__> HELLO***
<Steven__> I'm getting this error when I try to run Lubuntu software center: steven@ubuntu:~$ lubuntu-software-center Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/bin/lubuntu-software-center", line 27, in <module>     import LSC.main ImportError: No module named LSC.main
<kanliot> 12.04?
<kanliot> did you install on 11.10?
<Steven__> No 12.04
<kanliot> did you upgrade from 11.10, or install any ppa repos?
<Steven__> I installed the standard ubuntu then installed lubuntu-desktio
<kanliot> 12.04 fresh install?
<Steven__> desktop*
<kanliot> did you install the LSC ppa-repo?
<Steven__> No
<Steven__> Which one?
<Steven__> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:lubuntu-desktop/ppa
<Steven__> I did that but it didn't help
<Steven__> Any idea what the error means?
<Steven__> Anyone know what I need to do?
<j0hnsm1th> Hi im using lubuntu netbook, how can i add a shortcut/icon to the launcher?
<kanliot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/EditingTheMenu
<kanliot> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Windows#How_to_make.2BAC8-add_an_application_to_the_.22start.22_menu.
<j0hnsm1th> kanliot, tx!
<j0hnsm1th> was searching for 'launcher' not 'menu' ...
<kanliot> any wiki feedback is welcome, i write it
<Guest70950> am trying to configure keyboard of Ctrl-up to toggle maximize windows. I am trying to understand lubuntu-rc.xml file, can someone help?
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/140307/lubuntu-keyboard-shortcut-for-menu suggests xdotool ,though i have not tried it
<Guest70950> am trying to configure keyboard of Ctrl-up to toggle maximize windows. I am trying to understand lubuntu-rc.xml file, can someone help?
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/140307/lubuntu-keyboard-shortcut-for-menu suggests xdotool ,though i have not tried it
<holstein> Guest70950: ^^
<Guest70950> thanks
<TheLordOfTime> how do i set up remote desktop access for an Lubuntu system?
<holstein> TheLordOfTime: lots of folk use something like teamviewer... vino and vinagre work great
<TheLordOfTime> holstein:  i'd rather not use teamviewer, it doesnt like working
<TheLordOfTime> holstein:  i'll need help with the configuration...
<TheLordOfTime> followed this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/RemoteDesktop
<TheLordOfTime> but i cant connect (VNC server rejecting connections?)
<TheLordOfTime> but atm i've got a more pressing apt issue to fix, so...
<TheLordOfTime> *disappears to the Ubuntu MOTU channel)
<holstein> TheLordOfTime: i would just install vino and run "vino-preferences"
<holstein> TheLordOfTime: if local, i would disable the firewall at least temporarily
<TheLordOfTime> holstein:  on which system?>
<TheLordOfTime> the one running vino?
<TheLordOfTime> because there's no firewall blocks on that one
<holstein> TheLordOfTime: i typicall just disable if im local to be sure
<holstein> i have used vino plenty
<holstein> typically "just works"
<TheLordOfTime> can't disable on this system
<TheLordOfTime> this system *must* have a firewall :p
<holstein> TheLordOfTime: sure.. just keep in mind a firewall can block vnc
<TheLordOfTime> not when outbound and RELATED are accepted
<TheLordOfTime> as well as ESTABLISHED :P
<holstein> TheLordOfTime: most folks use teamviewer for this reason i think.. anyways, vino always "just works" for me with any buntu
<TheLordOfTime> i set up my rules pretty liberally for stuff initiated by this system ;P
<dreg> salut
<dreg> quelqu un peut me renseigner ?
<bioterror> !fr | dreg
<ubottu> dreg: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
#lubuntu 2012-09-28
<_schism_> evening all
<_schism_> I have a stupid question. coming back to lubuntu after going to some other distros and im in the live installer and have a stupid question. I chose the custom intall type and now I am at the select the device screen. if I remember correctly sda is where I want the bootloader to go correct?
<wxl> most likely
<wxl> do you have other choices?
<Guest910285746> does anyone know if it's possible to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 beta?
<Unit193> sudo do-release-upgrade -d  is generally the way to do it, just remember that it is still in beta.
<Guest910285746> thanks a lot
<LuvLinuxOS> what is the best route to post my qa test results?
<LuvLinuxOS> mailing list or bug report?
<holstein> LuvLinuxOS: right in the test
<holstein> LuvLinuxOS: you make an account and your results get logged there
<LuvLinuxOS> i have a launchpad account
<Unit193> Uses Ubuntu/Launchpad SSO.
<LuvLinuxOS> holstein I know that I am new but can you be more specific
<holstein> LuvLinuxOS: when you do a test.. you "start" the test case.. there are things to fill out there
<holstein> LuvLinuxOS: AFAIK, it uses LP like Unit193 says
<LuvLinuxOS> oh
<holstein> LuvLinuxOS: i would just go there and try and log some information
<holstein> LuvLinuxOS: you'll be asked to log in.. try the LP account
<holstein> LuvLinuxOS: thats where to put that information... anywhere else and it will get lost and not count
<LuvLinuxOS> thanks what is the entire hyperlink
<holstein> http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/ is where i would start
<holstein> http://qa.ubuntu.com/
<LuvLinuxOS> thx holstein and Unit193
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<charly__> Hi, I need french help for Lubuntu please
<Unit193> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<charly__> thanks!
<Azelphur> Is it possible to connect to a wifi network without having a password request?
<LubuntuPowered> so, i am still having issues with the desktop running lubuntu OS not receiving the full speed of my internet service
<LubuntuPowered> anyone able to help resolve it will get $x.xx into their paypal account
<LubuntuPowered> that is in USD
<LubuntuPowered> i will reveal one of the numbers to help inspire potential talents for my mission
<LubuntuPowered> $0.xx
<kanliot> wireless behind a router? LubuntuPowered
<LubuntuPowered> wired.
<kanliot> i would ask on the forum theres stuff you can try like turning off ipv6
<LubuntuPowered> hmm
<LubuntuPowered> i don't know how that would affect anything
<kanliot> no it actually works for some people
<LubuntuPowered> ok, tried it
<LubuntuPowered> no affect it seems
<faLUCE> hi, every time, after booting and accessing to the desktop, a popup with "system error" appears. Then I click to "no" and continue using the OS normally. Is there a way to avoid this popup?
<bioterror> system error sounds nice
<silverarrow> should be investigated
<silverarrow> on every bootup?
<kanliot> apport can ignore errors if you tell it 2
<silverarrow> there are always tons of errors I think
<silverarrow> they don`t always apply to the running system
<faLUCE> kanliot: how an I make it ignore?
<faLUCE> ] <faLUCE> kanliot: how an I make it ignore?
<kanliot> faLUCE, when the dialog show it might have something liek "show this error next time"
<sb1980> how do i need to configure alsa so that processes using the audio output don't block each other?
<bioterror> jackd
<bioterror> !jackd
<bioterror> !jack
<bioterror> trololooo
<sb1980> jackd: Audio device hw:0 cannot be acquired
<sb1980> i already tried pulseaudio but this causes even more problems
<sb1980> there must be some way to get this workign?
<bioterror> my friend told me to use windows with my guitar recording and drum projects :D
<zleap> i am sure there is a guitar tab program for linux
<bioterror> I think there was
<bioterror> tuxguitar?
<Guest910285746> hello. I am doing a distro upgrade and I got this message: Replace customized configuration file? '/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades'
<bioterror> yes
<Guest910285746> replace it?
<bioterror> yes
<Guest910285746> ok, thanks
<Farinet> Hi, may be there is somewhere out here who could help me on this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12266827#post12266827
<Unit193> Farinet: /usr/share/lubuntu/openbox/menu.xml would that be what you're looking for?
<Farinet> Unit193: Isn't that the menu that shows up when you rightclick on the desktop? If so it's not, what i'm looking for. My problem is the application menu topic in the panel where shows up the programs under the super topics like Office, Graphics, Audio/Video, Accessories ecc. ecc.
<NotLarry> ok, not the place to get lubuntu help, got it:)
<wxl> NotLarry: ?
<Unit193> !ask | NotLarry
<ubottu> NotLarry: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wxl> he didn't ask to ask, Unit193
<wxl> he didn't say a darn thing
<wxl> that's different!
<Unit193> wxl: ESP it, darn it!
 * wxl tries real hard
 * wxl is still trying
<wxl> i see… a mouse!
<wxl> now what could it mean?
<wxl> in any case, NotLarry, we're just having fun here while we wait to help you. you have to initiate it, though!
<NotLarry> still googling it, thanks.
<wxl> you're googling what to ask? :)
<kroson> Hello, which one is the superior interface, and why? Xfce or LXDE? Thank you!
<wxl> kroson: which is the superior fruit, and why? apples or bananas?
<Unit193> !crosspost | kroson
<ubottu> kroson: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<wxl> also don't ask for an objective answer to a subjective question. :/
<LuvLinuxOS> lol
<kroson> wxl: i didn't say you had to give and objective answer, your opinion should be just fine
<wxl> that wasn't entirely clear
<wxl> i prefer lxde over any other desktop environment because it's lightweight and simple. i don't need frills. they slow me down. yet, it's full featured enough that i don't find myself wishing for things, nor feeling like i'm cursing my family members or friends by suggesting it to them.
<kroson> wxl: wonderful, thank you :)
<wxl> kroson: also better use of system resources; it can work where xfce can't (on old or limited hardware)
<wxl> i don't dislike xfce, though
<wxl> i have stronger and less complimentary feelings about unity, but i digress
<kroson> wxl: may i also know your problems with xfce?
<wxl> i don't have problems with it per se
<wxl> i just have found on limited hardware, it doens't do as good of a job
<wxl> it's got some extra fanciness, which i don't need
<wxl> lxde is like goldilocks and the three bears: just right
<NotLarry> I can not get my video to play full screen with Gnome mplayer, lubuntu 12.04, kernel 3.2.0-31-generic with an acer one AO751h (gma500_gfx).
<NotLarry> I swear this was working. Lent my kid my netbook and he put windows 7 on it, I reinstall lubuntu and it no workie
<wxl> what exactly happens?
<wxl> NotLarry: ↑
<NotLarry> with nothing selected in Video Output  I get a regular window where the video plays.  Fullscreening it leaves the same video size playing with a black fullscreen behind it (an artifact may remain int he background)
<NotLarry> Doubleing the screen size leaves it the same size
<NotLarry> Actually if I turn off Video Harware support I can get a full screen but of course, software driven (crawled).
<wxl> so the size of the video never changes
<wxl> i have 12.04 and i don't have this problem at all
<wxl> but i don't have that hardware
<NotLarry>  Not while hardware support is on in preferences
<wxl> Your video output may be set to x11. Change the video output in mplayer preferences to xv. ???
<wxl> i see another reference that suggests x11 (opengl) and not x11 (shm)
<wxl> i see another reference specific to the hardware suggesting adding -va vaapi -vo vaapi to command line switches
<wxl> NotLarry: let me know if that gets you anywhere
<NotLarry> command line options for mplayer
<wxl> you should be able to tweak that in gnome-mplayer preferences
<wxl> remember it's only a front end
<wxl> Edit → Preferences → MPlayer → Extra Options to MPlayer
<wxl> it also looks like an option in output too
<wxl> at least in 12.10
<NotLarry> Strange.
<wxl> ?
<NotLarry> sorry, talking to myself out loud:)
<wxl> but did it work? :)
<NotLarry> oh, no, not yet.
<NotLarry> reading mplayer man page
<wxl> ah
<wxl> i suspect the issue has something to do with that hardware
<wxl> it's quite possible that some always-used or default option has changed either between lubuntu versions or gnome-mplayer versions
<NotLarry> Yeah, I could swear this is the same lubuntu I had installed.
<wxl> but gnome-mplayer versions could have changed
<NotLarry> could be.
<wxl> there has been at least one update http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/precise/universe/base/gnome-mplayer
#lubuntu 2012-09-29
<PH5> hey, when i use chromium to go on youtube it says missing plug-in where the video is suppose to be.... need help?
<kanliot> did you install lubuntu-restricted-extras?
<kanliot> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<PH5> no
<kanliot> you can also install chrome if you like that better
<kanliot> chromium has been crashy lately
<PH5> oh alright thanks
<kanliot> !chrome
<PH5> will do
<PH5> can ubuntu one work with lubuntu?
<kanliot> yeah but it has this keylogin thing when you boot
<kanliot> doesn't work well IMHO
<kanliot> i've filed a bug
<IboS> kanliot: any link ?
<PH5> oh so how do you run it
<IboS> to the bug report
<PH5> alright so have one or two bugs
<kanliot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1034108
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1034108 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Lubuntu, won't take system password, always prompts for keyring" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<kanliot> ph5 please be more specific. thanks!
<kanliot> something i said?
<kanliot> i suppose it's possible
<tweak-daddy> hi. I am looking for the links to install a winnowed version of Lubuntu on a machine with memory constraints. Ideally, I would like to find a 64-bit version using LXDE.
<bioterror> what?
<bioterror> what's winnowed version?
<bioterror> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/lubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<tweak-daddy> bioterror, a winnowed down version would be a lighter version than standard installation.
<Unit193> So, mini.iso plus lubuntu-core.
<bioterror> you want lighter version of lubuntu?
<bioterror> Unit193, it just doesnt make it any lighter. it just misses couple of programs
<tweak-daddy> Unit193: yes, something along those lines.
<Unit193> bioterror: Yep, I now.
<Unit193> +k
<tweak-daddy> is there a way to install the program on machines with very tight RAM constraints?
<tweak-daddy> where is a link to what you mentioned, Unit193?
<Unit193> Duane was?
<Unit193> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tweak-daddy> thank you, ubottu
<wxl> tweak-daddy: i can offer you some other advise, perhaps
<wxl> or additional i should say
<wxl> focus on the following meta packages: ubuntu-standard/ubuntu-minimal
<wxl> that is the core linux of every canonical distro
<wxl> no gui
<tweak-daddy> i am open to advice. thank you, wxl
<wxl> at that point, you can add as many or as few lubuntu items as you want
<wxl> see here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/DocumentationHelp/MinimalInstall
<wxl> lubuntu-core will get you a pretty basic system without really any apps
<wxl> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/lubuntu.precise/core
<wxl> that will get you a functioning gui
<Unit193> Though does it have a dm?
<wxl> lightdm, yep
<wxl> as for lxde you get lxpanel, lxsession, openbox, and pcmanfm
<Unit193> Yeah, figured maybe I should click the seed link. :P
<wxl> then if you want a little more you can do --no-install-recommends lubuntu-desktop
<wxl> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/seeds/lubuntu.precise/desktop (everything not in the paranthesis)
<wxl> which for lxde gets you lxterminal, x11-utils, leafpad, lxlauncher
<wxl> or you can use this as a basis to pick and choose only the apps you want
<wxl> hope that helps tweak-daddy
<bioterror> but what does this all above to have to do with low RAM usage as most of that stuff is related to software that is installed
<bioterror> I could say it's easier to install lubuntu-desktop and remove what ever you dont need
<tweak-daddy> that will give me plenty to look at for now, wx1. gracias.
<wxl> well bioterror gvfs is something that's using some ram that comes with desktop and not core
<bioterror> than start pulling in all the xrandr  stuff
<wxl> as an example
<bioterror> but the thing that's most funny is that he wants to run 64bit system that uses more ram than 32bit and talks about low ram usage
<bioterror> well
<wxl> i mean if you want low ram usage you install ncurses and tmux and call it a gui XD
<tweak-daddy> bioterror, i intend to install this on two different machines. the low RAM issue is on one of them, the other 64-bit one is for a VM.
<Unit193> wxl: Spelled "screen" wrong.
<wxl> Unit193: don't make me kick you. :)
<bioterror> go on, kick
<tweak-daddy> anyway, with these links I should be good to go.  The low RAM machine has 512 MB and the first time I tried the regular installation of Lubuntu, it failed to complete.
<Unit193> Try alternate, though desktop worked fine in my 512.
<wxl> 512 should be more than sufficient even for desktop
<tweak-daddy> i will do that, Unit193. it is downloading as we speak. looks like the server is running 512 MB too, judging from the speed of its download.  :)
<wxl> i've run 256 before without too much pain
<bioterror> wxl, s/tmux/twin ;)
<wxl> hah
<bioterror> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twin_%28windowing_system%29
<wxl> s/twin/ratpoison/ XD
<bioterror> ratpoison is X11
<wxl> true, but much better name
<tweak-daddy> will the alternate installation program have the ability to overwrite an existing Linux installion and replace the Grub too?
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've made a question in launchpad answers: https://answers.launchpad.net/lubuntu
<cristian_c> But maybe the category is wrong: 	Lubuntu default settings
<cristian_c> What category can I change with?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
 * wxl wonders if anyone actually checks those
<wxl> i know i don't!
<cristian_c> 	206269	Changing the audio mixer in Lubuntu	2012-08-19	cristian	Lubuntu default settings	 —	Open
<wxl> a url works, too
<cristian_c> https://answers.launchpad.net/lubuntu-default-settings/+question/206269
<cristian_c> wxl, any ideas? :)
<wxl> why don't you talk to the developer you spoke to?
<cristian_c> wxl, he doesnì't join the forum anymore
<cristian_c> *doesn't
<wxl> who is it?
<cristian_c> stephen smally
<cristian_c> or launchpad
<wxl> looks like he's active to me https://launchpad.net/~stephen-smally/+karma
<TheLordOfTime> he might just not check the questions
<wxl> like i said, i don't think anyone does XD
<TheLordOfTime> you have to be subscribed to questions to get notifications about em for a given package
<TheLordOfTime> i know i don't check any questions for anything, even bug related, unless it ends up in an IRC channel i'm in and its relevant to my roles :P
<cristian_c> TheLordOfTime, I've asked the question in Lubuntu default settings category
<TheLordOfTime> doesn't mean jack
<cristian_c> but I think it is wrong for my question
<bioterror> use mailing list
<bioterror> where the developers talk
<wxl> yeah i'd agree with that notion too if you want to get to devs in general
<cristian_c> the devs mailing list, bioterror?
<bioterror> and you're late
<wxl> frankly, as someone who uses his machine for broadcasting, mixing, producing and listening to music, i have no need for anything beyond alsamixer
<bioterror> as the 12.10 apps has been frozen for months :D
<TheLordOfTime> mhm
<bioterror> but soon they will open discussion for the 13.04
<cristian_c> Can I write to that list though I'm not a developer, bioterror? :)
<bioterror> probably
<bioterror> been a while since I read any lists
<cristian_c> ok
<cristian_c> thanks for the answers
<Sailor_Moon> hello :)
<Sailor_Moon> is any version of lubuntu with good working with only 200 mb RAM?
<Sailor_Moon> is anybody here?
<wxl> Sailor_Moon: i'd say 256 is pretty much an absolute minimum
<wxl> anywho, night all
<Sailor_Moon> :(
<Sailor_Moon> thanks; good night!
<kanliot> Sailor_Moon, if you have an hour to install lubuntu with the alternate cd, you might try it on 200MB
<bioterror> where do people get these computers with 200MB of RAM :-)
<kanliot> fell off the back of a conestoga wagon, during a journey on the oregon trail
<bioterror> I have a problem with my RAM sticks
<bioterror> I have four 1GB DDR3 sticks and they are problem waste for me, and no one wants them :D
<bioterror> 1GB = waste of ram socket
<kanliot> yeah i could go from 8 to 10
<bioterror> btw. they have specsed DDR4 ;)
<bioterror> http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9231684/New_DDR4_spec_sets_stage_for_new_DRAM_in_computers
<kanliot> ddr 2 didn't last long
<bioterror> no it did not
<kanliot> i could use more than 4GB in my server
<bioterror> I have two desktop that's running with 8GB
<bioterror> both are DDR3 1333MHz
<kanliot> i was sure i'd get more than 2% speed going to ddr3 2133
<kanliot> but i didnt
<zorgborg> hi guys, what happens if I remove grub (didnt install lubuntu with the alt-cd, but it seems I still have grub packages, even though i just get a blank screen when th OS loads)?
<icallitvera> grub is basically what makes the computer boot
<zorgborg> so everyone using linux has grub installed? how do i make the grub bootloader prompt appear at boot?
<zorgborg> i thought grub was only necessary for selecting between 2 or more diff OS's
<IboS> iirc it's tab at selction screen
<icallitvera> it might be shift
<icallitvera> and i think grub or other bootloader is always necessary even if it's only one OS
<zorgborg> icallitvera: kk i think my grub selection screen doesnt appear cos the 'waiting time' is set to 0
<icallitvera> yeah that might do it, i set it like that cause i just have one OS
<zorgborg> icallitvera: yer and theres something about grub may cause a blank or corrupt screen on some PCI's or something, which is fair enough as long as i get log in screen eventually
<under> Hi. I just installed lubuntu on my netbook but I have an issue. When I lower the screen, the netbook doesnt go in standby
<holstein> under: i would check the power settings.. iirc there are settings for on battery and on power
<under> thanks
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> does anyone know what ipad and iphone uses to stream flash?
<silverarrow> there is no flash for ipad I think
<Myrtti> mmmm why are you asking?
<silverarrow> because I thought it was interesting
<silverarrow> I am on ppc and don`t have flash
<Myrtti> gnash etc.
<silverarrow> no, gnash doesn`t work
<silverarrow> it can`t handle encrypted copyright streams
<silverarrow> however there is an app for ipad that works
<netrick> i have a problem with PCManFM. When i set view to list it works fine untill i close PCManFM. after next run, the view is set on "icons" again, so pcmanfm doesnt remember view settings... im using lubuntu 12.04, is there any way to permanently change view settings?
<netrick> nvm, its in preferences xD
<silverarrow> a bit late
<Matyas> Hi, not sure if this is the best forum for this, but I just want to say thank you. I've just switched from Ubuntu (Unity) to Lubuntu daily. And Lubuntu seems like the real Linux experience. Simple, fast, but really sleak with the nice icons and theme.
<wxl> this works but you can always put it in the mailing list Matyas
<wxl> thanks btw ;)
<PH5> hey, what can i use to record desktop videos?
<silverarrow> record?
<silverarrow> a camera?
<silverarrow> should detect auto with a bit of luck
<psichas> PH5, yum apt-cache search record
<wxl> psichas: yum? :)
 * wxl shakes his head
<silverarrow> lol
<wxl> anywho xvidcap, byzanz, recordmydesktop, istanbul would have been good options
<silverarrow> VLC records
<silverarrow> I have used it even on ppc
<silverarrow> he might be back
<silverarrow> or she
<wxl> i'm assuming he wanted a screen recorder
<wxl> maybe he wanted a video capture
<silverarrow> yeah
<silverarrow> you were probably right though
<PH5> hey, what can i use to record desktop videos?
<silverarrow> hi
<wxl> xvidcap, byzanz, recordmydesktop, istanbul
<PH5> which is the best?
<wxl> assuming you want to record what you're doing
<PH5> yes
<wxl> "best" is difficult to answer
<PH5> the better one
<wxl> i'd suggest trying them all and see what YOU like the best
<PH5> oh so can i type in the terminal
<wxl> i hope so, for your sake
<PH5> why is that
<wxl> cuz otherwise, you won't be able to do all sorts of fun things
<wxl> asciiportal, for example
<PH5> oh
<PH5> so i got recordmydesktop BUT its not in the menu
<PH5> (laughing)
<PH5> with xvidcap not getting any sound
<silverarrow> it is all terminal maneuvered ?
<silverarrow> I can never get alsamixer to turn up
<silverarrow> even with the GUI part installed
<silverarrow> still only  works in terminal
#lubuntu 2012-09-30
<mih1406> I have submitted my feature request for Ubuntu One, I believe it is a great addition to Ubuntu One's future!! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1058900
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1058900 in Ubuntu One Client "Sync application preferences and/or data" [Undecided,New]
<bennylb0> Is there anyone else on here using lubuntu with high spec hardware because of it's superior response and power efficiency compared to gnome or kde?
<silverarrow> hi
<silverarrow> there are a few who prefer the lxde desktop
<silverarrow> it does have it`s share of things that needs attention
<silverarrow> it is rather good now
<bennylb0> I've just switched from using openbox standalone. I think lxde desktop with openbox window manager is a better package.
<silverarrow> ubuntu has been very sluggish on some systems
<silverarrow> I often suspect bad graphic drivers
<silverarrow> which luckily is manageable these days
<laite> Hi, where I could find up-to-date info about removing Nvidia binary driver and installing nouveau instead
<holstein> laite: just dont install the nvidia one, and it wont be there
<holstein> laite: its also easy, assuming you have a custom xorg.conf generated by installing the nvidia proprietary driver, to go in the config file and change the specified driver to whatever.. nv, vesa..
<balsaq> #freenode
<leszek> hi
 * djazz just switched to Lubuntu! yay
<djazz> where can i see the lubuntu release schedule? or is there one?
<djazz> for 12.10
<djazz> ah http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/quantal/
<djazz> well, some isos
<wtommy55> I'm having trouble booting my Lubuntu installation. After I chose which OS to use the screen goes black and no loading screen appears.
<silverarrow> you are dual booting?
<wtommy55> yea
<wtommy55> Windows 7, Lubuntu, Ubuntu
<taoseeker> how much HD space do you need to keep free?
<wxl> taoseeker: i think you can get by with 8gb for an install. if you mean how much you NEED after, technically none. but swap's really useful. this is why the installer usually takes care of allocating some of the hd for swap to begin.
<taoseeker> thanks
<taoseeker> lately have have let lubuntu take over the whole hd
<taoseeker> the hd is only 60 gb
<wxl> well i have too but that's not lubuntu's fault
<taoseeker> and I don`t store much there, except a few written documents
<wxl> more has to do with my addition to free music and software
<wxl> but lubuntu shouldn't take up much even with a bunch of software installed
<holstein> text docs are small... 60gb is actually quite a bit of space for a standard destop
<wxl> 50gb of applications? extremely unlikely
<taoseeker> my hp hs 320 gb
<taoseeker> I should partition it
<wxl> you should try xdiskusage
<taoseeker> oh, it is 500
<wxl> my biggest directories are music, trash and chromium caches :/
<wxl> that's all in home
<wxl> even still i'm only using 8gb and the largest non-home directory is usr at 2.5gb
<taoseeker> lol
<taoseeker> typical with trash
<taoseeker> we need to empty it
<taoseeker> I should toss out two computers really
<wxl> send  ''em to me
<taoseeker> not just hd trash
<taoseeker> do you need more than two?
<wxl> for testing sure
<taoseeker> you are right, it is handy
#lubuntu 2013-09-23
<genoobie> hey all
<genoobie> trying to install b43 bw43 fwcutter without usb
<genoobie> I mean without internet
<genoobie> so I can't apt-get
<phillw> genoobie: didn't you get the off-line link from unit earlier today?
<genoobie> yes
<genoobie> but that's for 12.04
<genoobie> I don't think the same applies to 13.04
<genoobie> and under /cdrom/pool/main there's no "b"
<genoobie> phillw: any tips?
<phillw> genoobie: I've only ever added b43 with ethernet plugged in... please give me a few (as in 10 -15 minutes) to have a dig around for you.
<genoobie> I'll keep digging too
<phillw> genoobie: having had a quick look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2090138 getting said computer plugged into an ethernet link is by far the least painful method.
<genoobie> yeah, I've found the b43-firmware extractor
<genoobie> and I've got the b43 firmware
<genoobie> I'll just put in the "b" directory
<genoobie> and follow the directions from there
<phillw> If you cannot, then I'd suggest following that thread and asking. You will not be the 1st person to have faced this and asking will really speed things up for you.
<phillw> good, it's not our fault that we can have it on the live cd and not ship it when installing. It's their stupid licence.
<genoobie> understood
<genoobie> I hope the pkg dependencies are all there...
<genoobie> libc6, etc
<phillw> they are on the liveCD, one of the craziest things I see is when finishing off an install, you can see it deleting the broadcom com stuff. :: SIGH ::
<phillw> genoobie: I've got to head for bed. Please do leave how you get on / if there are still issues. one of the support people will answer within 24 hours.
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> using this link
<genoobie> http://askubuntu.com/questions/304900/how-do-i-install-my-wireless-card-driver-offline
<genoobie> do you have to sudo dkpg?
<phillw> genoobie: yes, dpkg requires sudo before it... If you have just issued the command issue
<phillw> sudo !!
<phillw> to repeat the command with sudo at the start... I'm osrry that I will not be around for the remainder of your issue.
<phillw> *sorry*
<genoobie> I'm stuck
<loobuntu> Hallo, I'm wondering, since I'm using a seperate /home partition, how big should the os part be? I'm going to install a lot of stuff like blender/vbox/libre/wine/-dev things... 40GB good? or should I go bigger, hmmm
<genoobie> bb in a bit
<loobuntu> oh rage, pidgin actually closed when i hit x instead of going to tray
<ianorlin> of how big a drive?
<loobuntu> I have a 500GB drive and I'd like as much as possible for /home, I know ubuntu can fit in 4GB stock, but after you install a lot that can blow up.
<phillw> loobuntu: I'd suggest 10 GB for /
<phillw> /dev/sda4       9.0G  5.4G  3.1G  64% /
<phillw> that is my / partition and I do a lot of testing.
<phillw> 9.0G avaialbe, 5.4 G free, 3.1 G being used.... As 10 GB is so small a percentage of 500GB, go for allocating that .02 % :D
<loobuntu> I think I'll go for 30GB which is huge just so I can have a complete backup image of / stored in /...
<loobuntu> I wish pidgin was more like quassel for irc so I could have 1 program fewer running...
<phillw> loobuntu: as you wish, but 10GB is plenty. consider having a separate /home as a start of the journey... when you learn about LVM, it will open up a whole new world.
<loobuntu> lubuntu reminds me of chromeos... which is funny since you switched to firefox... perhaps a red theme is in order now :P
<phillw> loobuntu: lubuntu is a bit of a mix... it is cutting edge, but requires that it will run on old kit. This does mean that it runs like the wind on new kit. I loved it when I 1st got involved in 10.04, it is still my favourite.
<loobuntu> I'm thinking of switiching from xubuntu, which is kinda slow moving... kinda... very
<loobuntu> I cna't telll the difference between hardy and saucy xubuntu lol
<phillw> the xubuntu people are also fantastic, we all born of the same family. I always ask people to try the family and then decide which suits them the best.
<loobuntu> Do the lubuntu devs intentionally develop on limited hardware to force themselves to keep minimal? I kinda do that on software development, I cap cpu and ram so I can run fast on little
<loobuntu> Kubuntu > lubuntu = xubuntu > ubuntu
<loobuntu> :P
<loobuntu> Although kubuntu is huge and breaks sometimes...
<ianorlin> you cna install other irc clients with apt-get or lsc or synaptic
<phillw> to a degree, yes. I used to write Qbasic with CDOS on a 286 processor so that when it went to 386 with multiple users, it would run fast... always stood me in good stead, and with every decision made for lxde such resources have to be taken into account.
<loobuntu> Nowadays there's KVM, fire up a little one with various specs to see how things run. :)
<loobuntu> Virtualbox really popular but sometimes buggy
<phillw> kvm has issues! I use both
<loobuntu> My servers use KVM... if they had issues I'd be in trouble
<phillw> loobuntu: then do not accept the default video driver, you will get in trouble.
<loobuntu> OI I found a bug... I can alt drag everything normally except for minesweeper, what an evil program
<loobuntu> Hmm, I can't alt drag any of the games, I wonder what's doing that... game capping input of the alt key, or lxde
<phillw> cirrus has a problem, https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=58574 (ubuntu bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1080674 )
<loobuntu> solitaire works, it has a window border too
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 58574 in Driver/cirrus "pixmap regression with cirrus graphics driver" [Normal,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1080674 in cairo "[QEMU] Corrupted desktop screen for raring desktop installation in QEMU guest (Cirrus graphics). Affects KVM but not VBox." [Medium,Confirmed]
<loobuntu> Oh lame, I'll have to change that before i try things on kvm
<phillw> Yup, just a heads up.... I use VMVGA, just set it as you install.
<loobuntu> I wonder if my IRL cirrus PCI card from... 92 or something, works lol
<phillw> it was one of several hits that were taken. I did get a cherry pick from red-hat for another bug issue. This one is out of our hands at this moment.
<phillw> by the way, loobuntu these discussions are best carried out on #lubuntu-offtopic as they are not directly related to the lubuntu release. Thanks.
<genoobie> hey all
<genoobie> anyone here?
<ianorlin> yes
<ianorlin> still the broadcom problem?
<manik_> hello
<manik_> can somebody help me, I want to switch back from openbox to default after rebooting
<bioterror> what's default?
<manik_> Lubuntu's lxde
<manik_> Want to get that login window where we get to choose, I guess.
<pepee> manik_, to choose the desktop environment?
<pepee> lightdm?
<philipballew> I want to add keymapping to Banshee so i can play pause the song when the app is minimized.  How can I turn my function keys into multimedia keys?
<speckmade> trying to install from CD here
<phillw> speckmade: have you run the self test on the CD?
<speckmade> the live system has /dev/sda5 mounted under /cdrom and refuses to let it go
<speckmade> oh - gonna do that, of course.
<speckmade> but I wouldn't think it can come from damaged disc.
<speckmade> /dev/sda5 is where I want to have /
<speckmade> there's already an older version of Ubuntu on /dev/sda5
<phillw> speckmade: *always* do the self test on the CD. Then we all know we have a good image.
<speckmade> sure. just a minute.
<speckmade> seems like hitting "check disc for errors" just gives me the boot animation forever
<speckmade> the disc doesn't get accessed and spins down after a short while.
<phillw> speckmade: my 1st thought therefore is that the disc is not 'good'.
<phillw> do you have the ISO on hard-disk?
<speckmade> I successfully installed from that very disc just two days ago...
<speckmade> think so.
<speckmade> checked the MD5 against the website
<phillw> a disc can get damaged, also no two CD-Drives are quite the same....
<phillw> Data CD's are for more 'picky' than audio ones are.
<speckmade> sure - but such behaviour? what chance is there for something like that happening just from some randomness?
<phillw> does the new computer that you want to install on have a working operating system that you can boot into?
<speckmade> yes.
<speckmade> the one I want to replace, for instance.
<phillw> speckmade: fortunately very rare, but it does happen. that is why the 1st thing I wanted you to do was to confirm the CD is being read by the computer okay.
<phillw> okies, boot into that system and let me know what version / arch you are using for the install so I can do the maths to give you the manual command to check the cD
<speckmade> machine is 32 bit
<phillw> what link did you get the ISO from?
<speckmade> installed is (l)Ubuntu quantal
<phillw> the one on the CD :)
<speckmade> that one, I think: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/13.04/release/lubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<speckmade> yeah - 13.04
<phillw> speckmade: great, give me a few mins to do the maths.
<phillw> speckmade: is 486d94f51b42b401ab72ca8fcedb2e97  lubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso
<phillw>  the md5sum you expected?
<phillw> if that is the ISO and expected md5sum, I've done the maths so you can manually test the CD from a working machine.
<speckmade> yes
<phillw> okies, pop the cd in. if pcmanfm opens it up, cancel that. Then open up a terminal session (LXTerminal)
<phillw> dd if=/dev/cdrom bs=2048 count=351744 | md5sum
<speckmade> sure
<speckmade> /dev/cdrom is not there, it's on /dev/sr0
<speckmade> runnning...
<phillw> that will force a read of the cdrom and spit out the md5sum. If it is not 486d94f51b42b401ab72ca8fcedb2e97 then the CD is no use on that computer
<phillw> okies, it's usually /dev/cdrom. but where ever the cd mounts is okay :)
<phillw> the blocksize of 2048 is the fastest that I  was told to use... using the default of blocksize=1 can take well over an hour!
<speckmade> 486d94f51b42b401ab72ca8fcedb2e97
<phillw> that looks good to me :)
<speckmade> everything else would've been the easier diagnosis, eh?..
<phillw> speckmade: in some ways, but having a good CD counts the most :)
<speckmade> other things about the machine here:
<phillw> I am assuming that you are familiar with partitions. Can you let tell me what size the /dev/sda5 partition is.
<speckmade> harddisk might be getting old (SMART says it's good overall, but read error counter increases every minute - otherwise nothing wrong.)
<phillw> from terminal...
<phillw> df -h
<phillw> I'd actually suggest using alterante image, but we can do this with desktop
<speckmade> 185 GB
<speckmade> sda5
<phillw> do you need all that?!!! 10GB is enough for / and then use the remainder for /home :)
<phillw> but, we'll go with that. what partition has your swap area?
<speckmade> and then - there is random freezes and reboots sometimes... - maybe something wrong with the thermal grease.
<speckmade> just a moment...
<phillw> speckmade: sudo fdisk -l
<speckmade> I either remember wrong things or the live system (13.04) told me the other one was sda5 ...
<speckmade> well - it's like that:
<speckmade> partition 1: 1.2 GiB swap
<speckmade> 2: 1.2 GiB ext4 for a live system - irrelevant here.
<speckmade> then extended partition
<phillw> look for the partition that says "82  Linux swap / Solaris
<phillw> " at the end of the line
<speckmade> with two sub-partitions
<phillw> live does not format up a swap partition, it will be there from the exisiting system.
<speckmade> gnome-disks says there's first /dev/sda6 - that's root.
<speckmade> and then there's the 185 GiB for /home
<phillw> speckmade: from terminal, please issue the command
<phillw> sudo fdisk -l
<phillw> enter your password and look for where 82  Linux swap / Solaris is
<speckmade> /dev/sda1   *        2048     2439167     1218560   82  Linux Swap / Solaris
<phillw> Hmm, well I've never seen swap on the 1st primary partition before... but if that is what it says, it is not lying!
<speckmade> so according to gnome-disks it's actually sda6 where I want to format and install
<speckmade> yeah - my selfmade chaos.
<speckmade> went well so far.
<speckmade> thought I put it there because it's where the disk is fastest
<phillw> swap usually lives on /dev/sda5 ... but each to themself :D
<speckmade> root on extended was also fine so far.
<phillw> okies, well me know where swap is... are you 100% sure where you want to install lubuntu? Once committed, there is no going back,
<phillw> sad5 or sda6 ?
<speckmade> root on the 12 GiB partition, /home on the 185
<phillw> which are which... write them down!
<speckmade> fdisk and gnome-disks agree that the big one is 5 and the 12 GiB one is 6 ...
<speckmade> I just think I remember something else from the live system the minute ago...
<phillw> okies, I take it that you do not want to re-format /home and lose all the data on there?
<speckmade> I don't want to format /home , of course.
<speckmade> yes.
<phillw> then when we manually apply the partitions, ensure the "format me" box does not have a 'X' in it!
<speckmade> I surely did so!.. :-)
<speckmade> but then it thought that the CD was sitting where I wanted to format for the root dir...
<speckmade> I wonder if i should file a bug somewhere - but so far I don't understand what's happening.
<phillw> speckmade: let me just set up a precise VM so I can follow the sequence...
<speckmade> My next idea would be installing from the internet with the mini.iso via Unetbootin.
<speckmade> dunno what you have in mind...
<speckmade> but I also like to understand what is happening with the live system
<speckmade> and whether I could give interesting bug reports...
<speckmade> If you wanna try something else I'll do it gladly, I think.
<speckmade> (It's also fun to learn other things... :-) )
<phillw> I'm just scrambling up a VM with precise installer.
<phillw> I've not actually used it with desktop for a while...
<speckmade> I'd be installing raring...
<phillw> which one do you want to install?
<speckmade> raring
<phillw> okies... a couple of moments while I se-set :)
<speckmade> isn't it raring?..
<speckmade> 13.04
<phillw> yes, I'm running saucy. but I'll kick one in
<speckmade> yes, 13.04 - Raring Ringtail
<speckmade> that'd be 13.10?
<phillw> that's good, I still have a desktop raring system here :)
<speckmade> also thought about beta testing - but that one is kinda for productive use.
<speckmade> though the new software in 13.04 makes my life easier - so no LTS.
<phillw> speckmade: okies, the VM is just firing up... Can you boot with your CD and let's see how we get on.
<speckmade> sure.
<speckmade> so - we want the live system - not "install lubuntu"?
<phillw> as you want to install.... choose that one :)
<speckmade> oh - guess what it does?
<speckmade> it really boots - from harddisk - somehow!
<speckmade> that's why it has sda5 as /cdrom .
<phillw> sda5 cannot be cdrom!
<phillw> well, not unless you've been doing crazy things under /dev
<speckmade> yes - but it is treating it as if the cdrom was there.
<speckmade> CD is not spinning
<speckmade> harddisk is making noises
<speckmade> it's taking ages to boot - just like it usually does when booting from CD
<speckmade> and now there is the desktop
<phillw> check your BIOS and ensure you have not accidently demoted CD drive to below hard disk in the priorites.
<speckmade> but definately not the one from the 12.10 on the harddisk
<speckmade> I get the boot menu from CD, you know...
<speckmade> select german language
<speckmade> and then "Try lubuntu without installing"
<phillw> choose that one...
<speckmade> or "install lubuntu" - to a similar effect.
<speckmade> did so
<speckmade> now I have a desktop booted
<phillw> top left of the screen will be the option to install lubuntu
<speckmade> all with the Ubiquity "install" button
<speckmade> yes
<speckmade> still it has booted from sda somehow
<phillw> how much RAM do you have?
<speckmade> 1 GiB
<speckmade> mount says:
<speckmade> /dev/sda6 on /cdrom
<speckmade> you say there is usually swap back there? maybe it's looking for useable swap on the HD and ends up finding Ubuntu and booting from there somehow?..
<speckmade> that's so weird...
<phillw> open up the browser and listen for cd activity
<phillw> nvm
<speckmade> /dev/sr0 - the actual CD drive - is mounted under /media/lubuntu/Lubuntu
<phillw> do you have the Installation Type window on the machine?
<phillw> brb, boot the CD and go into 'Try Lubuntu' so we are both on the same screen.
<speckmade> what do you mean - the "overwrite Ubuntu", "overwrite everything, "something else" thing?
<phillw> something else :D
<phillw> As we are doing something else....
<speckmade> that's where I am. I cuold start Ubiquity now.
<speckmade> yes - gonna go there.
<phillw> you are already running ubiquity.... :D
<speckmade> I just think I already know the effect...
<phillw> Well, let us set it up as per what you have notes for...
<speckmade> no - now I am.
<speckmade> so here I am right after the "something else" in the partitioning step.
<phillw> okies, you should now see a list of all the partitons.
<speckmade> it's suggesting sdb for bootloader o.O
<speckmade> sure.
<speckmade> everything like fdisk told.
<speckmade> and the gnome-thingy
<speckmade> so now I'd select sda6, hit "change"
<speckmade> select "format", use as ext4 on /
<phillw> So, click on /dev/sda6 hit change, set it to be /home and set it as not to be formatted :D
<speckmade> then have sda5 as ext4 on /home - without formatting
<speckmade> the other way round.
<phillw> (17:13:16) speckmade: fdisk and gnome-disks agree that the big one is 5 and the 12 GiB one is 6 ...
<phillw> go check your own notes.....
<phillw> oops, yeah. sda5 is home!
<phillw> sda6 is to /
<phillw> (select format)
<phillw> and sda1 is swap (select format)
<speckmade> yes - that's what I tried to do already.
<phillw> then apply all the changes
<speckmade> so now I hit "install" (german here - so dunno what you see exactly)
<phillw> Yup, Install now ...
<speckmade> now there's this unavoidable message popping up: "unable to unmount" or so.
<phillw> Grrr, I've had this before.
<speckmade> "has to perform changes to partition tables"
<speckmade> "following mount points .. unable to unmount: /cdrom"
<speckmade> "please close all..."
<speckmade> "want to try again?"
<speckmade> can't close that blocking program, obviously - because strangely it happens to be the live system...
<speckmade> how come it boots from HD here?
<speckmade> what's it actually doing, exactly?.. o.O
<speckmade> I guess the mini.iso method should work - but - just what is happening here?..
<speckmade> what did you have before?
<speckmade> the thing I'm telling you about?
<speckmade> are there interesting parallels to discover that could tell why it happens?
<speckmade> could it be an interesting report for somebody?
<phillw> speckmade: not 100% sure... I'm an alternate install person. I was hoping a desktop person would have arrived. 32 bit alternate can be grabbed from http://phillw.net/isos/lubuntu/raring/release/
<speckmade> yeah - would be pretty much the same thing as my mini.iso method.
<phillw> it seems a crazy it happens and then does not bug. It is known about, and has been reported. Just trying to get it to repeat is a pain.
<speckmade> so I could be useful for somebody?
<phillw> alternate is faster as it has the stuff you need already there.
<speckmade> so far I can reliably reproduce it.
<speckmade> yes - but I need to download anyways and with the mini.iso I don't have to get and waste another cd.
<speckmade> can you give me hints on where to find such a bug report?
<phillw> Once we get the final beta out of the way (Thursday) do give me a dig in the ribs. I'll ask for what the bug number is. It does seem a ubiquity issue, but for raring it is not tooo likely that it will be SRU'd as it only has 4 months left  to live.
<ianorlin> this may be good for one of the people that has this problem to try and see if it happens with saucy
<phillw> ianorlin: you took the words out of my mouth :D
<speckmade> so I'll  I try with 13.10 beta and see if it's till there.
<speckmade> so now I install with mini.iso and hope it doesn't interfere with being able to reproduce the thing later..?
<phillw> speckmade: that'd be really good, if you could.
<speckmade> lovely. :-)
<speckmade> It's nice spending time on such shit, if you get the impression that you are helping to resolve it once an for all. :-)
<speckmade> I want to go to Norway soon - but I'll see what I can do.
<phillw> speckmade: you can get more details of lubuntu testers at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing Feel free to join the mailing list, I'll approve you as soon as I see the request.
<speckmade> so - thanks for the time so far.
<speckmade> oh - me and email...
<speckmade> :-/
<phillw> speckmade: just as a very minor nag... please do be cautious of colourful language. this channel is fully logged and as it can also be accessed by young people, we are asked not to use words that could offend their parents... Yeah, I know the kids swear worse than that - But rules is rules :)
<speckmade> oh.
<speckmade> I've been watching some outh Park lately...
<speckmade> oh!:
<speckmade> "Unetbootin is presently installed. Remove existing version?"
<speckmade> maybe it has to do with that!
<speckmade> gonna check...
<speckmade> indeed
 * ianorlin might try and reproduce this
<speckmade> now it boots from the CD
<speckmade> ianorlin: where you able to follow? You know Unetbootin and what "Unetbootin is installed" means in this context?
<speckmade> yeah. now Ubiquity is working as expected. My system is nearly there...
<phillw> speckmade: to every odd thing that happens, there is... eventually.. an answr :)
<pedrin2> hi, please i need help with driver wifi
<pedrin2> i can't run internet with netbook packard bell easynote n65
<pedrin2> i download this archive's: compat-wireless-2012-05-10
<pedrin2> but i don't know why not make driver (sorry i don' speak English))
<pedrin2> can any help me?
<pedrin2> i try with madwifi
<ianorlin> hmm wierd problem hitting reboot on a 64 bit raring live cd doesn't work
<ianorlin> but it booted to live fine
 * ianorlin still has an installed version though
<phillw> ianorlin: that is a known bug for saucy, was not aware it could affect raring...
<phillw> ianorlin: can you post up uname -a for your kernel.
<ianorlin> on the livecd?
<ianorlin> that didn't reboot right
<Unit193> phillw: Install systemd-shim, logout issue fixed.
<ianorlin> this is only on the livecd not the installed version
<ianorlin> linux 3.8.0-19 #29 ubuntu Wed apl 17th x86-64 x86-64 x86-64 Gnu/Linux
<ianorlin> the one on the live cd
<kristal_> Antone notice a lot of qt apps don't show up when launched from the menu in 13.10
<kristal> Man that's weird, some kde apps don't launch from the menu, but from terminal, no problem... hmm
<phillw> kristal: lubuntu 13.10 is not Qt compliant yet. Most of the work will be done for 14.04 via lxde
<phillw> kristal: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXDE-Qt
<kristal> Well everything works, but whcn launched from the menu, the winodw doesn't show up, but it does launched from term
<kristal> It's like the launcher itself has a bug
<phillw> kristal: maybe the launcher has not yet been told "about" Qt. There was only so much that could be done in time for 13.10
<Unit193> kristal: What'e the Exec line?
<kristal> where does the menu store it's entries, i assume it isn't the default debian ones
<Unit193> /usr/share/applications/
<kristal> I bet kde things will launch jsut fine if fire off differently
<Unit193> Sure, it's just a program, should work fine.
<kristal> so /usr/share/applications is just shortcuts and the kde apps launch from there just fine, hmm, but not the menu
<kristal> how do i get stdio from the lxde menu so I can see i it's giving errors
<Unit193> You checked in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<kristal> no errors there
<kristal> just Script for cjkv started at run_im. Script for default started at run_im. So that's ok, or failing silently.
<Unit193> Could always open a terminal and  lxpanelctl restart, but you'd lose the panel if you closed the terminal.
<kristal> well, might as well try that
<Unit193> I have a couple Qt applications, no issues.
<kristal> well if i restart lxpanel from terminal, it doesn't stay hooked to terminal, i jsut get an error report and it restarts
<Unit193> Meh, you can try and kill it then  lxpanel --profile Lubuntu
<Unit193> Or, you can ignore it and use tint2. :D
<kristal> uhh, lxpanelctl does not give any response to --help -help -hurrrrrrrrrr
<kristal> It's quiet
<kristal> oh well, man works as always
<kristal> bam got it
<kristal> kmines: '<caption>' missing.
<kristal> kmines: Use --help to get a list of available command line options.
<kristal> knetwalk: '<caption>' missing.
<kristal> knetwalk: Use --help to get a list of available command line options.
<kristal> wow, it refuses to launch because of optional field is empty
<kristal> Yup, that be a little bug.
<kristal> Can anyone replicate on 13.10?
<phillw> kristal: I've just got the final-beta downloaded, I'll be trying it on a VM
<kristal> I got my 13.10 iso from daily yesterday, all up to date. Kinda funny how everything seems to work except for some menu items.
<phillw> kristal: grab today's, it is the final beta release... use zsync if you have the iso already on your computer.
<kristal> phillw: Everything is up to date for me, just fug'd
<phillw> iso dated 23rd Sept?
<kristal> it was 22, but that doesn't matter if you jsut upgrade everything
<phillw> not for testing an ISO it is not, I think they squeaked a new kernel in there :)
<kristal> which you running?
<phillw> I'll let you know when it installs :)
<phillw> it's only be out for a few hours.
<kristal> I wonder is the lowlatency kernel is better
<phillw> I think it is a .8 kernel, which does not have the zram fix of 7-generic #14~lp1227202v1
<phillw> but, it is what is in the test beta, so that is what we have to test :D
<kristal> I'm on linux-image-3.11.0-8-generic
<phillw> kristal: that does not have the fix for bug 1227202
<ubottu> bug 1227202 in linux (Ubuntu) "Unexpected freezes Saucy" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227202
<Unit193> !rt| phillw
<ubottu> phillw: The RT kernel is the Ubuntu kernel with a realtime preemption patch applied. It is included in Ubuntu Studio by default. For more information please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime/
<Unit193> Nothing else differs.
<phillw> Unit193: the kernel build from jospeh of ubuntu-kernel actually has the patch in.... I'm not quite sure what RT kernel has to do with zram being borked in 3.11 kernels?
<Unit193> lowlatency kernel, it's real time kernel, the difference is it's lowlat otherwise it follows the default kernel.
<phillw> Unit193: and that explains what about zram being broken in 3.11 kernel?
<phillw> sorry if I'm being dense.
<kristal> I heard it's broken in 10, not very good in 11 and completely fixed in 12
<phillw> kristal: it was fine up until 10.6, broken in 11 - but backport available and fixed in .12rc
<Unit193> .11 had several commits on it, wasn't really following along, more interested in zswap. :P
<kristal> SteamOS... it's HABBENING, LINUX GAMING MAINSTREAM
<phillw> jonathan and Unit193 did not have time to complete a spin of a lubuntu ISO in the very limited time. So, the final beta goes out for testing with a known serious bug that will affect low RAM machines that use swap and also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2162655&page=3 it's just a pain that it gets realised as to the 'funnies' this late in the cycle.
<Unit193> Well, meh.
<phillw> c'est la vie.
<Unit193> #lubuntu-offtopic still exists too.
<kristal> Lubuntu not busy enough for 2 channels, yet... SOON... SOON...
<phillw> Unit193: and when discussing a bug, I think #lubuntu is a fair channel. I will, however bow to your irc'ness and move there :)
#lubuntu 2013-09-24
<genoobie> hey
<genoobie> my lubuntu keeps freezing
<genoobie> it's a fresh install
<ianorlin> are you using anything in particular when it freezes?
<genoobie> I know how to diag xp fairly well but not linux systems
<genoobie> any tips?
<genoobie> yeah, seems like chromium has been open both times
<genoobie> it will start with not responding to mouse clicks
<genoobie> then the mouse stops moving / disappears
<ianorlin> will it still respond on the keyboard?
<genoobie> ianorlin, no
<genoobie> then I tried ctrl+alt+del
<genoobie> and the screen goes black
<phillw> genoobie: yeah, we have seen issues with chromium,
<ianorlin> which opens lxtask
<genoobie> no, lxtask doesn't appear to open
<genoobie> phillw, that's too bad.
<phillw> Menu --> Accessories --> LXTerminak
<genoobie> okay
<phillw> sudo apt-get install firefox
<genoobie> iirc ff didn't play well with flash
<phillw> in 13.10 we are reverting to firefox and dropping chromium
<genoobie> hm
<genoobie> any other good lightweight browser?
<genoobie> that plays well with flash?
<phillw> genoobie: ffox has been on a diet, I have no issues with flash
<Unit193> "Plays well with flash" can you define that?
<genoobie> I remember that I installed FF a while ago and games / videos wouldn't load
<phillw> genoobie: try the new version.
<genoobie> phillw, that sudo apt-get will give the new version right?
<Unit193> Flash has always worked for me, except when it crashes, but that's not really browser based. :P
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> I guess I remember it didn't load at all
<Unit193> And speaking of crashing flash. :D
<genoobie> well, I am at 91% at the sudo cmd
<phillw> genoobie: it will pull in the one from the repo. if there is a newer version, ffox will let you know.
<genoobie> to keep things clean, I want to uninstall chrome
<phillw> sudo apt-get -purge chromium
<phillw> Unit193: is that correct? ^^
<Unit193> Not quite.
<ianorlin> chromium-browser I think
<phillw> Ahh... you cannot remove chromium until you have another browser installed.... lubuntu will just keep trying to find a browser.
<genii> A web browser shouldn't be a prerequisite
<genii> Like, what if I want no gui web browser and just run links2 or something on command-line?
<Unit193> genii: www-browser, yeah.
<phillw> genii: go have a read of http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=15791 and then follow the thread further so as to learn just how dependancies are a royal pain in the neck :D
 * phillw off to my alcove :) Take care everyone.
<genoobie> okay FF installed
<genoobie> seems solid
<genoobie> CL option "-p" not know
<genoobie> not known
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> when I sudo apt-get purge chromium-browser
<genoobie> there's a bunch of other things it wants to remove
<genoobie> chromium-codecs-ffmpeg
<genoobie> and lubuntu-desktop
<genoobie> that seems "bad"
<genii> *buntu-desktop are virtual packages
<genii> eg: It won't remove your lubuntu
<genoobie> oh
<genoobie> that codecs-ffmpeg won't mess with anything either?
<Unit193> It's for chromium.
<genoobie> sweet, very nice
<genoobie> hey all
<genoobie> stupid me
<genoobie> I uninstalled chromium-browser
<genoobie> but the machine locked up in FF
<kristal> if you're locking up it's probally hardware related
<genoobie> kristal
<genoobie> I don't know much about linux
<genoobie> I hit ctrl-alt-del
<genoobie> screen went black
<genoobie> then I pushed "F1"
<genoobie> I dunno
<genoobie> so it said something like "failed to idle channel"
<genoobie> GPU Lockup
<kristal> what gpu do you have and which drivers you using
<genoobie> now it says nouveau E[ 1031] failed to idle channel 0xcccc00001
<kristal> nouveau, welp, that's nvidia
<genoobie> NMI: PCI system error (serr) for reason a1 on CPU 0.
<genoobie> dazed and confused but trying to continue
<kristal> either your gpu is screwing up or the graphics drivers are bad
<genoobie> now the GPU works fine in winxp
<kristal> what gpu is it?
<genoobie> kristal: what do I "do" from here
<genoobie> i.e. is the computer responsive at all?
<genoobie> are there other keys I can hit to proceed?
<genoobie> F2?
<kristal> did you try installing graphics drivers before it did this?
<genoobie> no
<genoobie> just after a fresh install
<kristal> do you still have console access?
<genoobie> but the lockup doesn't happen right away
<genoobie> kristal: how will I know if I have console access?
<genoobie> what keystroke?
<kristal> ctrl alt f3 f4 f5 etc
<genoobie> there's nope
<genoobie> no response
<genoobie> hard power off?
<kristal> might as well
 * ianorlin doesn't know any way around it
<kristal> still wanting to know waht gpu you have
<genoobie> geforce 6800
<kristal> Well, the open source drivers should run fine on that... that was a card prone to overheating
<genoobie> like I said, fine in xp
<genoobie> I do notice that booting up the display flickers black bars across the screen a bit
<genoobie> any diag tips?
<kristal> that's not a good sign
<genoobie> I will say too
<kristal> in windows what temp does nvidia's control panel say it's running at under load?
<genoobie> kristal, that's interesting
<kristal> I've noticed with linux, GPUs are either rock stable or very unstable, you don't get the in-between like windows
<genoobie> I dunno if there's a temp in the control panel
<genoobie> will linux have a "temp" for the GPU?
<genoobie> should I boot into windows?
<kristal> Getting temp with ati is easy... I forgot how to with nvidia. :-/
<genoobie> brb
<kristal> nvidia-settings does temp
<genoobie> is that in linux?
<kristal> ya
<kristal> also lmsensors probally can get temp of cpu and gpu
<genoobie> so sudo apt-get nvidia-settings?
<kristal> ya, you can find it in synaptic too
<qingluo> hi all, i'm writing a script to do some work on background. but the mount command will triger a remind window on desktop. how can i disable this?
<genoobie> so there are a few nvidia-settings
<genoobie> are those different versions?
<genoobie> -304, -310
<genoobie> should I just get nvidia-settings?
<genoobie> kristal, what do you think
<kristal> 310, old but still much newer
<genoobie> hrm
<genoobie> looking at an arch-linux wiki
<genoobie> they say "nvidia-304" for geforce 6/7 cards
<genoobie> but that's arch
<kristal> For old cards i just use ope source drivers, xorg-edgers
<genoobie> hrm
<genoobie> not sure what to "install"
<genoobie> real newb here
<kristal> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<kristal> Best drivers for all cards imo
<kristal> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<kristal> sudo apt-get update
<kristal> then upgrade
<kristal> when you upgrade it'll replace your old stock drivers with new-old drivers
<genoobie> what if that makes it worse
<genoobie> :)
<genoobie> how do you "reverse" that install
<kristal> can i get much worse?
<genoobie> yes
<kristal> if you wanted to reverse you can jsut delete the repo in synaptic
<genoobie> because right now it works "sometiems"
<genoobie> yeah, not sure how to do that
<kristal> synaptic package manger = app libraty with 40'000 programs you can add/remove/upgrade
<kristal> as well as repo control
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> so why do you need "repo control"
<kristal> repo control lets you pick the sources of your software
<genoobie> why would the sources matter?
<genoobie> you mean bins?
<kristal> speed, and diferent version of things
<genoobie> you don't always want the latest version?
<kristal> generally there's stable and testion versions
<kristal> testing*
<genoobie> so I am using 13.04
<genoobie> ringtail
<kristal> one great example of repos is wine... ubuntu's repos has wine 1.4, old, stable, can't do much, slow, but doesn't screw up
<kristal> wine's PPA has wine 1.7, which is much faster, hell I can run skyrim jsut fine on linux
<genoobie> oh
<kristal> not completely stable, but removes my need for windows for GAHMEN
<genoobie> PPA?
<genoobie> GAHMEM?
<kristal> PPA is atype of repo
<kristal> GAHMAN/GAYMENS = games
<kristal> Wine also useful for photoshoop... although I use krita/mypaint/gimp nowadays
<genoobie> oaky
<kristal> synaptic is your friend, browse the games section, lots of great free games
<genoobie> well, I went to a flash games site (where it crashed last time)
<genoobie> seems to be fine now
<genoobie> intermittent failure?
<genoobie> probably GPU temp
<kristal> flash is awful
<genoobie> this is was the third time it crashed
<genoobie> it seems stable suddenly
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> it's beginning to freeze
<genoobie> mouse can still be moved
<genoobie> windows are unresponsive
<genoobie> alt-tab yields nothing
<genoobie> kristal: whatis the best diag at the moment
<kristal> if graphics aren't screwed up but it's screwing up... memory corruption
<genoobie> well
<genoobie> how can I determine, I guess
<genoobie> is what I am asking
<kristal> linux has memtest
<kristal> when youreboot there's a memtest option
<kristal> it'll test your ram's stability
<genoobie> so what should I do at the moment
<ianorlin> yes memtest
<genoobie> (if anything) to diag
<genoobie> my guess is memtest will yield 0 results (again because XP is stable)
<genoobie> so I have to think that because XP is working fine
<genoobie> there must be a driver issue
<genoobie> can I be sure from the symptoms that the video driver is the likely culprit?
<kristal> linux is failsafe, if something screws up it'll lock or panic instead of letting garbage data go by
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> uh-oh screen just went black
<kristal> i'd test hardware stability, if it's good, then you probally just need a specific driver to work your your gpu which may not be a reference
<kristal> although it does not sound good...
<genoobie> well
<genoobie> like I said, hardware works OK with xp
<genoobie> that may mean nothing though...
<genoobie> how do I "test" these scenarios
<kristal> well memtest to start with
<kristal> then test cpu and gpu, check temps
<genoobie> like a "complete"test?
<genoobie> there's 3GB
<kristal> if your parts are running over their max stable temp you'll get lockups
<genoobie> you mean lock-ups in memtest?
<kristal> memtest doesn't lock up very easily, it'll generally report errors
<genoobie> okay so suppose memtest passes
<genoobie> then what?
<kristal> depends on results
<genoobie> well, aren't there just two scenarios?  Pass / Fail?
<kristal> if you fail, it's probally from a bad stick
<genoobie> okay, so I am saying, suppose the memtest passes
<kristal> if you lock, may be unstable cpu
<kristal> pass means different problem
<kristal> JUST DO IT
<genoobie> right, I am doing it, but I don't want to keep you here
<genoobie> it's only at 9%
<kristal> if it hits 100 with no errors, that leaves cpu and gpu, ans temps
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> can the fact that XP runs in a stable fashion be used to eliminate factors?
<genoobie> or does that yield no information
<kristal> not really, xp will chug along on unstable systems, it's not made to gaurntee god data like server
<genoobie> like a linux system
<genoobie> gotcha
<genoobie> I have a feeling that memtest will yield no results
<kristal> I have linux systems with 1+ year uptimes, Linux is either extremely stable or extremely unstable, it's meant to have no fuzzy in-between
<genoobie> yeah, that's why I installed it.
<kristal> which is what windows is famous for :P
<kristal> did you install xorg-edgers?
<genoobie> no, not yet (memtest)
<genoobie> so after I check memory that brings me back to nvidia-settings,nvidia-settings-304,nvidia-settings-310
<kristal> well if memtest passes i'd do that incase there's a driver issue, they're the best drivers so naturally you want them either way
<genoobie> okay one more time
<genoobie> what would I be "installing"
<kristal> you'd be adding a repo which contains the best graphics drivers/libs
<genoobie> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa [21:42] <kristal> sudo apt-get update
<genoobie> once this happens, then what?
<genoobie> I'm only at 27%
<kristal> run upgrade too
<genoobie> ??
<kristal> man your ram is slow, is it PC133?
<kristal> apt-get upgrade after update
<genoobie> DDR2 200
<genoobie> yes, slow
<kristal> in memtest the clock is the actual clock, so you have ddr-400
<kristal> AMD or intel?
<genoobie> so, sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<genoobie> that will take care of the driver?
<genoobie> intel
<genoobie> p4
<genoobie> 3.4GHz
<genoobie> probably 2006 vintage
<kristal> oh god don't say it's a presshot P4
<genoobie> be back in like 5 min I have to reboot this other windows machine that I am chatting on
<kristal> pentium 4's are famous for running hot which makes them unstable
<genoobie> will that command that I posted take care of the driver?
<genoobie> it doesn't seem like it
<genoobie> seems like something is missing, like a modprobe or something
<kristal> you'll use a better version of the stock one
<kristal> also more driver options
<genoobie> yeah, but more options for me (a newb) is harder to understand
<genoobie> but I'm kind of figuring it out with your help.  Thanks btw
<kristal> well you'll want the newest nouveau or the newest nvidia-xxx
<genoobie> yes, how will I "choose"
<genoobie> how will I know what my options are?
<kristal> synaptic is the easiest way
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> only 45%
<genoobie> okay brb
<genoobie> 2 minutes
<genoobie> kristal: you still here?
<kristal> ya
<genoobie> so once "apt-get upgrade" is run
<genoobie> that will give access to a bunch of binaries that are more current
<kristal> if that alone doesn't solve the problem, i'd check temps
<genoobie> correct?
<kristal> yup
<genoobie> so to recap
<genoobie> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<genoobie> but I don't get where the new driver gets applied
<kristal> yup
<kristal> when you add a repo with newer something than your current something it will upgrade by default
<genoobie> oh, i C
<genoobie> but if the driver is the incorrect one (an unlikely scenario) then this won't help
<genoobie> I mean lspci showed geforce 6800
<genoobie> which is correct.
<genoobie> I don't know if there are multiple geforce 6800 drivers
<kristal> if the driver was wrong you'd default to vesa-mode, generally... or cli mode...
<kristal> there's a couple
<kristal> Hell, with my ATi card I have 5 driver options.
<genoobie> how do I know I have the right one?
<genoobie> christ
<kristal> unstable fast, slow stable, old old old
<kristal> good thing you're running lubuntu, ubuntu is kinda huge for a P4
<genoobie> kristal: yeah, I was considering xubuntu
<kristal> xubuntu is nice too
<genoobie> lubuntu seemed a little faster / customizable
<kristal> although lubuntu seems to have a more advanced future
<kristal> lubuntu can be modded to hell
<genoobie> I installed it on a CQ50
<genoobie> ran 11 for like two years
<kristal> C2Q?
<genoobie> few probs
<genoobie> compaq cq50
<kristal> ah
<genoobie> so gradually I am migrating all the PC's to lubuntu / xp dual boot
<genoobie> with the hope of eventually abandoning XP
<genoobie> which means I need some skill with lubuntu / win
<genoobie> win
<genoobie> wine
<kristal> Wine lets you run a ton of XP software... XP support is being cut so no more XP.
<genoobie> yes, but XP wasn't a bad OS
<kristal> Wine is pretty simple, you jsut run a windows exe/installer with wine and it'll run prety normally
<genoobie> probably the best one windows ever made
<kristal> 7 is a lot better... 8.... ehh...
<genoobie> but it's old and prone to infection (I have kids that trash the OS regularly)
<genoobie> win7 probably won't run on this older hardware
<genoobie> and I would think win7 is probably prone to infection like xp
<genoobie> thus requiring maintenance
<kristal> Win7 nees at least 2GB ram... it could run on your P4, but slow
<genoobie> that's the part I am trying to get away from
<genoobie> the maintenance
<genoobie> I want to set up machine
<kristal> i wonder what state the power supply is in after so many years, a quality one can last ages but a bad one degrades after 4-6 years
<genoobie> kristal
<genoobie> kristal: memtest passes
<genoobie> yay!
<genoobie> BSOD on this windows laptop
<ianorlin> yay BSOD?
<kristal> I haven't seen a bsod in over a year...
<genoobie> haven't seen one in a while
<genoobie> apparently there's some kind of wireless card issue
<genoobie> so I need to install the latest driver for the wireless card
<genoobie> but back to this
<genoobie> (I'm going to have to disconnect for a minute probably)
<genoobie_> kristal: still here?
<genoobie_> hello?
<genoobie_> hello...
<kristal> i was watching explosions on youtube
<genoobie> hey
<genoobie> I am back...
<genoobie> I am finishing apt-get upgrade
<kristal> no you're not, you never left
<genoobie> heh
<genoobie> Well, I had to disconnect b/c of the wireless card driver update on this xp machine
<genoobie> brb again
<genoobie> kristal:
<genoobie> I rebooted after the update
<genoobie> how do I know that I have the latest "driver"
<genoobie> it "looks" the same
<genoobie> now to check nvidia settings
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> I can reproduce the crash pretty reliably
<genoobie> if I go to "www.newgrounds.com"
<genoobie> I can move the mouse
<genoobie> but then the rest is toast
<kristal> flash is killing the graphics drivers?
<kristal> >newgrounds
<genoobie> as soon as I go to newgrounds it locks up
<genoobie> GPU lockup switching to sftware fbcon
<genoobie> failed to idle channel 0xcccc0001
<genoobie> kristal: not flash, because if I go to another site like armor games that uses flash, there's no prob
<genoobie> there's still a flicker as I log in and as I boot up
<kristal> in synaptic there's a list fo drivers that'll work with your gpu in settings
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> so I started up synaptic
<genoobie> where am I looking?
<kristal> settings/sources etc
<genoobie> within synaptic?
<kristal> ya...
<genoobie> ugh
<genoobie> I can't find where within settings that I should see optional drivers
<genoobie> wait
<genoobie> ugh
<genoobie> crap
<genoobie> I see there is a problem in "software and updates"
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> bedtime
<genoobie> bb tomorrow
<genoobie> thanks again for all the help
<R0b0t1`> I keep getting kernel panics. Doesn't seem to be much pattern with them.
<R0b0t1`> First one was with GPU, but all the other ones have been from various unrelated places.
<Myrtti> have you checked memtest, fdisk and smartmontools?
<R0b0t1`> I will memtest on next panic
<R0b0t1`> the disk is fine though
<R0b0t1`> I'm wanting to sandbox development of something under a different user. Will GUI programs show up under my WM? How do I start the user with an encrypted /home?
<manik_> helli
<manik_> why does the OS go back to the default wallpaper after a reboot?
<R0b0t1`> manik_, I am having issues with desktop settings in general
<manik_> how
<R0b0t1`> BG setting, size options
<R0b0t1`> etc
<R0b0t1`> I think it is the same as yours
<manik_> yeah...
<leszek> hu
<yenal> hi .. how can I uninstall plymouth under Lubuntu 12.04 x86_64 ..plymouth-dummy and replacing  mountall + cryptsetup  from ppa:dtl131/mediahacks doesnt work it still wants to remove lightdm, lubuntu-core and co
<yenal> does nobody has any idea how to solve this?
<melodie> hi all
<melodie> gnu birthday !
<melodie> http://gnu-birthday.eu.org/
<melodie> join us with your comments!
<kristal> Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 ==> WARNING There are known problems with these drives,
<kristal> 5 years old still no failure lol
<kristal> I'd like to report a flaw in Lubunut for people living in cold places... the lack of power wasted means my room is colder than when using Unity. lol
<kristal> My graphics card is idling at 18w instead of 40w lol
<kristal> LXDE/GNOME/KDE all going wayland... MATE/XFCE... uhh... welp.
#lubuntu 2013-09-25
<kristal> leafpad doesn't have syntax highlighting... what's the simplest editor that does? scite has bad font rendering
<Unit193> mousepad
<ianorlin> nano has syntax highlighting
<kristal> nano... but my terminal is busy with running things, and man
<ianorlin> you have tabs
<kristal> tabs are for web browsers :P
<Unit193> I'd assume you know of tmux and screen.  vim has syntax too, but that's beside the point.
<kristal> screen is the ultimate thing for ssh
<hyperair> tmux.
<Myrtti> +1 for tmux
<melodie> hello
<jokoon> hello
<jokoon> Im planning to run lubuntu on a mac
<jokoon> which version should I use
<jokoon> Is 13.10 fine ?
<jokoon> I mean 13.04
<jokoon> macbook pro with dual core
<jokoon> intel thing
<jokoon> Seems there are both 64bit images
<jokoon> one for pc one for mac why is that
<melodie> hi
<melodie> if you are not in a hurry, you could wait the next version which will be ready in october (perhaps at the end?)
<melodie> jokoon images for Intel images for PPC
<jokoon> no there are 3 images
<jokoon> one PPC
<jokoon> one AMD64-mac
<jokoon> one amd64-pc
<jokoon> I'm not really in a hurry, but I'd like this to be done quickly
<jokoon> is lxde lighter than xfce ?
<jokoon> I'm still wondering, how can most applications made compatible with all desktop environments ?
<jokoon> I mean each app use a specific window manager right ?
<kristal> 13.10 has bugs but no show-stoppers
<kristal> lxde is the lightest of all the proper desktops
<kristal> If you're using a PPC mac the lightness helps a lot.
<jokoon> I have a intel mac
<Yinseng> Anyone around? I need some advice.
<wxl> !ask | Yinseng
<ubottu> Yinseng: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Yinseng> God I hate freenode.
<Myrtti> go on...
<Yinseng> I have an old Inspiron 710m laptop that I've been trying to restore to working order and it doesn't seem to like Windows XP. It has some sort of keyboard buffer problem that I haven't been able to fix where it's missing keystrokes. So I'm thinking Lubuntu is the solution for me.
<Myrtti> ok
<Myrtti> sounds like a good idea
<Yinseng> Only problem? I try to install Lubuntu and it tells me I'm missing a pae kernel. Supposedly Pentium M is pae compatible but isn't flagged properly. I look up how to fix it, the instructions are all very complicated, over my head as someone new to Linux. I'm not exactly sure which route to take, or if there's even a better one yet.
<Yinseng> InstalledSystem seems like the most failproof route but it warns at the bottom that Lubuntu Raring is going to stop updating soon or something, and the Saucy build is an alpha. grub-n-iso seems to call for a USB drive, which I don't have. And the long way of doing it... well, any number of things could go wrong, things I don't have the experience to fix if they do.
<Yinseng> I'm frustrated because I was told that this would be easy, but due to this flag test it runs that you can't bypass it's anything but.
<Myrtti> I don't have any experience on such problems myself so I cant help - sorry
#lubuntu 2013-09-26
<jaysql> hi
<jaysql> i want to install chrome browser via ppa on lubuntu 11
<jaysql> older versions are too bloated for my pc
<R0b0t1> Hey, how can I set up ARandR to configure screens from login
<R0b0t1> like startup script
<R0b0t1> Hi, after undecorating a window, how do I redecorate it?
<vn151502510> alt+space
<kristal> I wish I could re decorate from the taskbar
<R0b0t1> How do I rebind run to something like ctrl+space, in steald of alt+f2?
<vn151502510> R0b0t1: in config file "~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml"
<R0b0t1>  'tis blank
<R0b0t1> actually, it didn't exist
<vn151502510> no way
<R0b0t1> what about ~/.config/lxsession
<R0b0t1> oh it's there
 * R0b0t1 looks at vim funny
<R0b0t1> what is the designation for space
<R0b0t1> vn151502510: ^
<vn151502510> <keybind key="C-space">
<R0b0t1> Space, good enough
<R0b0t1> I do not necessarily support the usage of xml, but, I guess it is easy enough to figure out
<vn151502510> but ctrl+space is default of ibus
<R0b0t1> I picked meta+space
<R0b0t1> yeah
<R0b0t1> Can lxde do focus on mouseover?
<kristal> R0b0t1: Ya that's in the obenbox control
<R0b0t1> how do I reload the config?
<vn151502510> openbox --help
<vn151502510> run in terminal
<R0b0t1> sweet
<R0b0t1> it focuses on mouseover now
<R0b0t1> but no W-Space
<vn151502510> W-space, not W-Space
<R0b0t1>  winrar
<R0b0t1> thanks
<kristal> Where should I complain about a small bug with LXDE's menu not launching some programs, yes the programs work when i launch with the shortcut and from terminal, but not menu.
<Unit193> IIRC, it was the menu that actually had the issue?  Can you try another menu/panel real quick to confirm?
<Unit193> But, file it on lxpanel in launchpad.
<kristal> lol yup i's the menu, it doens't launch some shortcuts becuase of funky tooltips
<kristal> install kmines in 13.10, read the err the menu gives
<Unit193> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<jokoon> I added some broadcom proprietary driver in the additionnal drivers tab in the synaptic settings, but when I click on apply change, it gets stuck
<the_thought_forg> Hi, can anybody help me with installing Nvidia legacy drivers on my machine?
<leszek> hi
<zleap> hi
<leszek> did I understand the mailinglist correctly that zram is now disabled by default in lubuntu 13.10 ?
<zleap> that sounds familar
<zleap> not that i know what zram is
<zleap> what is it
<leszek> compressed swap in ram
<zleap> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zram
<Soul-Sing> was zram enabled? by default?
<zleap> not sure
<Soul-Sing> 12.10 here, and i have to enable it
<leszek> in earlier builds of 13.10 until we figured out that it caused freezes since kernel changes in 3.10.6 broke it
<zleap> ah
<zleap> so its taken out or disabled by default till there is a fix i guess
<Soul-Sing> ok
<leszek> zleap: the fix is there already in kernel 3.10.12
<zleap> ah
<leszek> Its quite an achievement of the kernel devs to break it as it was running pretty stable from 2.6.32 onwards till 3.10.5. And its an staging module :P
<zleap> wasn't there a discusion on weather to implement the new kernel
<leszek> zleap: correction kernel 3.12
<leszek> zleap: yeah its still going on and there is a patched kernel already for testing but I am not sure if they took only one patch in it for zram or if they really imported the 3.12 module completely
<leszek> the last thing works 100% as we have it running here at neptune for quite a while and even through chromium with 200 tabs open at it to test if it is really stable enough
<zleap> nice
<zleap> i am off to rugby training, chat laters
<Gerre> Hi, I upgraded from 13.04 to 13.10 (development branch) Does anyone know if I get the daily upgrades now or do I have to make a new install of 13.10 again later?  Thx
<phillw> Gerre: you will updates as normal and need not re-install. Please be aware of bug 1227202
<ubottu> bug 1227202 in linux (Ubuntu Saucy) "Unexpected freezes Saucy" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1227202
<Gerre> Thanx a lot
<phillw> Gerre: Using Menu --> System --> Software Updater will also warn you of partial updates (As a general rule of thumb, partial updates are not a good idea - instead, leave it a few hours and try again).
<Gerre> Ok
#lubuntu 2013-09-27
<R0b0t1`> How can I get arandr to configure monitors on boot or login?
<R0b0t1> <R0b0t1`> How can I get arandr to configure monitors on boot or login?
<pepee> R0b0t1, http://askubuntu.com/questions/296472/how-do-i-use-arandr-to-create-a-permanent-monitor-layout-in-lubuntu-12-10
<R0b0t1> thanks
<pepee> yw
<tux3> hello guys
<pepee> hi tux3
<tux3> hi pepee
<tux3> are u there?
<pepee> yeah
<tux3> hi
<tux3> where u came from?
<tux3> wait a minut i must reboot
<kristal> All of the GTK stuff I'm running has great font rendering but the Qt things are fuzzy.... wot do.
<wxl> kristal: i suggest taking a deep breath and enjoying a nice cup of tea while thinking happy thoughts and thus forgetting about such details XD
<kristal> wxl: I'm on a 1920x1200 24" monitor, the pixel desity is pretty low so the fonts HAVE to be rendered well otherwise it looks pretty bad.
<kristal> In gtk i have max hint and no AA
<kristal> In qt it kinda liiks like AA but no hint...
<wxl> kristal: sorry, just being silly
<pepee> upgrade to 13.10 :P
<pepee> *final beta
<hanner> hi
<hanner> can anyone tell me what lubuntu's future will be regarding mir and wayland, or direct me to some info? thanks :)
<ianorlin> not shipping mir in saucy
<hanner> is there an ETA for the final beta of saucy lubuntu?
<kristal> 13.10 works alright as-is, just grab daily
<kristal> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/daily-live/current/
<ifrit> Hi! I changed some audio and video settings on Gnome Player and now the sound is with interruptions. Getting the default settings doesn't help. Any idea? Thanks
<tux3> hello guys
<ifrit> hello
<ifrit> Hi! I changed some audio and video settings on Gnome Player and now the sound is with interruptions. Getting the default settings doesn't help. Any idea? Thanks
<tux3> hello
<ifrit> hello again, tux3 ;)
<phillw> ifrit: have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1402849
<phillw> btw, hi tux3
<phillw> ifrit: I'm a vlc fan, so it took a little bit of digging up for you, apologies for the delay :D
<ifrit> phillw: Thanks for your answer. I followed the link and restoring the settings doesn't change anything. First was just a Gnome Player problem, but now it's in all the system :/
<tux3> hi phillw
<phillw> ifrit: what version of lubuntu are you using>
<ifrit> phillw: 13.04
<phillw> use the force -reinstal as they suggested in that thread,
<ifrit> maybe I can restore default sound settings like I did now with mplayer?
<ifrit> phillw: I reinstalled mplayer with Synaptic and no change.
<ifrit> phillw: Now the problem is general, not just mplayer. Thanks again :)
<phillw> ifrit: as mplayer is general application, you may find answers on http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334 the two stickies are worth reading, if not - ask a question on there... there are far many more of those people good at this sort thing :)
<wxl> what's up?
<wxl> will aplay behave correctly ifrit ?
<phillw> ifrit: open up a terminal session and type in
<phillw> top
<phillw> to see if you have a process running away with cpu time.
<phillw> wxl: can I leave him in your safe hands... I'm still dealing with the new kernel we were promised after beta1 was released for the zram issue :)
<wxl> oh gawd
<wxl> i thought you were on a break, phillw ? :)
<phillw> wxl: on restricted duties :D
<wxl> phillw: at least they don't have you working on anything important XD
<ifrit> hi, wxl
<wxl> ifrit: howdy
<wxl> whatcha find out?
<ifrit> wxl: What I have to look for?
<wxl> ifrit: first, to be clear, could you rexplain the problem to me?
<ifrit> wxl: I use Lubuntu 13.04 and the sound is like accelerated. I had a problem with Gnome Mplayer, I changed some settings and now the problem become general. Restoring Mplayer original settings doesn't change anything
<wxl> ifrit: do you have any .wav files on hand?
<ifrit> wxl: yes, i found one
<wxl> ifrit: see if running "aplay yourfile.wav" works
<melodie> hi
<ifrit> wxl: Nothing happen. Just show "Playing WAVE 'file'.WAV' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Stereo"
<wxl> you should see if there's something wrong with your alsamixer settings, ifrit
<ifrit> wxl: I don't see anything wrong. The sound volume is ok, the problem is with "quality".
<wxl> ifrit: but the file doesn't play at all? that suggests something is wrong
<mawi> hello
<mawi> got a pb with new vesion of lubuntu : wont mount my mp3 (philips) and cant find what to do to solve the pb
<mawi> heeeeeeeeelp pls ! ^^'
<mawi> sorry i just happen to be here // first time here, am the perfect novice
<ifrit> wxl: no, doesn't play at all
<wxl> ifrit: then something is wrong with your overall sound settings. are you sure the alsamixer is using the right adapter?
<eagles0513875_> phillw: stop neglecting your channel that will be all :p
<ifrit> wxl: I tried a smaller file with aplay and it's working
<ifrit> wxl: the file is playing with aplay, but it has the same sound problem
<wxl> ifrit: it's possible you could havbe a runaway process. give me the results of "ps aux | sort -nr -k -3 | head -10" in a pastebin
<ifrit> wxl: "sort: invalid number at field start: invalid count at start of '-3'"
<wxl> for that matter i wonder if you don't have pulse running. cuz pulse sucks. check to see if you get anything from "ps aux | grep [p]ulseaudio" ifrit
<wxl> derp
<wxl> sorry my bad "ps aux | sort -nr -k 3 | head -10" — no dash before the 3
<ifrit> wxl: http://pastebin.com/2dXwi0ZT
<wxl> AH
<wxl> you do have pulseaudio running
<wxl> why on earth do you have that????
<ifrit> wxl: because I tried many "solutions" I found in all the internet around :( Sorry http://pastebin.com/5uYfpg9Q
<wxl> ifrit: well adding a sound server isn't going to help
<wxl> i'd get rid of that first off
<wxl> ifrit: after you do that, if it's not fixed, try playing a file again and giving me that same output (the one with the sort in it)
<ifrit> wxl: ok. Pulseaudio, removed
<wxl> ifrit: still not better, i'm assuming/
<ifrit> wxl: I'm going to restart
<wxl> ifrit: should be unnnecessary
<wxl> ifrit: it's not windows after all
<wxl> ifrit: if you remove a service, the installer will stop the service
<ifrit> wxl: I'm back! And with sound! Gnome Mplayer is not working properly, but I the rest is ok :) Thanks a lot!
<wxl> ifrit: what's wrong with gmplayer? does mplayer itself behave?
<ifrit> wxl: Sound is off and I can't change it, nor up/down volume and I can't close it and all freeze :D
<ifrit> wxl: But don't worry, I'll try VLC or whatever... if not, I'll back! ;) Thanks!
<wxl> ifrit: you can kill the process. do you know how to do that?
<ifrit> wxl: I know, but not always remember it ;)
<wxl> ifrit: you can do it in task manager for example
<wxl> ifrit: then i would check if mplayer (in terminal) works. that would help differentiate between a broken gui/frontend and the actual backend
<wxl> ifrit: it might be good to purge and reinstall gnome mplayer
<wxl> ifrit: killall gnome-mplayer should fix your problems, too
<ifrit> WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /run/user/ifrit/keyring-RNXKo8/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<ifrit> MPlayer2 UNKNOWN (C) 2000-2012 MPlayer Team
<wxl> i wouldn't necessarily worry about the gnome-keyring thing but did mplayer actually play?
<ifrit> wxl: no, it doesn't
<ifrit> wxl: But it's ok, sound is back and I have to left. Thanks a lot!!!! :)
<wxl> ifrit: no problem. i'd probably purge and reinstall mplayer and gnome-mplayer and see if that doesn't help
#lubuntu 2013-09-28
<kristal> isn't mplayer2 inda dead development wise?
<kristal> kinda*
<tux3> good morning
<tux3> ther're someone able to tell me when i'llbe preview lubuntus next release?
<tux3> oops sorry i want mean ll'be:)
<tux3> pls let me know as possible
<pepee> tux3, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/ReleaseSchedule
<tux3> thanx pepee
<manik_> hello
<melodie> hi
<melodie> I am on Lubuntu testing with the latest test kernel, and I can't get the sound to work
<melodie> I have added fluendo and alsa-oss, would like to restart the alsa service, but can't find an alsa service : any info about that?
<melodie> I'll add a few gstreamer packages too
<melodie> anyone on board?
<ronald__> test
<ronald__>  
<jokoon> using eclipse on ubuntu
<jokoon> when I drag a .h file
<jokoon> and select copy
<jokoon> it says the file doesn't exist
<jokoon> Problems occurred copying the selected resources.
<jokoon>   The resource 'bar.h
<jokoon> ' does not exist on the file system.
<thehodapp> I'm having issues getting my laptop mike to work with Lubuntu. I've messed around with alsamixer, but to no avail. I know a few months ago it was working, but it isn't now.
<thehodapp> any troubleshooting help?
<TuxFalk699> Hi guys
<ianorlin> hi can I help you?
<TuxFalk699> hi
<TuxFalk699> ianorlin ..yes i would like to know when will be the next release?
<Unit193> !saucy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<TuxFalk699> wow its amazing
<TuxFalk699> and my system will be upgrated automaticaly from canonical repositories?
<TuxFalk699> ok we will see..i will wait
<ianorlin> it is not automatic
<ianorlin> for distrbution upgrades
#lubuntu 2013-09-29
<qingluo> hi all, is there any way to let lubuntu not send remind window when device mounted?
<ianorlin> qingluo open pcmanfm go to prefrences and uncheck the box on volume management that says show options for removeable media when they are insersted
<qingluo> ianorlin: thank you , ill go futher to find out which configure file .
<ianorlin> its in the pcmanfm prefences in the menu at the top
<qingluo> ianorlin: yep, but i need to find which config file, cause i need my script to fix it auto
<ianorlin> ah ok
<ianorlin> not sure but it might be
<ianorlin>  
<ianorlin>  
<ianorlin> ah crud
<ianorlin> ~/.config/pcmanfm/lubuntu
<qingluo> ianorlin: thank, i found it too
<ianorlin> ok
<Hundred> i'm have problems sending mail, please help
<ianorlin> using what program?
<Hundred> sylpheed
<Hundred> anyone here use Lubuntu's email client?
<vn151502510> Hundred: I dont, but I wonder you already connect any email account
<Rexter> Lubuntu unexpectedly switches desktops when using the touchpad. I don't want to disable the secondary desktop, but I want to disable the touchpad switching.
<ianorlin> are you hitting the mousewheel?
<Rexter> yes, it's the scroll function on the right side of the touch pad.
<kristal_> could just set openbox to not change desktop on scroll wheel
<ianorlin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Mouse#Disable_how_using_the_scrollwheel_on_the_switches_to_the_next_Desktop
<Rexter> kristal, thank you. I was looking at that, however, this information is out dated. This file has been changed for 12.04
<Rexter> There is even a warning in the config file "Do not edit this file, it will be overwritten on install.
<Rexter>         Copy the file to $HOME/.config/openbox/ instead."
<Rexter> Do not edit this file, it will be overwritten on install.
<Rexter> Copy the file to $HOME/.config/openbox/ instead.
<Rexter> that is what I'm looking do do though. I just can't figure out how to do it on 12.04
<Rexter> well I'm nodding off, I'll have to come back to it tomorrow.
<Ahmuck> Someone break lubuntu?  via update?
<vrkalak> i'm on lubuntu-lxde 13-04 now
<vrkalak> update well works
<Ahmuck> last update borked my laptop
<Ahmuck> lost wireless mouse (usb), lost wireless networking, lost monitor size adjustments (auto), etc.
<Ahmuck> essentially lost hardware support
<vrkalak> don't to release-updates did you
<Ahmuck> nope
<Ahmuck> sudo aptitude update
<Ahmuck> sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<vrkalak> i using thinkpad x1 ..  14"
<vrkalak> i only apt-get in the terminal updates ... never aptitude
 * ianorlin does only use apt-get as well
<qingluo> hi all, i'm using lxde with lubuntu. i wanna get a quiet way to mount devices in scripts.  i found that set mount_on_startup=0 && mount_removable=0 && autorun=0 then normal user can get quiet. but if i start my script in autostart from /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/ with @lxterminal -e myscript.sh, it can't find normal user's configure file , even if root
<qingluo> how can i set configure for those scripts start from autostart? export?
<Benkinooby> hi, what's exactly the point of lubuntu (no trolling). as i understood i can "switch" between any *buntu with the desktop-package
<Benkinooby> so, what's the difference between downloading and installing lubuntu and downloading ubuntu and go for lxde-desktop
<Benkinooby> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Benkinooby> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<hanner> hi
<Rexter> Can someone help me understand the relationship between Lubuntu, and Ubuntu. Ubuntu 12.04 is an LTS, but Lubuntu 12.04 is not. Doesn't is use the same repositories? Is only the LXDE part not supported for the LTS period?
<Myrtti> Rexter: yes, the latter part
<Rexter> Reading the Wiki, "Lubuntu 10.10 was released on schedule on 10 October 2010, the same day as Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat, but it was not built with same underlying infrastructure as Ubuntu 10.10. Developer Julien Lavergne said about it, "Lubuntu is actually not part of the Ubuntu family, "
<Rexter> is it still the case the case that lubuntu is not built on the same infrastructure?
<Hundred> on a multi-monitor setup, how do you make the panel just appear on one primary monitor?
<genoobie> hey all
<genoobie> just installed lubuntu and it's not playing nicely with my video card
<genoobie> would a different distro yield different results?
<Hundred> what video card?
<genoobie> nvidia geforce 6800
<genoobie> problem only manifests on certain websites
<genoobie> slows down, then crashes
<genoobie> no problem with XP OS
<genoobie> Hundred, I'm open to suggestions
<genoobie> the PC is a P4 3.4GHz with 3mb ram
<genoobie> I mean GB ram
<Hundred> probably has for help on #Ubuntu don't tell them you are using lubuntu because some of te people are anal about it, even though lubuntu is an officially supported Ubuntu distro
<Hundred> ask*
<genoobie> Hundred, so any *buntu would likely have the same problem?
<Hundred> it is probably just a driver issue
<genoobie> hrm, I'm not against trying another *buntu, but I don't want the "same" results.
<Hundred> it doesn't matter what distro you use, you just need the right driver for your video card
<phillw> genoobie: let me get you the forum link for graphics cards... brb
<genoobie> so you are suggesting that any other *buntu would yield the same results
<genoobie> just want to be sure
<genoobie> kid friendly OS?  *buntu, would linux mint be any "kid friendlier"?
<genoobie> 10 year olds
<phillw> genoobie: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=334 read the sticky and if it is not covered feel free to ask (you can use the lubuntu tag there without fear of them being "anal" :) )
<genoobie> hehe, okay
<genoobie> I am going to reinstall the OS
<genoobie> see if I can remember about how to do the wireless without a network link
<Hundred> genoobie you can also try Linux Mint, it is very user friendly, especially if you are coming from Windows
<Hundred> i think those coming from Mac prefer Ubuntu
<genoobie> Hundred, cinnamon?
<phillw> ahh, broadcom WiFi... always fun :P
<Hundred> http://linuxmint.com/
<genoobie> yeah but which DE?
<Hundred> there support channel is on another irc network tho, irc.spotchat.org #linuxmint-help i think
<Hundred> their main DEs are Cinnamon and Mate
<genoobie> right, any tips?
<genoobie> something that's got a decent pkg manager (for kids to install / uninstall)
<Hundred> i think you should first ask the #Ubuntu channel to help with your graphics issue, you probably just need drivers
<genoobie> Hundred, I kind of went down that road.
<genoobie> tried a few solutions, didn't help really
<genoobie> problem persists and it's tricky because it takes more than a few minutes to reproduce the problem / crash
<Hundred> just trying Linux Mint Mate, you can try Linux Mint XFCE version which is more lightweight
<Hundred> but i think for your computer Lubuntu is good
<genoobie> yeah, I'll try re-installing lubuntu
<genoobie> I like the interface
<genoobie> it's kid friendly enough
<genoobie> I've already got it downloaded
<genoobie> etc. etc
<genoobie> thanks again, bbl
<Hundred> Linux Mint Mate is kid friendly, Lubuntu is lightweight which is good for a Pentium 4 computer
<genoobie> i mean there's XP that's not bad
<genoobie> but too easily infected by kids who are learning
<genoobie> and maintaining that is a bit of a bear
<genoobie> although I am going to try clonezilla
<Hundred> are they really young?
<genoobie> 10 yo
<Hundred> their not that young, i was going to tell you about another distro that helps kids learn math and how to write lol
<genoobie> hehe
<genoobie> yeah, they're into flash games and minecraft
<genoobie> the flashgames are the worst
<genoobie> they get the computer infected with all kinds of crap from those sites
<genoobie> was hoping the "gaming" library will be big enough
<phillw> clubpenguin is good for youngsters
<genoobie> I'll take a loog
<Hundred> if you still have problems with Lubuntu, try out Linux Mint Mate or XFCE, they have a good software center too
<genoobie> yeah, but that's what I was asking
<genoobie> if lubuntu is having an issue with the driver won't linux mint mate or XFCE?
<phillw> http://www.miniclip.com/games/club-penguin/en/ (I'm a parent penguin) .. Great fun for us, as well :)
<Hundred> install Extreme Tux Racer, its a cool game
<Hundred> and Super Tux Kart
<genoobie> right, will look into those
<Hundred> Teeworlds is cool too
<genoobie> but my thinking is that if lubuntu has an issue with the driver then so will linux mint mate or xfce
<Hundred> and i like the old classic arcade style Chromium BSU
<genoobie> is that a fair conclusion?
<Hundred> probably, you are likely just have a drive issue, you can try the open source drivers or the ones provided by Nvidia
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> will look into it
<genoobie> bbiafm
<genoobie> ugh
<genoobie> okay, so I "reinstalled" lubuntu
<genoobie> a quick text message came up on boot re:firmware go to wireless kernel.org or something
<genoobie> any way to see that message?
<genoobie> is it in dmesg?
<genoobie> yep
<genoobie> it's in dmesg
<Hundred> genoobie do you have the Adobe Flash browser plugin installed or are you using the open source Gnash and lightspark flash plugins
<genoobie> I am going to install lubuntu 12.04
<genoobie> The windows weren't coming up right for 13.04
<genoobie> the machine is older, the drivers are likely to play more nicely with each other
<genoobie> I can't imagine that it's any "faster" in 13.04
<genoobie> but as I speak, the lubuntu splash screen is in the upper left hand corner of my monitor and it appears to be "stuck"
<genoobie> grrr
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> so the lubuntu splash screen comes up
<genoobie> the blue / white dots alternate for about 3 cycles
<genoobie> then stuck
<genoobie> Hundred: linux mint maybe?
<Hundred> yeah you can try Linux Mint Mate, it is much more user friendly and has more features than Lubuntu, although lubuntu is more lightweight
<genoobie> will I see a significant performance diff on this P4?
<genoobie> I mean I am willing to give lubuntu a go with diagnostics, etc
<genoobie> but running into so many problems so early doesn't bode well
<Hundred> does it have hyperthreading?
<genoobie> I believe so
<Hundred> i think it should be fine
<genoobie> okay, bbiafm
<genoobie> okay, hopefully linux mint mate will install
<genoobie> hrm
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> I installed linux mint MATE and it is super sluggish
<genoobie> I would like to install lubuntu
<genoobie> but 13.04 has problems with my machine and 12.04 doesn't get past the splash screen
<genoobie> any suggestions?
<genoobie> like when I try to bring up system info
<genoobie> I get a blank dialog box
<genoobie> three of them that once I close, seems to work okay
<genoobie> but then there was a problem with updating
<genoobie> ugh
<genoobie> would xubuntu run any better?
<Hundred> lubuntu is more lightweight
<Hundred> you can probably try LXLE its a new distro based on lubuntu basically
<Hundred> http://lxle.net/
<Hundred> it is still ubuntu based so you can look for ubuntu help
<Hundred> it has MiniTube, which is good for watching YouTube videos without using flash
<genoobie> interesting
<genoobie> Hundred: can they be streamed or do you have to download first
<genoobie> Hundred: I have linux mint MATE installed
<Hundred> well Google is converting their videos to html 5 since adobe is ending support for flash
<Hundred> so all the videos are paying under html 5
<genoobie> interesting too
<genoobie> so what does that mean re: linuxOX
<genoobie> linuxOS
<Hundred> it means you can watch Youtube videos with flash or html 5
<genoobie> adobe is ending support for flash in linux or flash in general
<genoobie> brnb
<Hundred> this is basically the app http://flavio.tordini.org/minitube
<Hundred> it is free for linux, but you have to pay when using it for windows and max heh
<genoobie> okay cool
<Hundred> it doesn't pay all youtube videos, but most
<Hundred> i think adobe only supports flash for windows now, and wants everyone to use the new adobe air or something
<genoobie> ugh\
<genoobie> anyhow, as a new user there seems to be more support for lubuntu *buntu than linux mint
<genoobie> problem is, those problems that I've stated
<Hundred> well Linux Mint is basically Ubuntu with a different interface
<genoobie> oh
<genoobie> so linux mint with MATE seems decents
<genoobie> now I have to get my wireless card working
<genoobie> Hundred: why does mint install but lubuntu 12.04 not?
<genoobie> it's confusing...
<genoobie> same *buntu
<Hundred> the difference between Ubuntu, Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu, Linux Mint Mate/XFCE/KDE/Cinnamon is just the Desktop Environment and the apps they decide to install with it, they are all based on Ubuntu
<genoobie> so why does one install but not the other?
<Hundred> i don't know
<genoobie> Hundred: do you find it strange?
<genoobie> or is that typical in linux
<Hundred> i think Lubuntu 13.10 is coming out in a couple of weeks, maybe that will work heh
<genoobie> isn't bleeding edge even less stable?
<Hundred> probably heh
<genoobie> okay, so here are my options
<Hundred> but Lubuntu doesn't have a stable long term support version yet, so their releases are only support for 9 months lol
<genoobie> 1) try and debug 13.04 lubuntu, 2) try and debug lubuntu 12.04; 3) linux mate seems to work, install the wireless card in MATE and see
<genoobie> 4) xubuntu
<genoobie> lxle
<Hundred> LXLE is actually based on ubuntu 12.04 so it is long term support
<Hundred> i don't think you should install Lubuntu 1.04 the support ends when 13.10 is released next month
<Hundred> 12.04*
<phillw> genoobie: if you fins driver support missing in lubuntu but in ubuntu (or other flavours), please do raise it as a bug. those drivers are part of the core system that we all share and should work in lubuntu.
<phillw> s/fins/find
<Hundred> 13.04 is supported until this December
<genoobie> phillw: okay
<genoobie> will do
<genoobie> I am going to try lxle
<phillw> genoobie: as you're installing a clean system, give the 13.10 a try. It is stable now with no horror stories around the corner (if you discount the 'it keeps crashing' bug :P )
<genoobie> phillw: I would but 13.04 was a bit buggy
<genoobie> won't 13.10 also be a bit buggy?
<genoobie> is lubuntu coming out with a LTS?
<Hundred> maybe for the 14.04 release
<phillw> genoobie: we have one outstanding gremlin, which has already been fixed. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucySalamander/Beta2/Lubuntu
<phillw> Hundred: not maybe. 14.04 will be our 1st LTS
<Hundred> if you want long term support try Xubuntu, LXLE, Linux Mint 13 which is long term support
<Hundred> actually Linux Mint 13 has LXDE which is what Lubuntu uses, bug it may be buggy since they won't be using LXDE anymore
<ianorlin> lxle doesn't fit on a cd though
<genoobie> that's fine I'm using a USB stick
<chorgox> i had a problem with screensavers.. i find them pointless and i really hate when you deactuivate them but still "putting my screen blac" any idea how i can sort that ?
<chorgox> screensaver is after like 10' or so putting a blank screen
<Hundred> chorgox maybe try looking for the screensaver app in the menu
<chorgox> yes is deactivated
<chorgox> or "disabled" as is showing in the screen saver app
<chorgox> also no power management of any k=ind
<Hundred> maybe just put Black After 99999999 mintues :P
<Hundred> Blank*
<chorgox> tried already
<chorgox> max is 720 minutes
<Hundred> are you using Xscreensaver?
<chorgox> yep 5.15
<Hundred> just remove it i guess, and reinstall it when you want it back
<ianorlin> do you have xfce power monitor which comes with it
<Hundred> i don't think there are dependencies but you should ask an expert here
<chorgox> i know when i wanted back NEVER , so i will llok how to completly remove them thanks
<ianorlin> although xfce power monitor has a setting that does that
<Hundred> yeah, maybe the setting is found in the xfce power manager
<chorgox> ok i just made a clean install of lubuntu 13.04  i will check
<ianorlin> it is under monitor tab
<chorgox> i found the thinghy nice ...
<ianorlin> also xscreensaver is removed in 13.10
<chorgox> sweet
<mephisto> hello!
<chorgox> there is only one thingh i hate more than screen savers, login screens
<mephisto> I'm trying to install lubuntu on a 128Mb computer but wanted to test it first in vmware and qemu
<mephisto> but it won't work until I push the ram to 256Mb
<chorgox> not sure would work 128 is too small
<chorgox> maybe puppylinux
<mephisto> chorgox, thanks man! I'll look it up :)
<ianorlin> espically for vm
<Hundred> i like Slitaz
<Hundred> but its basically a USB OS
<Peon_> Heh.. I've had this OS on here for over a year.. I haven't had any inclination to wipe the machine and use anything else. I like it, and I suggest it to all kinds of people who have old laptops and whatnot.
<phillw> Peon_: great that you like it. we have #lubuntu-offtopic for chats and all sorts of social-media areas where you can chat to fellow lubunteers https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/ContactUs
<Peon_> Good times.
<genoobie> hey all
<kristal> Oh my god abiword is HUGE, 52MB of stuff
<kristal> It seems small but there's soo many deps.
<genoobie> hey, so why is lxle getting further in the install than lubuntu?
<genoobie> I don't understand why one install works and another doesn't
<bioterror> we have nothing to do with LXLE
<kristal> What the hell, pcmanfm crashed...
<genoobie> bioterror: I know, but lubuntu 12.04 doesn't install
<kristal> just went to the trash folder
<genoobie> bioterror: but 13.04 does
<genoobie> 12.04 freezes on splash screen
<genoobie> 13.04 comes up with blank dialog boxes and has a video driver issue
<genoobie> so I opted to try lxle
<genoobie> ug oh
<genoobie> looks like lxle is crashing too
<Peon_> Oh hey, I got the same splash screen.
<bioterror> genoobie, do you have a branded computer or have you put it all together yourself from parts?
<genoobie> Peon_: branded
<genoobie> I mean bioterror branded
<genoobie> dell dimension 8400
<bioterror> and you've googled that certain model from forums for example?
<Peon_> Out of curiosity, what would happen if I actually decided to upgrade to "Raring Ringtail" with lubuntu?
<genoobie> bioterror no
<kristal> Peon_:  Updating Lubuntu doesn't break very often because it's pretty simple.
<Peon_> hmmm
<Peon_> I broke fedora by updating it. THat was a sad day.
<kristal> Peon_:  Fedora likes to do that.
<kristal> Debian is the safest thing to upgrade...
<Peon_> I'll go ahead and not upgrade this machine right now. It presently does exactly what I need it to.
<genoobie> okay lxle seems right for me
<genoobie> hey Hundred are you still here?
<kristal> So trash is broken in 13.10
<kristal> Thunar and pcmanfm crash when i open trash
<phillw> kristal: can you tell me what steps you took? it opens fine for me
<kristal> phillw: There's 3 items in trash, the instant i go to it in pcmanfm or thunar they hand up
<kristal> phillw: I get no error messages.
<phillw> Hm, I have 298 items in my 'Rubbish Bin' as reported by pcmanfm and can view and open them
<kristal> phillw: I had to use trashcli to empty trash
<kristal> I've always wondered... if trashcli is the official standard... why is not a standard package other programs use...
<genoobie> phillw, any explanation why lxle installs but not lubunut 12.04?
<kristal> genoobie: kernel or driver problem?
<kristal> Even with ampty trash thunar and pcmanfm crash when i go it it...
<genoobie> kristal, freezes on splash screen (lubuntu 12.04) but lxle which is based off of lubuntu / ubuntu
<genoobie> does okay.
<kristal> I'm fugging and restarting.
<phillw> kristal: it is  a long time since I've used gdb to hunt a bug, but if you're getting a crash with no reported error, I suggest using it. http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXDE:PCManFM_build_and_setup_guide#Bug_Reporting_and_How_to_Help_Debug_PCManFM
<kristal> phillw: thunar is dieing too, it's gotts be something under the fm
<genoobie> phillw, if I am installing lubuntu 12.04 and it freezes on the splash screen is that a lost cause?
<genoobie> or is it just something I have to work through
<phillw> genoobie: 12.04 lubuntu is long since not been updated. The guy who looks after lxle has spent a lot of time getting things updated. Try using the alternate installer instead of the desktop one. alternate is not as scary as people make it out to be.
<genoobie> I've done the alternate installs
<phillw> genoobie: IMHO, try 13.10 alternate (you'll avoid the freeze at end of install bug).
<genoobie> brb
<phillw> kristal: well, gdb should give the devs a hint as to what the issue is.
<kristal> phillw: Ya I'll try it in a bit
<phillw> kristal: is there nothing in the logs area?
 * ianorlin thinks the main advantage of desktop iso is you can run it live
<genoobie> hey all
<genoobie> Hundred, you still here?
<genoobie> I just installed lxle
<Hundred> cool, how is it
<genoobie> seems good
<genoobie> Hundred, minitube froze up
<genoobie> doesn't really matter
<Hundred> i'm using version 1.9 from the PPA of the MiniTube developers
<genoobie> ppa?
<Hundred> yeah, basically updated versions of the software that Ubuntu hasn't approved yet
<genoobie> oh,
<genoobie> hey Hundred now that I've installed lxle and xp, I'd like to "backup" the machines so that I can just do a one click re-intsall
<Hundred> yeah there are some back-up apps available, but i'm not familiar with them, probably ask someone on Ubuntu if they know of a backup app, thengo on like YouTube or something for a tutorial
<phillw> genoobie: have  a look at http://clonezilla.org/
#lubuntu 2014-09-22
<dna113p> Anyone experienced with openbox know if I could set a double key keybind, kind of like double click but I want to make a double tap of the win key toggle something
<dna113p> I don't see anything like that in the open box wiki for that particular thing, any way it might work?
<BuntuTech> i would like to submit my version of optional lubuntu wallpaper that hopefully would be listed in wallaper in the OS
<BuntuTech> i do not see screenshot option so far n lubuntu is there on that i am missing?
<BuntuTech> ima upload this to imgur
<urielvigilant> If i need to install Lubuntu or Ubuntu 14.04.1 in a new laptop later, to get all my stuffs, like settings and drivers for scan and printer, or make wifi detectable and other like playing DVDi just need to copy Home folder to the new laptop and instalation Ubuntu or Lubuntu?
<BuntuTech> are you asking us if you need to backup your personal data before reinstalling?
<BuntuTech> but as far as making the wifi work - i find it works straight away - simply by installing ubuntu while being hardwired to the internet during the installation, I have had the same occur with printers - leave them plugged in during installation. Of course back up all data before you begin.
<BuntuTech> ubuntu idles at around 700-800mb ram before loading up more programs, lubuntu idles at around 180mb ram until you load up more programs, so choose which one you want to use accordingly.
<urielvigilant> i will need to reinstall scanner and printer, bcm 4311 always in this old laptop,
<urielvigilant> some console typing to play dvds on VLC
<urielvigilant> some console typing to improve graphics
<urielvigilant> humm i think also some console typing to make Lubuntu recognize my usb LTE 4g internet provider
<BuntuTech> well by backing up everything you will always have better chances and maybe if you are lucky the OS will pull drivers for you and install that stuff automatically...unless it is very odd or outdated.
<BuntuTech> you can always check with the manufacturers up front before you reinstall too make sure they have driver support.
<BuntuTech> i have a 20 year old laser printer that i could never get to work in ubuntu.
<BuntuTech> hehe
<BuntuTech> what OS are you using now urielvigilant ?
<urielvigilant> Lubuntu 14.04 in a ACer Extensa 5204 Wlmi with 500 RAM upgraded to 2Gb Ram
<BuntuTech> so all your stuff works now and you are concerned it may not work if you upgrade
<urielvigilant> I want to by  a new laptop. I dont know if to stay with Lubuntu , or install Ubuntu and use Lubuntu graphics
<urielvigilant> iam already upgraded. Iwant a new lapptop
<BuntuTech> i like them both equally i use ubuntu if i have huge hardware
<BuntuTech> i have a 7 year old laptop with a amd turion dual core and 2gb ram and a smal dedicated graphics card - i like lubuntu in that one
<BuntuTech> my new stuff gets ubuntu - they are all quad cores with 8-12 gb ram
<urielvigilant> i dont like very much " Unity" i think is the way to surf inside OS in Ubuntu doensit ?
<BuntuTech> but thats just me
<BuntuTech> i am one of the ones that does like unity - but i really like lubuntu too
<BuntuTech> i like how lubuntu only uses about 180mb ram....
<BuntuTech> and i have customized it too my liking
<urielvigilant> So if i put Lubuntu in a new laptop with I5 processor and 6 GB ram will be a wast of hardware ?
<BuntuTech> i am in lubuntu right now in a VM and it only has 1 core and i gave it 2 gb ram and it runs fantastic
<BuntuTech> if i had to choose between installing ubuntu and then changing it to lxde ...or just installing lubuntu and adding what i want i personally would take lubuntu
<BuntuTech> in that instance
<BuntuTech> well i5 and  6 gb will run anything
<urielvigilant> Lubuntu run fast for me now, but my laptop chassis is broken, we feel this when open or close  the screen, all laptop plastics start to desitegrated
<BuntuTech> so it comes down to personal prefernce if you donlt like unity then id do lubuntu
<urielvigilant> my batery is almost death, i need a laptop to use outo of home.
<BuntuTech> i would do lubuntu
<urielvigilant> my only with plug
<BuntuTech> it will run like a rocket
<BuntuTech> haha i5 and 6 gb ram on lubuntu
<BuntuTech> its easier to get wifi and printers running in ubuntu though
<BuntuTech> in my opinion
<urielvigilant> If i do Ubuntu and then change screen to Lubuntu, it will act so fast as Ubuntu or Lubuntu ?
<BuntuTech> will speed it up a bit
<urielvigilant> but never so fast as pure Lubuntu doensit ?
<BuntuTech> i tried that desktop change once i did exactly what u said i tok ubuntu and changed to lxde and i didi not like it
<BuntuTech> but thats me
<BuntuTech> i prefer to leave the OS the way the dev's made it
<urielvigilant> Another thinkg i felt Lubuntu is more bright in graphics
<BuntuTech> u can always test in a VM...what is the host OS going to be in the new laptop?
<urielvigilant> no
<urielvigilant> Ubuntu is more brighter
<BuntuTech> yeah ubuntu is LOADED up with drivers and codecs
<urielvigilant> i dont know if it is to use more colors or so...
<BuntuTech> has become a big OS
<urielvigilant> So maybe Ubuntu in a I5 with 4 or 6 GB ram, run so fast then Lubuntu in my laptop now
<BuntuTech> yeah
<BuntuTech> that i5 will run ubuntu fast
<BuntuTech> i have one of those i5 in a laptop with 4 gb ram it runs ubuntu well and its 4 years old
<urielvigilant> No iam checking here, i think i will buy this one http://tiendas.mediamarkt.es/p/ordenador-portatil-packard-bell-enle69kb-amd-e2-3800-ram-4gb-dvd-8x-supermulti-1243180
<BuntuTech> mt graphics look bright in lubuntu
<urielvigilant> or maybe this one http://tiendas.mediamarkt.es/p/ordenador-portatil-packard-bell-easynote-le-69-amd-quad-core-e2-3800-8gb-1221798
<urielvigilant> I think none of those are I5
<urielvigilant> AMd quad core with 8 GB RAM
<BuntuTech> yeah that a little amd quad core
<BuntuTech> amd are cool i like the intel better though
<BuntuTech> intel and buntu seems to really get along well
<urielvigilant> For a little bit more"ding ding i can have a I3 with 4GB Ram http://tiendas.mediamarkt.es/p/ordenador-portatil-hp-pavilion-notebook-pc-17-f003ns-intel-core-i3-4030u-500gb-ram-4gb-1249829
<urielvigilant> WIch one could be faster the AMd with 8GB RAm or the I3 with 4 GB RAM
<urielvigilant> ?
<BuntuTech> i3 is faster
<BuntuTech> but if u open too many programs at once...
<BuntuTech> u need ram so then the amd would be fsaster
<urielvigilant> Even lower in Ram  ? Woow i had no idea
<urielvigilant> hoo ok
<BuntuTech> its faster UNTIL u open too many things
<BuntuTech> or if u run some big ram intensive things
<BuntuTech> what do use the computer for?
<urielvigilant> If i work only with word processor i3 with 4gb ram is faster , if i work with word processo, browser, excell processor same tima amd with 8gb ram is faster oes int ?
<BuntuTech> yeah simple processing with not a lot of stuff open i3 will win
<urielvigilant> and save more energy doesnit , so battery last long
<BuntuTech> yeah i3 is more efficient
<BuntuTech> intel, if u compare smae class of hardware wins in speed and temp and uses less enrgy
<BuntuTech> you can compare cpu's at gamedebate.com
<BuntuTech> it will tell u the watts they both use and which is faster
<BuntuTech> and a lot more
<urielvigilant> if it comes with windows 8, i can keep booth . but iam afraid, because in anterior experiences in this laptop i always corrupted GRubed at some time . . .and lost everything
<urielvigilant> for more then one time
<BuntuTech> thats why i like VM
<BuntuTech> i do not like dual boot
<BuntuTech> i would run w8 as host and lubuntu or ubuntu in the VM
<urielvigilant> how to do that ?
<BuntuTech> install a free VM in the w8 OS  for example i am doing that right now using VMware
<BuntuTech> free easy simply and rock steady
<urielvigilant> i nver heard about VM
<urielvigilant> lolol too newby
<BuntuTech> virtual machine
<BuntuTech> even ubuntu has that they call it virtual box
<urielvigilant> So when i got the laptop i install a  windows 8 virtual machine
<BuntuTech> you simply install a VM then you download a OS then you open the VM and it guides you thru instaqlling the OS  in the VM
<urielvigilant> it run like an app on it ?
<BuntuTech> no after you get the laptop the 1st thing u do is burnthe w8 back up recvoery disks
<BuntuTech> do not forget that
<urielvigilant> why ?
<BuntuTech> becasue windows gets virus easy and u need the backup disks to be perfect
<urielvigilant> ho ok
<BuntuTech> by burning them before u go online you are assured of having good clean OS backup disks
<urielvigilant> I just want windos to kep playing Onlive. Some week ago we can play it on Linux anymore.
<BuntuTech> unless they gave them too you when u buy it but they quit doing that here
<urielvigilant> we cant play Onlive anymore. .
<BuntuTech> oncce u burn the recovery disks let w8 update - before going online
<BuntuTech> then...
<urielvigilant> yes
<BuntuTech> make a 2nd account that one will be "standard account" NEVER EVER go online in the 1st logon account because it is ADMIN (root) and u will ruin the OS windows is weak
<BuntuTech> after you have done all that...download and install the VMware  VM
<urielvigilant> nice secure tip
<BuntuTech> ans put your favorite linus distors in that
<BuntuTech> i have w8 as host and ubuntu. lubuntu peppermint vista xp in my VM
<urielvigilant> VMware install and acts as an windows app doesn it ?
<BuntuTech> well not app no
<urielvigilant> so aftr install how i run it ?
<BuntuTech> its just a free download from VMware
<BuntuTech> afeter install is a icon on desktop
<BuntuTech> open it
<urielvigilant> hooo ok
<BuntuTech> and it will ask u to create a virtual machine
<urielvigilant> and a windows will apear ?
<BuntuTech> in fact just go to youtube and you will see how simple it actually is
<urielvigilant> yes i will
<BuntuTech> it practically does it for you leads you right into it
<urielvigilant> it will install Linux, as an independent doesn it ?
<BuntuTech> w8 is weak so i usually am in my VM in ubuntu or lubuntu
<urielvigilant> When you reboot, it dont ask you what start first doesni t?
<BuntuTech> wheni am doneusinfg the VM i just SUSPEND it
<BuntuTech> so next time i use it   it loads back up FASt
<BuntuTech> but thats just me
<urielvigilant> But windows will be running at same time ?
<BuntuTech> yes
<BuntuTech> it is host
<urielvigilant> That is not more danger ?
<BuntuTech> but i make the vm full screen when i use it
<urielvigilant> because windows is so vuilnarebale doent ?
<urielvigilant> "vulnerable
<BuntuTech> well u mus tunderstand that the VM cannot see windows
<BuntuTech> the VM is trapped in a file under that NON admin acciunt
<urielvigilant> So you think its simply  safe ?
<BuntuTech> well i am saying the VM runs out of a file unde DOCUMENTS in that "standard account" u created
<urielvigilant> I created an admin account ut i dont use it ? then i creat a 2 user on it and use that ?
<urielvigilant> that it?
<BuntuTech> exactly
<urielvigilant> thank you  very much my friend. .
<BuntuTech> windows is too weak to run around in admin all the time admnin is for repairs only
<urielvigilant> thats what i will do .
<BuntuTech> linux makes u non admin by default
<urielvigilant> thats security
<BuntuTech> windows makes u admin by default thus almost every person who deostn study computers is INFECTED in windows
<BuntuTech> i fix them all the time
<BuntuTech> haha they are so loaded with virus its rather funny
<BuntuTech> in a more perfect work u would run linux as host OS and run w8 in the VM
<BuntuTech> world*
<BuntuTech> but since it is new and under warranty do not mess up the w8 installation
<BuntuTech> but always burn those w8 recovery disk immediately
<BuntuTech> or u can burn it too a usb
<BuntuTech> it is built in to w8 from the factory to burn its own image to a usb by default
<urielvigilant> i can understand how that dont spend more battery energy
<urielvigilant> and how that dont spend more RA
<urielvigilant> mmore Ram or more processor
<urielvigilant> resources..
<BuntuTech> well if ur on battery power only do not run w8 and the vm
<BuntuTech> run w8
<BuntuTech> it is very energy efficient
<urielvigilant> more then Lubuntu alone ?
<urielvigilant> or Ubuntu alone ?
<BuntuTech> lemme look at my w8 ram use one sec
<BuntuTech> here is example
<BuntuTech> i m running w8 and this vm using lubuntu and a MASSIVE graphics intensive game and 2 browsers and skype using screen sharing which is also a pig and w9 is using 4.8 gb ram out of 12 and is only at 100 degrees farenhight temp
<BuntuTech> so w8 is extrememly effecient
<BuntuTech> the game alone using 2gnb ram
<BuntuTech> gb ram
<BuntuTech> oh and gimp is open too haha
<BuntuTech> when i dont have all this on w8 idles around 700-900 mb ram
<BuntuTech> but i once installed it on a gig of ram and it turns stuff off and runs great it has very good technology
<BuntuTech> w8 is a work of art when it comes to efficency
<BuntuTech> but every hacker in TX knows how to hack windows
<urielvigilant> your favorit game its not inside OnLive?
<urielvigilant> I use to play great games in my tiny laptop with onlive.. . with out problems.
<BuntuTech> no neve rheard of it
<urielvigilant> Streaming games . . you play in stream
<urielvigilant> but the game is in a distant server
<urielvigilant> so you can play in any old computer the ultimate games for a mothly pay or for free
<urielvigilant> give it a try . . hooo you also can use it on your android tablet or phone even in the old ones
<urielvigilant> what is your game ?
<urielvigilant> this use to work on linux with playonlinux or wine, but since Onlive upgraded the app, it never works anymore again
<urielvigilant> The another platform i use to use was www.gaikai.com but it was sold . Sony bought it for 400 millions i heard. now you cant play on pc. Sony plans to use it to playsations but in streaming too
<urielvigilant> I think this will be the future. And gammers can stop spending money to upgrade to play.
<urielvigilant> Open a free account https://games.onlive.com/   and try free games with out install . play right now
<BuntuTech> check out this funky cusotm wallpaper i made for my lubuntu desktop
<BuntuTech> http://imgur.com/DbUMiCf
<BuntuTech> hehe
<urielvigilant> you used the windows stamp
<urielvigilant> doesn it ?
<urielvigilant> we have to remember that we also have a valid legal licence for our Linux distros .
<urielvigilant> lolol
<BuntuTech> yeah i guess they do but i have never seen them
<BuntuTech> do u like the wallpaper?
<urielvigilant> What about " Disk Fragmentation"
<BuntuTech> w8 dees it automatically
<urielvigilant> yes its a coll one with a " GReat Message on IT"
<BuntuTech> w8 does a good job of staying defragged on its own
<BuntuTech> linux xdoesnt get fragged as u know
<urielvigilant> i ask that, because that
<BuntuTech> everytime i ck w8 (analize disk) it is under the allowed range
<urielvigilant> Linux reserve 5% of the disk to never defreag need
<BuntuTech> w8 seems to always be  in a state of 1-4% freagged
<BuntuTech> and it runs itself on intervals
<BuntuTech> at 10 percent windows needs a defrag but ive never seen 8 ge there
<BuntuTech> so it is doing its job well
<urielvigilant> can you help me put onlive running on Linux again, maybe contating the right peoples
<urielvigilant> maby playonlinux people . . .
<urielvigilant> When we try to run OnLive on PLayOnLinux it say ; Failed to creat direct 3d, Please ensure you are using Direct x player 9 or later ( status cod a44a )
<gatis> Hi i installed Wine but it doesn't show up in Lubuntu menu!
<gatis> i checked it has applications in ~/.local/share/applications and /usr/share/applications
<holstein> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<holstein> gatis: ^
<holstein> gatis: i find the wine applications in the .wine directory.. as if its a windows setup. in Program/ files
<gatis> Why it doesn't show up in menu?
<gatis> I see it has created .desktop files and .directory files
<holstein> gatis: its not really something you click on
<holstein> gatis: wine lets you run other windows apps, that may try to give you a menu entry
<gatis> hmmm
<gatis> having hard time here
<hateball> the .desktop file wine creates is likely so you can doubleclick .exe's and have them open with wine, rather than typing in a terminal
<hateball> also it might create an entry for winecfg I guess
<gatis> I want wine menu :)
<gatis> I wan't to know why it doesn't show up
<gatis> anyone who understands menus?
 * Speck whines!  "My Lubuntu Wifi doesn't work ;s;"
<Speck> It used to *sniffle*
<Speck> During the install... ...during the install the Wifi worked, but now it fails to!"
<gatis> it's very hard to get help on IRC
<Speck> Thanks for the assistance.
<hateball> Speck: Define "fails". Does it not show any networks? Does it fail to connect? etc
<hateball> Speck: Details like version of Lubuntu, and your wifi chipset also helps
<hateball> gatis: It's not so hard, just a matter of patience until someone with the right answer comes along ;)
<Speck> I'll use my ethernet cable to download missing packages in the hopes of rectifying, thanks hateball.
<Speck> (It confessed failure to install 'some' packages.)
<Speck> (During install)
<hateball> Speck: Usually it's down to restricted firmware, so yes hooking up ethernets is a good first step
<Speck> It worked during install...
<gatis> Please someone help to get Wine menu in Main menu in lxde!
<gassho> So how do I enable wireless functionality & install packages that didn't get installed during system install?
<gassho> Well actually wifi worked during system install but do not work now.
<gassho> i just ran synaptic
<gassho> Apparently everything works :)
<gassho> ok bye
<johny__> hello to all
<johny__> i just installed Lubuntu 14.04 in an Intel NUC with 2 HDMI ports
<johny__> but the traditional "export DISPLAY=:1.0"   doesnt work
<johny__> does Lubuntu / LXDE needs any aditional tunning for export DISPLAY=:1.0   to work?
<holstein> johny__: anything relevant to ubuntu will be relevant in lubuntu.. i would look at my grphics drivers, though, im pretty sure those are intel graphics
<holstein> i would try "arandr"
<holstein> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.7.1-1 (trusty), package size 66 kB, installed size 507 kB
<johny__> I already used aRandr
<johny__> It allows me to put one screen next to the other
<johny__> but the "export DISPLAY=:1.0" still not works
<johny__> stil doesnt work
<holstein> johny__: what are you trying to do, friend?
<johny__> I have 2 applications, and I would like to run app1 in screen 1, and app2 in screen 2
<johny__> in Ubuntu, I would do:
<johny__> export DISPLAY=:0.0 ;  ./app1
<holstein> johny__: sure.. actually, let me just stop you right there.. lubuntu *is* ubuntu
<johny__> export DISPLAY=:1.0 ; app2
<holstein> johny__: in ubuntu on the *same* hardware, with the same kernel and drivers you shoudl have the same experience
<holstein> its more likely not the issue that lubuntu is not doing that, but, something with the configuration on that partiular hardware..
<holstein> if you would like, you can share *exact* errors.. or, try loading up an ubuntu or xubuntu live CD and see for yourself first hand that in actual ubuntu, that export command works or doesnt
<gassho> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<johny__> mm ok, so your telling me this would probably happen also in Ubuntu  14.04
<holstein> johny__: more or less.. what im saying is, lubuntu *is* ubuntu.. and you are saying what works for you in ubuntu is not working in lubuntu, but, im saying, you are assuming that.. what could also be happening is, what works for you in ubuntu is not working in ubuntu on that hardware
<johny__> here is my exact error
<johny__> $ export DISPLAY=:1.0
<johny__> ** (gedit:14373): WARNING **: Could not open X display  (gedit:14373): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :1.0
<holstein> johny__: are you using the displays like that?
<holstein> anyways.. this is not a lubuntu or lxde isssue
<holstein> i would try starting with http://superuser.com/questions/310197/how-do-i-fix-a-cannot-open-display-error-when-opening-an-x-program-after-sshi
<johny__> ok, nice, because I was googling and googling for LXDE or Lubuntu problems.... and I wasnt getting nothing
<holstein> not that the display is being forwarded
<Gruja> Hi... i buy old netbook, samsung n210 plus with 1.66ghz and 2gb ram... how lubuntu work on this configuration? lubuntu is good or very good for this netbook? my english is bad..sorry
<ianorlin> that will defintely work well on lubuntu I have run lubuntu on computers with 4 times less ram than that
<Gruja> oh..thank you man. i start downloading.. when download i test all.. i mean that will very good.. thanks!
<Gruja> one more quastion.. web camera work on lubuntu?
<ianorlin> mine does but not sure of all
<ianorlin> I even have an option to take pictures in black and white with my webcam
<Gruja> thanks
<johncooper> to stop Linux from crashing, what should I install with Trusty and 00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)?
<stevendale1> I'm going to try out lubuntu 14.10 beta1 on this 1st gen mac pro
<stevendale1> how will i install grub on a 3tb hd?
<stevendale1> do i install it into say, /dev/sda1 instead of /dev/sda, because it has a gpt table?
<gassho> how do i install mozart
<gassho> n/m i googl'd :p
<gassho> sorry
<gassho> shoulda dun that 2st
#lubuntu 2014-09-23
<BuntuTech> hello lubuntites i made lubuntu wallpaper and put it on imgur
<BuntuTech> http://imgur.com/lprRQXJ
<BuntuTech> check it out
<BuntuTech> i have a question, when i 1st installed lubuntu it was using about 170-180mb ram i added gimp and hexchat and now its up to 300mb ram? did you make lubuntu so it uses more and more ram when i install something? those programs should not effect ram use when i am not using them?
<BuntuTech> well i guess  i do have hexchat on now but even so how did i get from 170mb ram to 308?
<phillw> BuntuTech:  my advice,
<phillw> #1 the wallpaper is not a support issue, so should be on #lubuntu-offtopic and
<phillw> #2 ... go speak to the devil.... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Artwork The boss there does not bite, but you need a good sense of humour for our art work team
<BuntuTech>  i have a question, when i 1st installed lubuntu it was using about 170-180mb ram i added gimp and hexchat and now its up to 300mb ram? did you make lubuntu so it uses more and more ram when i install something? those programs should not effect ram use when i am not using them?
<BuntuTech> <BuntuTech> well i guess  i do have hexchat on now but even so how did i get from 170mb ram to 308?
<phillw> BuntuTech take the invite
<BuntuTech> i  had a question for here too
<BuntuTech> i am also in that chat
<silverlion> good morning. I have a problem with upgrading :( just upgraded to the latest kernel (36) and while configurating the GRUB file terminal seems to have frozen completely. any ideas?
<TTilus> how do i upgrade quantal?
<TTilus> instructions say i first need to run updates on quantal and only then attempt dist upgrade
<TTilus> apt-get update seems to run happily, but at the end spews a bunch of 404's
<TTilus> apt-get upgrade after that says she'll update 23 packages and keep 2, then complains about not being able to verify the checksums and if i still say "yes" it gets 404 on every 23 packages
<TTilus> should i prolly be asking this on main ubuntu channel and not here?
<tsimpson> TTilus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades should be helpful
<TTilus> tsimpson: oh, behold, thanks alot!
<allen_> hi
<allen_> I came from Win->CentOS->Ubuntu->Xubuntu>Lubuntu!
<allen_> and i think lubuntu is best!
<allen_> (cuz my laptop is old...)
<hateball> :)
<Gatis> Hi!
#lubuntu 2014-09-24
<dsamza> buyenas tasder noche
<wxl> !es | dsamza
<ubottu> dsamza: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dsamza> gracias
<wxl> de nada
<dsamza> es que soy nuevo en esto de IRC wxl
<dsamza> por eso ando bien perdido
<wxl> hablo espanol un poquito! lo siento!
<dsamza> ok
<dsamza> gracias
<dsamza> adios....
<wxl> ianorlin: no, just desktop
<Py331> I just installed Lubuntu 14.04.1 LTS from USB and I'm getting a kernel panic not syncing. no init. Any ideas? I've googled but haven't found anything that helped. I just did a normal install.
<ianorlin> grr one of my machines needs a bios update and I don't have a windows liscense for it
<ianorlin> and the bios updater only runs from dos or windows
<Unit193> What brand?
<ianorlin> dell
<ianorlin> dimension 3000 and the guide says use windows or dos
<testdr> ianorlin: check grub - that is the boot-manager used from ubuntu too - and it has bootable iso-files to use as FreeDOS-Boot-Disks, that are booted from the grub-manager. Can be used on usb-sticks too and you only need to add the bios-update-exe from the download
<holstein> why do you need to update the bios?
<ianorlin> to see if a suspend resume bug still is a problem
<ianorlin> not that suspend is that useful on a dimension 3000
<Unit193> ianorlin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DellBIOS
<Unit193> I used the hot swap method, worked for me.
<testdr> ianorlin: What is "suspend" for you? Using swap as storage or keep RAM with power alive? (suspend-to-ram or suspend-to-disk)
<testdr> ianorlin: one example for grub to boot FreeDOS: https://wiki.debian.org/DualBoot/FreeDOS
<ianorlin> hmm bug 1362555 seems to be reported in the wrong place but I am able to reproduce the behavior in utopic but this bug should be agianst xfce-notificationd right?
<ubottu> bug 1362555 in lxpanel (Ubuntu) "notification dialog has horizonal bars" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1362555
<wxl> ianorlin: well you're right it shouldn't be lxpanel
<wxl> i don't remember what we use for notification though. we don't use xfce's do we????
<Unit193> Last I knew, but you should check what you have running as you can change it.
<wxl> oh wow you're right ianorlin
<wxl> xfce4-notifyd
<tacomaster> I was wondering, Lubuntu doesn't run really badly per say but it is still slow. I have a pentium 4 3.2GHz with HT and 1GB of ram. I feel like this should be a little bit faster than it is. Every thing takes forever to load and browsing the web is really slow as well.
<testdr> tacomaster: "takes forever to load" - you should check your harddisk-performance. Maybe your hardware is nearly broken and this is only the first sign you notice before its breakdown.
<tacomaster> testdr: smart status shows the disk as good. Memtest86 shows that the memory has no erros (ran for over 6 hours)
<testdr> tacomaster: then give the transferrate from hdparm.   Check manpage for hdparm and the command is (needs root-rights):  hdparm   -tT   /dev/sda   and do this too for your root-partition
<testdr> tacomaster: if this dropout from channel is normal for you - you may have network problems too.
<tacomaster> No I am still getting used to lubuntu. in ubuntu you can close the main program and it closes to status bar but if you close it in lubunu is terminates the program
<tacomaster> /dev/sda:
<tacomaster>  Timing cached reads:   1422 MB in  2.00 seconds = 711.34 MB/sec
<tacomaster>  Timing buffered disk reads: 172 MB in  3.03 seconds =  56.84 MB/sec
<testdr> tacomaster: that is an older harddisk - but i have seen much older ones with only 30MB/sec
<tacomaster> Well yea its an old computer
<testdr> tacomaster: only to show you the difference, i have: cached reads 2217.40 MB/sec and disk reads 188.44 MB/sec
<testdr> tacomaster: but like i said - you have to check the root-partition too. You get it in the terminal with "df" for "/" - maybe /dev/sda3 or something else
<tacomaster> I had blackbox on gentoo with this machine and it ran pretty fast but I hated the compile times of all of the programs. I am not sure if it is just because of blackbox being lighter or if there is just more background processes in lubuntu
<testdr> tacomaster: run please (in terminal) command "free" and give the line with "-/+ buffer/cache"
<tacomaster> -/+ buffers/cache:     296044     720560
<testdr> tacomaster: and last - you should need a swap-part for a computer with only 1GB ram
<tacomaster> I have a 2GB swap partition
<testdr> tacomaster: this looks nice - no big memory waste and therefore the reason is not only the small mem of 1GB
<testdr> tacomaster: the free-command shows how much is used of your swap. What is used?
<tacomaster> I think it is just the difference between using a window manager vs a desktop enviroment
<tacomaster> 24172 used of swap
<tacomaster> out of 2013136
<testdr> tacomaster: that is not much - now check running programs - you know "top"?
<tacomaster> yea I have been using top and I am not really maxing out the cpu at all. The biggest tax is when im using the flash plugin and that takes up about 30% of the cpu alone
<wxl> ew flash
<wxl> there's your problem :)
<tacomaster> lol :D
 * wxl sinks back into the shadows
<testdr> jo - flash the old waste
<tacomaster> It is required for work website
<wxl> you should tell your work they're doing a disservice to their customers :)
<testdr> tacomaster: you should check top more often - maybe even let it run in a terminal and you can see what programs may suddenly pull down your cpu-performance (doing things you dont know).
<testdr> tacomaster: you know how to change the time-period for top? Change it to 1 second. And check how much cpu top then wastes.
<tacomaster> I have never changed the time-period for top but I'm sure its not that hard. Its probably listed in the man page some where
<testdr> tacomaster: for the performance of your network/internet connection you should (without any other programs running) check the download-speed when you are doing the ubuntu-software-updates. Those download nearly run with full speed
<testdr> tacomaster: in running top - its press key "s"   and then enter 1 for a 1 second timeout instead of the default of 3 seconds
<testdr> tacomaster: and - like i said - you should run it constantly to get used to it and what programs are shown and what uses your cpu to notice if something else is consuming the cpu-performance
<testdr> tacomaster: if you do more internet-browsing - you should consider to do it most times without animated images,  without flash enabled and without java/script enabled (and without cookies stealing some packets too).
<wxl> the first thing would be identifying where the problem is. is it memory, cpu, io, swap, etc?
<testdr> wxl: we have done:  memory, harddisk-performance, swap,  now with top its the cpu thing.
<wxl> sorry i guess it sounds like you got it under control testdr :)
<testdr> np wxl
<wxl> there's also the question of network, too
<tacomaster> I think it is just me not used to being on a slow machine. My normal laptop is an i7 processor and cuts into everything I throw at it with out stutter
<wxl> yeah well that's the question, too: your reference point
<testdr> network - thats what i said about the time when he is doing ubuntu-software-updates and he should check the network performance there, because those server (from ubuntu) are quit fast and dont use flash or javascript..
<wxl> lubuntu makes old machines run well, it just doesn't make them perform magic :)
<testdr> i did a lubuntu install on an old laptop with windows-xp. The laptop had only 256mb ram and a 20GB-harddisk. win-xp used 20 seconds to boot and lubuntu was the same. It can do no magics - but it runs with uptodate-software and it was nice to see games like "frozen-boobles" run in full-screen and see the wlan-chip working.
<testdr> tacomaster: games? Ever tried those to check the performance? For example like frozen-bubbles (with sound and a lot of eye-candy).
<tacomaster> testdr: No I have never really tried any games on this computer. I am trying to make this computer so I can devote to nothing but work on this computer
<tacomaster> I don't need much just a no frills fast light weight distro
<john_rambo> Hi, I disabled the lxpanel to try Cairo-dock ...now I have removed it and restored the lxpanel but the desktop right click menu has changed and files which are the desktop are not visible. I can see them only via pcmanfm https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/30630174/Selection_001.png
<john_rambo> I wan to restore the default right click lubuntu menu
<zy3pD> Menu→settings→desktop settings
<zy3pD> i don't know the english names exactly
#lubuntu 2014-09-25
<Py33> Anyone know what would cause a Kernel panic at boot: not syncing. No init found? I've googled and wasn't able to get a straight answer.
<charlesay> hi
<charlesay> does anybody here have experience with installing lubuntu 14.04 on a machine with no flags for pae-support (as in pentium m processors)?
<Unit193> You can generally use the 'forcepae' boot option to get it working.
<charlesay> yes, i found a guide on the ubuntu documentation that suggested that
<Unit193> Alright, problem?
<charlesay> when i tried it, the waiting screen showed up for a while and then the computer shutdown
<charlesay> 12.04 did boot into a live session
<urielvigilant> There`s some trust and easy Lubuntu app to spread and share with password, my 4G Lte internet coonection Usb, via Wifi in my lap top ?
<dagon_> hey guys. Is there any way of modifying the login screen? I really want florence available there
<urielvigilant> What kind of connection i should choose, when using Networkmanager to creat a new wifi connection to share my Pen usb 4G Lte internet trought out my laptop wife bcm4311 to a Nokia E 63
<JohnDoe_71Rus> urielvigilant: https://launchpad.net/wifi-hostapd-ap
<urielvigilant> hi JohnDoe_71Rus   let me see
<urielvigilant> JohnDoe_71Rus   iam to newby on Linux to know what to do with  the doc you pasto to me here . Can you explain a little buit about it ?
<JohnDoe_71Rus> urielvigilant: https://code.google.com/p/wifi-hostapd-ap/downloads/list download WiFi_Hostapd_AP_1.1.tar.gz
<JohnDoe_71Rus> unpack it
<urielvigilant> ok
<JohnDoe_71Rus> install this sudo apt-get install wireless-tools bridge-utils hostapd dnsmasq libqtgui4
<JohnDoe_71Rus> https://code.google.com/p/wifi-hostapd-ap/wiki/Questions_And_Answers
<kamikaze1993> could someone help me enable my wifi card? i find it in terminal, but none network
<kamikaze1993> does anyone have a clue?
<testdr> kamikaze1993: check with lsmod whether the module for this card was loaded - check the log-files (syslog) for messages about it. If there is none - check for the hardware about info for linux-drivers available. It could be, you first need the firmware for the card and this may not available with the normal distribution (manufacturer download).
<kamikaze1993> hid_roccat_kone        18478  0
<kamikaze1993> hid_roccat             13485  1 hid_roccat_kone
<kamikaze1993> usbhid                 53122  0
<kamikaze1993> hid                   110572  2 hid_roccat_kone,usbhid
<kamikaze1993> ctr                    13193  1
<kamikaze1993> ccm                    17856  1
<kamikaze1993> rt73usb                32048  0
<kamikaze1993> rt2x00usb              20886  1 rt73usb
<testdr> kamikaze1993: use the pastebin-service to show lists or messages longer than 3 lines! --> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kamikaze1993> bluetooth             467228  11 bnep,btusb,rfcomm
<kamikaze1993> crct10dif_pclmul       14268  0
<kamikaze1993> 6lowpan_iphc           18968  1 bluetooth
<kamikaze1993> crc32_pclmul           13180  0
<kamikaze1993> ghash_clmulni_intel    13230  0
<kamikaze1993> nouveau              1230409  1
<kamikaze1993> how do i find log file?
<testdr> kamikaze1993: you did not provide the type of wlan-adapter/chipset/laptop or whatever. If you dont know anything about it - how should i do?
<kamikaze1993> could anyone help me with me wifi card ?
<testdr> kamikaze1993: from the pastebin-url (why did you not paste it here in the channel) i can only guess it might be an rt-kind-chipset. No one can help you if the only thing you can do is ask for help! You have to provide more specs. --- 1. is it a built in wifi-card?
<kamikaze1993> Asus Zenbook UX32VD  --> Intel cetrio advanced -n 6235
<testdr> kamikaze1993: you should check: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbookPrime
<testdr> kamikaze1993: special do a check, if your type of notebook is the same like on the link-page
<kamikaze1993> correct
<testdr> kamikaze1993: what ubuntu-version you are using? Check with "uname -a"
<kamikaze1993> i use btw 14.04 lts
<testdr> kamikaze1993: if you doubt your installed version is missconfigured (maybe from your different trys to make it working) then check with the ubuntu-live-version lubuntu-14.04.1 and whether the booted live-version can enable the wifi without problems.
<kamikaze1993> i've used this computer for 2 months now without any problems. After I decied to software update everything collapsed
<testdr> kamikaze1993: then a check with a clean ubuntu-live-version is necessary to make shure its only some missconfiguration and not some hardware-problems. You know how to use the lubuntu-live-version?
<testdr> kamikaze1993: you did read on the link-page (some lines above) about problems with this notebook running on battery?
<kamikaze1993> yes sure. But i know it works
<testdr> kamikaze1993: are you now using the laptop (in the irc-channel) over the usb-ethernet-port?
<kamikaze1993> yes
<kamikaze1993> no :) i use a usb wifi
<testdr> kamikaze1993: and you already have done all the updates? -- (ok - other working usb-wlan)
<kamikaze1993> yes
<kamikaze1993> i've tried ifconfig wlan0 up
<testdr> kamikaze1993: you can try following:   delete  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules  with sudo and unplug the usb-wlan and reboot and check you may not have disabled the built-in-wifi-chipset (some notebooks can disable it with a special switch, some in the bios setup).  The deleted net.rules will be rebuilt when booted.
<testdr> kamikaze1993: and because you know the lubuntu-14.4.1 did work - you can (as last test) use the live-version and if it wont work, there is something differnt wrong/broken/disabled.
<kamikaze1993> so i type in terminal sudo delete /etc/....
<testdr> kamikaze1993: yes - with sudo, but the command to delete ist:  rm
<kamikaze1993> rm: cannot remove ‘/etc/udev/70-persistent-net.rules’: No such file or directory
<testdr> kamikaze1993:  -- !>   /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<kamikaze1993> I accomplish to delete the files,but i did't work .
<testdr> kamikaze1993: like already said, the ultimate check is the lubunt-live-version. Cause this did work and if it wont work any more, then something else is broken or changed.
<kamikaze1993> okay I understand i do not have a usb stick here and now.:((
<kamikaze1993> but say it works be live cd what is the next step?:)
<testdr> kamikaze1993: if the installed version could not be repaired - backup user data (if not already done) and do a fresh install. This is for a lot of problems quicker than to try to get the reason over the irc-channel
<testdr> kamikaze1993: because you said - it worked before an update some weeks ago - if it is a kernel-update, you have still the option to boot an older kernel from the grub-boot-menu (if it does not show up on boot - keep shift-key pressed)
<kamikaze1993> thank i would try to hold the shift key
<koell> raphaellaguna :3
<koell> hey phillw
<koell> and Unit193 o/
<koell> lol i never thought LXLE is getting that popular
<zy3pD> whats the difference?
<koell> idk xD
<zy3pD> ?
<koell> never tried, just seen on distrowatch
<zy3pD> ok, so you have important news for us
<koell> yeah, it is my 2nd anniversary of lubuntu!
 * Setsu Back
<ohgodbees> Hello, I've got a problem here. This is my first time installing and using Linux, I've installed Lubuntu on an Asus Eee PC 1201HA and the screen sort of flickers/buzzes. I can't figure out why this is, maybe it's drivers but I don't know if linux requires driver installation and the driver tool in Lubuntu can't find anything
<ohgodbees> I see something about gma500_gfx driver but I don't know how to install it
<fes> does anyone know how to active natural/reverse scrolling in lubuntu trusty?
<wxl> dude that ain't natural :)
<wxl> might be in input controls, e.g. synaptics if you have a touchpad
<fes> oh, i am going to check out input controls
<fes> i can't find it in there.
<fes> anyone else have any idea?
<wxl> fes: what device?
<fes> it is a touchpad on my old HP laptop. It works fine under Unity.
<wxl> well it may be unity that's giving you that
<wxl> fes: try setting negative values for VertScrollDelta and/or HorizScrollDelta (depending on your preference) with synaptics
<wxl> like i said, synaptics :)
<Gassho> How do I manage laptop lid behavior?
<fes> wxl: in what conf file should I edit that?
<wxl> !synaptics | fes
<ubottu> fes: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<wxl> fes: also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Mouse#Touchpad_settings
<randi> remember when pcmanfm Tools had open current folder as root ? Is there a facimile to that available ? thanks
<wxl> phillw: yep, i'll make a note about it
<wxl> oh darn wrong channel as usual :/
<fes> wxl: thank you so much. i managed to change it using synclient commands. Thank you so much.
<phillw> never a problem here
<wxl> fes: don't forget you need to add to autostart or something of the sort to make it permanent
<fes> wxl: oh, thanks. i will check that out.
<fes> wxl: in ubuntu/unity it is easy to find the autostart options but I can't seem to know what to do in Lubuntu. Is there a file to look for?
<wxl> see that link above ^
<wxl> fes
<randi> how do I open as root in file manager ?Thanks
<fes> wxl: sorry for not reading enough before asking. I found it :) Thank you again!
<wxl> randi: `sudo pcmanfm`
<randi> wxl ...that's what I have been doing  because the command in tools to open as root i no longer available. So thats it ?
<randi> I have 14.04 on a usb flash drive and use it on a few computers
<wxl> randi: 1s
<randi> what do you mean ?
<wxl> randi: here's a solution http://lubuntublog.blogspot.com/p/actions_24.html
<randi> nice, thanks there wxl
<wxl> randi: and yes the change is by design. more on that here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcmanfm/+bug/1290101
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1290101 in pcmanfm (Ubuntu) "pcmanfm lost option to open current folder as root " [Undecided,Invalid]
<wxl> randi: this too although less helpful http://wiki.lxde.org/en/PCManFM#Run_as_root
<Unit193> Just use gksudo, it's not hard.
<wxl> there's that too
<wxl> or use bash
 * wxl ducks
<randi> but thats in terminal while I am using the file manager its disruptive for me
<randi> I like the scripts...thanks
<ianorlin> gah got amd64 installed and working but also did manual partitoining
<wxl> ianorlin: yeah well i think nio's bug is a very very unique situation, especially after his recent notes. i didn't even include it in the release notes for beta2
<wxl> ianorlin: i missed your testing this time :(
<ianorlin> sorry just reported it
<ianorlin> I did some i386 ones for alternate
<ianorlin> I just did it like 5 minutes ago
<wxl> i wish i could say bash scripts work in sh but they don't!
<wxl> oopsie
<Unit193> checkbashisms
#lubuntu 2014-09-26
<qwerkus> hello. Yesterday I tried dual monitoring on lubuntu
<qwerkus> 14.04 with xrandr. Worked fine. Today, I boot up an get a blank desktop (background + mouse)
<qwerkus> how can I fix it ?
<koell> qwerkus: so there are no panels there or the menu at the bottom?
<qwerkus> exactly. ctrl+alt+t doesn't work either.
<koell> qwerkus: so does every restart fail?
<qwerkus> ye
<qwerkus> s
<koell> did you put the xrandr command in the autostart config file?
<qwerkus> no
<koell> im using xrandr as well and just put it there so after login i got dual monitor setup
<qwerkus> sure
<qwerkus> but I had to try it first, so I used a term, and entered the commands manually
<koell> yeah
<qwerkus> is there a log file somewhere showing what's going on after lighdm passes over to lxde ?
<koell> but if you only try it is reset after restart and now that problem appears?
<qwerkus> yes; that's why my guess is that it's not xrandr related
<koell> weirdo
<rockworldmi> Hi all.
<rockworldmi> i am unable to boot into LiveDVD on hp450
<rockworldmi> i have disabled uefi but still not working
<qwerkus> still facing a blank desktop here; no clue where the problem is..
<zy3pD> mouse visible?
<qwerkus> yes
<zy3pD> tried with a seound monitor? maybe drivers are missing
<zy3pD> or with Ctrl+Alt+F1 on terminal?
<qwerkus> xorg.0.log shows no problem with nouveau
<qwerkus> it's a laptop though
<zy3pD> so additional drivers are missing
<qwerkus> you mean nvidia bins ?
<zy3pD> e.g.
<qwerkus> ha: works. Turns out there was no space left on /
<qwerkus> clear some space; problem fixed
<zy3pD> omg
<qwerkus> I think I already experienced this somewhere
<qwerkus> there should be a quick check upon boot time
<qwerkus> to see if there is enough space left
<pacmyc> After latest update on lubuntu 64-bit the computer freezes for about 1 minute when the "logout"-button is pressed on the "start menu". I never had any issues like this before. After a minute the logout menu appears and seem to be working. Any ideas? Or hints which log log files to check=
<yz3pD> pacmyc, i had the same problem! installed additional display drivers...runs fast
<pacmyc> ok i'll try that, thanx
<taiebot> Wouah guys i have just updated to the latest updates today and i won 60Mb of ram on startup. I am on 14.04 and i have proposed as updates. if i login as the guest session it uses only 140mb of ram that's a massive improvement.
<wxl> taiebot: that's interesting. wonder if it was bash's fault hahahah
<ianorlin> wxl for bug 1374546 what am I supposed to strace?
<ubottu> bug 1374546 in lxsession (Ubuntu) "lxsession-default does not launch in reattached screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374546
<wxl> ianorlin: the command(s) you're running
<taiebot> wxl: Did someone notice the same improvement? i do think its more related to the kernel update
<wxl> taiebot: can't say i've been paying attention.
<taiebot> wxl: I have a widget always on, with ram and cpu displayed. I did clearly notice after i updated a big improvement on startup
<BuntuTech> hello lubuntites
<holstein> BuntuTech: hello, and welcome .. be sure to use the #lubuntu-offtopic channel for casual chatting
<BuntuTech> what casual chatting im just sitting here
<kamikaze1993> could someone help me get my wifi card intel 6235 to get more stabil?
<kamikaze1993> http://pastebin.com/z0aUmUgd
<dresden> how do I force lxpanel to load on my primary display if my external monitor is positioned left?
#lubuntu 2014-09-27
<qkzoo1978> Hi.  I went into LightLocker and disabled screen lock, but it still locks, there a way around this?
<holstein> qkzoo1978: i remove the locker.. and use my own manually..
<qkzoo1978> Ok, how do you uninstall it>
<holstein> qkzoo1978: i just found what package was responsible for it.. i think it was the screensaver.. and i removed it
<qkzoo1978> thanks
<suncokret> hello
<suncokret> maybe about half hour after boot lubuntu icon of update notifier appear beside down beside clock
<suncokret> how to dissable that appearing
<testdr> suncokret: for future you can disable any notifications about (security)updates - for now, you can install the updates or there is a dangerous way to delete packet-source-lists (but this works only if you did disable automatical update notifications).
<suncokret> i don't understand, now icon didn't appear... i don't know why sometimes it appear
<testdr> suncokret: what the hell did you do?
<testdr> suncokret: did you reboot or what?
<suncokret> no
<suncokret> yesterday was appear
<suncokret> and now it not appear
<testdr> suncokret: did update run?
<suncokret> it is on task manager
<suncokret> update-notifier
<suncokret> wait, i will tell you how i was set updates
<suncokret> i don't know how is original on english, because i use serbian language
<testdr> suncokret: i dont know either - using german version 8-)
<zy3pD> testdr, auch ein deutscher?
<testdr> suncokret: did you understand that the notify-icon only appears if updates are available and the can only happen if you have enabled to check for updates (or you did it manually)?
<testdr> zy3pD: no, je ne parle plus de francais
<zy3pD> testdr, y yo puedo hablar espanol
<testdr> -> offtopic
<testdr> suncokret: there should be new update available for bash-bug-fixing
<zy3pD> suncokret, you can find the update manager in menu→system settings→update manager
<suncokret> this is my settings in updates: 1.never, 2. show immediately, 3. show every two weeks, 4. never
<zy3pD> 1.=4. ?
<zy3pD> 1. always?
<suncokret> 1. i set  to never
<zy3pD> so set to 2. ?
<suncokret> 1. is option for check updates
<suncokret> 2. is option for security updates
<suncokret> 3. option for other updates
<zy3pD> ok
<suncokret> 4. option for new version of lubuntu
<suncokret> 1. is option for check updates - never
<zy3pD> type update-manager in terminal
<suncokret> 2. is option for security updates - show immediately
<suncokret> 3. option for other updates - every two weeks
<suncokret> 4. option for new version of lubuntu - never
<zy3pD> what is your problem?
<suncokret> problem is that sometimes update-notifier icon appear and when i go to update it say that system is updated
<zy3pD> how/where does it appear?
<zy3pD> and can update manager access the web ?
<testdr> suncokret: can you check in a terminal this file (should be empty):  /var/lib/update-notifier/updates-available
<testdr> suncokret: could it be you mix:  update of paket-lists      and   update of installed packets?
<testdr> suncokret: more clear? You can have an up-to-date paket-list, but there may be some pakets with older version and not already updated
<suncokret> thanks, i will check
<suncokret> <zy3pD> how/where does it appear? - it appear down right beside clock
<zy3pD> suncokret, tried sudo apt-get update ?
<suncokret> now icon appeared again, i went first to "show updates" and it say that software was updated
<suncokret> then i go to find updates, and it find new updates - about 120mb
<suncokret> so now i can install it.
<suncokret> i go now... thanks
<TomWallenfang> HÄLLO CHAN SERV
<buntutech> hello lubuntites
<buntutech> i would like to submit something to the lubuntu team now if i may be so bold
<zerothis> nvclock is telling me to modify my xorg.conf to enable setting clock speeds. Is there a new way to do this or should I be xorging like it says?
<[SLB]> hi, is anyone having trouble with skype 4.3 and built-in mic? i tweaked the audio with tsched=0 and at least i can hear sounds, but my mic apparently doesn't want to work with skype
<asus> salut
<Guest96636> svp j ai instale lubuntu sur mon pc portabe et je ne peux pas ouvrir des video sur le net
<Guest96636> svp aider moi
<Guest96636>  svp j ai instale lubuntu sur mon pc portabe et je ne peux pas ouvrir des video sur le net
<Boscop> to install lubuntu on a pentium 4 with 2.6 ghz and 512 mb ram should i select the alternate installer or the normal one?
<buntutech> i noticed lubuntu (reg. install) idles at 170mb of ram and goes up from there as u add s tuff
<buntutech> so it will run well as is on that hardware
<Boscop> buntutech: how high does it go? what if it goes over 512?
<Boscop> the page says up to 700mb
<buntutech> i since added a few things and it now idels at 300mb...as u prolly know...that 512 memory will be supplemented by a swap files of equal amount unless of course u modify that for more swao which u may wanna do id do at least 2gb swap
<Boscop> buntutech: is the alternate installer equivalent in terms of options? and as stable?
<buntutech> Boscop, if u go over 512 lubuntu will have another 512 swap made from ur HDD
<Boscop> automatically?
<buntutech> yes
<buntutech> but
<Boscop> during the install already?
<buntutech> i dontthink its enough
<buntutech> do u use alotta programs at once?
<Boscop> i want to run a server on it. probably nginx
<Boscop> but i can setup swap later. first i need the installer to run successfully
<Boscop> will 512 mb be enough ram for the regular installer?
<buntutech> well yeah but very tight
<buntutech> as i said even stock it uses 170mb
<Boscop> so i should use the alternate installer?
<buntutech> do u have a fast HDD?
<Boscop> no, it's an old laptop with pentium 4, 2.6 ghz etc
<buntutech> i cant comment on the alt installer never used it maybe someone else will chime in
<Boscop> hdd is only like 26 gb so prob slow too
<buntutech> yikes that may even be one of those older 4200rpm
<Boscop> but it should only work
<Boscop> not be fast
<buntutech> it will be pretty fast when using the memory just will crawl when u have to borrow from swap
<buntutech> some big programs are goona be slow coming up off the HDD for sure
<phillw> Boscop: lubuntu is a desktop system... please use ubuntu server for server
<buntutech> he only has 512 ram
<buntutech> super old slow lapper
<phillw> buntutech: Yes, and on server you do not ask on lubuntu... you use ubuntu-server
<buntutech> o
<[SLB]> it's just a matter of packages installed, every flavour is the same
<Boscop> [SLB]: no, i installed ubuntu first, but after login i only got a black screen with only mouse pointer visible
<Boscop> buntutech: so the regular installer will swap to the disk, so it will succeed?
<[SLB]> i was talking about using a desktop flavour as a server
<Boscop> buntutech: is the alternate installer equivalent in terms of options? and as stable?
<phillw> Boscop: the alternate installer simply uses less resources to install than lubuntu needs to run.
<Boscop> phillw: will the mini installer give me the option to encrypt the hd?
<phillw> Boscop: Desktop needs more RAM / resources than the alternate ISO needs. It is why we are the only member of the family that still has them.
<Boscop> i think mini is more suitable for me than alternate. i don't need office of mail software. i just want to run a server on it
<Boscop> but i need to encrypt the drive
<phillw> Boscop: If you want to that deep..... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/MinimalInstall
<phillw> So, yes, you can...
<Boscop> phillw: does the mini installer allow encrypting?
<phillw> yes
<Boscop> ok
<Boscop> phillw: what's the diff between minimal and core?
<phillw> Boscop: different names for the same in most cases... for lubuntu we do have a different
<Boscop> why does it say i should select "no automatic updates"?
<phillw> Boscop: because you have a choice
<Boscop> phillw: how do i know if i have a pae or non-pae cpu?
<Boscop> it's pentium 4
<phillw> Boscop: if you choose 32 bit then it should install.
<Boscop> ok, i will use the trusty core mini iso
<phillw> Boscop: your P4 is pae capable. So just use the standard alternate of lubuntu
<Boscop> phillw: but then i have all the stuff that i don't need, using up resources. like office software, mail client etc. i just want to install nginx there
<phillw> Boscop: then just install the net-boot?
<Boscop> the mini iso? yea
<phillw> indeed
<buntutech> http://imgur.com/Ww1d3k1 (proposed lubuntu COA)
#lubuntu 2014-09-28
<willz06jw> please excuse me if this has been answered many times: where can I donate a buck or two for lubuntu.  It greatly helped me and I want to make sure it doesn
<willz06jw> t go away
<holstein> willz06jw: AFAIK, you cant.. you can only contribute time, or, theoretically, pay someone else to contribute time, or contribute $$ upstream somewhere
<holstein> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<holstein> willz06jw: its great to offer.. thanks!
<willz06jw> thanks for the fast response.  I will donate to ubuntu in the hopes that a sheckel or two shoots down to lubuntu.
<macksting> Howdy. I'm trying to figure out how to do something which sounds simple, but my Google fu is awful and just isn't yielding anything I can grasp or which is applicable. How do I use Linux, Lubuntu in particular, to back up my XP partition?
<Boscop> should i select "install updates automaticall"? when will it do this? as a cron job?
<Boscop> does it make sense for a server?
<Boscop> how can i change this setting later?
<macksting> Hrm. Not a good sign.
<Unit193> macksting: What type of backup?  You can do full image, or just grab the important files.
<macksting> I was thinking an image.
<macksting> Something where, should all go awry, I can restore it and actually have it function.
<macksting> Got a few games in particular which simply don't function in Wine, and at their age the support's never going to come.
<Unit193> Clonezilla would be my goto.
<Unit193> Old enough and you can go dosbox. :P
<macksting> Well, I DID manage to get Win95 working in DosBox, but I never did figure out how to get it to mount the CD drive running off that drive...
<macksting> The other game which required Win3.1 went a lot smoother through DosBox. It was so cute. It thought it was a computer.
 * macksting looks up clonezilla
<Unit193> Just not the server part of it, never used that.  Old game: OMF2097 and slightly old: StarCraft. :P
<macksting> To be fair, I have games old enough to run for governor.
<macksting> Fallout 1 is old enough to get drafted.
<macksting> Video games old enough to run for president are pretty rare. I don't think I have any of those. I imagine some have to be played on an oscillascope.
<macksting> For now, I'm okay calling 1996 games "old."
 * macksting is downloading Clonezilla.
<macksting> Hrm. I seem to have buggered something up. I'm'a restart. Thank you for your assistance.
<macksting> Ta for now.
<sjoshi> hello, i am not able to see any battery/power manager in the indicator applets. How can i get it?
<sjoshi> using Lubuntu desktop on Ubuntu 14.04
<Cervantes> hi, anyone know how to solve "broken package and unmet dependencies" problems?
<Cervantes> i can't install couple of stuffs since using lubuntu.
<rmyc> hey does anybody know how to completely remove any locks and any formof sleeping on ubuntu
<rmyc> no matter what i can't remove or disable light locker
<BuntuTech> good afternoon lubuntu technicians
<AndresDollar> alguien ayuda a novato desamparado?
<AndresDollar> holas alguien ayuda a novato desamparado :(
<ianorlin> !es
<AndresDollar> thanks! i see sorry
<ianorlin> If you also speak English it would be nice to know specifically what the problem is
<AndresDollar> yes ,too get found channel in spanish, but my english is very poor im know not if my undertand me
<AndresDollar> I'm from a session guest on my lxde is vergonsoso but I think damage the openbox because the system is hanging when I enter my personal session
<AndresDollar> as I can restore from the session openbox guest?
<testdr> AndresDollar: no -- no admin rights for guest - you need the lubuntu-live-version to boot from and repair - or create new user
<testdr> AndresDollar: you can try to login on a terminal -- strg+alt-F1/F2.. - and change the bad data of your openbox-session in your home-directory in the files of ./config
<Andresdollar> the problem too in my quest session :/
<[SLB]> it should be sufficient to delete the config files as testdr said
<[SLB]> or rename them in any case
<Andresdollar> but specifically deleted file? guess I erased and the system retrieves default?
<ianorlin> yes
<Andresdollar> as? sorry am a newbie also being from guest session not let me delete that folder config?
<testdr> Andresdollar: in your guest-session try to switch to a console-terminal with strg+alt+F1 and there login with your old admin-account. Then you can rename your local configs like this:    mv     .local      .local-old
<ianorlin> couldn't he su into his old account from lxterminal in the guest session as well
<forthewin> hi, my iso only asks me to install lubuntu. I want to try live session first. How, please?
<ianorlin> forthewin: did you download the alternate installer?
<ianorlin> because alternate installer is better for really old computers but doens't have a live session
<forthewin> ianorlin: yeah the alternate installer ok i understand now
<forthewin> thank you
<ianorlin> having a cd with live session around can be useful
<testdr> forthewin: the alternate-installer is necessary for install on computers with less than 500-700 Megabytes memory
<forthewin> testdr: yea my 2000 desktop only has 512ram and i need every drop of speed i can get
<testdr> forthewin: then you can try the lubuntu-live-version, but the install from this could fail. The install is only a question if you want to install it to the harddisk.
<forthewin> it is on mint mate right now and it is crawling
<forthewin> testdr: guess ill just go for it and install, nothing much to lose
<nmsm> hi everyone
<ianorlin> you could try the live disk and then install from alternate but live session won't run the best with 512 mb or ram
<forthewin> ianorlin: true, but it wont be representative of its real performance, so i got to install and see for myself
<testdr> forthewin: there are 3 ways to do the install:  1. without live-version,  2. out of the live-version (needs more memory), 3. with internet-updates during install(needs more memory) -- you get it?
<forthewin> testdr: ok i think i do, i will do number 1
<ianorlin> yeah livecd aren't that great for performance anyway as it is slow to access disk
<forthewin> just hoping it doesnt take 90 minutes to get past the 90% mark like i saw on a blog somewhere
<testdr> but live-version is an easy way to test if the hardware is supported and the main-tools may fit
<nmsm> forthewin me too, i just wiped mint mate... here my compaq nx9030 with 715 RAM was struggling.. on lubuntu now and it's blazing fast
<ianorlin> if it runs fine iwth compatibility on mint but is slow then hardware testing is not as nescary
<ianorlin> although if a different kernel version regression bugs can break things
<nmsm> forthewin mine took 20/30 minutes with updates on a M Celeron CPU
<nmsm> try to directly install it without booting on the live session
<nmsm> it installs faster
<Andresdollar> i follow this tutorial http://tweakies.blogspot.com/2014/04/lxde-compiz.html (translate to english) ... and is the oringin of my problem :(
<[SLB]> Andresdollar, you probably have screwed here windows_manager/command=compiz --sm-disable --ignore-desktop-hints cpp
<nmsm> slb tuga, boa noite
<testdr> Andresdollar: spanish - portugal? - but who ever tries compiz (the 3d-enhancements and eye-candys) does not need lxde and openbox to save memory and performance!
<[SLB]> sorry i don't speak porto eheh
<nmsm> ok sorry mate, thoght you were portuguese
<Andresdollar> spanish
<[SLB]> no worries, it often happens on irc with my nick :p
<nmsm> hehehe it's because of Benfica's
<[SLB]> yups
<nmsm> cheers ;)
<[SLB]> :)
<nmsm> hehehe i support their rival FC Porto hehe i actually born there, nevertheless, tricked me this time hehehe
<faildox> hey guys, just spent the last couple of hours playing around and fixing up an old dell inspiron 1501 amd sempron (lol) It worked for a hot moment like a dream after i upped the ram
<faildox> but then after a few successful reboots it went to a black screen with a cursor after login!
<faildox> anyone eer seen this issue?
<ianorlin> did you change the session to openbox
<ianorlin> faildox what happens if you right click
<faildox> nothing
<faildox> obviusly i can ctrl alt f4 etc
<faildox> but startx runs some kernel output and then goes to the black screen and cursor again
<nmsm> faildox,  never happened to me mate, sorry i can't help
<faildox> strange
<[SLB]> nvidia?
<ianorlin> faildox: does sudo service lightdm restart bring you to a login screen? to restart the the lightdm which allows you to log in?
<faildox> yes it does
<faildox> i done the hole dpkg --configure
<faildox> but after logi
<faildox> hang on
<faildox> its doing things
<faildox> o.0
<faildox> its offering me updates to 14.04
<faildox> xD
<faildox> sweet
<[SLB]> lol
<faildox> lol now its upgrading automatically awesome
<faildox> problem solved
<[SLB]> things that happen when an old pc is just old and needs its time :p
<phillw> ;flood | faildox
<faildox> got excited
<phillw> :flood | faildox
<[SLB]> where's the flood? if no one talked inbetweeb it's not his fault, lol
<faildox> ;)
<phillw> SLB, Im's not IRC copper... but they do want people to use paste bin :)
<[SLB]> for chatting? :°)
<ianorlin> !flood | faildox
<ubottu> faildox: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<faildox> !flood | faildox
<ubottu> faildox, please see my private message
<phillw> [SLB]: a hard call... #lubuntu-offtopic is always safer for an on going conversation
 * [SLB] facepalms, hardly
<faildox> jheez
<faildox> thanks fgts
<faildox> so much for a good community
<faildox> bai bai
<phillw> I wonder if we could simply disable his lubuntu installation...
<[SLB]> eheh, he wasn't doing bad, but at the end he screwed, lol
<phillw> [SLB]: indeed :)
<[SLB]> :)
#lubuntu 2015-09-21
<CooloutAC> holstein: i saw that thread,  none of those options work for me
<CooloutAC> i have no whoopsie in /etc/default,   and apt-get purge or remove wants to remove lubuntu
<CooloutAC> i also don't see a system settings,privac, diagnostics option in lxde
<ianorlyn> CooloutAC: you are on 15.04 at least right
<CooloutAC> ianorlyn: ya
<ianorlyn> think documentation might not have been updated for systemd yet
<ianorlyn> maybe try sudo systemctl disable whoopsie.service
<CooloutAC> ya tried it
<ianorlyn> did not work?
<CooloutAC> no,  well I didn't put .service not sure that would matter
<CooloutAC> i did do sudo stop whoopsie which went through
<CooloutAC> but it was still running when i did service --status-all
<randomuser_> Just wondering if anyone can help me. Installed Lubuntu 14.04.3 and everything is fine except that I can't connect to a PPTP VPN server. I can do it with my Windows box. Here's my var/log/syslog: http://pastebin.com/Ns6dxkKa
<phillw> tsimonq2: you rang?
<tsimonq2> randomuser_: You would probably get better help over at #ubuntu
<tsimonq2> randomuser_: On this specific subject
<randomuser_> tsimonq2: thanks for responding. I did that, didn't get any reply, or at least not yet. I may need to ask this in reddit.
<phillw> randomuser_: please repeat the question, tsimonq2 called me in to see if i could be of assistance.
<randomuser_> phillw: wow thanks! I Installed Lubuntu 14.04.3 64-bit and everything is fine except that I can't connect to a PPTP VPN server. I can do it with my Windows box http://pastebin.com/Ns6dxkKa
<randomuser_> the pastebin is my /var/log/syslog
<phillw> randomuser_: this is pretty recent post, and certainly worth a read and possible try.. http://askubuntu.com/questions/642456/cant-connect-to-pptp-vpn-server
<randomuser_> phillw: i actually did that and still got the same problem
<phillw> randomuser_: then have a read of http://blog.geeky.name/post/2011/03/17/PPTP%3A-Ubuntu-Client-connect-to-Windows-VPN-Server
<randomuser_> also did that :(
<Kamilion> randomuser_: the error message is pretty clear
<randomuser_> i also made sure there's no whitespace int he gatewat address section as there seems to be a bug with whitespaces
<Kamilion> "invalid gateway 'gateway'"
<randomuser_> just this morning i actually tried the 32-bit version inside vmware workstation (from a different place, tho) and it worked without problem
<randomuser_> i may need to try 32-bit on this machine to make sure this only happens to 64-bit version...
<Kamilion> PPTP is quite finicky
<Kamilion> randomuser_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/620748/pptp-vpn-not-working-on-ubuntu-15-04-but-works-on-ubuntu-14-04-10
<Kamilion> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1452941
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1452941 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "PPTP VPN fails to connect in 15.04, but works in 14.04/14.10" [High,Confirmed]
<Kamilion> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=733296
<ubottu> Gnome bug 733296 in VPN: PPTP "networkmanager-pptp add route fails" [Normal,New]
<randomuser_> are they the same bug? seems like it shows up with different error msg
<randomuser_> k i'll whip up both 32-bot and 64-bit in vm and see if i encounter same prob\
<Kamilion> not the same bug, but the gnome bug was linked in the comments of the launchpad bug
<randomuser_> hmmm interesting
<randomuser_> both 32-bit and 64-bit have the same problem
<randomuser_> i'm starting to suspect i broke something when i uninstall a lot of apps after fresh install
<Kamilion> randomuser_: possible.
<Kamilion> I do the same thing.
<Kamilion> kill off abiword and gnumeric
<Kamilion> as well as a bunch of media libraries I don't need on a server
<osvarelar> hello
<Kamilion> o/
<randomuser_> ok i tried them again n double checked. Fresh i386 would connect, amd64 wouldn't
<Kamilion> huh.
<Kamilion> as I said, PPTP is quite finicky :/
<Kamilion> https://github.com/pritunl paired with some modifications to the https://github.com/proxysh clients would probably work out better.
<Kamilion> or, well, just use putty/kitty and SSH forwarding from windows, and SSH VPN from other *nixs
<Kamilion> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/VPN_over_SSH   <--- one of the better guides
<teward> Kamilion: 15.04 PPTP not working or something?
 * teward pulls up his 15.04 env
<Kamilion> randomuser_'s experience seems to indicate so
<randomuser_> i'm using 14.04.3
<teward> hmm
<teward> randomuser_: and you experience the issue there?
<randomuser_> yes. but it only applies to the 64-bit version
<teward> thankfully i have a 14.04 VM I can test on
<teward> AND a known-to-work PPTP VPN server :P
<randomuser_> haven't used irc for a while now. modern emoji for irc would be nice
<randomuser_> can
<randomuser_> cant do a thumbs up
<teward> randomuser_: give me a minute to update the VM, been a while since it's been running (so I'm pulling in all the updates).  It's a 14.04.2 system but once upgrades to packages are done it should match, i think
 * teward is also downloading a .3 ISO now
<randomuser_> ok. Thanks for your trouble!
<teward> no trouble at all
<teward> i'm also testing my RPi with the same setup, HOPEFULLY it works :P
<teward> (because 15.04, although not Lubuntu :/)
<teward> (network manager is still network manager xD0
<teward> randomuser_: i don't have all the scrollback, what do you see when you try to VPN?
<randomuser_> http://pastebin.com/Ns6dxkKa
<teward> installing VPn plugins now lol
<teward> then a VM restart for the kernel :)
<teward> randomuser_: i can't replicate from here... :/
<randomuser_> :(
<randomuser_> which packages did you install to enable your pptp connection?
<teward> network-manager-pptp and dependencies.  I can't establish PPTP connection at all though... give me a second
<teward> tail your entire syslog though
<teward> because pptp and pppd give data
<teward> looks like even good pptp connections aren't working in Lubuntu 14.04.2
<teward> let me test my main Ubuntu
<teward> brb
<randomuser_> http://pastebin.com/GTcddEyQ
<teward> randomuser_: i hate to ask, but why pptp?
<randomuser_> yeah, i figured the question will pop out. Unfortunately the vpn server is out side my control
<teward> allow me to point out the idiocy of PPTP since MSCHAP and other encrypted auth methods, (others are plaintext on PPTP) are cracked
<teward> randomuser_: well, even with a valid server, I can't get PPTP to connect.  TBH I like OpenVPN better :P
<randomuser_> i guess this has to wait until at least next year to resolve
<randomuser_> the vpn server is a friend's router. i believe it won't run openvpn. Gotta wait until i fly there and either mod the router or replace it.
<teward> randomuser_: so, just using it to proxy?
<teward> or to get into their net lol
<randomuser_> yeah, mostly to buy games
<randomuser_> internet infrastructure there is really slow anyway.
<randomuser_> going to sleep now. Thanks guys for the inputs!
<holstein> o/
<Freddie_Mercury> So I installed the Typhoon weather widget on Lubuntu 14.04 LTS; however, whener I run it, it takes up a space in the task bar as if it were a full program and not just a widget confined to the desktop.
<Freddie_Mercury> How do I fix that?
<Freddie_Mercury> http://www.noobslab.com/2014/05/typhoon-conky-alternative-widget.html <<< This is what I got.
<wxl> afaik, that's a problem with the widget, Freddie_Mercury
<Freddie_Mercury> I see, wxl.
<Freddie_Mercury> Thing is, I watched people on YouTube giving instructions on how to download it, and their widget seems to behave like a widget should. o.0
<Freddie_Mercury> It's what confuses me.
<wxl> on lubuntu?
<wxl> and/or on a system with lxde?
<Freddie_Mercury> No, iirc this was vanilla Ubuntu with GNOME and Unity.
<Freddie_Mercury> Is that important?
<wxl> absolutely essential.
<Freddie_Mercury> o.o
<Freddie_Mercury> I see.
<wxl> if you get ubuntu it will work fine XD
<Freddie_Mercury> ...there's an issue with that; I kind of want to avoid Unity.
<Freddie_Mercury> Maybe I'll try on Xubuntu, I dunno.
<wxl> i doubt it will be much better
<wxl> it's probably made for gnome
<wxl> most are, in general
<Freddie_Mercury> ._.
<Freddie_Mercury> Is this why when I tried Conky it was buggy as hell?
<wxl> nope
<Freddie_Mercury> ._.
<Freddie_Mercury> Anyway, I'm checking out another weather widget: http://www.noobslab.com/2015/04/gis-weather-widget-updated-and-now.html
<Freddie_Mercury> This one seems to work better.
<wxl> Freddie_Mercury: yay! yeah. that's kind of the problem with the different desktop environments. they don't share the same pieces and those that do don't necessarily work the same way.
<wxl> Freddie_Mercury: a good widget developer thinks about all of them, but that's sometimes asking too much XD
<Freddie_Mercury> wtf? Now this widget disappears when I iconify all windows. :|
<Freddie_Mercury> Why does the *widget* disappear?
<wxl> that's utterly bizarre
<wxl> again a widget problem :(
<Freddie_Mercury> xD
<phillw> Freddie_Mercury: use the weather applet that comes with lubuntu :)
<Freddie_Mercury> Where is that.
<phillw> Freddie_Mercury: right click on the task bar, Add / Remove Panel Items, Panel Applets, Add .... select weather applet and configure, click 'add' then use the up / Down to position it where you want it
<phillw> You'll find lots of little applets that you can add without having to try adding other stuff on top of the system :)
<Freddie_Mercury> phillw: Wow. O.O
<Freddie_Mercury> This is all new to me.
<Freddie_Mercury> phillw, there's a small issue; apparently, there's no 'weather applet' option when I press "Add"...
<Freddie_Mercury> phillw: This is what I see. http://i.imgur.com/Qo3L9lN.png
<phillw> Ahh, must not be in your version :(
<Freddie_Mercury> I use Lubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<phillw> I'm on a newer version
<Freddie_Mercury> 15.04?
<phillw> 15.10 ... I'm a tester, not sure when weather applet was added though.
<Freddie_Mercury> I don't understand; https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lubuntu-meta/+bug/917360 << This is a bug from a Lubuntu version from a while ago.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 917360 in lubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "weather applet doesn't show temperature Lubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Freddie_Mercury> Ubuntu 12.10 is what one of the persons there reports.
<Freddie_Mercury> So, what, they removed it, and put it back...?
<phillw> or it got fixed and re-added.
<Freddie_Mercury> Maybe that bug made them remove it.
<Freddie_Mercury> And now it's fixed and back in your version.
<phillw> if it is working in 15.10 it will be included in 16.04 LTS which you will be able to upgrade to when it comes out.
<Freddie_Mercury> lol
<Freddie_Mercury> "When it comes out".
<Freddie_Mercury> That will ... take a bit. :P
<phillw> no clean way to go from 14.04 to 15.10 ... Sorry.
<Freddie_Mercury> I know. ._.
<Freddie_Mercury> But, it's OK. This is a production/service laptop, not a testing machine.
<Freddie_Mercury> I needed a stable version.
<ibouvousaime_> how can I disable the alt+click and drag shortcut to move windows ?
<suncokret> hello... when i change and rewrite some shortcut in "/usr/share/applications", how can i refresh shortcuts menu?
<noahmg123> I am having trouble pairing my Bluetooth headset. I can connect to the headset service but no sound outputs to the headset
<ianorlyn> suncokret: I know a  reboot or logging back out and logging back in will probably work but not sure what exactly you need to restart
<wxl> i know there are different profiles for bluetooth
<wxl> the headset needs to have the right profile in order for it to work as intended
<wxl> perhaps it doesn't see what it expects?
<wxl> noahmg123: ↑
<wxl> i actually have a bluetooth speaker that doesn't work with my laptop for that reason
<suncokret> so i need to log out?
<wxl> my phones see it fine
<suncokret> i can't refresh it without log out?
<noahmg123> wxl: I am not sure what you mean. What should I do?
<wxl> noahmg123: what i'm saying is i'm not sure you'll be able to do anything. however, the issue is not necessarly lubuntu-specific. you may want to check with the folks at #ubuntu and see if they can provide any help.
<noahmg123> wxl: ok. Also, I have the issue now that youtube videos (or any other web players) will not play at all. they display, but do not go forward. This happened on my laptop whenever I run jack but jack is not running on this computer. What should I do?
<noahmg123> A restart normally fixes it but I do not want to do that.
<wxl> !alsamixer
<wxl> fooey
<wxl> noahmg123: well, alsamixer
<noahmg123> wxl: what about it? Run the command?
<wxl> noahmg123: that's your sound server, so yep.
<noahmg123> ok wait a minute. I may just have to restart chrome. I'll try that soon.
<suncokret> how can i set working directory for some program in shorcut in /usr/share/applications? some programs which are not installed work fine with app shortcut, and some have errors to find files which are in directory where are program
<wxl> hello
<wxl> oops
#lubuntu 2015-09-22
<Steffieke> Why I cannot install any linux on a P4 2.66Ghz ??
<Steffieke> I tried many distros
<Steffieke> normaly lubuntu hAs to work on a P4 ??
<genii> Try the 32 bit
<Steffieke> I did
<Steffieke> are there importand bios settings I need to make?
<NOOB_> lxle?
<Steffieke> lxde?
<Steffieke> lxle ?
<genii> What typically happens when you try to install?
<hateball> Does the CPU support PAE? Even 32-bit kernels are compiled for that now and does not work with older hardware
<Steffieke> I start booting up and I can select the language and keyboard settings and than it hangs
<Steffieke> I don't thinks so
<Steffieke> its a P4 2.66
<Steffieke> the live-boot allso hangs
<Steffieke> only windows will install and Hirens bootcd works too
<hateball> Steffieke: you can try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PAE
<Steffieke> thnx , but do you think an old P4 intel has pae?
<Steffieke> I'll check that out
<Freddie_Mercury> Does installing libqt5gui5 and its dependencies on Lubuntu 14.04 LTS break the system?
<wxl> should not, Freddie_Mercury . it's just adding libs that lubuntu doesn't normally use
<Freddie_Mercury> wxl, basically, it seems Minitube 2.5, the latest stable, requires it, but I was told in #ubuntu that since Lubuntu, which uses LXDE (non-QT so far) doesn't use QT, it may break the system>
<wxl> Freddie_Mercury: sounds to me like they're guessing. as long as it doesn't remove gtk, you should be fnie.
<Freddie_Mercury> OK.
<Freddie_Mercury> Let me go ahead and take the plunge then.
<Freddie_Mercury> wxl, install seems to have worked; now I'm finally able to install from the Minitube deb.
<wxl> excellent Freddie_Mercury :)
<Freddie_Mercury> Now, I hope this new version fixed the problem I was having.
<wxl> best of luck on that one!
<Freddie_Mercury> Apparently the Google API, it wasn't able to access it.
 * Freddie_Mercury shrugs.
<Freddie_Mercury> Yay, works now.
<Freddie_Mercury> :>
<wxl> well if they make apis like everyone else does, they change every 5 minutes :)
<Freddie_Mercury> Yeah. ._.
<wxl> ooh
<Freddie_Mercury> Hm?
<wxl> glad it's working :)
<Freddie_Mercury> Cheers.
<phillw> Freddie_Mercury: ping
<Freddie_Mercury> phillw: ping
<phillw> I *may* have a work round to add the weather applet, if you are okay with terminal stuff?
<Freddie_Mercury> Hm, what was the issue again? It disappeared when I minimized the windows?
<Freddie_Mercury> "Iconified".
<Freddie_Mercury> Because what I did was, just get rid of that toggler.
<Freddie_Mercury> And now I use the virtual desktops.
<Freddie_Mercury> To look at desktop.
<Freddie_Mercury> I also added a Conky widget to the desktop.
<Freddie_Mercury> And look at it the same way.
<phillw> Freddie_Mercury: that was it, but I said to use the inbuilt weather applet.. which is not there in 14.04. But, if you have solved it using conky , no further action is needed
<Freddie_Mercury> Oh, that.
<Freddie_Mercury> What was your workaround?
<Freddie_Mercury> Just roughly/
<Freddie_Mercury> (I don't use Conky for weather, just system stats.)
<Freddie_Mercury> (I don't know how to do the URI stuff. :/)
<phillw> Freddie_Mercury: I was going to send you weather.so to simply drop into /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/lxpanel/plugins
<Freddie_Mercury> What does it look like.
<phillw> 1 little applet for cloud type (sun, partially cloud, cloud, light rain, heavy rain... and night ones) and a temp applet in F or C
<Freddie_Mercury> Very simple and small I guess.
<Freddie_Mercury> Hold up a second, let me show you what my desktop looks like atm
<phillw> also includes forecast for tomorrow
<phillw> Freddie_Mercury: http://img35.imageshack.us/img35/8615/pluginwithtooltip.png shows it on tool bar and also the display when you click it.
<Freddie_Mercury> Ohhh, it's an indicator.
<Freddie_Mercury> Not a *widget*.
<Freddie_Mercury> Like, a tooltip thing.
<Freddie_Mercury> Whatever it would be called.
<phillw> yeah, sits along side the other little indicators that you can add... Uses very little space up, which I like :)
<Freddie_Mercury> Sounds good, I may get it. This is my desktop atm: http://s12.postimg.org/m8zdwz0gt/2015_09_22_192105_1280x800_scrot.png
<Freddie_Mercury> Weather widget looks neat, huh?
<Freddie_Mercury> I found it yesterday.
<phillw> much tidier than mine, although I rarely see my desktop!
<Freddie_Mercury> Heh, why is that, always doing stuff in active windows? :)
<phillw> indeed.... IRC keeps me busy, and I over see a couple of Fb areas and get a fair bit of mail.
<Freddie_Mercury> "Oversee"?
<Freddie_Mercury> You're FB staff
<Freddie_Mercury> ?
<bioterror> some ubuntu related pages on fb
<Freddie_Mercury> Ohh, nice.
<phillw> no, I'm a mod for three lubuntu areas
<Freddie_Mercury> Anyway.
<phillw> and linuxpadawan
#lubuntu 2015-09-23
<utu8o> how do you play HEVC files on Lubuntu with MPlayer? thanks
<holstein> utu8o: http://askubuntu.com/questions/362745/how-to-install-h-265-hevc-codec-on-ubuntu-linux
<eipi10> has anyone else received automatic updates today that included a "multimedia player"?
<Guest42721> hello
<ianorlin> hi Guest42721
#lubuntu 2015-09-24
<CooloutAC> anybody know how to get a busy mouse cursor when launching programs from desktop or start menu?
<kgiii> Is this a good spot to ask a few questions?
<ianorlin> kgiii: yes just ask
<kgiii> Excellent and thanks. Is there any official word on when Lubuntu 15.10 will be released?
<ianorlin> I think around third week of october but not sure of the exact date myself right now testing a lot of installs for final beta right now
<marcus> hi all. i have installed the i386 variant of lubuntu and noticed that nm-applet is not started automatically after installation. is that intended?
<kgiii> Thanks. Will I be able to do an inplace upgrade or will I need to reinstall?
<ianorlin> marcus: if you can start it manually then run updates and it should
<ianorlin> that is fixed in the point releases like 14.04.1
<marcus> ok, great. thanks
<marcus> same goes for gnome-keyring?
<marcus> as on first startup it asks to enter a password
<marcus> shouln't it use the login pw as default?
<ianorlin> marcus: not sure about gnome-keyring I think you can add that to autostart
<marcus> it starts but it prompts for a passwort to enter
<tolkor> to all the creators, keepers and everybody else involved with lubuntu:  i want to give a huge tnx for the incredible job on this.  i became an ubuntu fan about 2006 or so, left the ubuntu world by around 2010 or so because it's front end became so ugly, cumbersome to use, and in general a resource oinker killing my older systems.
<tolkor> i've tried various ubuntus down the years but it wasn't until i tried lubuntu 2 months ago that i felt "hey, this is nice"
<tolkor> i am currently installing lubuntu on my 4th desktop
<tolkor> tnx heaps and loads to all involved for a wonderful tool
<tolkor> another attaboy:  lubuntu is the first *nix distro that my wife, who always struggles with technology, has said "i like this; it works well for me"
<pmish> hello! could somebody help me out with changing chmod +x on a program run from an sd card?
<pmish> i can't run it because i get a permission denial, and i cant change the rights, nothing happens
<teward> pmish: is the SD card formatted ext4 or no?
<pmish> running lubuntu 14.04 on a radxa rock pro (single-board computer)
<teward> pmish: if the SD card is not formatted ext4 then you can't make it work.
<teward> at least, not easily
<pmish> thanks for the quick reply, let me check
 * pmish is a novice linux user (hurray..)
<pmish> okay, so i flashed lubuntu onto the sd
<pmish> it is ext4 yes
<pmish> then i have the rest of the free space on the sd as an additional partition where i store everything
<Chicken_Wrap> Hello.
<wxl> interesting nick, Chicken_Wrap
<tsimonq2> ^ +1
<Chicken_Wrap> The tastiest nick in all of nickdom.
<tsimonq2> XD
<cooloutac> anyone know how to get busy mouse cursor to show when lauching app from desktop?
<holstein> cooloutac: i dont understand that question
<vikingredwolf> only apps who has the "launch information" do that
<vikingredwolf> and that depends of the app itself and the .desktop file
<cooloutac> vikingredwolf: i'm not sure what you mean?
<holstein> cooloutac: you want an animated cursor? that, while an app is launching? you have something like an animation indicating the program is loading?
<cooloutac> i added the command in every .desktop file but it still doesn't work
<cooloutac> holstein: ya
<vikingredwolf> in Gnome it happens because of a daemon
<vikingredwolf> or in KDE
<cooloutac> when i was using fedora lxde it worked, not sure why not in lubuntu
<holstein> cooloutac: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2108908 is where i started
<holstein> cooloutac: you can ask in the fedora team how they implement that in lxde, and, it will be the same in this lxde..
<vikingredwolf> it seems it's happening to some people : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2214106
<cooloutac> ya its not the theme,  its not the .desktop files...hmm
<vikingredwolf> odd
<cooloutac> i wonder if there is a fedora lxde roo
<cooloutac> *room
<leszek> maybe fedora just starts that gnome daemon in the background
<leszek> thats what I suspect though I did not try it
<vikingredwolf> I think it's "inside" gdm, but I'm not sure
<holstein> and, a lot of changes are happening there.. or, *not* happening there, since, changes are just happening upstream
<holstein> could be, fedora is just using a newer version of something.. gtk related, or lxde its self.. etc
<cooloutac> hmm
<vikingredwolf> and "we" are going to another direction. dropping some gtk elements.
<cooloutac> how come?
<holstein> lxqt.. who knows..
<vikingredwolf> We're heading to a complete Qt desktop
<holstein> things are changin.. ^
<vikingredwolf> yup
<cooloutac> hope it still works on my old system
<holstein> lubuntu 14.04 is an LTS
<cooloutac> i switched from fedora lxde cause it starting causing problems
<vikingredwolf> tis
<holstein> you mean, you switched to lxde desktop from some other desktop?
<cooloutac> started getting erros with the newer kernels,   getting freezes
<cooloutac> holstein: no i switched from fedora lxde to lubuntu
<vikingredwolf> in Fedora?
<holstein> well, the kernel is just that.. likely, some newer kernel that your hardware does not support
<vikingredwolf> supposedly new kernels add more support
<cooloutac> ya well 4.1 kerne;ls have failed to find device cpu 0 message at boot
<holstein> sure.. but, for *newer* hardware :)
<cooloutac> i was told to ignore it,  but i started getting other issues as well,  said the heck with this and installed lubuntu instead
<holstein> but, nothing is preventing the creators of any hardware from supporting the kernel.. or, releasing modules for any kernel.. etc
<holstein> cooloutac: which, is cool.. and, im certainly glad you are here, and enjoying it. but, im just postulating a plausible scenario.. where, the newer kernel versions in fedora were not supported by your hardware well. rather than, its just a fedora vs ubuntu issue
<cooloutac> holstein: does it matter?
<cooloutac> it shows their development makes no sense
<holstein> cooloutac: sure.. it matters, since, you are trying to provice support for it, and the creators of the hardware are not.. its very important to know why things are happening, and how you are going to deal with it
<cooloutac> lxde for me is for older hardware
<holstein> sure.. and im not even addressing the desktop.. im removing it from the equation.. you can use whatever desktop you like, but, if the kernel is having issues being supported, that wont matter..
<cooloutac> holstein:  i think i remembe your name now,  i remember now why i don't like you lmao
<holstein> cooloutac: you dont "like" me? anyways.. im only here to provide volunteer support, and help provide factual assistance.
<cooloutac> holstein: so what are you trying to say,  that pretty soon ubuntu is going to have 4.1 kernel and i will have same issues?
<cooloutac> I guess i will just have to wait and see,  rather then just "postulate"  lmao
<holstein> cooloutac: im saying, if the kernel drops support for something your hardware needs, then, yes.. when you get the same kernel in ubuntu, you will have the same issues.. and its not constructive to assume its related to LXDE, or fedora
<holstein> since, the kernel is the kernel..
<cooloutac> you guys don't even have the busy mouse cursor when lauching apps in your desktop,   you don't even have pulseaudio,   i'd have to imagine you and fedora are worlds apart
<cooloutac> and i think your "postulating" is useless
<cooloutac> theories are for nerds,   i will wait and see what happens with my own eyes,  because there is probably a 50% chance yours is meaningless
<cooloutac> I mean I am not assuming all the issues i was having on the latest fedora are because of the kernel even
<cooloutac> i just gave you one example
<holstein> sure. its just that, you *have* a theory.. and im saying, it may be something where, when the kernel versions are the same, you will may see the same issues
<cooloutac> stop your postulating already and help me figure out how to make the mouse cursor show when a program is laucnhying is all i fkn asked!!!
<holstein> anyways.. 14.04 is an LTS
<cooloutac> holstein: ok thats nice,  i don't give a fk about that either
<cooloutac> jesus christ!
<holstein> cooloutac: sure, friend.. ask the  fedora team how they implement that feature in lxde.. you can likely just drop it in, no compatibility issues
<cooloutac> ask the fedora team is your answer hahah
<cooloutac> ...
<holstein> cooloutac: correct.. that is still what i think is the shortest path to how to get that going..
<cooloutac> i'd rather you just said that you have no fkn clue and stopped talking after that....
<holstein> hey, maybe you can just look at the config in the fedora live iso..
<cooloutac> holstein: stop talking to me dude
<holstein> cooloutac: no problem.. good luck, and keep in mind, you can use #ubuntu for general issues, as, it is typically quite slow in here.. cheers, and good luck
<cooloutac> i never got such terrible advice from anyone before lol
<cooloutac> sometimes its best to admit when you don't know
<cooloutac> noone wants to hear you talk
<holstein> !ot | cooloutac
<ubottu> cooloutac: #lubuntu is the Lubuntu support channel, #lubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Lubuntu, and #lubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cooloutac> holstein: you got issues dude
<cooloutac> one of those nerds that comes on freenode to make himself feel smarter,  and doesn't really help anybody
<krytarik> cooloutac: Please stop this now.
<holstein> cooloutac: please join me in the appropriate channel.. im fine letting this go right here, but, we need to keep the channel clear. thanks..
<cooloutac> holstein: can you stop fkn talking to me already!!!
<krytarik> !language | cooloutac
<ubottu> cooloutac: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cooloutac> i'm ready to install fedora lxde iso again and just wait for the 4.2 kernel.   since holstein says i'm going to get fkd soon on lubuntu anyways haha
<cooloutac> i mean i had to change default theme just so the lib notify bubble didn't look glitched,  it was embarrassing
<cooloutac> i thought maybe lubuntu project was actually abandoned or something cause i don't know how that is ok'd lol
<holstein> there is testing going on, right now.. for the upcoming 15.10 release.. also, filing bugs can be helpful to let folks know what you are finding that is not meeting your needs..
<cooloutac> yes i've been adding the "me too"  for all these bugs
<holstein> thats a big help, actually.. these are changing times, though.. for lxde generally.. its a challenge for the smaller teams to keep up, for sure
<cooloutac> i ahve a feeling its not for the better
<cooloutac> only reason to use lxde is for an older system
<cooloutac> if I wanted to pretend i'm using something ligthweight that really isn't i could juse use xfce
<holstein> well, that can be the only reason you choose to.. but, folks actually like it becuase its light, and less clutter.. etc.. not only for older systems..
<cooloutac> i'm sure my reason is the reason 90% of the people choose it
<cooloutac> if your bored and want something to do,  go fk up xfce
<cooloutac> it seems like this no busy cursor on lubuntu has been a problem for years
<cooloutac> i see people comoplaining about it in 2012 and up
<cooloutac> i mean its a huge problem since lubuntu is used mostly for older systems,  and when i got the kids and my parents clicking too manyt imes
<cooloutac> and yes i added the me too the bug report,   something that hasn't got fixed in 4 years
<holstein> the gnome tool doenst work for you?
<cooloutac> gnome tool?
<holstein> 14:40 < vikingredwolf> in Gnome it happens because of a daemon
<cooloutac> can you explain?
<cooloutac> what is it I'm supposed to do?
<cooloutac> better yet please don't talk to me
<cooloutac> I think i'd be better off ignoring all your advice, sorry
<TheSchaf> sounds like a good plan, go to a help channel, ask for advice and then ignore all the advice :D
<cooloutac> TheSchaf: if you wanan give me some that'd be great
<cooloutac> but holstein doesn't actually give advice,  he just likes to hear himself postulate
<cooloutac> he is lost in the clouds like most of these freenode nerds,  I don't need that shit today
<holstein> cooloutac: its good advice from vikingredwolf , actually.. if you want to try and provide a busy curor, i would try it.. otherwise, /join the OT channel for discussion..
<cooloutac> fucking try what????
<cooloutac> you are not sayign anything
<iynque> :/
<cooloutac> are you telling to me to install something called "gnome tools"
<cooloutac> and if so then wtf do I do with it?
<cooloutac> the fact you are suggesting that,  probably means its fkn nonsense
<holstein> cooloutac: im trying to calm this down, a notch.. please, watch the language in the channel..
<cooloutac> holstein: get lost dude
<cooloutac> 4 years people have been asking how to do this
<cooloutac> and not one fkn answer online
<cooloutac> and I'm supposed to listen to the guy that only wants to postulate to himself about unrealted shit?
<Unit193> cooloutac: No cussing (even leaving out a letter) please.
<cooloutac> this project is a failure
<cooloutac> i'm gonna have to go back to fedora lxde
<Unit193> Sure, have fun.
<cooloutac> pretty soon lxde will be deprecated it looks like
<holstein> cooloutac: cheers! we'll be here, if you need assistance..
<cooloutac> you will be able to wipe your ass with your "qt" version
<cooloutac> lol
<holstein> there are a lot of changes coming..
<wxl> do not feed the trolls, folks
<holstein> well, it did trail from trolling to support question..
<wxl> → offtopic
<Chicken_Wrap> Hey, I'm having a problem with the live version of Lubuntu. When I add files to the desktop, they sometimes do not show up at all, so I have to restart the desktop. Does anybody have any ideas on how to fix it?
<Chicken_Wrap> Also, I know for a fact that they are actually (because ls) THERE, but they just won't show on 'graphically'.
<Chicken_Wrap> *up.
<leszek> Chicken_Wrap: pressing f5 should refresh the desktop
<Chicken_Wrap> leszek: I've tried that. No luck.
<leszek> fam or gamin should be installed which autorefresh this normally. Though it might be a bug somewhere else
<leszek> running 14.04 I don't have any problem so far
<Chicken_Wrap> It's been installed to your HDD?
<leszek> SSD
<Chicken_Wrap> That works too.
<Chicken_Wrap> #join #lubuntu-offtopi
<rytomi> Can anyone help me install a video driver to Lubuntu?
<Kamilion> nvidia or amd catalyst?
<rytomi> Niether. It's a VIA chipset. They provide the drive for Lubuntu 15.04, but I can't seem to get it to install I think I'm missing something.
<rytomi> If you want to take a look, you can download from here: http://linux.via.com.tw/support/downloadFiles.action
<rytomi> I have the VX900 chipset.
<rytomi> The Make.log has Error 2 at the end.
<rytomi> No one?
<rytomi> Ok.... guess no Lubuntu for me :(
<iynque> :/
<krytarik> rytomi: Why do you think you need it then?
#lubuntu 2015-09-25
<tachibana> hi
<ianorlyn> hi tachibana
<tachibana> i tried installing lxde then purging unity now im stuck with broken dm again
<tachibana> i am unable to login and all I can think about trying ti sudo apt get install lubuntu-desktop
<tachibana> is to*
<ianorlyn> tachibana: can you try restarting lightdm from a tty
<tachibana> which is taking forever to download
<tachibana> it doesnt seem like lightdm tried to start up at all
<tachibana> it goes into default graphics mode
<tachibana> i might have some unity lxde xfce4 3-way conflict going on
<tachibana> but im rpetty sure i purged everything and reinstalled lxde
<tachibana> pretty*
<tachibana> im about learning architecture as I go along
<tachibana> but god damn i should just learn openbox or something
<tachibana> ianorlyn, whats the command to do that, would it be faster than finishing this lubuntu-desktop download in tminus 25 minutes
<ianorlyn> tachibana: is the download in a tty
<ianorlyn> tachibana: which lubuntu version
<tachibana> yes
<tachibana> idk i just typed sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<tachibana> i guess it turns ubuntu out
<tachibana> im hoping
<tachibana> ;____;
<Kamilion> should do, but you should check /etc/alternatives/ just in case
<kevelasa> bonsoir
<kevelasa> quelqu'un sais comment changer sur lubuntu la resolution ecran ? car jai le message over the range
<holstein> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<taserman21> Hi
#lubuntu 2015-09-26
<Optical> I have a 2003 Dell Inspiron 2650, with 128Mb of RAM and 20gb hard drive.  I am installing Lubuntu but my PC goes to sleep and stops
<Optical> How can I stop my computer from going to sleep? It makes me have to manually restart my computer and restart installation
<Optical> I am currently trying nomodeset and at least its made it farther than before.  I cant see anyone having an issue with old hardware though
<taserman21> Is it the computer or the OS?
<taserman21> Because I know there is an option somewhere.
<Optical> its the computer
<Optical> I thought it was the OS but I dont have an OS on it atm
<taserman21> Wait so what exactly is happening?
<Optical> most people just make fun of me for installing it on an old laptop.  thanks for not doing that.
<taserman21> Well, I have it on a chromebook, so I take a lot of shade for that too.
<Optical> I have to boot Lubuntu from a CD. I slap it in, pick English, and start installing.  I come back about 10 minutes later to a black screen. Fan still running, LEDs still blinking, system still installing.  Eventually the system stops installing, and I am left with a black screen and I cant do anything
<ianorlyn> does pressing the keyboard do anything
<ianorlyn> could be it turns the screen off
<Optical> I looked around for a few hours and tried a few changes using F6 options.  Right now its still installing, without a black screen... but I am constantly pressing keys.
<Optical> ianorlyn - its in sleep mode when that happens, it doesnt accept inputs.  been happening for years. hoped installing a new OS would help
<taserman21> Well, I guess it's Lubuntu Clickers.
<Optical> i didnt even think of running an auto clicker... I was gonna build a thing from legos to click buttons for me...  I design hardware, I suck with software.
<taserman21> Well, it shouldn't take that long.
<taserman21> But it will be worth it
<taserman21> Also this chromebook has an ssd so I wouldn't know
<Optical> at 128Mb RAM and 1.4Ghz I just assumed it would take... all night. haha
<Optical> how do you like your chromebook?  my friend threw his at a train.
<Optical> and thanks for the vote of confidence
<taserman21> Wait, what? At a train.
<ianorlyn> Optical: are you using alternate?
<taserman21> Also most of the transfer rate pertains to the hard disk/ssd
<taserman21> but I am sure u r using a hard disk
<ianorlyn> as I think desktop runs out of rma with 128 mb
<taserman21> Wait I didn't see 128 mb of RAM?
<taserman21> This might not work
<taserman21> Go out and get yourself $80 worth of 8gb of ram
<ianorlyn> yeah I would try alternate otherwise might not work
<ianorlyn> taserman21: probalby won't accept that much in that old a motherboard
<Optical> yeah its the original hard disk. and yes, a train. he didnt like his chromebook
<Optical> its a laptop, I'm not sure how much modification I can do physically.  and its from 2002 so guides are too old to apply anymore.
<Optical> I want to convert the laptop into a server dump/ router for a project
<taserman21> Well, maybe because he didn't realize it was for internet only unless you used crouton or booted a whole new OS entirely
<Optical> ianorlyn : What is alternate?
<ianorlyn> a text mode installer that dones't use as much resources
<taserman21> A different iso for smaller systems
<ianorlyn> although I have found it worked better with virtualbox in the past for soem reason but I almost always use qemu kvm now
<taserman21> You might be able to run a kernel and thats it
<taserman21> jk
<Optical> i just burned it onto a disk and slapped it into my old comp.  trying to replace OS entirely.  whats crouton?
<taserman21> Make it a bitcoin miner
<Optical> text mode installer makes sense
<Optical> haha actually I have an updated kernel running in a virtual machine on this laptop
<Optical> basically, the goal is to link my 4 laptops (3 old) together to make a server.  Server is medium between a web ap and the raspberry pis so I can control motors from my phone/laptop/email.
<ianorlyn> taserman21: that would be like the worst perfomrance for watt with hardware that old
<taserman21> lanorlyn: So your computer
<Optical> so... I havent been able to use the mouse for a while now. but the screen isnt black yet.  Not sure if its stuck but the cd drive is still clickin and whirrin
<taserman21> Just keep clickin'
<Optical> so uh... its just sitting there now. not doing anything.
<Optical> cant move the mouse and its quiet.
<Optical> some people are saying lubuntu cannot be installed with less than 256Mb of RAM but is that just an opinion?
<dzho> that seems awfully thin to me, so I'm guessing it's not just an opinion.
<mig_> My connection dropped and came back and now I can access some sites, but not others.. I know a reboot will fix this, but is there another way?
<taserman21> Can I have help with Lubuntu.
<taserman21> I think I am addicted to it.
<taserman21> Help me.
<taserman21> It is ruining my life. I want to play games, but now I have broken the chains of Windows. HELP ME!!!
<dzho> sounds serious
<taserman21> Developers need to support LINUX.
<taserman21> What should people who use Lubuntu be called?
<Kamilion> people.
<Kamilion> humans?
<taserman21> lumans?
<Kamilion> Oh, and if you want to play games, you don't have very long to wait. SteamOS arrives in november; and a large fraction of Steam games run on linux today, thanks to the efforts of the Unity Engine people spending time getting their runtime working on linux. Unity's just about to release a linux version of their game-editor as well.
<taserman21> Steam OS is here
<taserman21> I just can't get it cuz im on a Chromebook that I made into a Lubuntu Book
<Kamilion> it's available; but they're doing an official launch in november with the controller.
<Kamilion> oh, what's the tool they use for chrooting these days?
<taserman21> Wait, what is Steam, is it like Origin, or Uplay. No nothing is as good as Uplay.
<Kamilion> i thought chromeos tossed X and started talking right to the kernel DRM
<Kamilion> ...
<Kamilion> origin's terrible.
<Kamilion> uplay's even worse.
<taserman21> It is called crouton and I stopped using it because I wanted the whole SSD for Lubuntu.
<Kamilion> but yes. Those are very poor clones of Valve Software (Half life)'s Steam platform
<Kamilion> yeah, crouton. *scribbles note*
<taserman21> Yeah I know, I was kidding. Origin is like Steam accept orange and annoying.
<Kamilion> Desura's actually pretty good.
<taserman21> And Uplay is like a Mental Hospital.
<Kamilion> so is gog.com
<taserman21> Yeah, I haven't tried gog, but desura only once for an indie game.
<Kamilion> there's also http://www.greenmangaming.com/
<Kamilion> most indie games support linux if their engine does
<Kamilion> I personally run a windows 7 workstation with VMWare workstation 12 'pro', with 3-20 lubuntu VMs running
<Kamilion> my windows installation is filled with the same open source software as lubuntu.
<Kamilion> really, the only truly propritary software I have is part of my game development pipeline for unity.
<taserman21> I had an awesome gaming PC, but then it broke, then I finally got it fixed, and then, *sniffles, I spilled coke on it and brushed it off and it is done for
<taserman21> *needs a shoulder to cry on
<taserman21> I KILLED HIM!!!
<Kamilion> laptop?
<taserman21> Desktop
<bioterror> !offtopic
<Kamilion> Top vent?
<ubottu> #lubuntu is the Lubuntu support channel, #lubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Lubuntu, and #lubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Kamilion> yeah, let's take it to #offtopic.
<Kamilion> er
<bioterror> sorry to ruin your party ;)
<Kamilion> #lubuntu-offtopic
<Kamilion> well, as long as we chat here, we're just wasting log-space in an HTML file.
<taserman21> true
<Kamilion> on the up side, most of that conversation did relate to *buntu as a runtime environment.
#lubuntu 2015-09-27
<taserman21> Can someone help me with an Openbox problem?
<AndyDevSA> Yup
<taserman21> Okay, thank you.
<AndyDevSA> Why openbox?
<AndyDevSA> If I may ask?
<taserman21> Well, with some windows, when I press minimize maximize or close it won't do anything. Do I need to reinstall openbox?
<AndyDevSA> Damn..
<AndyDevSA> And you just have a bare install of openbox?
<AndyDevSA> Are you looking for a light gui?
<taserman21> Well, no, I am running Lubuntu 15.04
<taserman21> And it has worked before.
<AndyDevSA> Aaaa...ok
<AndyDevSA> Have you run logs?
<taserman21> No, I rarely do, I always forget how to.
<AndyDevSA> Don't we all
<taserman21> I can look it up if you forget too, lol.
<taserman21> xD
<AndyDevSA> It's could be: ~/.xinitrc here
<AndyDevSA> Been moons since I've used a gui
<taserman21> cool
<taserman21> ?
<AndyDevSA> There you may find issue with your devices...?
<AndyDevSA> Why ?
<taserman21> I don't have a ~/.xinitrc
<AndyDevSA> Oh.. Ok
<AndyDevSA> Have you run a search query? Are you in via ssh?
<taserman21> Yeah, sorry I am not running a normal computer, I "hacked" a chromebook
<taserman21> Uh... no I am in the actual OS
<taserman21> I can close the windows by left clicking on their icons in lxpanel and clicking close window
<AndyDevSA> Open a shelll
<AndyDevSA> Honestly, this sounds like device conflicts
<AndyDevSA> We don't deliver too deep in graphics as most of out servers are headless..
<taserman21> I mean it worked until earlier today... quite randomly actually
<taserman21> "we"?
<AndyDevSA> We are anonymous ...
<AndyDevSA> Hahha
<taserman21> xD
<AndyDevSA> Lol, my company
<taserman21> Oh, ok.
<AndyDevSA> Try install gnome desktop
<taserman21> And then?
<AndyDevSA> And then see if it works!?!
<taserman21> I have tried other window managers but it doesn't really work.
<taserman21> Ok, I guess
<AndyDevSA> Would you like the commands? You would need to do it in a shell
<taserman21> Well, do you want me to try a different DE or a completely diferent Flavour!?!
<AndyDevSA> What revision of Ubuntu are you running?
<taserman21> 15.04
<AndyDevSA> I'm proposing retaining lubuntu, but installing gnome on too
<taserman21> Ok, so again, the DE of Gnome, or Dual-Boot gnome?
<AndyDevSA> You should be able to dual boot without any probems.. If you are referring to the gui? We do not change anything but the interface
<AndyDevSA> This "hack" is a r&d ma cin
<AndyDevSA> Sorry, machine?
<AndyDevSA> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<taserman21> okay
<AndyDevSA> sudo service gdm restart
<AndyDevSA> Then where you were referring to switching.,,
<AndyDevSA> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<AndyDevSA> Will allows you to fine tune
<taserman21> So, how will this fix my problem with openbox?
<AndyDevSA> Process of elimination .. If you don't have any problems with gnome, then you know your "hacked chrome" isn't faulty?
<AndyDevSA> Which is ease autos
<AndyDevSA> Bloody auto correct
<AndyDevSA> I meant to say,, the
<AndyDevSA> Then at least you know your hardware is fine
<taserman21> Ok, well, I don't think my Chrome is faulty.
<taserman21> I don't know why the hardware would affect one aspect of software that pertains to a small part of other software that pertains to another software and so on and so on
<AndyDevSA> Neither do I..
<AndyDevSA> But it's how I would at least eliminate possibilities
<taserman21> Wait did we just spend the last 10 min. talking about nothing? xD
<AndyDevSA> Enjoy your chrome
<taserman21> well, let me try reinstalling openbox
<AndyDevSA> Ok .. Bye now
<taserman21> Wait, did I seem like a jerk, because evertime I typed something it looked like a jerky thing to say?
<taserman21> whatever. Byeeeeeee
<AndyDevSA> Pompous
<Optical> hello everyone
<Optical> I am installing lubuntu and I am stuck.  It is asking for the HTTP proxy information
<Optical> Not sure what to put.
<Optical> I went ahead and hit continue since I have been looking this up for over 2 hours.  I'll see what I can do later. If anyone has any advice I will still be around. Thanks in advance!
<jokysmile> I need help trouble shooting sound. lubuntu 15.04 acer aspire v5 122p 0869. with alsamixer it seems like i'm close.
<jokysmile> also installed pavucontrol and xfce4-mixer
<jokysmile> never mind i think i got it
<lord-ragnarock> Who here's familiar with Old World PPC Macs? It seems the kernel and initrd.gz images from the Lubuntu disk are booting into the Ubuntu alt intaller, despite having a Lubuntu CD in. Is that to be expected? :P
<Optical> i sure wish i could help you lord-ragnarock
<lord-ragnarock> Ahaha. Honestly, I'll be surprised if someone can. Last time I muddled w/ Linux on that mac was 2010.
<lord-ragnarock> And the last time that mac was used seriously was probably 2002 :/
<lord-ragnarock> Well, so far the installer aint complaining. fingers crossed! :)
<lord-ragnarock> Hmmmm. Now I just had a weird idea.
<lord-ragnarock> Let's say on this Mac I have a USB card, but OS 9 (default system) doesn't recognize it. Linux, however, does upon bootup (not sure how far into the process)
<lord-ragnarock> With that card I have this 16GB flash drive plugged in. Is it possible I could have the kernel setroot that partition?
<Optical> thats well beyond my level haha. im just starting out.
<lord-ragnarock> Soo, who's familiar with the ppc architecture? :)
<teward> lord-ragnarock: not me, ppc is weird, imo
<teward> :P
<teward> (armhf is interesting but lulzy)
<lord-ragnarock> Ahaha :P
<lord-ragnarock> A little fyi, the specific machine I'm installing on is a Powermac 7500 ;)
<eipi10> the default folders in /home/username are ones like "documents" "music" etc, but there are some like "remote" "recent" and others that aren't displayed.  After editing .config/user-dirs.dirs, I still can't these folders to "show up".  The reason I want them to "show up" is so I can customize the icon (well I just need one).  Anyone have advice?
<eipi10> nm.  It's in /etc/xdg.
<raalex> Is there a way to restart a game in Freecell on Lubuntu?
<raalex> I can't do anything but close/open again. Not being able to restart seems like a major thing missing.
<ianorlin> which package is the freecell game
<ianorlin> if you don't know you can use xprop WM_CLASS in a terminal to find out when you click on the window
<hotarun> so i installed lubuntu 15.10 thinking it was going to include lxqt
<Freddie_Mercury> Nope.
<hotarun> is the team waiting until 1.0?
<Freddie_Mercury> That'll be in 16.04 LTS, more than likely.
<hotarun> ok that makes sense
<ianorlin> actually probalbly too big change for lxs
<ianorlin> lts
<hotarun> gotcha
<vikingredwolf> hotarun, we usually post about those things
<Freddie_Mercury> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/Testing
<hotarun> so will I run into big problems changing from lxde to lxqt on this 15.10 install
<vikingredwolf> yup
<Freddie_Mercury> "Work continues on integrating LXQt into Lubuntu, but we'll likely not see it released until 16.10 (Y cycle). If you're curious about development, check out the blueprints. "
<Freddie_Mercury> ^ hotarun
<hotarun> thanks for the link
<vikingredwolf> we expect having LXQt pretty stable for 16.10
<hotarun> cool
<Freddie_Mercury> So, even later than 16.04 LTS, I guess.
<hotarun> 15.10 is stable for me so far
<vikingredwolf> yes, but LXQt is failing somewhere in 15.10
<vikingredwolf> the testing PPAs are not recommendable for daily systems at all
<Freddie_Mercury> Yeah, I wouldn't try that on a production/desktop system that you use.
<hotarun> thanks for the headsup
<Freddie_Mercury> What I do in these cases is open up a VM.
<vikingredwolf> :)
<Freddie_Mercury> And go nuts in that.
<hotarun> yup I'm gonna throw a VM together
<hotarun> I'm excited for lxqt, it's looking good
<Freddie_Mercury> Yeah, I'm on Lubuntu too so I can understand. =P
#lubuntu 2016-09-26
<ahn0st> hey
<diego11> .
<diego11> hi
<ahn0st> I was trying to get the Ubuntu graphical shell unity and use it for Lubuntu.
<ahn0st> Came across this, http://lubuntu.me/tag/unity/
#lubuntu 2016-09-27
<nate_> Hi
<nate_> So all of my texts are mostly disapearing...i'm not sure if it's a font rendering thing or not. I'm running 16.04 on an Asus laptop with nvidia 745m graphics
<sere84> what version lubuntu is thisLinux sere-lubuntu 4.4.0-36-generic #55~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Aug 12 11:49:30 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sere84> whats version of lubuntu should i get with a 4x AMD Sempron
<sere84> x86 or 64
#lubuntu 2016-09-28
<DarinMiller> tsimonq2: Does the channel topic have room for the link to the beta download? (http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/yakkety/beta-1/)  I kept running into a bunch of dead end links when googling it.
<tsimonq2> hmmmmmmmmm
<leszek> shouldn't be the next version of lubuntu lxqt based ? Downloaded a daily build and that was still lxde. Did I miss something ?
<bitblit> Trying out LXQT for first time on Ubuntu 16.04. Installed 0.10 from Ubuntu repository but it isn't showing up as an option at the login screen.
<bitblit> nm, needed lxqt-common
<fishcooker> how to lock and suspend in time?
<ahn0st> hello
<ahn0st> how do i delete my wifi driver
<ahn0st> its WLS3 i want WLAN0
<genii> ahn0st: This is a result of predictable interface naming which tries to give all network adapters unique names. For previous behaviour instead, edit /etc/default/grub to add: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="biosdevname=o net.ifnames=0", save changes, then issue: sudo update-grub   and: sudo update-initramfs -u
<genii> I typoed, should be biosdevname=0 there instead of lowercase o
<wxl> the irony is the word "predictable"
<Chelsea_Jurgens> what's up
#lubuntu 2016-09-29
<londongrl> http://www.renegadetribune.com/jewish-project-white-genocide/
<evnmatt> More White genocide, evil Jew spam?
<evnmatt> Cool it with the antisemitism, guys.
<tsimonq2> +1 evnmatt
<evnmatt> tsimonq2, http://www.renegadetribune.com/jewish-project-white-genocide/ <-- this is the link that was posted?
<tsimonq2> correct evnmatt
<evnmatt> Thank you. I'm looking into it.
<evnmatt> It appears to be from an "alternative right" website.
<evnmatt> tsimonq2, http://www.renegadetribune.com/realizing-hitler-right/
<evnmatt> tsimonq2, Here they have an article glorifying Hitler.
<tsimonq2> evnmatt: this isn't the place to discuss this (if you wish to), could you head over to #lubuntu-offtopic?
<evnmatt> I want the poster of that content BANISHED from here.
<morriswaker> Anyone seen that new Denial film by Becker Street?
<kyle> hello
<kyle> im trying to use the os
<Guest2476> i believe i have installed correct but i have hit a stop
<Guest2476> i only see a cmd screen and it keeps asking me to login
<Guest2476> when i do, it stays in cmd mode and i see nothing else
<Guest2476> hello?
<Guest2476> naeil
<Guest2476> hello?
<kyle69649> join
<kyle69649> hello i need help
<kyle69649> can anyone help
<kyle69649> i can not get passed log in
<leszek> kyle69649: just ask a concrete question and you'll see
<kyle69649> i am stuck in cmd
<kyle69649> screen askes for login then password and it looks like ms cmd screen
<leszek> kyle69649: You are able to login via the tty terminal and see a command line instead of the GUI ?
<kyle69649> how
<kyle69649> yes
<kyle69649> yes
<leszek> kyle69649: the live system worked fine for you ?
<kyle69649> that was what came up when i started the computer
<kyle69649> no i did a usb install
<leszek> you did a usb install from the live system or the alternate text installer ?
<Naeil> what version of Lubuntu you are running kyle69649
<kyle69649> i did that and got through that then said had to resart
<kyle69649> so i did. now im here
<leszek> kyle69649: so in general the graphics card is recognized. Did you try restarting already (entering the command sudo reboot)
<kyle69649> im running the 14.00 something
<leszek> 14.04 seems pretty old
<leszek> the current version is 16.04
<kyle69649> ill try restart again
<Naeil> it still supported the 14.04 no problem with that. Try to restart and let us know if you still facing the same problem.
<kyle69649> ok sys is rebooting
<leszek> Naeil: if it is 14.04 and not 14.10
<kyle69649> ill let you know in a second
<kyle69649> yes, is 14.04.5
<leszek> ok that is an LTS version so it is still supported until 2019 at max
<kyle69649> and still is prompting via a cmd screen
<leszek> kyle69649: try login again and executing: sudo service restart lightdm
<Naeil> ^
<leszek> hopefully that brings you to the graphical login manager
<kyle69649> ok im logged in and trying
<kyle69649> wait one
<kyle69649> is that exactly what to input into the line? i just tried that and gotunrecognized service
<Naeil> dpkg -l | grep lightdm
<Naeil> paste your output to paste.ubuntu.com
<kyle69649> im using side by side. im talking here via a windows 10, other pc is next to me. how can i paste.. other than copy and input
<Naeil> ah okay just tell me what you see then
<LuMint> Naeil: would be easier with | gist-paste
<kyle69649> when i typed inthe last cmd (grep lightdm) it responded with like a free type  thing and there was no more IO it was just type
<kyle69649> i restarted again and am back at login
<kyle69649> i will type in my login
<LuMint> free type thing? what's that?
<Naeil> I am sorry I don't follow!
<LuMint> kyle69649: you should for the command to finish. It may take up to 2 minutes if your hardware is old
<kyle69649> i could type and there was just it. no output other than that
<LuMint> ^ld^ld wait
<LuMint> kyle69649: dpkg -l | grep lightdm | gist-paste
<LuMint> kyle69649: wait till it gives you a link.
<Naeil> LuMint, if I am not mistaken he can't connect :)
<kyle69649> im running a net book. dell latitude 2110
<LuMint> kyle69649: do you have internet connection?
<kyle69649> its a light work laptop i picked up at auction
<LuMint> i'm not familiar with its specs.
<kyle69649> yes via wifi. should i use hardline for the moment?
<LuMint> says nothing to me really. apart from you the fact you probably need to wait up to 2 minutes
<LuMint> ^you
<LuMint> kyle69649: did you say dpkg -l | grep lightdm | gist-paste and wait for several minutes?
<kyle69649> well by our standard very low powered its dell and stock
<kyle69649> i will try. wait one
<LuMint> actually, it shouldn't be like this... does dpkg -l work?
<kyle69649> ya i got error on last, ill try that , wait one
<kyle69649> i tried dpkg SPACE -1
<kyle69649> dpkg-1
<kyle69649> nothing on both
<kyle69649> the first one was unknown option -1
<LuMint> are you sure you are logged in?
<LuMint> what do you mean -1
<LuMint> it's -l
<LuMint> not -1
<LuMint> as in Letter
<LuMint> Lima
<kyle69649> ...oh
<kyle69649> l
<kyle69649> ok
<kyle69649> trying..
<LuMint> it stands for list...
<LuMint> you are basically telling the package manager to list all packages...
<kyle69649> holy FBALLS
<kyle69649> got long list
<LuMint> kyle69649: just like in Matrix, huh?
<kyle69649> ya
<LuMint> now you're a h4x0r
<LuMint> dpkg -l | grep lightdm | gist-paste
<kyle69649> trying, wait one..
<kyle69649> program gist-paste is not intalled.......blah blah
<LuMint> never mind gist paste, dpkg -l | grep lightdm
<kyle69649> ok
<kyle69649> ok sofar i have some red lettering and other
<kyle69649> its a list of...
<kyle69649> looks like files
<kyle69649> liblightdm-gobject-1-0                                                        1.10.6-Oubuntu1                                           i386                   LightDM Gobject client library
<kyle69649> that was suposed to be a full line across
<kyle69649> but the list continues with a few other things and then is now waiting for another cmd
<kyle69649> are you still here?
<kyle69649> hello?
<leszek> kyle69649: its important that lightdm is listed as installed
<leszek> or lightdm-gtk
<kyle69649> lightdm comes up with only root can run light display manager. to run as regular user for testing run with the -- test-mode flag.
<kyle69649> lightdm-gtk could not be found (cmd)
<LuMint> kyle69649: try starx
<LuMint> kyle69649: that should start the X server
<LuMint> kyle69649: it's basically what lightdm should do, but you can do it manually just as well.
<kyle69649> tried starx, got nothing. tried startx and got...
<kyle69649> xauthority does not exist
<kyle69649> a listing of the xserver data
<LuMint> Naeil: I've no idea here
<LuMint> kyle69649: try xorg-reconfigure
<leszek> kyle69649: and the sudo service lightdm restart does not bring up the graphical login manager ?
<LuMint> google the command and try it.
<kyle69649>  ya i think i may just try downloading the new os.
<leszek> sudo service lightdm restart
<kyle69649> ill try xorg
<kyle69649> wait one
<leszek> that won't work or bring anything as xorg won't start a window manager/desktop
<kyle69649> not what i meant. i abreviated. i appoligise
<kyle69649> but i tried the cmd and didnt work.
<kyle69649> im trying the second
<LuMint> leszek: why wouldn't it?
<kyle69649> ok so i got    unknown instance when i typed in the sudo service lightdm restart
<kyle69649> and now i got nothin.. i have blinking cursor that wont type.. thanks gents, im going to try back at square one and install 16 ver.
<kyle69649> it will take a while but ill look for ya if i get somewhere
<LuMint> kyle69649: yeah, it should be like that. I'm pretty positive it's not a driver issue.
<LuMint> *shouldnt
<Naeil> back
<Naeil> kyle69649, I think you format and install Lubuntu another time will be a good chance to work
<Naeil> Follow a good tutorial to install it
<leszek> LuMint: Xorg itself launches only the Xserver but does not execute anything so you will get X with the X cursor thats all
<leszek> kyle69649: before wiping try looking into /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if there is any line starting with E: which means error
<leszek> maybe something useful there that explains why it won't start
<LuMint> leszek: so basically if Xserver's configs are screwed, no WM/DE will be hooked?
<LuMint> Naeil: leszek i think xorg-reconfigure might work
<leszek> LuMint: even if they aren't screwed thats what Xorg does only. Its not there for loading WMs/DEs
<leszek> Its like pulseaudio. It of itself cannot play music. It is just a music server. And so is Xorg
<LuMint> what launches DEs and WMs, then?
<LuMint> why is it when i startx, DE launches as well?
<LuMint> if it's not the responsibility of xorg
<kyle69649> what is de
<kyle69649> what is wm
<kyle69649> forgive my ignorance, i dont know computing syntax or jargon like you do. i barely learned ruby
<LuMint> desktop environment
<LuMint> windows manager
<kyle69649> ok
<kyle69649> thank you
<LuMint> something win explorer is responsive for
<LuMint> desktop environment is a set of programs
<LuMint> kyle69649: lxde is a desktop environment
<LuMint> kyle69649: it includes various software like text editor, browser etc.
<kyle69649> is the use of 21st century socialisms inapropriate in this environment ie(lol)
<LuMint> kyle69649: it also includes the menu at the bottom of your page
<kyle69649> ah
<LuMint> this component is called lxpanel
<LuMint> you can disable it if you do't like it and still have the rest of your DE
<kyle69649> i saw ldxe and was able to note that.
<LuMint> openbox only provides minimal experience which is pretty enough if you ask me.
<kyle69649> lxde
<LuMint> for a purely openbox system you can try searching in youtube for crunchbang reviews
<LuMint> or bunsenlabs
<LuMint> openbox is a WM
<kyle69649> ill do that
<LuMint> it draws windows basically. and handles it.
<LuMint> resizes etc.
<LuMint> it's also capable of autostarting stuff you want
<leszek> LuMint: startx is a script that executes the .xinitrc script which starts the DE/WM
<LuMint> so you can make it into a DE
<LuMint> leszek: thanks
<kyle69649> so before starting from scratch, i tooled around and got the syntax right and ran the upgrade. im seeing if that solves my problems. simutaneosly, im downloading(on this pc) the lubuntu 16 ver.
<kyle69649> explain open box?  do you mean that it is easy to grab and install and use?
<leszek> its the window manager that lxde uses by default. So it is already installed
<leszek> kyle69649: you can take a look here at what window managers are https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Window_manager
<kyle69649> it is in the process. i have something like an hour to go. its been going for the passed10 min or so
<LuMint> kyle69649: i'd recommend using lxde or preconfigured openbox like that in bunsenlabs
<kyle69649> now it says 30 min
<kyle69649> so idk
<LuMint> kyle69649: you'd need to make many things manually to create your own DE based on openbox
<kyle69649> im reading on internet about openbox
<LuMint> kyle69649: e.g. for desktop wallpaper management you'd have to manually set up either feh or nitrogen
<LuMint> kyle69649: lxde does it for you.
<kyle69649> ah
<LuMint> but once you've set up your openbox it's just as good as lxde, and prolly even better for your own needs, because you've made it yourself after all
<kyle69649> granted. but for a guy like me who has limited working knowlege in programing or even understanding what im looking at, is a open box for me?
<LuMint> kyle69649: i'd recommend using lxde or preconfigured openbox like that in bunsenlabs
<LuMint> decide for yourself.
<kyle69649> ok
<LuMint> lxde is built off of openbox
<LuMint> kyle69649: just find a description what lxde is
<dudz> hi, I'm currently running ubuntu, but i am thinking to switch to lubuntu. I own an Intel NUC5i7RYH which i have an m.2 as my primary storage, i had a 2.5inch ssd installed which i removed yesterday.
<LuMint> kyle69649: you can get almost the same experience without lxde but isntalling and configuring things like desktop wallpaper manager yourself.
<dudz> prior to the 2.5inch ssd i had a mechanical 2.5inch, i took themechanical out becaus eof heat, and now i have taken the ssd out for the same reason
<dudz> i have also disabled the intel turbo feature from the bios
<kyle69649> ok.luMint: its saying 15min to go
<kyle69649> dudz: so the drives just run hot? hove you played with the fan settings? how long before it shuts down?
<kyle69649> no other componets run hot? ie cpu or gpu?
<dudz> i think that just the fact that having something in that space instead of air is contributing to holding the heat in the device
<dudz> it doesn't shutdown but it was running its fan speed up and creating alot of noise
<dudz> this act was also happening regually when ever a update comes out
<dudz> if i install the update or not, the fans would speed up and stay up, and the temperature was sitting near boiling point
<kyle69649> is this drive large than the stock? did you install extra drive that would take up space thus inhibiting airflow?
<dudz> also, when using the microHDMI port, i would experience the graphical glitches that you would see when a video card is overheating, but i don't see this when using the Micro Display port
<dudz> the slim of the ssd sized hdd's
<dudz> 9.5mm ?
<dudz> the nuc case has a slot for a 2.5inch hdd anyway, it fits in that
<kyle69649> that one is above me..OH just a dumb question. how old is the hardware? dusty?
<kyle69649> if your gpu has heatsink and fan, fan may be cloggedor heatsink
<dudz> i bought it this time last yr, so i've had it 1yr now, most of the time i've owned it, it's been spent switched on,
<dudz> yeah i need to probably get an air compressor in there, i have not opened the side of the case where the heatsink is since i bought it
<dudz> http://www.intel.com.au/content/www/au/en/nuc/nuc-kit-nuc5i7ryh.html
<LuMint> dudz: #hardware
<dudz> true
<kyle69649> well it shouldnt have problem but if you around dirt, dust or what ever it has potential to get in there. as far as the hd, i dont know. did you say that you have tried different ones and get the same heat?
<LuMint> i mean, ask em.
<dudz> yeah indeed, my text is turning into #hardware
<dudz> i have accepted that the NUC5i7RYH just doesn't perform well with a 2.5inch hdd installed, even it has a slot to put one, having one will cause the heat to raise.
<kyle69649> holy cow, thats cool for what it is, its like intel tried to create a type of raspberry pi or ardueno micro pc
<dudz> i really like it, i wanted a small powerful pc and this does that,
<kyle69649> thats not a bad thing, i just find it interesting
<kyle69649> ya that may just be intels fault in thinking that the heat management would work out but if you use sd card or usb memory, that could work and i do know that you can find huge thumb drives128gb about
<dudz> yeah i'm using 2.5inch usb drives atm for extra storage space, it's just extra desk space, which was the main reason i got a nuc, as i have limited space
<n-iCe> Lubuntu 16.10 Final Beta has been released! http://lubuntu.me/lubuntu-yakkety-yak-16-10-beta-2-released/
<n-iCe> hi
#lubuntu 2016-09-30
<fishcooker> how to trigger suspend/poweroff options through command line?
<leszek> fishcooker: on 16.04 with systemctl -i suspend or systemctl -i poweroff
<jirido> Hi. we sitt here and having a meeting and try to get our screen cloned to a projector.. The problemm is that arander dont have the option to clone the same screen to 2 displays.. is there an other way.. Im on a 15.04 lubuntu
<leszek> jirido: xrandr --output LVDS --auto --output VGA --auto --same-as LVDS
<leszek> though check outputs
<leszek> this will use internal LVDS and clone it to VGA
<leszek> xrandr itself without option will list all outputs
<jirido> leszek: it is on a hdmi..
<leszek> then replace VGA with HDMI-0 maybe
<jirido> ill look
<leszek> jirido: btw. in arandr you can clone by dragging the output ontop of the other
<jirido> leszek: i dont get it.. can you explain.. in arandr there is hdmi-1-0 if i check it there will come a secondary screen. ahaa..
<jirido> right
<leszek> you can drag that secondary screen ontop of the primary one
<jirido> Thank you. Yes i managed :)
<leszek> though they need a familiar resolution otherwise it might look weird
<leszek> nice :)
<dude> Hi :) I am a total lubuntu noob...well, im a total linux noob really. Microsoft have claimed my last gay hair, and i'm loving lubuntu. Short question tho, if someone have any info; can i make unity-tweak work in lubuntu, or can i find something similar?
<wxl> dude: hate to say it, but i'm totally unfamiliar with unity-tweak. what, exactly, are you trying to accomplish?
<dude> lol...my last GRAY hair
<dude> just seemed like a practical way to admin themes an such
<wxl> oh it's a theme helper. yeah, i'm not aware of such a thing.
<dude> doesnt really matter to me at all, but i really want the...hmmm...whats it called, "fil, view" etc line merge in the top line of the window
<wxl> does this help, dude? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Theming
<dude> not really wxl, but thanks tho. Not really the themes im after, as i gor lubuntu cause i love the simplicity.
<dude> What i want is
<dude> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWUf45ZPAQM
<dude> @1.50 min
<dude> oh, sorry if linking is not allowed :S
<wxl> you want the menus to show in the title window?
<dude> yes :)
<wxl> yeah i've never seen anything like that implemented in lubuntu ever
<wxl> i'm not even sure that openbox would actually support that
<wxl> dude: i would urge you to contact the openbox developers directly http://openbox.org/wiki/Openbox:Community_portal#IRC
<dude> ok. Thank you very much for your time tho :)
<wxl> np
<wxl> dude: another thing you consider is to find some other window manager that WOULD support that. i mean, maybe besides unity. XD
<spasedgoat> hello lubuntu
<tsimonq2> hello spasedgoat
 * spasedgoat nods
<merlin___> Hello! Guys can anyone help me to choose the system version?
#lubuntu 2016-10-01
<tsimonq2> merlin___: can you be more specific please?
<merlin___> i've disconnected. did someone reply to my msgs?
<lynorian> merlin___, well I would go 16.04 as it is supported the longest LTS release and we currently do not have a shorter release out right now but we also have 14.04 is the old LTS but not as up to date
<merlin___> but will 64 bit version be more exacting to machine resources?
<lynorian> merlin___, it will use a little more ram
<lynorian> merlin___, do you have a 64 bit cpu?
<merlin___> yep, i have 64 bit ubuntu 16.04 on that laptop at the time but it's a bit laggy
<merlin___> that system has t7500 intel core 2 duo which is around 2.2 ghz and 2 gb of ddr 2. what your opinion on which architecture should i use?
<lynorian> merlin___, I would view ram use when you use it and see if you are running out
<lynorian> and see how much swap is being used
<merlin___> okay, thanks!
<lynorian> if you install the htop package and run it in terminal it can tell you that
<lynorian> I have a t6500 laptop myself but with 4 gigs of ram and I run 64 bit on that and also test 32 bit
<lynorian> also could be the hard drive is slow
<dude> lynorian: cmd to install? (sorry, im a total noob)
<lynorian> sudo apt install htop
<lynorian> then enter your password
<dude> than you :)
<merlin___> hmm swap of same size as ram is enough?
<lynorian> merlin___, usually
<merlin___> thanks for help
<dude> So, if i understand it correctly - if i have swap half of capacity - i should be able to run a heavier ver of linux than Lubuntu without issue?
<dude> And; sould i be using a different distro, og is it same same - only pref on GUI?
<lynorian> dude you can but I like the ui and lighter version means you can use more of your ram to say cache io files which can be the absolute slowest things if you have a spinning hard drive
<dude> lynorian: I totally get your drift. I landed on Lubuntu cause of the clean GUI and stable design philosophy. But am i missing out on something later on? ofc. i can allways change later. Just curious.
<lynorian> dude yes you usually can install other GUIs side by side but sometimes you get problems and cluttered menus
<lynorian> and you can pull in heavy packages
<wxl> dude, dude is such a cool nick.
<dude> lynorian: I see. Well, i'm a minimalist, so the pack's shouldn't be a problem.
<dude> wxl: thank you :) nor uncommon tho :/
<wxl> dude: no, dude.
<merlin___> guys, where can i find checksums for distros? zsync files?
<dude> hehe, dude...relly? :D
<dude> aimed @ wxl
<tsimonq2> merlin___: zsync files verify the checksum of the ISO on their own
<tsimonq2> merlin___: we recommend using zsync
<dude> Good night, boys :)
<merlin___> thanks
<Tim_> Is this the help chat?
<Tim_> Can someone help me with Flash?
<tsimonq2> Tim_: what's your problem?
<Tim_> I have flash instaled from the pakage maneger, but flash players are not woking. I instaled the extra pakages also from the command line. I ame using chrome web browser.
<tsimonq2> Tim_: have you installed lubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Tim_> Yes I did it from the command line.
<tsimonq2> what isn't working?
<Tim_> Im try to watch my local news live streaming. I only have the Install adobe flash over the window. The site plays fine in my Cinnamon Mint install.
<tsimonq2> what browser is used there?
<Tim_> Google Chrome and Firefox.  My Lubuntu is using just the opensource Chrome from the package maneger.
<tsimonq2> that's the problem, Tim_
<tsimonq2> Tim_: Chromium doesn't have the needed flash files
<Tim_> Ok. I have also cnt qute figure out how to get the universal pakages in the packet maneger to work. A widow pops up saying it cant intall the CD.
<Tim_> Isnt that how I can install Google Chrome?
<tsimonq2> here: https://www.google.com/chrome/
<tsimonq2> download and install the .deb file
<Tim_> Ok thank you very much for your time and help.
<merlin___> Guys, is there a way in lubuntu to access installed applications from start menu without configuring anything? i mean in unity i just entered first few letters of application name and done
<tsimonq2> merlin___: try Alt + F2
<merlin___> thanks!
<aiena1> Hey I am having trouble getting cron to run a job
<aiena1> I did a small test
<aiena1> 1 * * * * echo "Oye cron ran me" > /home/<user>/cron-ran.txt
<aiena1> I put the above line followed by a new line
<aiena1> no file is created in the home dir after 1 minute
<aiena1> I dont know why my cron isnt running
<aiena1> there is a new line at the end too
<aiena1> Hmm ok cron is working
<LuMint> aiena1: nie
<LuMint> *nice
<aiena1> LuMint:  It was a config error
<aiena1> I realised that for every you need to do */1 no 1
<aiena1> for whichever cron unit
<aiena1> in the tab
<aiena1> silly me :P
<aiena1> I wonder if there is a way to make cron start a service on boot
<aiena1> and then rerun it to ensure it is running every sort of 5 minutes or so
<aiena1> thanks anyway
<pinkshady> Scott discusses how his SJW neighbor called the cops, hired an attorney, and is trying to get him kicked out of his house. All because of “peace and love”.
<pinkshady> http://www.renegadetribune.com/scott-roberts-misguided-altruism-misdirected-anger/
<LuMint> who are all these people?
<LuMint> how is this relevant to lubuntu?
<tsimonq2> LuMint: it's not, I would ignore it
<swift110> lol
#lubuntu 2016-10-02
<Morientes123> Hi, I have an very old laptop and more than that I am interested to have the minimalist, lightest, simplest os...
<Morientes123> Tell me please regarding first the security and the lightest which one should I use 16.04 Xenial Xerus  Xenial Core or 12.04 Precise Pangolin  Precise Core
<Morientes123> And tell me please how to install the minimal packages for lubuntu core...
<Morientes123> I am not interested to use it more than to surf online, no video, photo, text...
<Morientes123> I think I need only firefox....
<Morientes123> I am a Linux beginner user, tell me please, is there any link for beginners to users to use openbox in lubuntu core the most minimal installation?
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> lots of missing libraries, can't install flightgear :(
<tsimonq2> Shawn196|Lubuntu: what's that?
<tsimonq2> !info flightgear
<ubottu> flightgear (source: flightgear): Flight Gear Flight Simulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.4.0-3ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 4260 kB, installed size 17475 kB
<tsimonq2> oic
<tsimonq2> Shawn196|Lubuntu: what's the problem?
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> lots of missing and nonexistant packagees
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> updating
<tsimonq2> Shawn196|Lubuntu: is your system fully updated? could you paste the full output to a pastebin?
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> in a while
<tsimonq2> ok thanks :)
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> its downloading bow
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> *now
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> lots of updates like android >.<
<tsimonq2> if you update regularly, it won't be like that
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> o.O
<tsimonq2> well it won't be so many updates
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> linux has more than windows
<tsimonq2> Shawn196|Lubuntu: but the thing is, Linux updates bring more bugfixes and sometimes even new features
<tsimonq2> it's worth it :)
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> ah
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> hectic
<tsimonq2> Shawn196|Lubuntu: http://www.stickycomics.com/wp-content/uploads/update_for_your_computer.jpg <3
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> linux is turning into mac :/
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> weird, moving my laptop made a hissing sound in my hdd
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> sounded like a head scrape
<Shawn196|Lubuntu> now the system update is not progressing
#lubuntu 2017-09-25
<n-iCe> hi
#lubuntu 2017-09-26
<shea> what are lubuntu sys reqs?
<wxl> shea: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/#System_Requirements
<sj___> Hi!  Wondering if anyone can help me install Lubuntu on an older Toshiba laptop, which originally ran Windows XP.  For the past 2 years, I've run Ubuntu 16.10, but I'd like to switch to lubuntu hoping it is a little easier for it to run. I've started the install process and I've chosen to delete all existing files and start fresh with lubuntu. After choosing my security key and click "install," iget an error msg: "Unsafe swap space d
<sj___> about disabling the swap space "by running swapoff"  What is all this?
<hateball> sj___: run "swapon" in a terminal to see where you have swap spaces mounted
<hateball> sj___: also, are you installing 16.04 or 17.04?
<hateball> as 16.10 is not a supported release
<sj___> I had ubuntu 16.10 and I'm installing lubuntu 17.04
<gehavi312> hello
<ffg> my opensll is here /usr/local/openssl/bin/openssl  but system looking it here /usr/bin/openssl: No such file or directory hot to change it ?
<ffg> *how
<leszek> ffg: you need to set the correct PATH variable for the user who wants to use the openssl from /usr/local/openssl/bin
<leszek> ffg: best is to add PATH="/usr/local/openssl/bin:$PATH" to ~/.profile
<leszek> after a relogin it should find the file
<leszek> or executable
<fgg> leszek: ok, so now I get The program 'openssl' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt install openssl
<fgg> but I installed it manually
<leszek> fgg: are you sure the file in /usr/local/openssl/bin/ is executable
<leszek> check the path again please
<Apoena> Hi, someone know how to run TIBIA 11 in lubuntu? when I try to run, appear it "./start-tibia.sh: line 10: /home/apoena/Desktop/tibia-11.47.5602/bin/client: impossible to execute binary file: Format error exec ./start-tibia.sh:  line 10: /home/apoena/Desktop/tibia-11.47.5602/bin/client: Success "
<ggre> leszek: ok, openssl work for me, but how to do it that it can work  for root and others users
<ggre> is there global path ?
<leszek> yeah there is /etc/profile where you can add the PATH aswell if you like
<ggre> ok, it works now I need openssl-dev but for latest version on github how to do it ?
<leszek> ggre: not sure what you mean
<leszek> openssl-dev is a package in ubuntu. But if you have compiled openssl yourself it should've the files that are in openssl-dev aswell already
<ggre> ok :)
#lubuntu 2017-09-27
<Robin__> hi i downloaded the ubunto file now how do I get it to usb for install on netbook
<tsimonq2> Robin__: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows?_ga=2.157939516.749523334.1506472013-2004590858.1489273770
<tsimonq2> Robin__: Or https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-macos?_ga=2.157939516.749523334.1506472013-2004590858.1489273770
<tsimonq2> Robin__: Or maybe even https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu?_ga=2.157939516.749523334.1506472013-2004590858.1489273770
<Robin__> hello?
<RobinUSA> Hi what does crdownload mean?  thought i downloaded image file
<RobinUSA> hello?
<wxl> RobinUSA: whatcha talking about?
<pleia2> they seem to be having lousy luck staying connected and getting messages o_o
<pleia2> if they come back, .crdownload is what Chrome appends to a filename while it's downloading, it removes the extension once the download is complete
<tsimonq2> Oh hey pleia2 :D
<pleia2> hi there, I'm still alive :)
<tsimonq2> Good to hear!
<lynorian> I am still alive as well
<Caspi> hi
<Caspi> I need some help with Linux
<Caspi> ??
<Caspi> hi
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Caspi> thanks. it's first time using irc chat for me.
<Caspi> I try to install whatever linux distro on my PC, but none of them works well. some stuck when it goes boot, some get error when it start to unstall the basic system. and it's happen even when I try older versions. my PC is fujitsu esprimo v6515.
<hateball> Caspi: Do you just get a black screen, or how is it "stuck" ?
<hateball> !nomodeset | If it is stuck on a black screen
<ubottu> If it is stuck on a black screen: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hateball> And if you get errors when trying to install, I would check the status of the drive. If it is an older machine it might have phyiscal damage
<Caspi> yeah, some get stuck on black screen, some get stuck with ubuntu logo
<hateball> Yeah that could well be the same issue
<hateball> So just add nomodeset as kernel parameter when you boot the install media
<gabrielblf> does anyone knows how to setup the system bar? I deleted all itens and I can't recover all the icons the same way as downloaded
#lubuntu 2017-09-28
<carlos> hello
<carlos> hola
#lubuntu 2017-09-29
<andy___> which ubuntu for macbok pro 2009?
<andy___> or is is lubuntu?  do i download onto memory disc then install?
<wxl> that's an intel chip afaik so amd64
<wxl> lubuntu would use less resources which is always nice
<andy___> cool
<wxl> you download the iso, pop it onto a usb, boot to it and then install it
<andy___> do i just download onto memory stick?
<andy___> oh ok
<wxl> you download it
<wxl> then you need ot bit by bit copy it to the usb
<wxl> it's a disk image, not a traditional file
<wxl> you're actually copying over the entire file system, essentially
<wxl> disk utlity should be able to handle that for you
<andy___> yes i need to wipe my system as i have a virus.
<andy___> so i thought i woyuld try lubuntu
<wxl> that's part of the installation process
<wxl> os x viruses are rare
<andy___> from facebook!
<andy___> yes
<wxl> wow, really
<wxl> do you know what virus it is?
<andy___> it was a post about human viruses ironically.
<andy___> phishing i think
<wxl> fantastic
<andy___> but it corrupted my home screen as well
 * wxl makes note to delete his facebook account
<andy___> yeah be careful.
<wxl> not like i ever USE it but still :)
<andy___> so basically its pretty easy to insatall?
<wxl> yep
<wxl> walks you through the whole process
<wxl> the hardest part is downloading the image and getting it on the usb
<wxl> and that's not that hard
<andy___> ok great , so when i press cntrl command and R and go into disc section, its obvious from there?
<wxl> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-macos?backURL=%2F#0
<wxl> that should get you through it
<wxl> if you have problems, ask here but i gotta jet so good luck!
<andy___> thanks heaps dude
<n-iCe> hi
<bartiduu> hi all, i installed lubuntu on RPI but i dont need desktop env..what is the best way to delete it.
<bartiduu> so that i would get only terminal (server type) os
<Notsonoble> is there a lubuntu next channel?
<LargePrime> does anyone here use vlc?
<wxl> occassionally
<LargePrime> https://github.com/lxde/lxqt/issues/1188
<LargePrime> I am getting a weird bug, that seems to point at qt
<LargePrime> would you mind tellime me what version you use wxl ?
<LargePrime> apparently a fix is to build vc
<LargePrime> vlc
<LargePrime> both the snap and the ppa:videolan/* seem buggy
<LargePrime> as in crash on frst use
<wxl> holy tl;dr
<LargePrime> lubuntu has an old 2.2.4 in repo
<LargePrime> one sec wxl
<wxl> it appears the issue is related to lxqt, no?
<LargePrime> it seems
<LargePrime> i know nothing
<wxl> are you using lxqt or lxde?
<LargePrime> but i do have a backtrace
<LargePrime> lubuntu 17.04
<wxl> so lxde
<wxl> i.e. that's not related at all
<LargePrime> how can i delete this thread
<LargePrime> lol
<LargePrime> sorry to bother you
<LargePrime> wxl, i have a crash in vlc and i have a backtrace that seems to point at Qt.  could you help me figgure out how to file this bug?
<wxl> i would start as filing it against vlc
<LargePrime> vlc said that it is clear that it is a Qt bug
<LargePrime> in #vvideolan
<LargePrime> wxl
<wxl> and what is the bug then?
<wxl> what's the fix?
<wxl> is it resolvable?
<wxl> is it something about the version of qt being used?
<LargePrime> i don't know, they looked at the backtrace and said
<LargePrime> (gdb) backtrace full
<LargePrime> #0  0x00007fffea525394 in  () at /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libQt5Widgets.so.5
<LargePrime> sso version 5
<wxl> is that all they said? XD
<LargePrime> <thresh> looks like a bug in Qt
<LargePrime> yep
<wxl> then i would ask them what they propose as a fix to it.
<wxl> a different version of qt perhaps?
<LargePrime> they said file a bug with Qt.  suggested perhaps launchpad when i asked for more direction
<wxl> fun :)
<LargePrime> for certain definitions...
<LargePrime> I am just trying to file a bug,  if you will point me in a direction, i'll do whatever wxl
<LargePrime> what version of vlc do you have installed wxl?
<wxl> just file it against qt
<wxl> i have an old version of lubuntu presently so it's not applicable
<LargePrime> how?  like where?
<wxl> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<LargePrime> sorry, i figgured out to search for the lib, and then found the package
<LargePrime> thank you wxl
<wxl> you could also try #qt here
<Linux_Explore> hello, will installing Lubuntu Desktop Environment on Ubuntu Mate 16.04.3 create any conflicts?
<xangua> If you install the metapackage "lubuntu-desktop" just the usual double apps for everything
#lubuntu 2017-09-30
<Linux_Explore> does Lubuntu consume less battery power on laptops as compared to other ubuntu flavours?
<fishcooker> what's the default email apps for lubuntu?
<malonumas> silpheed
<siraly533> hi! how to connect to wifi without net-tools with a freshly intalled Lubuntu 17.04 (no UTP cable in my house, can't use apt) ? I googled for a good hour now and no sulution yet
<siraly533> ?
<LuMint> siraly533: you sure thats not just a figure of speech?
<LuMint> siraly533: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Wireless_network_configuration#Manual_setup
<LuMint> like 5 seconds in google
<LuMint> but actually, ur best bet is to download the damned net-tools w/ android and transfer to the PC
<siraly533> I'm stuck in the rfkill part: for the "ip link set wlp5s0 up" it says: "RTNETLINK answers: Operation not possible due to RF-kill" and the "rfkill ublock wifi" command says that I use wrong sytax, but I can't find out why
<siraly533> ohh it was an hardware switch with an extra touch button on the laptop. Thanx for your help!
<bennypr0fane> Hello, what's the root passowr for
<bennypr0fane> ... a live medium?
<bennypr0fane> I'm searching the wiki, can't find it...
<bennypr0fane> *password
<xmetal> really there shouldn't be one IIRC ... try (without typing anything in for the password) just hitting enter
<bennypr0fane> xmetal: ok, thanks
<bennypr0fane> I'm trying to load a proprietary drive in the live session. Is that supposed to work?
<bennypr0fane> broadcom 43 wireless card
<bennypr0fane> Afte I hit "Apply changes" in the additional drivers tool, the STA drive is still not in use
<ronniedude> hi there, i have an install of Lubuntu on my VMware player and I have a strange issue with installing packages
<ronniedude> Normally, when using a package installer to install the .deb file I simply click on install button and it promputs me for sudo password and it goes. But in my VM, and i've tried other distros such as xubuntu the same issue happens, it doesnt ask for sudo password and installation doesnt work in a VM
<n-iCe> try
<n-iCe> sudo dpkg -i nameofthepackage.deb
<n-iCe> in the terminal
<ronniedude> okay gimme a few to fire up the vm, when i try that command do i need to include the directory of the .deb?
<n-iCe> yes
<ronniedude> okay i got an error message
<ronniedude> error processing package discord (--install): dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<ronniedude-vm> https://pastebin.com/XW3Zmvh0
<ronniedude> okay i see now that i have a verbose installer though terminal that i have missing dependencies
<ronniedude> where can i get those
#lubuntu 2017-10-01
<dayooper> Where are the printer settings for the lxqt desktop?
<tsimonq2> Good question.
<tsimonq2> :P
<Aeyesi> Hey guys, there are two serious typpo's in czech translation of pcmanfm, how can I correct those for 17.10 ?
<Aeyesi> ah wrong channel it seems
<inspiron> hi all!!
<inspiron> i need help with an installation of lubuntu 14.04
<Aeyesi> okay?
<Aeyesi> hey, so where ure stuck?
<Aeyesi> and why such old version?
<inspiron> old version because my laptop is over 2000-2001 year
<inspiron> it's a dell inspiron 2500
<inspiron> i had a debian wheezy installation and it was ok
<inspiron> now i want to install lubuntu 14.04, because it has kernel 3.2
<inspiron> like debian wheezy
<inspiron> my problem with lubuntu is with my video card (i815em)
<inspiron> i can install the system, but once installed, the screen is very distorted
<inspiron> any idea?
<Aeyesi> inspiron possibly
<Aeyesi> You may try install intel drivers, and describe "distorted"
<inspiron> distorted = black screen, with some white lines completely illegible
<inspiron> how can i install the intel drivers?
<Aeyesi> ouch
<Aeyesi> inspiration sorry for dealed, message... well you need to grab it on intel page https://01.org/linuxgraphics
<Aeyesi> you may be lucky, unsure why u rely on the old kernel tho, it should be fine with updated stuff
<inspiron> Aeyesi do you think i can install a newer linux version (more than 3.2)?
<inspiron> i thought old hardware wasn't supported by newer kernels
<Aeyesi> its not that old
<Aeyesi> I have an IBM t60z here and it works
<Aeyesi> Recent issue is that ubuntu is dropping 32bit support but thats not the lubuntu case
<Aeyesi> lubuntu will support 32bit even in upcoming 17.10
<Aeyesi> inspiron its more likely "ancient" stuff is beign dropped, not old yet :D
<Aeyesi> As far I can see
<Aeyesi> inspiron give it a try, nothing to loose
<inspiron> ok
<inspiron> thanks
<Aeyesi> if there was a bug, it possibly got fixed,
<inspiron> i'll try it with lubuntu 16.04 (the newest lts)
<Aeyesi> sure
<inspiron> ok
<inspiron> thanks
<Aeyesi> inspiron its just my common idea, since its gonna be difficult to install those intel drivers without actual desktop, you may try go to recovery mode of some sort
<Aeyesi> and from there try to possibly change resoltuion (may bad refresh rate or something?) unsure i am just a common user
<inspiron> the resolution can ben solved during the installation
<inspiron> with the parameter vga=normal
<inspiron> but all is said!
<inspiron> i'll try it with lubuntu 16.04
<inspiron> thank you and by!
#lubuntu 2018-09-24
<GeekyGirl36> Hello all.  :)
<hateball> hello hello
<GeekyGirl36> Hay Hateball.
#lubuntu 2018-09-25
<ShalokShalom> hi
<ShalokShalom> i get this when trying to launch qbittorrent on current daily
<ShalokShalom> qbittorrent: symbol lookup error: qbittorrent: undefined symbol: _ZN10libtorrent7session5startEiRKNS_13settings_packEPN5boost4asio10io_serviceE
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ShalokShalom [<ShalokShalom> hi], Hello again. Good to see you!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> That is quite an interesting problem; mind saying something in -devel?
<ShalokShalom> tsimonq2: done
#lubuntu 2018-09-26
<Wafficus_> hey guys, how do I set the default video player in Ranger to be GNOME MPV in Lubuntu?
<|\n> hello, went to the store on weekends with lubuntu live, plugged it into ryzen laptop and things seem fine, unless xrandr was saying that Vega 8 is an "Unknown AMD GPU" to it, is it kind of normal situation? not precise but 4.15.0-20
<|\n> i surely miss some understanding probably, but if there is only one single graphics adapter which is presumably supported and all the corresponding modules are loaded (correct high resolution, same bus id, clean xorg.log) - why xrandr wouldn't see it as vega thing?
#lubuntu 2018-09-27
<sylwek-ibmr50e> yo
<sylwek-ibmr50e> you guys like kendrick lamar?
<wxl[m]> sylwek-ibmr50e: see -offtopic. Also we are all not guys.
<diogenes_> guys is interchangeable term
<wxl> diogenes_: no, it's not.
<diogenes_> wxl, there are different use cases, if it's singular then it refers to a male, if plural it can be used as a form of addressing a mixed gender group
<wxl> diogenes_: it's ambiguous, just as refering to humankind as mankind.
<diogenes_> i can see no huge problem there
<wxl> diogenes_: and what gender do you identify with?
<diogenes_> :) not sure already
<wxl> well good, then. i'm sure you would appreciate to be inclusive. "folks" or "people" is inclusive. "guys" is not, necessarily.
<wxl> the etymology of the word refers to Guy Fawkes who was most certainly male.
<diogenes_> wxl, as long as there is no such a rule or "Code of Conduct", the only thing that matters is to be polite and the meanings of the words have suffered considerable changes throughout of the history, nothing stays the same as it was originally.
<wxl> @diogenes_: https://www.ubuntu.com/community/code-of-conduct "We will challenge prejudice that could jeopardise the participation of any person in the project." also the "Be considerate" clause. can you be guaranteed that every person will feel exactly the same as you do? if not, don't.
<diogenes_> yeah  that's where the separation of people begins, it has the reverse effect, not the intended one because all is interpretable and can be used with wicked intention.
<wxl> diogenes_: people unambiguously refers to everyone, so no.
<diogenes_> wxl, then to avoid confusion (because people come from different backgrounds) the ops should specify those things in the topic of the channel (e.g. use "people" as a general form of addressing)
<wxl> diogenes_: as i pointed out, there are clauses in the CoC that apply and that is most certainly mentioned when you join any ubuntu cannel.
<diogenes_> on other ubuntu channels there is no problem with that
<wxl> i urge you to ask them all about it. or better yet, ask the community council. i'm sure you will find it applies.
<diogenes_> oh, then i suppose that's counter productive
<Wafficus> hey guys, where do I change my EDITOR variable in Lubuntu to be Vim?
<Wafficus> cause I prefer Vim over nano tbh
<wxl> export EDITOR=vim
<wxl> put that in bashrc
<Wafficus> is this a file within my bin or root?
<Wafficus> ah gotcha, will do
<Wafficus> thanks
<wxl> $HOME/.bashrc
<wxl> you actually might want to export VISUAL=vim as well
<wxl> you can also `sudo update-alternatives --config editor`
<wxl> `select-editor` is a thing too
<wxl> Wafficus: head over to #lubuntu-devel. i got something i want to chat with you about
#lubuntu 2018-09-28
<lubot> nikhiil was removed by: nikhiil
<lubot> <SivaMachina> "guys" is useally applied to everyone. Irrelevant to gender
<lubot> <SivaMachina> At one point gay just meant happy. Now it has more then one.
<wxl> here we are discussing it because it's not clear. avoid ambiguity: don't use ambiguous words.
<wxl> put into the context of software, ambiguous instructions lead to unintended results. follows in real life, too.
<lubot> <SivaMachina> I guess someone can't say "I am gay" because we don't know if they mean I am happy or homosexual?
<diogenes_> :)) good point ^^^
<lubot> <SivaMachina> Same with queer
<lubot> <SivaMachina> It's very ambiguous
<lubot> <SivaMachina> and.....strange
<wxl[m]> I don't think sometime saying they are queer or gay is the same as referring wholesale to people as guys. If you want to say "I'm a guy" no big deal. Not the same, though.
<lubot> <SivaMachina> I was making the comparison because some words change meaning depending on context. Since ambiguity is trying to be minimized I through in a couple more we should avoid.
<wxl[m]> What I'm suggesting is removing ambiguity where it runs the risk of being potentially uninclusive. That wouldn't apply to your examples.
<lubot> <SivaMachina> I guess I just prefer things more concise.
<lubot> amaroq was added by: amaroq
<lubot> <amaroq> Hello ✋️
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Hey @amaroq :)
<lubot> <amaroq> @tsimonq2 [Hey @amaroq :)], hey... 😽
<lubot> <amaroq> I'm running Lubuntu on an old machine, here but looking forward to LXQT version.
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Wonderful :)
<jrwren> hello, I just noticed the a href to https://lubuntu.me/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/shot_media-1024x819.png is missing on https://lubuntu.me/about/
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @jrwren [<jrwren> hello, I just noticed the a href to https://lubuntu.me/wp-content/uploa …], Good eye!
<lubot> <tsimonq2> I'll fix it unless @VikingRedwolf gets to it before me.
<lubot> <amaroq> Is beta testing last stage before final release?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @amaroq [Is beta testing last stage before final release?], Yes
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> @jrwren [<jrwren> hello, I just noticed the a href to https://lubuntu.me/wp-content/uploa …], Added to my tasks. Thanks for noticing 😉
<babag> having a problem with multiple (4) monitors.
<babag> when i place an icon on my desktop, it appears four times, once on each monitor.
<babag> anyone know how to stop this?
<babag> this setup is lubuntu fresh install. used nvidia proprietary software to position screens.
<babag> screen positioning wasn't possible with native display prefs.
<babag> oops. using lxde desktop.
<qwefytuoityty> It is necessary to check. If I start pcmanfm with sudo and I edit fstab. After reboot I see many errors (F8) during start of an operating system. After start OS I see text of input of the login and the password, but in OS auto-logon without password. The password doesn't accept or the login. Pcmanfm-> fstab-> edited in leafpad. Reboot OS. 100% of fstab after editing it is correct.
<qwefytuoityty> lxterminal -> sudo pcmanfm-> right mouse, open fstab in leafpad, edite, save, close.
<qwefytuoityty> btrfs, i use compression zstd
<qwefytuoityty> fstab edited for compression
<qwefytuoityty> lubuntu 18 64
<qwefytuoityty> the right mouse
#lubuntu 2018-09-29
<CrazyTux> can we install lubuntu desktop on Kubuntu 18.04? or lxqt is a better choice?
<krytarik> Generally you could install any desktop on any Ubuntu base - if it's always so wise is another question though.
<CrazyTux> krytarik, do you think it is not so wise to install multiple DEs?
<krytarik> Not every combination and extent anyway, yes.
<CrazyTux> krytarik, would this combination - lubuntu desktop on Kubuntu 18.04 create any incompatibilities?
<CrazyTux> because, I wanted a lightweigh DE which I want to use sometimes.
<CrazyTux> lightweight.
<krytarik> Why not just install Lubuntu 18.04 to begin with instead then?
<CrazyTux> krytarik, I and other users on this computer would need Kubuntu also.
<CrazyTux> as it is easier than Lubuntu for a beginner.
<CrazyTux> besides me others also use this pc.
<krytarik> Well, if you do, I'd definitely not just install the whole 'lubuntu-desktop' package though - but more selectively.
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> is lxqt stable?
<lubot> <Dreamingwolf> Has been for me
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not in 18.04 though.
<krytarik> ..There goes my response. :P
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You gotta be quicker duuuude! >_>
<krytarik> "Well, the Lubuntu team picked it as the desktop environment over the previous LXDE starting from Lubuntu 18.10 - so it would appear so, not so sure about on 18.04 though." - reeeally!?
<CrazyTux> ok
<CrazyTux> is lxqt on 18.10 a customized one, as lxde is on lubuntu?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Yes.
<CrazyTux> ok. can we get it on Kubuntu 18.04?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> No
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Not the curated Lubuntu with LXQt
<lubot> <tsimonq2> You can get it with LXDE though.
<CrazyTux> ok.
<saptech> diogenes_, what's up?
<saptech> hello everybody
<diogenes_> saptech, hello :) it's all fine
<diogenes_> what about yourself
<saptech> i'm going great
<saptech> I'm giving lubuntu a try
<diogenes_> oh nice, hope you like it
<saptech> so far it's looking good. I just install it last night
<saptech> installing chromium browser, do I want the chromium-bsu?
<diogenes_> nope
<diogenes_> that's a game
<saptech> ok. how do I install it?
<diogenes_> but it's a cool one, if you want you can get it
<diogenes_> sudo apt install chromium-browser
<saptech> ok
<saptech> what is suckless? I guess a few utilities?
<saptech> it's been a while since I've used any Buntu
<saptech> suckless-tools
<saptech> on the bottom panel, the 4 virtual desktops, how do I change all open programs from showing on each one?
<saptech> if I have open programs on desktop 1, I do not want the open program to show on desktop 2. how do I change it?
#lubuntu 2018-09-30
<lubot> <ctisme> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/vB7StgE1/file_4152.png
<lubot> <ctisme> how disable the qt one?
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Woah. That's kinda peculiar 😆
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ctisme Is this on the Lubuntu daily?
<lubot> <ctisme> im still on 16.04
<lubot> <tsimonq2> Huh
<lubot> <ctisme> @tsimonq2 [Woah. That's kinda peculiar 😆], the qt one is not reliable one
<lubot> <ctisme> if i don't click OK button the removable device won't be mounted
<lubot> <tsimonq2> @ctisme [the qt one is not reliable one], Yeaaaah, in the 16.04 days, PCManFM-Qt wouldn't have been stable.
<lubot> <ctisme> @tsimonq2 [Yeaaaah, in the 16.04 days, PCManFM-Qt wouldn't have been stable.], noted
<lubot> <ctisme> thanks for sharing
<lubot> innerdev was removed by: innerdev
<lubot> <VikingRedwolf> (Document) https://telegram.lubuntu.me/pyWa4Top/file_4154.mp4
#lubuntu 2019-09-23
<aman_> Hey guys hello my name is aman i don't know how to use this relay chat and what it is. It is preinstalled in lubuntu so i am sending you guys messages
<aman_> So how are you
<aman_> and what we do in Internet Relay Chat and is there any code of conduct
<egonprint> Hey all! :)
<lubot> <heysoundude> @tomreyn I’m not sure of the benefits/drawbacks to switching to (activating?) LTSE, or kernel 5.x +
<tomreyn> !ltse
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> heysoundude: the only thing you'd loose is kernel version stability. but you can always get back to the GA kernel.
<cris_> Buenas noches, alguien podría ayudarme con la creación de un usb live de linux?
<cris_> tengo una duda para hacerlo de forma que guarde los datos de configuracion y las cosas que se descarguen en el mismo pen drive del so
<wxl> cris_: #lubuntu-es
<lubot> <heysoundude> Thank you @tomreyn. I’ll be staying right where I am until 20.04 next year.
<wxl> !es
<ubottu> En este canal de lubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #lubuntu-es; escriba " /join #lubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
#lubuntu 2019-09-24
<lubot> <ctisme> is there any alternative for trickled?
<lubot> <ctisme> #for bandwidth limit for apps command line interface https://ubuntuportal.com/2012/01/how-i-manage-bandwidth-using-trickle-on-ubuntu.html
<lubot> <ctisme> (Photo, 407x76) https://i.imgur.com/2mGpk4N.jpg
<lubot> <ctisme> anyone have this error
<cdbcpu> Hi, I am new to Linux and am confused on installing Lubuntu via USB, the only option I have is for 'manual partitioning'
<cdbcpu> I am afraid if I remove the windows partitions I will mess up the boot process
<cdbcpu> however I would like to replace windows entirely with lubuntu
<joey123> hello
<TheRockPenguin> I have a problem with USB ports on my laptop. The laptop does not identify any USB storage devices though a USB mouse works without any issue.
<TheRockPenguin> I have a Dell Inspiron 11 3520
<TheRockPenguin> 4gb ram, 500gb HDD, i3
<TheRockPenguin> The same USB storage devices work on my windows laptop and another Linux machine IBM Thinkpad with 1gb ram and 80gb HDD
<TheRockPenguin> Do I need to reinstall lubuntu??
<TheRockPenguin> I am using lubuntu 16.04.3 LTS
<TheRockPenguin> This happened probably after dist upgrade from 16.02 LTS
<TheRockPenguin> The logs do not show anything
<The_LoudSpeaker> TheRockPenguin: 16.04.3 is a bt outdated.
<The_LoudSpeaker> I suggest using 19.04
<guiverc> TheRockPenguin, there was no 2016-February release of Lubuntu; and Lubuntu 16.04 is EOL (Ubuntu 16.04 with Unity has 5 years, flavors all have 3 years of support)
<The_LoudSpeaker> guiverc: I think the user got it from .net website
<The_LoudSpeaker> TheRockPenguin: where did you download the iso from?
<TheRockPenguin> AFAIK it was the official website redirected from Ubuntu download website
<TheRockPenguin> I will try latest version of lubuntu
<suncokret_> hello, will Lubuntu back to LXDE in future? :)
<kc2bez> suncokret_: No. LXDE development is nearly non-existent upstream. Some of the bugs are not even being addressed.
<suncokret_> so we can use Lubuntu 18.04 in next years, and after that we can go to some distro with LXDE or to Xubuntum because XFCE is lighter than LXQt? :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> OR you could shift to next version of lubuntu with LXQT. suncokret_
<kc2bez> LXQt is still very light. I think the latest version is pretty much on par with XFCE. Especially if you disable some of the autostart things like qlipper.
<The_LoudSpeaker> but xfce uses gtk apps and that is not at all light when compared to qt5 apps which lxqt uses.
<suncokret_> then i plan to use Lubuntu 18.04 in future... i still  use Lubuntu 14.04 on this computer and it work great
<The_LoudSpeaker> 18.04 also uses lxde. plus it's not supported now.
<The_LoudSpeaker> 19.04 should be your choice.
<The_LoudSpeaker> what are the specs of your system btw?
<suncokret_> 18.04 is LTS and have support till 2021
<The_LoudSpeaker> oops! 18.04 IS supported. will be unsupported soon
<suncokret_> 18.04 will have longer support than 19.04 :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> 19.04 is LXQT
<suncokret_> i don't like LXQt, i want LXDE :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> sooner or later you will have to leave lxde. so.. ;)
<The_LoudSpeaker> also you get new features and various improvements if you don't stick to LTS branches.
<The_LoudSpeaker> but it's totally upto you. your choice.
<suncokret_> if i use 14.04 today, then i can use 18.04 in next five years, i don't need support :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> hahahahaha
<suncokret_> even 14.04 have all what i need
<The_LoudSpeaker> ggwp!
<suncokret_> The_LoudSpeaker, and you use 19.04?
<The_LoudSpeaker> 19.10
<The_LoudSpeaker> yet to release.
<The_LoudSpeaker> beta coming out tomorrow
<suncokret_> it is not important to me to have every new version, it is important to have stable OS which have all what i need :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> each one to it's own. :)
<TheRockPenguin> I agree. I am looking for a stable OS for my daily use
<suncokret_> i planed to install 16.04, but 14.04 works great so i dint change it, now i hope i will install 18.04 :)
<suncokret_> i am lazy to install new version, i hope i will install 18.04 this days
<suncokret_> and if i install 18.04 i will also keep saved images from 14.04, it is really great
<The_LoudSpeaker> I do have a stable system also which i gets updated every 6 months for new release. LTS versions are veerrryyyy stable but don't have nice improvements. updating every 6 months is not a very big deal for me so.
<The_LoudSpeaker> TheRockPenguin: nonLTS versions are also pretty stable only you can use them if you like.
<The_LoudSpeaker> ^ insert a full stop after "only"
<suncokret_> when i install 18.04, i will keep norton ghost images of installed and configured Lubuntu 14.04, until i see that 1804 works great as 14.04 :)
<suncokret_> TheRockPenguin, and which version of Lubuntu you use?
<TheRockPenguin> Lubuntu 16.04 LTS
<TheRockPenguin> It is EOL. So looking for alternative.
<TheRockPenguin> I have a Dell Inspiron 11 3520 laptop. i3, 4gb ram, 500gb HDD, 2 USB 2.0 ports, 1 USB 3.0 port
<suncokret_> i go now, thank you for info's, advices and kind chat, have nice day :)
<The_LoudSpeaker> TheRockPenguin: you can try 19.04
<The_LoudSpeaker> or 18.04 if you are okay with a bit outdated but more stable system
<The_LoudSpeaker> edit: wait for a few days, try 19.10
<TheRockPenguin> Correction: lubuntu 18.04.3 LTS
#lubuntu 2019-09-25
<uRock> Good night, sleep tight, dream of fixed bugs tonight!
<anek> tell me keyboard tray icon app that just works and can into per-window or per-application layout
<guiverc> anek, I'm not sure what you're asking for
<anek> something like xxkb
<anek> fcitx doesn't work with Telegram
<anek> 19.04
<guiverc> i just tested `onboard` and it works with telegram on my 19.10 system
<anek> keyboard layout indicator
<anek> will test gxkb now
<guiverc> okay i misunderstood, I was thinking virtual keyboard
<guiverc> kbindicator works on my system (19.10, no 19.04 up to test on sorry) as a keyboard indicator
<Guest_0234> Hi. every distro  i tried gives me 3-6 min boot and loginn time. The only exception is lubuntu 16.04 which im currently running. I tried upgrading it and clean install but without any success. What could be the problem?
<The_LoudSpeaker> is there a qt5 camera app?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> @The_LoudSpeaker [<The_LoudSpeaker> is there a qt5 camera app?], for webcam?
<The_LoudSpeaker> yup!
<lubot> <HMollerCl> google tell me about qcam
<lubot> <HMollerCl> *actually ddg not google
<lubot> <HMollerCl> it is not in the repo
<lubot> kinoe_Peter was added by: kinoe_Peter
<The_LoudSpeaker> !qcam
<The_LoudSpeaker> I thought ubot will be helping me here. :/
<RikMills> !info qcam
<ubottu> Package qcam does not exist in bionic
<RikMills> :/
<The_LoudSpeaker> oh wait. it did. ubot pmed me "Sorry, I don't know anything about qcam."
<The_LoudSpeaker> gg!
<RikMills> Deleted on 2013-06-05 by Colin Watson
<RikMills> (From Debian) ROM; obsolete; Debian bug #710896
<ubottu> Debian bug 710896 in ftp.debian.org "RM: qcam -- ROM; obsolete" [Normal,Open] http://bugs.debian.org/710896
<RikMills> ^^ source qcam
<The_LoudSpeaker> qcam was removed?
<lubot> <HMollerCl> yep, to old
<lubot> <HMollerCl> but, sorry I meant qtcam
<lubot> <HMollerCl> with t
<lubot> <HMollerCl> https://github.com/econsysqtcam/qtcam
<The_LoudSpeaker> !qtcam
<kc2bez> !info qtcam disco | The_LoudSpeaker
<ubottu> The_LoudSpeaker: Package qtcam does not exist in disco
<kc2bez> The_LoudSpeaker: you have to ask the not like that ^
<kc2bez> *bot
<kiki788> hi. i tried to install many distros. The problem is that on any distro from version 14 to 19, i get 4-6min boot time. the only exception is lubuntu on version 16.04 which im currently running. I tried to upgrade it to newer version as well as do clean install, but the problem persists.   is there any solution?
<wxl> kiki788: depends on what the issue is. there have been some hardware-specific problems i've seen mentioned before on the forum. in other words, it doesn't happen for most people.
<kiki788> so is there any way i can inspect what the issue might be?
<wxl> first i'd look at the forums as you'll get a lot of hints and probably find your specific issue in the process
<wxl> forum.lubuntu.me
<lubot> <aptghetto> open a terminal and `journalctl -b -p err` might show some errors
<kiki788> i guess i should be on "not good working" version to try that command and see if there are some errors, or?
<kiki788> but i keep thinking that it is not hardware related because only 16.04 version works without any issues. Not older not newer ones......
<lubot> <aptghetto> @kiki788 [<kiki788> i guess i should be on "not good working" version to try that command …], Yes, to investigate an error, you must reproduce the error
<kiki788> ok, thanks
#lubuntu 2019-09-26
<edlinde> what is the quickest way to search and launch applications in Ubuntu 18 using the keyboard?
<edlinde> Is it possible to have search in the dock?
<wxl> i presume you mean lubuntu?
<c|oneman> what's the difference between begin logged in locally and starting a new "session" via ThinLinc, which I think is similar to FreeNX
<tomreyn> c|oneman: that's probably a question you should direct to the company vending this proprietary software which is not part of lubuntu.
<c|oneman> my question likely applies to any sort of remote software that launches a new session that is seperate
<c|oneman> such as a new x session of any kind
<tomreyn> so the diffference is that one is locally controlled and the other is remotely controlled.
<c|oneman> yeah but it starts a different session. My color scheme is different
<n-iCe> hi
<lubot> bensisva was added by: bensisva
<Thedarkb> Hey, I'm just wondering what the default power manager for Lubuntu with LXDE is?
<Thedarkb> I'd like to use it on a Debian install.
<lubot> <lynorian> it was the xfce power manager on the old LXDE versions
<Thedarkb> Thank you.
<wxl> you can see all the package names for different components here https://phab.lubuntu.me/w/bugs/
<remline> Thedarkb, the list of packages here may also be useful: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/lubuntu-desktop
<Thedarkb> I've got a minor apt problem too, apparently "edrawmax" needs to be reinstalled but it can't find an archive.
<Thedarkb> Can I just purge edrawmax?
<wxl> never heard of it
<Thedarkb> Nah, just gives me the same message
<Thedarkb> It's a package I want to get rid of.
<wxl> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Edraw_Max
<wxl> talk to the developer about it
<Thedarkb> "Package is in a very bad inconsistent state"
<Thedarkb> Thank you dpkg
<wxl> https://askubuntu.com/questions/422696/package-is-in-a-very-bad-inconsistent-state
<Thedarkb> I just forced it.
<wxl> phew thx
#lubuntu 2019-09-27
<p0wder> hey. does anybody know how to change sddm theme? i am trying to use one i downloaded from github
<p0wder> i put the theme in /usr/share/sddm/themes
<p0wder> it said i need to change the line "Current=newTheme" in sddm.conf, but i cant find it
<kc2bez> sddm.conf is in the /etc/ folder
<p0wder> yeah i tried that one, but it didnt work
<p0wder> the lubuntu manpage said use "update-alternatives  --config newTheme" but that didnt work either
<kc2bez> you may need a [Theme] heading
<p0wder> ok ill try that now
<p0wder> bcus it didnt have the "Current" entry, so i just added it
<p0wder> another github page said to use this file /usr/lib/sddm/sddm.conf.d/default.conf, but it doesnt exist on lubuntu
<p0wder> brb
<p0wder> kc2bez: the theme header worked!
<p0wder> thanks!
<kc2bez> Excellent, I am glad that did it for you.
<kc2bez> Happy to help anytime.
<loganlee> hello how to upgrade to newer version of lubuntu?
<guiverc> loganlee, what release of Lubuntu are you using currently?
<loganlee> i'm not sure
<guiverc> If you're using it now (and it was me), I'd open a terminal and type `lsb_release -a`
<loganlee> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<loganlee> but i'm using lubuntu :(
<guiverc> Don't worry, I'm using Lubuntu 19.10 and it tells me I'm running Ubuntu too.  The base is ubuntu with LXDE/Lubuntu on top of Ubuntu base...
<loganlee> sometimes my GUI gets broken like when i open printers
<guiverc> loganlee, the 18.10 release notes (https://lubuntu.me/cosmic-released/) state  "The most major and notable problem is that upgrading Lubuntu from 18.04 to 18.10 causes a fair amount of issues. Therefore, we are not officially supporting this upgrade path at this time, however we have prepared a page in the Lubuntu Manual which can help address the problems that arise after the upgrade."
<loganlee> ok thx
<guiverc> hold on... looking soemthing up again
<guiverc> no nothing more in the manual (https://manual.lubuntu.me/D/upgrading.html) .. it's possible yes, but its cleaner by re-installing; myself I'd recommend (https://manual.lubuntu.me/1/1.3/installation.html) the manual partitioning, using your existing partitions & I'd choose no-format (but backup before you do it anyway).  It'll take note of your added programs, wipe system directories, install, add back some programs (this can cause clutter but I
<guiverc> find useful) and want to reboot.. It's what I'd suggest for moving to LXQt though most I believe would say clean-install & restore data files from backup (cleanest for sure)
<guiverc> "manual partitiong" option I mean can be seen in the installation page  under "Setting up partitions" section  (the picture shows 'erase disk' as ticked; the option under that)
<guiverc> there is more on "Manual partitioning" later on the page too.
<Supa> Hey guys, noob question: are beta releases upgradable?
<wxl> yep
<Supa> ty!
<wxl> that is undoubtably due to timedatectl
<wxl> oops wrong channel bah
<danixt> hi
<Owain900> hey, just a quick question, i have a program for handling .STL files and this program is a .appimage
<Owain900> how would i go about setting this program as the defualt to open .STL files?
<wxl> Owain900: what version of lubuntu?
<Owain900> the latest stable version i believe
<tomreyn> 72.16 then?
<Owain900> i think so
<wxl> hahahah
<wxl> Owain900: lsb_release -r
<kc2bez> in the terminal ^
<Owain900> 19.04
<tomreyn> i was close, its 4 digits
<Owain900> truuuu
<Owain900> ya got me there
<wxl> it's basically equivalent
<wxl> appimages are the ones that are basically run like normal binaries right?
<kc2bez> yes
<kc2bez> download and run
<kc2bez> they update themselves... sometimes
<wxl> so it seems like file associations doesn't allow for arbitrary paths
<wxl> that said, you'll want to create a desktop entry
<wxl> create a file like ~/.local/share/applications/goofy-stl-program.desktop
<kc2bez> they may already do that. they usually end up in the menu
<wxl> is it Owain900 ?
<kc2bez> first run often does some install type things but YMMV
<wxl> if it isn't there, make said file
<Owain900> its not in the list, ill do that now
<wxl> it should have the following content (or something like it)
<wxl> Type=Application
<wxl> Name="Goofy STL App"
<wxl> Exec=/path/to/goofy-stl-program
<wxl> once you have that done, open up the file associations application
<wxl> enter stl in the search
<wxl> open up the model bit and click on stl
<wxl> click the "choose" button under default application
<wxl> select "Goofy STL App
<wxl> "
<wxl> ok, close, and you're done
<wxl> that probably updates mimeapps.lst and little else so you could probably just edit that but meh
<wxl> and even then, it calls a desktop
<wxl> so you'll still need that
<wxl> one more step: yell at the application developer for not having their application install a desktop entry
<kc2bez> ^ this
#lubuntu 2019-09-28
<tomasz> Hello. It's about the Midnight Commander program. I used it on MX Linux before and it worked. now works, but once set (keys, etc.) you can't go back and forward directories with the arrows. All other shortcuts work with keys.
<conradh> everytime i open a browser everything gets real slow and freezes
<tomreyn> conradh: does it recover from the freeze?
<tomreyn> also, what are your hardware specifications (RAM, CPU, graphics card) and available free space on existing file systems? please say so if you'd like assistence with finding out.
#lubuntu 2019-09-29
<Fluffy42> Hi, can anyone please tell me how much info is downloaded from the web, during the installation of Lubuntu 19.04?
<kc2bez> Fluffy42: It is possible to install without an internet connection. The packages needed are on the live usb.
<Fluffy42> I have always understood that an internet connection was needed to install a new OS, to retrieve additional files,drivers etc. Is this not the case now?
<nothinbro> This distro is awesome!
<lynorian> thanks
<nothinbro> lynorian: Never actually got time to get my hands on all the new things like LXQt and stuff since 18.10
<nothinbro> Just did it today
<nothinbro> Right now I'm messaging from live usb 19.10 beta
<eletronico2> hi
<eletronico2> hi
<kc2bez> hello eletronico2 do you have a question?
<eletronico2> I wanted to ask if there is a version of lubuntu for x86_64
<kc2bez> The 64 bit version is labeled amd64
<diogenes_> eletronico2, x86_64 = 64bits.
<eletronico2> thanks you
<eletronico2> for Intel Core i3 processors?
<kc2bez> yes. the amd64 version is the one that you want.
<eletronico2> thanks
<eletronico2> bye
<kc2bez> cheers
<eletronico2> I'm back because I wanted to ask if it's possible to put lubuntu on an external hdd
<eletronico2> ?
<eletronico2> because I can't do it and I don't know how to continue
<diogenes_> eletronico2, you mean to install it to the external HDD?
<eletronico2> yes
<eletronico2> and for more than three months I've been trying
<eletronico2> help me
<diogenes_> eletronico2, nothing compicated there, just select your external hdd instead of internal and there you go.
<eletronico2> we see
<eletronico2> see you later
<lubot> <Fray_Damaso> http://lyrics.wikia.com/Whitney_Houston:I'm_Every_Woman
